# Gravity Pilots Endurotouren



## raschaa (9. November 2009)

...


----------



## Mexicansativa (9. November 2009)

Raggnar hört sich gut an aber das sind schon ganzschöne Höhenmeter,wirt bestimmt keine einfache Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. November 2009)




----------



## Mexicansativa (10. November 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. November 2009)

*Gravity Pilots Freeride Tour Sonntag 22.11.*

Hi Leute,

kommenden Sonntag (22.11.09) gibt's die nächste Gravity Pilots Freeride/Enduro tour. Diesmal fahren wir wieder in heimischen Gefilden, so zwischen Martinsthal, Frauenstein, Schlangenbad und Georgenborn. Los geht's um 9:00 (fiese Zeit, ich weiß).

Treffpunkt ist Frauenstein, direkt unter der Burg (beim Gasthof "zur Linde", Burglindenstr.).

Eigentlich wird alles gut bzw. einfach zu fahren sein, aber Freeride soll diesmal im Vordergrund stehen, d. h. es sind auch ein paar "fiesere" Stellen dabei, bergab wollen wir's stehen lassen (bergauf dafür langsam machen) und wenn ein paar technisch interessante Stellen dabei sind, wird dort auch mal etwas geblieben.

Schätze mal, die Tour wird so ca. 30 km lang.

Meldet euch doch einfach hier, wenn ihr mit wollt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6545366#post6545366


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. November 2009)

Die Tour wird auf den 06.12.09 verschoben!! Gruß


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. November 2009)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## f.topp (18. November 2009)

@Sepp Nikolaustour fahr ich gerne mit... 
und am So. 22.11 gehts nach Kreuznach. Die beinharttour hat soviel nachfrage da hab ich mich entschlossen eine 2. gruppe zu guiden...gibt dort sehr nette trails in teils steilem gelände mit kehren, aber auch viel flow...ca.900hm
genauen treffpunkt geb ich noch bekannt...
lg frank


----------



## deimudder (18. November 2009)

Schade das ihr am 06.12. schon ne Endurotour plant. Wollte am 06.12. mein Geburtatags DH Shredden machen. Hab am 02.12. meinen 29ten und hätt' ne Stiege Bier und bisserl Kochen mitgebracht. Will aber keine Gegenveranstaltung machen... (Bier gewinnt!)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. November 2009)

Dann fahr eben mal mit!


----------



## deimudder (18. November 2009)

Könnte ich! Will ich aber nicht. Mein Bock bekomme ich bei dem Wetter z.Z. nur am WE zum Auslaufen und ein neues Rennmopped will gerast werden. Wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. November 2009)

Morgen geht's los nach Bad Kreuznach! Technische trails warten!


----------



## Mexicansativa (21. November 2009)

ich denke am 6.12.09??


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. November 2009)

Da fahren wir im Rheingau!


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. November 2009)

ok fahre dan im Rheingau it bis dahin binn ich wieder fit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Januar 2010)

Ei was ist denn nun mit dem nightride? Bißchen mehr Posten wäre doch mal sinnvoll oder?! Ich wäre dabei! Olli, Lars: schreibt doch mal was.


----------



## WiKiFRee (13. Januar 2010)

Gravity Nightride (intern Gravity Pilots) 
Donnerstag 14.01.2010

Treffpunkt: 18:45 Uhr Kiedrich Sonnenlandstr. 27
Abfahrt: spätestens 18:50 Uhr

Treffpunkt2: 19:00 Uhr Kloster Eberbach (linker Busparkplatz)
Abfahrt: spätestens 19:05 Uhr

Fahrzeit: ca. 2 Stunden
Schwierigkeit: Feierabendrunde (Es wir auf jeden Rücksicht genommen!) Spass ist das Motto. 
Enduro/Allmountain

Ziel: 
Kalte Herberge (Foddoschuud)

Was mitbringen:
Helm, Licht ist vorteilhaft, Schneeengelunterweisung, Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (13. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an binn eventuell am Start melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Ike82 (13. Januar 2010)

Bin auch dabei!!


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Januar 2010)

ich hab nur n feuerzeug, oder ne taschenlampe..?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Januar 2010)

Dann fährste vor Olli. Haste aber Sonnenbrand im Nacken.


----------



## Mexicansativa (13. Januar 2010)

ich binn auch dabei.


----------



## bike&fun (14. Januar 2010)

Bin auch dabei. War gestern Abend an der HZ biken, ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Januar 2010)

edit: falsches forum.

ne ma im ernst, evtl koennt ich zeit aufbringen.
macht das sinn ohne lampe?
oder hat noch jemand eine, die er mitbringen kann?


----------



## WiKiFRee (14. Januar 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> edit: falsches forum.
> 
> ne ma im ernst, evtl koennt ich zeit aufbringen.
> macht das sinn ohne lampe?
> oder hat noch jemand eine, die er mitbringen kann?


 
Berg ab wird es interessant Marcus, da ist ne Lampe schon besser.
Keine Kopflampe oder was vergleichbares am lenker?

@Peter Super


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Januar 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Berg ab wird es interessant Marcus, da ist ne Lampe schon besser.
> Keine Kopflampe oder was vergleichbares am lenker?
> 
> @Peter Super



besitze ich leider nicht, naja ich schau mal.

ps. nicolai nr. 1 soll eigentlich morgen kommen, aber ich glaub das erst, wenns da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Januar 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Gravity Nightride (intern Gravity Pilots)
> Donnerstag 14.01.2010
> 
> Treffpunkt: 18:45 Uhr Kiedrich Sonnenlandstr. 27
> ...


Hört sich nach viel Spass an! Da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen, habs aber zu spät gesehen. Nun werde ich heute abend von meinen Büromädels zum Feiern genötigt... auch nett.


----------



## WiKiFRee (14. Januar 2010)

*POWDER!!!!!!!!!!!*

"So der Nightride ist unter Dach und Fach. Bergauf war es eine ware Freude! Ging ziemlich gut vorwärts....Auf dem Rhein-Höhenweg hats dann richtig Spass gemacht!"

Es war eine wirklich lustige Truppe am Start, hat viel Freude gemacht. Aber doch sehr mühsig nach da oben. Haben 3 Quad fahrer vor uns hergetrieben, die dachten wir wären der Förster (Muffensausen!)
Die ganze Anstrengung wurde aber dann Bergab belohnt, nicht irgendwie sondern richtig Das war schon ...ich kanns nicht beschreiben, hab immer noch das Grinsen im Gesicht (Poooooowdeeeeeer)....Muahhaaaaaa, sagt doch auch mal was!!

Vielleicht ist demnächst der Ein oder Andere mit am Start, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Wir haben 4 Schneeengel gezählt. Schweizer Dialekt /on: Deeennis, can you heeeear meeeeeeeee? /off

Hier noch ein Foto




Danke an Alle, war ein guter Abend!


----------



## Ike82 (14. Januar 2010)

Kann mich da nur anschließen war sehr geil!Hat mit euch sehr viel Spass gemacht freue mich schon auf das nächste mal


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2010)

Jau, war sooo geil da runterzudriften!!! Macht süchtig das Gefühl, einfach Hammer.
Bergauf hab ich's mir nach letztem Sonntag in schlangenbad noch schlimmer vorgestellt.. Naja anstrengend war's trotzdem. 
Die Lampen sind auch besser als gedacht.
Super runde!!


----------



## deimudder (15. Januar 2010)

Schöne Truppe! Wenn ich meine Funsel finde und in Gang bekomme, dann bin ich nächste Woche dabei


----------



## bike&fun (15. Januar 2010)

War der Hammer, ich hoffe ihr nehmt uns nächste Woche wieder mit


----------



## WiKiFRee (15. Januar 2010)

bike&fun schrieb:


> War der Hammer, ich hoffe ihr nehmt uns nächste Woche wieder mit


 
Keine Frage .


----------



## Mexicansativa (15. Januar 2010)

ich fand es auch super vor allem Berg ab, bin auch nächstes mal dabei.
(wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt)


----------



## Mexicansativa (15. Januar 2010)

olli wo hast du die Lenkerlampe nochmal her??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (18. Januar 2010)

Steht Donnerstag wieder? Wäre dabei. Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt?


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. Januar 2010)

jo Tobi Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt gibt es.


----------



## WiKiFRee (18. Januar 2010)

Ich denke Donnerstag steht.

Treffpunkt ist 18:45Uhr bei mir, spätestens 19:00Uhr am Bürgerhaus Kiedrich. 
Route weicht von der letzter Woche ab, der rest bleibt.

Es wird feucht und schmutzig , also Helm und Gummistiefel...


----------



## Ike82 (18. Januar 2010)

Super,bin dabei!


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. Januar 2010)

olli gehen auch Anglerstiefel und ich habe noch nen Latexüberzug für den Sattel?


----------



## Ike82 (21. Januar 2010)

Super Geil Heute!!War ne Super Truppe am Start!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Januar 2010)

Hier Jungens,

ich wollte am Sonntag mal wieder eine Endurotour fahren. Hat einer Bock auf Boppard oder Pulsbachklamm oder sowas? Ich bin von heute abend auf So in Düsseldorf, starte dann am So morgen von dort aus Richtung Süden. 

Sacht ma an...


----------



## deimudder (22. Januar 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hier Jungens,
> 
> ich wollte am Sonntag mal wieder eine Endurotour fahren. Hat einer Bock auf Boppard oder Pulsbachklamm oder sowas? Ich bin von heute abend auf So in Düsseldorf, starte dann am So morgen von dort aus Richtung Süden.
> 
> Sacht ma an...


 
Sorry. Aber Sonntag ist HZ angesetzt

Edit sagt: Kondition ist nitt so doll, aber bergab heizen mit Funsel macht laune. Ich glaub ich mach mal nächste Woche ohne Licht ;-)


----------



## 8 Inch (22. Januar 2010)

Doch schöne Sache Gestern!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Januar 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Sorry. Aber Sonntag ist HZ angesetzt


Bei Dir vielleicht...


----------



## deimudder (22. Januar 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Bei Dir vielleicht...


 
Bei einigen anderen auch


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. Januar 2010)

Meine Hinterradnarbe ist Putt wird eingeschickt fück.


----------



## WiKiFRee (23. Januar 2010)

_Nächster Nightride Mittwoch oder Donnerstag._

_Ziel: Nach Oben! Irgendwie....dann Nord-West Abfahrt (geht super)_
_inkl. Korkenzieher (geht traumhaft) _

_Abfahrt: 18:50 Uhr !!_
_Treffpunkt:  Kiedrich Bürgerhaus _
_Dauer: ca. 2Std._

_Helmpflicht, gute Launepflicht, .......lockeres Gemüht wird empfohlen._
_Hab bestimmt was vergessen...._

_...Fortsetzung folgt_


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Januar 2010)

Sauber, bin dabei!!

Habe gerade beim stöbern ein Foto vom Elsasstrip 2002 (bzw. 2003, bin mir nicht sicher, ob's der 1. oder 2. trip war) gefunden...



Das war was!






Mit Tacho und Lenkerabstützung "go-fast". Herrlich


----------



## Morti (24. Januar 2010)

geiles bild, oldschool


----------



## p.2-max (24. Januar 2010)

steht der termin fürs elsas eigendlich schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Januar 2010)

Ostern!
Genaues Datum: 01.04.2010 (Gründonnerstag) bis 05.04.2010 (Ostermontag). 

Siehe Urlaubsthread!


----------



## WiKiFRee (25. Januar 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> _Nächster Nightride Mittwoch oder Donnerstag._
> 
> _Ziel: Nach Oben! Irgendwie....dann Nord-West Abfahrt (geht super)_
> _inkl. Korkenzieher (geht traumhaft) _
> ...


 
...so Freunde der Nacht! Es wird beim Donnerstag bleiben. Wir werden die NW-Passage in Angriff nehmen. Wenn der Schnee bleibt, haben wir Spass, wenn nicht....auch .

Alternativ: 19:00Uhr Kloster Eberbach

Gruß Olli


----------



## Mexicansativa (25. Januar 2010)

ich freue mich schon.


----------



## bike&fun (25. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei. Komme ans Kloster und bringe mein Schutzengel mit.


----------



## deimudder (25. Januar 2010)

Gestern kam die Funsel per Post. War dann mit Bier im Keller und hab die Helmhalterung getuned! Donnerstag bin ich am Start.


----------



## Ike82 (25. Januar 2010)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## WiKiFRee (27. Januar 2010)

Lars die alte Schneefräse....


----------



## deimudder (27. Januar 2010)

Schönes Bild. Wär was für die HP! Wenn ok? 

Wusste gar nicht, dass gestern Tour angesetzt war


----------



## WiKiFRee (27. Januar 2010)

Gerne

War nichts angesetzt.....war im Wald um ein paar Bilder vom seltenen sibirischen Regenpfeiffdrüsling zu schiessen, auf einmal Licht, Schnee, Donner....rutschte mir der Lars vor die Linse

Donnerstag, wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (27. Januar 2010)

Schade mit dem Regenpfeiffdrüsling der ist bei uns ja eher selten anzutreffen.
Das Foto vom Lars wäre echt super für die Homepage.
Bis morgen Olli und vergiss nicht den Akku zu laden.


----------



## 8 Inch (27. Januar 2010)

Das nenn ich mal ein Bild!


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt auf der hz...


----------



## 8 Inch (27. Januar 2010)

Wusste auch nicht das gestern Joggen angesetzt war!


----------



## deimudder (27. Januar 2010)

War nix offizielles. Chris fragte mich, ob ich laufen geh' da Olli nitt könnt und da hab ich des Spasses wegen mitgemacht. Hätte auch gern Bilders gemacht. Solls Bild auf die Homepage??? Olli, Lars ist das ok?

Edit sagt: http://gravitypilots.de/galerie/category/4-freerideenduro


----------



## WiKiFRee (28. Januar 2010)

Lars D. aus E. im dunklen W. , könnte auch die Großmutter vom bösen Wolf sein!

Nochmal zur Info:

Heute: 18:50 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir 
Alternativ: 19:05 Uhr Kloster Eberbach

Gute Laune, nerven aus Stahl und natürlich Helm.....heute werden Schuh und Sockenwärmer geduldet...

NW ist angesagt und Peter, das wäre mal was fürs Zesty 
Sonst wäre zu sagen, Berg auf wird......naja...toll!

Es haben sich wieder div. Größen der GP Szene angekündigt  

bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (28. Januar 2010)

Heut wird's assi!!! Wird bestimmt viel Schieberei werden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wird's heute sehr knapp. Hoffe ich's packs!
Fahre jetzt erstmal uns Elsass.


----------



## deimudder (28. Januar 2010)

Mach hinne. Du musst die Gaudi miterleben


----------



## Mexicansativa (28. Januar 2010)

wie wäre es den wenn wir uns alle heute Abend auf der HZ Treffen und den Mächenwald im Scheinwerferlicht rocken????
Der Chris und ich sind dabei(Schön Bier im Kofferaum oder wer will auch Glühwein.
Wenn der Sepp auch kommt kann er den Hänger mitbringen und wir können super shutteln.
Mit dem Enduro hoch wird hundert pro wieder nur sehr schnlecht gehen,ich erinnere mich an mein erstes mal 70%geschoben!


----------



## deimudder (28. Januar 2010)

Megrheitsenrscheidung. ich mach beides


----------



## WiKiFRee (28. Januar 2010)

eeehm ja....

Der Termin bleibt von meiner Seite aus so bestehen, wie er angesetzt war.


----------



## Mexicansativa (28. Januar 2010)

sorry das war so ne spontan Entscheidung mit dh heute Abend,ich wollte nichts böses


Ich komme heute Abend doch nicht habe mir wohl heute morgen beim biken was eingefangen.


Viel Spaß heute Abend.
Chris den Euro gibt es dann nächste Woche mfg Dennis.


----------



## deimudder (28. Januar 2010)

Gut! Feste Termine bleiben also. Komme dann heut nach Kidderisch


----------



## WiKiFRee (28. Januar 2010)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> sorry das war so ne spontan Entscheidung mit dh heute Abend,ich wollte nichts böses
> 
> 
> Ich komme heute Abend doch nicht habe mir wohl heute morgen beim biken was eingefangen.
> ...


 
Ehh Dennis, jetzt mach mir keinen Kummer! Ich sagte es ist nicht böse gemeint. Wir haben heute aber Leute ohne DH/Enduro dabei.

Wenn wir sowas nächsten Donnerstag starten wollen, sag bescheit. Dann können wir das gerne organisieren  mit Verkleidungen....?!

Willst nur nit schiebe'... faules Stück!


----------



## deimudder (28. Januar 2010)

Jawoll!!! Verkleidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ike82 (28. Januar 2010)

Wenn Verkleidung dann nur mit Grünem Badeanzug!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Januar 2010)

Scheinbar gibt es mittlerweile ein zweites Schneeräumfahrzeug in Deutschland! Könnte klappen heute Abend, bin ganz gut durchgekommen!
Das kann ja was geben heute ;-)


----------



## Mexicansativa (28. Januar 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Ehh Dennis, jetzt mach mir keinen Kummer! Ich sagte es ist nicht böse gemeint. Wir haben heute aber Leute ohne DH/Enduro dabei.
> 
> Wenn wir sowas nächsten Donnerstag starten wollen, sag bescheit. Dann können wir das gerne organisieren  mit Verkleidungen....?!
> 
> Willst nur nit schiebe'... faules Stück!





Nee schieben will ich nit,bin aber echt krank.
Das mit nächter Woche hört sich gut an natürlich mit verkleidung und Fotoausrüstung.
Muß ja nicht der Donnerstag sein Dienstags kann ich aber nicht mfg Dein Knautschbär Dennis.


----------



## deimudder (29. Januar 2010)

War geil gestern. Berghoch die Hölle, ich hab jetzt noch dicke Waden. Aber bergab ein Träumsche


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen: Heut morgen war ich müd! ;-) war schon anstrengend da hoch. Alter Vadder.
Aber Korkenzieher im Schnee  =8 goil!!


----------



## Ike82 (29. Januar 2010)

Gestern Abend Kreislaufproplem!Heute Muskelkater!Aber war super und Bergab ziemlich Geil!


----------



## bike&fun (29. Januar 2010)

Nächste Woche bin ich mit einem Sattelschnellspanner am start. Dann geht der Korkenzieher.


----------



## 8 Inch (29. Januar 2010)

Ich wußte im Peter Stecken Enduro Gene!
Komm zur dunklen Seite!


----------



## 8 Inch (4. Februar 2010)

Ist heute abend Enduro-Tour? Wann, WO?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (4. Februar 2010)

8 Inch schrieb:


> Ist heute abend Enduro-Tour? Wann, WO?


 
Sag was ......

...vielleicht in Kiedrich.....so um 18:55Uhr (Bürgerhausparkplatz).....könnt ich mir vorstellen....


----------



## bike&fun (4. Februar 2010)

Werde es heute leider nicht schaffen. So ein Schâ¦ wo ich doch bergab angreifen wollte.
Last es krachen GruÃ Peter


----------



## 8 Inch (4. Februar 2010)

18:45 Bei dir Oli!


----------



## WiKiFRee (4. Februar 2010)

Das erste mal, das wir bergauf schneller waren, als bergab ...

Jetzt wird abgetaut!


----------



## Mexicansativa (23. Februar 2010)

Hier wie sieht es denn Donnerstag aus ist ne Enduronrunde zu später Stunde angesagt??
Wenn nicht können wir auch mal die HZ rocken mit flutlicht.


----------



## 8 Inch (24. Februar 2010)

Nächste Woche gehts mit Nightride weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (1. März 2010)

Neuer Termin: Gravity Pilots Nightride

Donnerstag: 04.03.2010 18:45Uhr Bürgerhaus Kiedrich
Wahlweise: 18:55Uhr Kloster Eberbach

Es wird schmutzig! Also ein weißes Kleidungsstück ist Pflicht!
(Ja Dennis, dein Bauch zählt als Kleidungstück  )

Helmpflicht, Lampen werden gern gesehen.....Spass und ein Fahrrad sollte dabei
sein. 

Bis dann...


----------



## deimudder (1. März 2010)

Kammermamache


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. März 2010)

wenns nicht immer so weit wäre und während meiner arbeitszeit, wäre ich ja mal dabei...


----------



## Mexicansativa (1. März 2010)

ok Bauch bringe ich mit!!


----------



## WiKiFRee (2. März 2010)

Bin auch bereit......

- Muhahaaaa -
http://www.jimhillmedia.com/mb/images/upload/Muppets-XD-4-web.jpg 
....hab mir ein Stirnband gekauft!


----------



## Mexicansativa (3. März 2010)

sorry ich bin raus ich habe Rücken


----------



## WiKiFRee (7. März 2010)

Geil heute.....alles voller "Zitronenschnee"


----------



## WiKiFRee (9. März 2010)

So Endurotour-Wochen bei de Pilooodeeee!

Also heute Treffpunkt 17:45Uhr Kiedrich Sonnenlandstr. 26, alternativ:
17:55Uhr Bürgerhaus Kiedrich. Thema: "Geschmeidisch Rumfuddele im Wald" 
mit Geschichten aus Larsvegas und anderen, "...hier war doch mal ein Trail" 1001 Nacht. 

und am Donnerstag:

der Klassiker: "Wir stürmen die kalte Herberge" Teil 6.....
Start: 18:45Uhr Kiedrich Bürgerhaus, alternativ 19:00Uhr 
Kloster Eberbach. 

An allen Terminen ist locker-flockige Entspanntheit von Vorteil.
Helm muss! Licht kann....."GUDE LAUNE!" muss....

Ride on....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. März 2010)

Hach schad... Bin leider heute in Österreich. Haut rein.


----------



## deimudder (9. März 2010)

Heut wird eng... Muss noch bisserl was für den Verein erledigen. 

Donnerstag plan ich mal ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (9. März 2010)

wär gerne dabei, hab aber leider eine zeit 

wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## Mexicansativa (9. März 2010)

sorry ich habe immer noch rücken, nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. März 2010)

bei mir koennts klappen...


----------



## WiKiFRee (10. März 2010)

Na das hört sich doch nach einer großen Truppe an....  

NWP bei Nacht ist der absolute Wahnsinn!!


----------



## WiKiFRee (11. März 2010)

*Update:*

So Freunde der Nacht, heute gilt es ...wahrscheinlich die letzte Chance für einen amtlichen Schneeengel.
Big Yellow-Snow-Contest und der allseits beliebte Puder-Luder-Drift warten auf Euch. Wer da kommt, ihm friert die Glatze......wird naggisch den Märchenwald runter gezogen! 

Verlauf: Kloster-Geisgarten-Forsthaus-Rheinhöhenweg-(Wenn gut in der Zeit, KH)-sonst Zange-NWP inkl. Korkenzieher-Panoramatrail-Kloster



Wer komplett in Lycra fährt..erhält besonderen Respekt vor der Versammlung...


----------



## deimudder (11. März 2010)

Sorry Olli! Bin heute raus. Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## bike&fun (11. März 2010)

Hey Oli, 19.00Uhr am Kloster?


----------



## WiKiFRee (11. März 2010)

bike&fun schrieb:


> Hey Oli, 19.00Uhr am Kloster?


 
Jep 19:00Uhr Kloster passt!


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. März 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> und am Donnerstag:
> 
> der Klassiker: "Wir stürmen die kalte Herberge" Teil 6.....
> Start: 18:45Uhr Kiedrich Bürgerhaus, alternativ 19:00Uhr
> ...



det is hier-oder?  http://maps.google.de/maps?q=buerge...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl

werd da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (11. März 2010)

Jepp, genau da warst Du richtig 

War eine kleine aber sehr feine Runde und hat richtig Laune gemacht!
Waren gut in der Zeit, Rheinhöhenweg ist gut fahrbar. Haben sogar einmal Märchenwald mitgenommen....

Lars, best Nude-Ride ever seen  .."ich bin Eins mit meinem Rad" 

Also freu mich auf das nächste Mal.

So long...


----------



## 8 Inch (11. März 2010)

Auf alle fälle!


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. März 2010)

wenns die zeit zulaesst, bin ich dabei. 
guat wars!!!


----------



## WiKiFRee (18. März 2010)

Heute Endurorunde... mal über die Hügelgräber flitzen. 

Treffpunkt 18:45Uhr bei mir, oder 19:00Uhr am Kloster. 

Auf Grund des Nachtschiessverbots sind Häschenohrenmützen und offen getragener Brustpelz, ausnahmsweise erlaubt. 

Helm, Licht und Spass an dem was man "pedalieren" nennt von Vorteil..


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. März 2010)

olli und meine wenigkeit haben heute erfolgreich die HZ gerockt teilweise ohne Licht und ohne Bremsen two man Power!!!!!!!!


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. März 2010)

meine lampe ist auf dem weg, ab dann wird nurnoch nachts gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (19. März 2010)

Sorry Männers, aber ich war erst gestern um 20 Uhr daheim. Werde jetzt mal ne Endurorunde fahren...


----------



## bike&fun (21. März 2010)

Hi Jungs, morgen Abend Endurorunde um Johannisberg. Treffpunkt bei Sepp um 19 Uhr.


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. März 2010)

meine lampe haengt beim zoll...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. März 2010)

Da hab ich's ja nicht weit ;-)
Dabei!


----------



## bike&fun (22. März 2010)

Lampen werden total überbewertet,zur Not geht auch ein Teelicht


----------



## deimudder (22. März 2010)

Viel Spaß! Ich pack's heut nitt und schone lieber meine Knochen von gestern


----------



## Schneckenreiter (22. März 2010)

Bin dabei, Teelicht wird am Lenker festgedübelt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. März 2010)

Ich bin noch leicht beschwingt! War korräscht!!


----------



## bike&fun (23. März 2010)

Geile Tour.  (916 wiegt 12.5 kg)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2010)

Und nur der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike&fun (23. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung ich schreib mal ne Mail an Lapierre und frag nach


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2010)

Nur wenn's kein Aufwand ist! Sooo wichtig ist's jetzt auch nicht. Aber danke!!


----------



## Mexicansativa (25. März 2010)

sorry mein bike ist noch kaputt und habe ne menge um die ohren ich hoffe nich binn nächste woche wieder am start.
Olli denkst du bitte dran mir die videos zu brennen.


----------



## bike&fun (29. März 2010)

Enduro/Trail Tour heute Mittag rund um den Niederwald. Treffpunkt 16.30 Uhr bei mir am Laden (Bike&Fun Am hohen Rech 1 in Geisenheim) ca. 2 h gemütliches tempo.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (29. März 2010)

bike&fun schrieb:


> Enduro/Trail Tour heute Mittag rund um den Niederwald. Treffpunkt 16.30 Uhr bei mir am Laden (Bike&Fun Am hohen Rech 1 in Geisenheim) ca. 2 h gemütliches tempo.


 

Schön. Dann organisiere doch bitte noch schnell, daß es nicht regnet.
Danke.


----------



## bike&fun (29. März 2010)

Hab die Trials heute Morgen überdacht


----------



## WiKiFRee (29. März 2010)

Fahre nur wenn's schmutzig wird


----------



## deimudder (30. März 2010)

Hat heute wer Bock auf ne Endurorunde?


----------



## WiKiFRee (30. März 2010)

Sorry, Zweckverband....heute Abend ist Abgabe der Streckenvorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike&fun (1. April 2010)

Wie siehtâs aus, morgen 10 Uhr Trail/Endurotour (RÃ¼d/Stephanshausen) mit Trailguide Walter P. aus RÃ¼d. Hart am Limit auf der suche nach dem Osterei.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (1. April 2010)

Bin dabei. Werde mir auch extra 'n Achter ins Vorderrad dengeln,
damit's zu Ostern schön eiert.


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. April 2010)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Werde mir auch extra 'n Achter ins Vorderrad dengeln,
> damit's zu Ostern schön eiert.



haha  hoho


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. April 2010)

Mehr enduro-entspannt oder eher cc-allmountain?
Wieviel km habt ihr so vor?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (1. April 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Mehr enduro-entspannt oder eher cc-allmountain?
> Wieviel km habt ihr so vor?



ich wär für entspannt bergauf und adrenalinig bergab.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. April 2010)

Damit komm' ich zur Not klar! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike&fun (1. April 2010)

Super, ich hab noch nen alten Autoreifen. Wer zu schnell ist muss den hinterher ziehen. Treffpunkt ist  bei mir am Laden in Geisenheim


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. April 2010)

Koooommme!


----------



## Mexicansativa (1. April 2010)

leider Dämpfer immernoch kaputt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. April 2010)

Sorry, muss morgen doch passen.


----------



## bike&fun (2. April 2010)

Schaaaade


----------



## f.topp (7. April 2010)

Am So. 11.04 um 11.00  starte ich ne endurotour. Habs grad im lokalforum gepostet, wer lust hat mal was für die kondition zu tun ist herzlich eingeladen. Und die schl´bad trails sind ja legendär
frank
Treff:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455250


----------



## Morti (12. April 2010)

ab morgen gibts wieder den dienstags-treff in wiesbaden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7039194#post7039194


----------



## p.2-max (12. April 2010)

andi das klingt, gut, schätze da werd ich dabei sein.


----------



## Morti (12. April 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> andi das klingt, gut, schätze da werd ich dabei sein.



freut mich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. April 2010)

Fahre heute Nachmittag ne kurze endurorunde im Rheingau. Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teeblüte (24. April 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Fahre heute Nachmittag ne kurze endurorunde im Rheingau. Bei Interesse melden!



schade, hab heute schon ne kleine runde gedreht. schulter ist leider direkt angeschwollen.....

ups, falscher acccount...andi hier ;-)


----------



## WiKiFRee (25. April 2010)

Andi hat den Account von Diana gehacked.....


----------



## Morti (26. April 2010)

ich bin noch krank geschrieben, kann bitte jemand den bike-treff übernehmen? Frank oder Max?


----------



## p.2-max (26. April 2010)

morgen oder? hmm, denke das lässt sich einrichten.

habe das mal so auch im entsprechenden thread geschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7089139#post7089139


----------



## Morti (26. April 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> morgen oder? hmm, denke das lässt sich einrichten.
> 
> habe das mal so auch im entsprechenden thread geschrieben.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7089139#post7089139



Super Max, danke Dir


----------



## p.2-max (26. April 2010)

kein thema!


----------



## deviator (26. April 2010)

denke, da bin ich dabei.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (27. April 2010)

Max: Vielen Dank für die präzise Auswahl der Streckenführung, auch wenn
wir einmal was doppelt fahren mussten...  war geil!


----------



## p.2-max (27. April 2010)

ich denke der doppelte weg war verkraftbar   

schön das es euch gefallen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (1. Mai 2010)

ich werd heute mal bei den beinharten mitradeln......wer bock hat -> 14 uhr schiersteiner hafen


----------



## Morti (3. Mai 2010)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch findet der Dienstag-Biketreff an der Fasanerie Wiesbaden ab sofort um 18:00 Uhr statt!

Morgen Abend gehts wieder rund und ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## p.2-max (3. Mai 2010)

hey andi, cool das du fährst, kann morgen aber leider net, nächste woche wieder.


----------



## Morti (10. Mai 2010)

schon wieder Dienstag -> GP-Biketreff

Treffpunkt Fasanerie, 18 Uhr


----------



## p.2-max (10. Mai 2010)

bin dabei, verdammt hätte das beinahe schon verschlafen!


----------



## f.topp (12. Mai 2010)

Hi
der RSV veranstaltet am Sa von 10-17uhr an der Grundschule in eltville einen aktionstag.
Hab ich grad beim trialtraining unter der nachbarbrücke erfahren.
Wollte da mal vorbeischauen... danach endourotour... wer hat bock??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (12. Mai 2010)

Ha ha. Ich glaub das Trailgemurkse muss ich mir echt mal ansehen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2010)

Burk und ich fahren morgen für eine endurorunde ins Elsass! Wer mit will, melden!!


----------



## f.topp (12. Mai 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Burk und ich fahren morgen für eine endurorunde ins Elsass! Wer mit will, melden!!



Wann gehts los???


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2010)

9:00 Uhr! Lars ist auch dabei! 
Am Start?


----------



## f.topp (12. Mai 2010)




----------



## f.topp (12. Mai 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ha ha. Ich glaub das Trailgemurkse muss ich mir echt mal ansehen...


----------



## Morti (18. Mai 2010)

wer wollte heute zum Bike-Treff kommen?

hab bisher noch keine Sattelstütze und das Wetter ist auch nicht besonders doll......


----------



## p.2-max (18. Mai 2010)

sry bei mir gings leider net...


----------



## Morti (25. Mai 2010)

wer kann denn die nächsten 4 Wochen den Dienstag-Bike-Treff übernehmen? ich muss morgen ins KH und werde am Mittwoch operiert.


Frank, Max?


----------



## p.2-max (25. Mai 2010)

heute geht bei mir net, aber die anderen dienstage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2010)

Ich werde heute Abend 19 Uhr eine lockere Endurorunde drehen. An der Rausch in Eltville geht's los.


----------



## f.topp (14. Juli 2010)

Am Freitag 18.00 starte ich auf eine nette Trailrunde in Schlangenbad.
Freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472931


----------



## Morti (16. Juli 2010)

bin ich noch nicht fit für, aber wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Juli 2010)

Also die enduro tour heute war der Kracher! Danke an frank für die Organisation und SAS guiden: Ten points!

Auch für die DH-fraktion ein super training: kondition und reflexe (schnelle, für manche unbekannte trails).


----------



## WiKiFRee (17. Juli 2010)

War ein "Träumsche" Frank 

...ich kann jetzt wärend der Fahrt, dem Schnobi 'nen Stein gegen den Helm schnicken


----------



## Schneckenreiter (17. Juli 2010)

Hat mal wieder richtig viel Spass gemacht - Danke Frank! Schade nur, daß wir unseren 1. Vorsitzenden verloren haben...


----------



## f.topp (21. Juli 2010)

Mir hats auch richtig spaß gemacht
Und weils so schön war fahr ich jetzt am fr. wieder.
18.30 parkplatz hinter dem Parkhotel.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7377419#post7377419


----------



## Mexicansativa (21. Juli 2010)

schade da binn ich beim Arzt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Juli 2010)

Könnte klappen. Nehme peilsender mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (22. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei. Bringe mein Rad mit.


----------



## devilfish (22. Juli 2010)

wäre gern dabei.klappt leider diesmal wieder nicht


----------



## p.2-max (22. Juli 2010)

ich auch, bin aber in wildbad.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2010)

Lars, dein Helm ist noch bei mir!


----------



## deimudder (30. Juli 2010)

Was ist heute um 18 Uhr???


----------



## Morti (2. August 2010)

ab morgen startet wieder der Enduro-Bike-Treff an der Fasanerie, 18 UHr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (2. August 2010)

und ich bin dabei!


----------



## Morti (2. August 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> und ich bin dabei!



sehr schön


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. August 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> ab morgen startet wieder der Enduro-Bike-Treff an der Fasanerie, 18 UHr


 
Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch am Start. 
Wollte ja im Urlaub abnehmen, hat aber wie es sich anfühlt nicht geklappt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2010)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich im Datum falsch war. Ihr wart ja gestern fahren.


----------



## p.2-max (4. August 2010)

ja und es war geil.


----------



## Morti (10. August 2010)

heute gehts wieder rund, 18 Uhr Fasanerie 

Mike? Frank?


----------



## Sagi (10. August 2010)

versuche mal zu kommen


----------



## deviator (10. August 2010)

Enduro leider noch nicht wieder fahrbereit  Viel Spaß!


----------



## f.topp (11. August 2010)

Fahre am Fr. ne runde in Schlangenbad treff 18.00 Parkplatz hinter dem Parkhotel ca. 2h/400hm.
Hier noch der link zum LF http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7448005#post7448005


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. August 2010)

Schade, ich kann morgen nicht. Die Haare müssen runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (24. August 2010)

und schon wieder Dienstag 

GP-Enduro-Treff um 18 Uhr an der Fasanerie


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. August 2010)

Sauber!


----------



## Peter95 (24. August 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sauber!


 HI sepp
bist du der sebastian aus johannisberg??


----------



## Peter95 (26. August 2010)

HI
ich bin am sonntag in beerfelden, wenn es net regnet. vielleicht mag ja jemand mitkommen, hab aber leider kein platz mehr im auto.
LG Peter


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2010)

Hi Peter, am besten mal im Nachbarthread bei "gravity Pilots Part 2" posten. Hier geht's ja eher um die Endurotouren... 

Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind: Fahre am Samstag ab 9:30 mit Peter95 eine kleine Endurorunde ab Johannisberg. Ganz locker und gelöst. Wer mit will melden!!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (26. August 2010)

Samstag 9.30... bin dabei!


----------



## Peter95 (26. August 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hi Peter, am besten mal im Nachbarthread bei "gravity Pilots Part 2" posten. Hier geht's ja eher um die Endurotouren...
> 
> Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind: Fahre am Samstag ab 9:30 mit Peter95 eine kleine Endurorunde ab Johannisberg. Ganz locker und gelöst. Wer mit will melden!!


 
Wo in Johannesberg treffen wir uns??


----------



## p.2-max (26. August 2010)

mal schaun, wäre vlt auch dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2010)

Beim alten Rathaus, schräg gegenüber vom Weingut Trenz! 

Muss um 11:00 wieder daheim sein. Also recht kurze Tour. 
Aber sicher fährt Olli dann noch ne extra Schleife, denke ich, also wer dann noch lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (27. August 2010)

sorry wird doch nichts bei mir das nächste mal.


----------



## p.2-max (28. August 2010)

ich bin auch net dabei, sry.


----------



## Morti (31. August 2010)

GP-Biketreff, heute wie immer um 18 Uhr an der Fasanerie 

Aufgrund der "Forstmaßnahmen" wird die Streckenführung diesesmal etwas umgelegt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2010)

Ich fahre morgen eine endurotour im Rheingau.

- Diesmal nur für Mitglieder -

17:00 Johannisberg geht's los!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (2. September 2010)

17.00 Uhr... bin dabei


----------



## Mexicansativa (3. September 2010)

Leider keine Zeit wir bekommen Besuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2010)

Am Sonntag fahre ich auch noch eine Runde. 
Los geht's um 12 Uhr ab Wiesbaden Rambach.

Will ein paar Trails erkunden, ist also keine ausgearbeitet Tour.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2010)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> 17.00 Uhr... bin dabei



Freu mich!!!


----------



## deimudder (3. September 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. September 2010)

Lars und Marc sind auch dabei!

Schlübber is schon aus


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. September 2010)

Coole runde - was hab ich gelacht heute!!! ;-) war fett


----------



## deimudder (6. September 2010)

Was für Äbbel!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. September 2010)

Ich Zerfall zu Staub ;-) ;-)


----------



## Morti (6. September 2010)

ACHTUNG:

der Dienstag-Biketreff findet auf mehrfachen Wunsch diesmal bereits um 16:00 Uhr statt!
Treffpunkt wie immer am Parkplatz Fasanerie


----------



## p.2-max (6. September 2010)

bin dabei.


----------



## p.2-max (7. September 2010)

sind heute ne geile runde gefahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (7. September 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> sind heute ne geile runde gefahren!!!



aber anstrengend...ich bin platt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2010)

Ihr glücklichen. Sitzte hier bei einem Seminar fest. Jeden Tag bis 17:30 Uhr


----------



## Peter95 (10. September 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Am Sonntag fahre ich auch noch eine Runde.
> Los geht's um 12 Uhr ab Wiesbaden Rambach.
> 
> Will ein paar Trails erkunden, ist also keine ausgearbeitet Tour.


 
bin auch dabei!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. September 2010)

Sonntag Freeridetour!!!

12 Uhr, Wiesbaden, Talstation Neroberg!!
Dauer bis ca. 16 Uhr.

Peter, Marc, Olli K. und ich sind am Start, wer noch?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (12. September 2010)

Die heutige Ausfahrt hat mir wieder sehr viel Freude bereitet. Es ist schon 
etwas ganz besonderes, mit solch' freundlichen und aufgeschlossenen jungen
Männern durch den spätsommerlichen Wald zu pedalieren.


----------



## WiKiFRee (12. September 2010)

Ich sag nur "Haaaalloooo"   

 War sehr schön heute!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. September 2010)

"wir sind's"

war wieder sehr spaßig heute! Un des wettersche... Herrlich!


----------



## Peter95 (12. September 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> "wir sind's"
> 
> war wieder sehr spaßig heute! Un des wettersche... Herrlich!


 
Ja, hat sehr viel spaß gemacht


----------



## Morti (14. September 2010)

heute muss ich leider passen, hab mir eine dicke Erkältung eingefangen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. September 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> heute muss ich leider passen, hab mir eine dicke Erkältung eingefangen......


Mist... dafür haste aber am Sonntag noch gut gerockt. War echt saugeil in Beerfelden. Ich hab ein paar der Aufnahmen gesichtet. Gutes Zeug dabei. Wenn nicht mein Computer so rumzicken würde, wegen der Codecs, wäre das auch schon fertig geschnitten und hochgeladen. Ich probiere nach dem Urlaub mal eine Alternative zu Adobe Premiere aus.


----------



## Morti (20. September 2010)

morgen gehts wieder rund 

Treffpunkt Fasanerie, 16 Uhr!


----------



## herbi53 (20. September 2010)

Bin, wie schon gesagt, natürlich dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht. Muss dringend meine Gabel machen.


----------



## Mexicansativa (20. September 2010)

für mich leicer wie immer zu früh


----------



## p.2-max (20. September 2010)

werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (22. September 2010)

Werde am fr. ne runde in schlangenbad drehn. 17.30. Freue mich. Bis denne
Frank 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7587792#post7587792


----------



## Morti (18. Oktober 2010)

so, ich bin wieder einsatzbereit und morgen gehts um 16 Uhr ab Fasanerie wieder rund


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2010)

Das könnte bei mir ggf auch klappen!


----------



## Morti (18. Oktober 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Das könnte bei mir ggf auch klappen!



wär cool!


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Oktober 2010)

koennt klappen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuch es auch. War eben mal am SK. Mei liegen dort nen Haufen Blätter. Leider kann man keinen echten Spaß am fahren entwickeln. Das ist alles sowas von unflowig und der Wald sieht aus wie nach dem Krieg. Bissle Spaß geht aber 

Wo solls denn hingehen?
Beiu Regen bin ich aber raus. Muss Do. zum Doc. Da darf ich nicht Krank sein.


----------



## Morti (18. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich versuch es auch. War eben mal am SK. Mei liegen dort nen Haufen Blätter. Leider kann man keinen echten Spaß am fahren entwickeln. Das ist alles sowas von unflowig und der Wald sieht aus wie nach dem Krieg. Bissle Spaß geht aber
> 
> Wo solls denn hingehen?
> Beiu Regen bin ich aber raus. Muss Do. zum Doc. Da darf ich nicht Krank sein.



dachte an HW, runter zur Wassertretstelle, dann über den Wellen-Trail zum SK-Brunnen und wieder hoch zum SK


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> dachte an HW, runter zur Wassertretstelle, dann über den Wellen-Trail zum SK-Brunnen *und wieder hoch zum SK*


 

......

Was auch geht ist

HW zur Wassertretstelle
hoch zum SK
Steinfeld mitnehmen
runter zum Tretbecken und ab zum WellenTrail
und wieder hoch zum SK 
Tot umfallen 

Bin gespannt


----------



## Morti (25. Oktober 2010)

morgen gibts keine Ausreden mehr, es wird gebiked 

los gehts um 16:00 Uhr an der Fasanerie!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuch es einzurichten!
Heute wa ja auch Hammerwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Oktober 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich versuch es einzurichten!
> Heute wa ja auch Hammerwetter



etwa so??


----------



## steep_deep (26. Oktober 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> etwa so??



..herrlich, die Dumpfbacke..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Oktober 2010)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ..herrlich, die Dumpfbacke..


vor allem - wer hat danach den hammer abgekriegt?


----------



## devilfish (26. Oktober 2010)

des video is geil-war wohl bisschen zuviel des guten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2010)

Arbeitsschutz ganz groß!


----------



## WiKiFRee (1. November 2010)

So, freunde der sommerlich, warmen Radlkultur......Schluss mit lustig!
Es geht in die zweite Runde der Gravity Pilots Night Ride Session! Es wird auch Bergauf gefahren (also selbst, ohne Auto, Mofa, Mutti,etc.)...ich bitte das zu berücksichtigen. 

Wir starten diesen Donnerstag um 19.00Uhr am Bürgerhaus in Kiedrich.
Es wird eine lockere Runde in Richtung Nord-Westen gefahren  Zu sehen gibt es diverse Halblycraner Modesünden, schwitzende,
alte Downhillsäcke und das rheingauer Urgestein Lars "Larslow" D. aus Oe.-W. bekannt aus Filmen wie, Larsvegas - Irgendwo im Wald, 
Stop- Erst e mol gugge und Fass mich nit an! - Mein Körper ist gerade so gut in Schuss. 

Wie immer ist Helmpflicht, gute Launepflicht und Mut zur Gemühtlichkeitpflicht! Lampen jedlicher Form, sind von Vorteil und 
gerne gesehen. 

Wer hetzt wird unter Aufsicht eingeseift, da noch kein Schnee liegt, wird das ein besonderes Vergnügen 

So noch zwei Sachen, Andi ist das für dich wieder Ok in diesem Unterforum? 

Und es soll keiner sagen, man hätte nichts gesagt wenn mal was im Rheingau geht.


----------



## Morti (1. November 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> So noch zwei Sachen, Andi ist das für dich wieder Ok in diesem Unterforum?
> 
> Und es soll keiner sagen, man hätte nichts gesagt wenn mal was im Rheingau geht.



na sischer dat, gute sache


----------



## Mexicansativa (1. November 2010)

Oli ich bin am Start.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2010)

Könntet Ihr mal Eure Lampen kurz vorstellen?
Ich brauch eine 

Letztes Jahr zur Weihnachtsfeier hatte doch der Lars oder der Olli so eine Klasse Stirnlampe am Start. Hab vergessen wie die hies. Und dann gab es doch noch so ein Chinateil 

Wäre ganz nett von Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (1. November 2010)

fahren morgen spontan eine tour ab schwalbach, max ist auch dabei 

wer bock hat -> 16 uhr bei mir


----------



## 8 Inch (1. November 2010)

Ich habe dieses billige China Ding, SUPER!
Stirnlampe habe ich auch am Start!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2010)

8 Inch schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses billige China Ding, SUPER!
> Stirnlampe habe ich auch am Start!


 
Name Adresse?


----------



## f.topp (1. November 2010)

Guckst du hier...http://www.google.de/products?q=bicycle+light+900+lumen&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=FQPPTKztEcrIswbI__WWCA&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDUQrQQwAg


----------



## Mexicansativa (1. November 2010)

Oli sorry ich kann Donnerstag doch nicht Nächste Woche bin ich aber dabei!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2010)

@Frank
Hast Du diese oder ist das das Chinateil.

Sieht aber nach viel Licht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (1. November 2010)

Hab meine letztes Jahr über ne freund bekommen der hat sie von ebay. Ich hab so ca.90  bezahlt. Ist angeblich son chinateil. Auf der packung steht nich viel drauf, doch, da steht sscp7 und was von 900 lumen. Find sie ganz gut, hab aber auch keinen vergleich. Wird mit lenkerhalterung geliefert. Meine hatte ich mir an den helm gebastelt...


----------



## devilfish (2. November 2010)

hier meine: http://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/beleuchtung/sport_beleuchtung/powerled_black/


----------



## devilfish (2. November 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> So, freunde der sommerlich, warmen Radlkultur......Schluss mit lustig!
> Es geht in die zweite Runde der Gravity Pilots Night Ride Session! Es wird auch Bergauf gefahren (also selbst, ohne Auto, Mofa, Mutti,etc.)...ich bitte das zu berücksichtigen.
> 
> Wir starten diesen Donnerstag um 19.00Uhr am Bürgerhaus in Kiedrich.
> ...




bin am start


----------



## WiKiFRee (4. November 2010)

So, schöne Einrollrunde gedreht. Der verwegene L.D. aus Oe.W. und ich waren am Start. Semmel hatte Flitzkacke, Carsten Hausarest...und der Rest nicht da 

Nächte Woche geht es weiter, wahrscheinlich Mittwoch. Ich gebe bescheit.


----------



## Mexicansativa (5. November 2010)

Olli nächste Woche bin ich am Start,ich bin schon scheee hipelig.


----------



## Ike82 (5. November 2010)




----------



## 8 Inch (5. November 2010)

War sehr cool!


----------



## Mexicansativa (11. November 2010)

Hallo was geht den heute Abend wird gefahren oder nischt????


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. November 2010)

Heute Abend ist Sturm mit orkanböen angekündigt.

Wollte am Sonntag eine 2-2.5 Std Runde in Schlangenbad drehen.
12:30 Treffpunkt Parkplatz hinter Kurhaus. Außer es Regnet in Strömen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. November 2010)

Bis jetzt am Sonntag dabei: 

Marc, Jens (fängt gerade an, hat sich gerade ein Slayer gekauft), Heiko und Ich. 
Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. 

Ich denke wir fahren Hischkäfertrail und Hansenkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter95 (12. November 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Bis jetzt am Sonntag dabei:
> 
> Marc, Jens (fängt gerade an, hat sich gerade ein Slayer gekauft), Heiko und Ich.
> Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
> ...


 

könnte vielleicht auch!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. November 2010)

War sehr cool heute! 
Herbstliches driften auf losem Laub!! 
Zehn Leute, kurze Hosen, super Wetter. Genial!


----------



## 8 Inch (14. November 2010)

War sehr cool heute.


----------



## Peter95 (14. November 2010)

ja hat viel spaß gemacht!


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. November 2010)

was geht am Donnerstag wird genachtradeltgenacht??


----------



## WiKiFRee (17. November 2010)

Sooooooo,

Morgen Donnerstag den 18.11.2010.....18:30Uhr
Kiedrich Bürgerhausparkplatz...zur Pennymarkteröffnung 

Profil: Überraschungsrunde

Wie immer :

Helm (Deckel, Hut, Hartmütze, Plastikkapp, Kopfschützenderschlagabsorber...etc.)

Licht (Funsel, Strahler, Lamp, Leuchte, Brennstoffzellenbetriebene Behelfssonnen...etc.)

Es darf gelacht werden! Der schnellste gibt einen Stripteas, auf der Weihnachtsfeier!

Bis dann, Ihr Halunken


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. November 2010)

bin dabeieiei ich muß nur rückwärts radeln weil mich scheint die Sonne aus dem Ars.....
Olli soll ich noch mein Fahrrad mit bringen??? oben steht ja nur Licht und Helm.


----------



## bike&fun (18. November 2010)

Hi Oli,
kann erst um 19 Uhr haut das hin am Kloster?
Gruß Peter


----------



## WiKiFRee (18. November 2010)

@Dennis...brings Radl mal mit, man weiss ja nie 

@ Peeeet...ja sind um 19:00 am Kloster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2010)

Meine Lampe ist verschickt. Bin mal gespannt wann die ankommt.
Werde dann sicher auch mal mit am Start sein.


----------



## 8 Inch (19. November 2010)

Nieeeeee


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2010)

HILFE

So, nun hab ich heute mein Chinateil bekommen.
Als ich es von der Post abgeholt habe, ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen. Ich dachte noch so, "upps hast ja garnicht an das ladegerät gedacht bei der Bestellung. Hoffentlich passt das". Macht es natürlich nicht 

Da merkt man mal was ich für Elektronic genie ich bin.

Nun meine Frage. Was mach ich nun. Ich hab wohl das "100V~240V AC charger (US plug), Pouch included"
Gibt es adapter oder sowas?

Was ein Mist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2010)

Sowas hier? Müsste gehen, oder?

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17266&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. Dezember 2010)

Jup, der geht, kenn mich aus mit dem Mist ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Jup, der geht, kenn mich aus mit dem Mist ;-)


 Ach wie gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Dezember 2010)

mir faellt gerade auf, dass das din so einen rahmen noch drum hat, ich weiss nicht, ob du da ladegeraaet da ganz reinstecken kannst..?

sowas hier funzt auf jeden fall:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Photoprimus-Adapter-Hongkong-Eurostecker-geeignet/dp/B000R3R9UY"]Photoprimus Reise Adapter Stecker für USA: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Markus,

das war mir auch aufgefallen. Ich war heute im Mediamarkt und eins geholt. Ohne Rahmen drum. für 3,99 akteptabel. Meist hat man ja richtig Pech. Günstig kaufen und dann teures Zubehör benötigen 

Is ja diesmal zum Glück nicht so


----------



## p.2-max (8. Dezember 2010)

könnt ihr mal nen link zu dieser lampee posten?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Max,
ich habe diesen Link bekommen und bestellen gedrückt.
Evtl. gibt es die Lampe auch mit dem richtigen Stecker. Musste mal schauen.
Hoffe das der Regen bald mal endet. Will das ja auch mal testen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2010)

f.topp schrieb:


> Guckst du hier...http://www.google.de/products?q=bic...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDUQrQQwAg


 
Hier auch noch ein Link vom Frank.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (8. Dezember 2010)

So, hier mal ein Radsport Tip für'n Winter: Anstatt wie Ihr, fröhlich faul im
Schneeregen rum zu dümpeln, war ich sehr fleissig! Jawohl!
Ich hab' mich (+ ein paar andere Irre) 10 Tage lang mit mit einem
Freerider durch einem speziellen Bike Shuttle auf bis zu 2500m Höhe
fahren lassen, um dann ständig wieder bis zu einem total versandeten
Strand oder einer Alkoholgetränkebar runter zu rasen. Leider waren die
Wege nicht geteert und zum Radfahren eigentlich zu steil, sehr eng, ganz
steinig, mit Kehren und Sprungkanten versehen, dann hatte man oft
zuviel Flow weil es keine Gegenanstiege gab oder man musste ständig
diese Naturtreppen runterfahren oder sogar kilometerlang in einem
trockenem Bachbett pedalieren.
Leider bin ich fast nie Bergauf gefahren und dieser "längste Downhill
Europas" vom "Roque de los Muchachos" der 20 km lang bis zu diesen
steilen Steilküstenkehren nach Tazacorte direkt am Meer geht, waren auch
viel zu lang. Ausserdem kennt man das ja auch schon aus Youtube.
Wenn trotzdem auf so was Lust hat, kann er ja mal mit seinem Rad nach La Palma fliegen.


----------



## p.2-max (8. Dezember 2010)

willst du jetzt wen motievieren mit dir dahinzufahren oder einfach nur sagen, da ists geil zum biken???


----------



## raschaa (8. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hier auch noch ein Link vom Frank.



hab meine hier her, hab bisher 3 st. bestellt, alle innerhalb von 5-6 tagen da und ohne zoll...


----------



## p.2-max (8. Dezember 2010)

ok, hmm muss ich mir mal überlegen, klingt auf jedenfall verlockend...


----------



## f.topp (9. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich ja alles super an. War das ne organisierte tour mit guide, HP, usw? Oder biste einfach hin und hast vor ort geschaut was geht??


Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Radsport Tip für'n Winter: Anstatt wie Ihr, fröhlich faul im
> Schneeregen rum zu dümpeln, war ich sehr fleissig! Jawohl!
> Ich hab' mich (+ ein paar andere Irre) 10 Tage lang mit mit einem
> Freerider durch einem speziellen Bike Shuttle auf bis zu 2500m Höhe
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi Frank!
Wir hatten 6 Tage 'ne geführte Trail Tour und den Rest dann selbst gebastelt.
Was da so geht sieht man da ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzAH1PmkBeM"]YouTube        - La Palma Freeride Helmcam Video Atlantic Cycling 09[/nomedia]
[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOfQuqjWz00&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Dezember 2010)

Echt geil!!


----------



## JohnnyT (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi Olli,
sehr gute Zusammenfassung. Du hast es gut auf den Punkt gebracht!

Grüße aus dem Bergischen 
Ralf, einer der anderen Irren ;-)


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Dezember 2010)

geht heute Abend was mit Nachtradfahren??


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Dezember 2010)

ich koennt,
wie waere es mit "18.00 an der nerobergbahn"?


----------



## steep_deep (16. Dezember 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> ich koennt,
> wie waere es mit "18.00 an der nerobergbahn"?



..wäre evtl. auch am Start, hätt' noch jemand ne Funzel für mich?


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab nur eine, aber wenn wir wie natuerlich immer "Wanderwege" fahren, passt das schon-oder?


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Dezember 2010)

ich muß absagen es schneit und ich muß zum Winterdienst.


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Dezember 2010)

13.30 sind andi und ich an der fasanerie um ne kleine tour zu fahren.

come and join us!

(wer auch immer frei hat  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (11. Januar 2011)

Wann geht's mal wieder los mit den Enduro Touren?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> Wann geht's mal wieder los mit den Enduro Touren?


ich glaub im moment ist eher enduro-rudern angesagt.


----------



## Hooz (11. Januar 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ich glaub im moment ist eher enduro-rudern angesagt.



Naja ich wollte ja nicht am Rhein entlang touren


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Bock. Wetter nervt halt. Und ab Sonntag bin ich eine komplette Woche weg.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Januar 2011)

Hab mir gestern mal alle Elsasskarten vom Ostrand, bis runter zum Grand Ballon, bestellt. Also die, die noch gefehlt haben ;-) 
Das schürt natürlich wieder den Bock, da fahren zu gehen. 
Wenn's Wetter besser wird machen wir mal einen Tagestrip!


----------



## deimudder (12. Januar 2011)

Schade. Würde gerne mal am WE ne Runde oder Tour fahren. Muss meinen Bauch wegbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (12. Januar 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Schade. Würde gerne mal am WE ne Runde oder Tour fahren. Muss meinen Bauch wegbekommen



Ich auch! Zur Not ne kleine Dirtville Einheit oder wie ist da die Lage?


----------



## deimudder (12. Januar 2011)

Dirtville macht keinen Sinn. Mal sehen, was die anderen sagen


----------



## Hooz (12. Januar 2011)

Hab mit Sepp telefoniert. Wir wollen am Sa eine kleine Tour fahren. Wir tel am Freitag um was genaues auszumachen - hängt auch vom Wetter ab.


----------



## deimudder (12. Januar 2011)

Läuft


----------



## p.2-max (12. Januar 2011)

also andi und ich fahren am freitag eine tour, start wird an der fasanerie sein. 
um 14 uhr gehts los, wer bock hat, kann also gerne mitkommen.

max


----------



## herbi53 (12. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei am Freitag! Mal sehen ob es diesmal klappt


----------



## Hooz (12. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info Max. Zu der Zeit muss ich leider meinen beruflichen Verpflichtungen nachkommen :-(
Daher bleibt im Moment leider nur das WE


----------



## p.2-max (12. Januar 2011)

herbi53 schrieb:


> Bin dabei am Freitag! Mal sehen ob es diesmal klappt



wird bestimmt klappen, sehr gut, sind wir schonmal 3...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Januar 2011)

Ob enduro oder DH mit hochschieben am samstag kann ich aber noch nicht 100pro sagen...


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Januar 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> also andi und ich fahren am freitag eine tour, start wird an der fasanerie sein.
> um 14 uhr gehts los, wer bock hat, kann also gerne mitkommen.
> 
> max



Habt ihr eventuell Lust schon gegen 10.30Uhr zu fahren??
Dann könnte ich nähmlich mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (12. Januar 2011)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Habt ihr eventuell Lust schon gegen 10.30Uhr zu fahren??
> Dann könnte ich nähmlich mitkommen.



ich muss freitag arbeiten, vorher geht nicht


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Januar 2011)

Schade dan fahre ich halt bei mir eine kleine Runde,euch viel Spaß.


----------



## p.2-max (14. Januar 2011)

geile tour!!! endlich wieder tour fahren


----------



## Morti (14. Januar 2011)

jau, war lustig


----------



## Mexicansativa (14. Januar 2011)

und nass!!!!!


----------



## Morti (27. Januar 2011)

fahre morgen wieder eine Enduro-Tour, Start ist um 14:30 an der Fasanerie.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand anschliesst


----------



## slottfreunde (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo Morti,

habe auf deine Mail geantwortet. Könnte frühstens gegen 15h da sein.

cu Torsten


----------



## slottfreunde (28. Januar 2011)

Hi Morti, klappt dann ja wohl heute nicht.
Vielleicht ja ein anderes mal.
Grüße Torsten


----------



## Morti (28. Januar 2011)

slottfreunde schrieb:


> Hi Morti, klappt dann ja wohl heute nicht.
> Vielleicht ja ein anderes mal.
> Grüße Torsten



Sorry Torsten,

habs verpeilt Dir rechtzeitig zu antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2011)

*SONNTAG 06.02.2011 GRAVITY PILOTS FREERIDETOUR*

Wenn das Wetter gut ist (kein Regen) geht's um 12:30 Uhr los. 

Treffpunkt: Talstation Nerobergbahn!

Wer: Jeder der will, auch nicht Mitglieder! Alles auf eigenes Risiko. Bitte hier im Vorfeld anmelden!

Wie: Lockere Runde berghoch, mit Spaß bergab. Einmal hoch zur Platte, ggf. auch ein zweites mal, je nach Lust und Laune. Knieschützer und Helm sind Pflicht. Bikes zwischen 140-180 mm Federweg empfohlen. 

Freu mich!


----------



## Mexicansativa (4. Februar 2011)

Sonntag ist auch Gabel und Dämpfer Service Lehrgang beim Ragnar,.


----------



## Hooz (4. Februar 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> *SONNTAG 06.02.2011 GRAVITY PILOTS FREERIDETOUR*
> ...



Sollte klappen  Freu mich auch!


----------



## f.topp (6. Februar 2011)

komme gerne mit. bis gleich!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Februar 2011)

Lustige Runde heute!
Niggi mit Singlespeed und Jens mit Semislicks (tabletop) --- RESPEKT!!!


----------



## f.topp (6. Februar 2011)

hat echt spaß gemacht... auch hz war noch sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (7. Februar 2011)

Und ich habs verpennt
Das nächste mal versuche ich dabei zu sein


----------



## ghostbiker1 (17. Februar 2011)

Hi,

würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschliessen, (habe von Dennis von dem thread hier erfahren) um mir ein wenig fahrtechnik abzuschauen...

Wann fahrt ihr nochmal in der wiesbadener gegend(fasanerie, frauenstein oder so.?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Morti (17. Februar 2011)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschliessen, (habe von Dennis von dem thread hier erfahren) um mir ein wenig fahrtechnik abzuschauen...
> 
> ...



Demnächst startet wieder der Dienstags-Enduro-Treff, ich poste dann zeitnah in diesem Thread.

Wenn ich morgen zeitig aus dem Büro komme werde ich eine Runde drehen (Fasanerie, Hohe Wurzel, Schläferskopf). Können uns ja nochmal per PN absprechen wenn Du Interesse hast.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## f.topp (18. Februar 2011)

Am Samstag fahr ich in Schlangenbad ne lockere runde. Wer lust hat darf mich gerne begleiten. Und wenn ihr techniktraining wollt, der Bachtrail wartet schon
Treffpunkt: 14.00 S`bad, Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel
grüße frank


----------



## Mexicansativa (19. Februar 2011)

Gude Christian super du hast uns gefunden,vieleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst mal wieder.
Mfg Dennis


----------



## Morti (14. März 2011)

noch nicht 100% offiziell (erst mit Umstellung Sommerzeit) aber morgen, Dienstag 15.03., treffen sich bereits einige GP zur Enduro-Runde 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie / Schiessanlage

Start: 16 Uhr!

Grüße
Andi


----------



## CYBO (15. März 2011)

Servus Mike & Andi, 
danke für die feine Endurotour heute! Hat echt riesig Spaß gemacht... und macht Bock auf mehr.
Jetzt kenne ich auch wieder ne Strecke mehr ... die man vorallem mit Vollgas runter donnern kann HAMMER! 

Mal sehen ob ich es nächsten Di. schaffe.

Gude Roland



Morti schrieb:


> noch nicht 100% offiziell (erst mit Umstellung Sommerzeit) aber morgen, Dienstag 15.03., treffen sich bereits einige GP zur Enduro-Runde
> 
> Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie / Schiessanlage
> 
> ...


----------



## Morti (16. März 2011)

gerne, hat Spass gemacht 

nach Zeitumstellung können wir den Treff wieder auf 17 Uhr verschieben, dann passts besser.....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2011)

Ach da sagste was. Zeitumstellung 
Können beim nächsten mal ja auch die Vollgasstrecke an der PL fahren.


----------



## Hooz (16. März 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> gerne, hat Spass gemacht
> 
> nach Zeitumstellung können wir den Treff wieder auf 17 Uhr verschieben, dann passts besser.....



Super, 17 Uhr ist eher machbar 
Evtl. klappt's nächste Woche bei mir, wenn alles gut geht habe ich Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (21. März 2011)

Guuude,

morgen wieder 16 Uhr an der Fasanerie?
Wenn ja bin ich dabei


----------



## Morti (21. März 2011)

so isses!

16 Uhr Treffpunkt Fasanerie


----------



## CYBO (21. März 2011)

Bin auch wieder dabei! Also bis morgen... Wetter soll ja wieder geil werden 

Ciao Roland


----------



## Hooz (21. März 2011)

bis moschee


----------



## p.2-max (21. März 2011)

muss das morgen mal entscheiden, denke aber schon.


----------



## Morti (22. März 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> muss das morgen mal entscheiden, denke aber schon.



2 Stündchen Ablenkung vor den Prüfungen tut Wunder


----------



## p.2-max (22. März 2011)

jaja ich weiß, darum gehts net


----------



## herbi53 (22. März 2011)

Kann leider nicht, muß schaffen


----------



## p.2-max (22. März 2011)

kann nicht mitfahren, muss einfach projekte fertig bekommen, hat leider nichts mit prüfungen zu tun, obwohl ich dafür eigendlich auch mal langsam lernen sollte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Vieleicht kann ich mich heute euch mal anschließen... wenn ich es noch schaffe nach der Arbeit.... wenn genehm ist


----------



## Morti (22. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> wenn genehm ist



natürlich, freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer


----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Man schade... hat nicht geklappt.  Zulange gearbeitet und dann wollte ich noch kurz nach Protektoren gucken... passt nichts und schpups war es nach 17Uhr...

Morgen fahre ich 100% dort dann halt mit meinen Rolerblade Schonern... meine Waden und Arme machen mir ein strick durch die Rechnung... jeder hat nur XL...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. März 2011)

@Otterauge 
Dann evtl. nächste Woche
@heutige Runde
Gleich gibt es Nudeln Tut auch echt Not.


----------



## Morti (22. März 2011)

sehr geile Runde heute, hat Spass gemacht 

@Otterauge

kein Problem, dann kommste nächste Woche mit


----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Jo fest eingeplant, gucke wenn ich hier was sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (22. März 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> sehr geile Runde heute, hat Spass gemacht
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CYBO (22. März 2011)

Jau! Prima runde... personell wie auch streckentechnisch 
Hat wieder Spaß gemacht. Ich bin nächsten Di. dann aber ab 17 Uhr auch wieder dabei!

Gude Roland


----------



## Otterauge (24. März 2011)

Gerstern am S... rumgegurkt kein Mensch da und ich konnte es mal auskosten... war echt Geil vorallem bei dem Wetter.

Habt ihr eigentlich mal ein Video von dort gemacht...?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich mal ein Video von dort gemacht...?


Da gibt es welche, ja. Weiß nur nicht, ob die öffentlich verfügbar sind. Glaube eher nicht.


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2011)

Heute ists Dumm gelaufen.. Kind und kegel waren mit um mal zu gucken...  ich eher genervt weil alles so lange dauerte.. unkonzentriert und dann  das..





Schätze ich fahre zukünftig mit Fullf... und lange Handschuhe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hoffe Di... ists wieder ok


----------



## Morti (26. März 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Heute ists Dumm gelaufen.. Kind und kegel waren mit um mal zu gucken...  ich eher genervt weil alles so lange dauerte.. unkonzentriert und dann  das..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mist, sieht ja böse aus.....gute Besserung!


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2011)

Geht schon... Mo... gleich zu Hibike mal was zulegen...


----------



## Morti (27. März 2011)

ab dem 29.03. wieder offiziell:

Dienstags-Enduro-Treff der Gravity Pilots


----------



## Kanasta (27. März 2011)

So hi erstmal,
wollt deswegen kein extra Thema aufmachen. Hab schon einiges gelesen hier.
Also ich bin begeisterter Freerider und wollte jetzt mal mein Bike mitnehmen nach Wiesbaden ( Student, 25). Kann man sich bei euch mal anschließen an ne Tour? Aber was fahrt ihr denn so? Eher Fullface Helm oder Halbschale? Ich fahr nen 2010er Torque und habe selbst den Anspruch auch gerne nicht zu schieben.

Beste Grüße
J


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. März 2011)

Hi, 

Du kannst Dich uns gerne anschließen. Bei der Endurorunde reicht die Halbschale aus. Wir fahren meist die Waldautobahn hoch und Trails runter. Leider dauert hoch deutlich länger als runter. Du kannst nat. auch den Fullface mitbringen. 

Mit Deinem Bike biste nicht der einzige in dieser Kategorie. Ich bin mit meinem speci Enduro und Morti mit nem Pitch unterwegs.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (27. März 2011)

guckt mal im Lokal-Forum, glaube es hat noch kein echter Pilot geantwortet,
glaube auch nicht das dies ernsthaftes gestänker ist...
LG jens


----------



## Morti (27. März 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> guckt mal im Lokal-Forum, glaube es hat noch kein echter Pilot geantwortet,
> glaube auch nicht das dies ernsthaftes gestänker ist...
> LG jens



Hallo Jens,

danke für den Hinweis.

Habe den Foren-Troll schon entdeckt, aber keine Lust darauf zu antworten. Ignorieren ist wohl das sinnvollste....

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hooz (5. April 2011)

Moin Andy,

ich pack's heute leider nicht. Hab die Kids und muss meinen Platten noch flicken für den nächsten Ausritt. Versuche nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein.
Wünsche Euch viel Spass, das Wetter scheint ja wieder zu stimmen


----------



## CYBO (5. April 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> Moin Andy,
> 
> ich pack's heute leider nicht. Hab die Kids und muss meinen Platten noch flicken für den nächsten Ausritt. Versuche nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein.
> Wünsche Euch viel Spass, das Wetter scheint ja wieder zu stimmen



Nächstes mal wieder


----------



## f.topp (5. April 2011)

Am fr. findet zum erstenmal in der neuen saison wieder ein "Endurotreff"-Schlangenbad statt.

Treff: Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel
Start: 17.00
Ende: ca.19.00

Lustige Trails mit netten gimmicks warten auf uns. Ein paar hm sind auch dabei, aber keine angst, alles locker u. entspannt.
Freue mich auf mitfahrer...
lg frank


----------



## Hooz (6. April 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Am fr. findet zum erstenmal in der neuen saison wieder ein "Endurotreff"-Schlangenbad statt.
> 
> Treff: Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel
> Start: 17.00
> ...



Hi Frank,
findet das immer freitags statt oder gibt's schon ein paar feste Termine?
Dieseb Fr bin ich leider schon verplant aber wenn sich was verschiebt würde ich mich spontan anschließen.

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. April 2011)

wenn ich nicht 1 stunde anfahrt hätte und bis 19 Uhr arbeiten müsste, dann wäre ich freitag wohl dabei. maaaaaaaaaaannn! menno.


----------



## p.2-max (6. April 2011)

das echt doof....

wollte aber eigendlich nur sagen das gestern sehr sehr geil war....


----------



## f.topp (6. April 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> findet das immer freitags statt oder gibt's schon ein paar feste Termine?
> Dieseb Fr bin ich leider schon verplant aber wenn sich was verschiebt würde ich mich spontan anschließen.
> 
> ...



Kann leider nicht regelmäßig. Poste dann immer hier im forum wenns klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (6. April 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht könnte ich mich auch Fr. anschließen. Muß aber sehen ob ich es zeitlich packe. Wo wäre Treffpunkt ..?


----------



## Hooz (7. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht könnte ich mich auch Fr. anschließen. Muß aber sehen ob ich es zeitlich packe. Wo wäre Treffpunkt ..?



Zitat von f.topp  
"Am fr. findet zum erstenmal in der neuen saison wieder ein "Endurotreff"-Schlangenbad statt.

Treff: Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel
Start: 17.00"

Ziemlich in der Mitte von Schlangenbad geht es ein einer scharfen Kurve (glaube mit Zebrastreifen) ab Richtung Wald (wenn du von oben kommst ist es auf der rechten Seite).


----------



## Hooz (7. April 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht 1 stunde anfahrt hätte und bis 19 Uhr arbeiten müsste, dann wäre ich freitag wohl dabei. maaaaaaaaaaannn! menno.



da ist wohl ne Stirnlampe angesagt ab 20 Uhr .... 
Vielleicht klappt's mal am WE - würde mich freuen


----------



## Otterauge (7. April 2011)

Hi,

ich versuche zu kommen.. melde mich morgen vorher nochmal


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. April 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> da ist wohl ne Stirnlampe angesagt ab 20 Uhr ....
> Vielleicht klappt's mal am WE - würde mich freuen


sonntag bin ich wohl am feldberg und samstag vielleicht mal grosse wiesbadener taunustour: erbsenacker, platte, wurzel, SK. mal schauen...


----------



## Hooz (8. April 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> sonntag bin ich wohl am feldberg und samstag vielleicht mal grosse wiesbadener taunustour: erbsenacker, platte, wurzel, SK. mal schauen...



Nicht schlecht die Tour am Sa! Alles weitere schreibe ich jetzt ins interne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (8. April 2011)

So ich habe heute kurzfristig frei gemacht... fahre gleich Hausstrecke und 
bin um 17Uhr da wenn nichts passiert


----------



## Hooz (11. April 2011)

Morgen wieder 17 Uhr? Bei mir sieht's gut aus, dass es klappt! :-D


----------



## Otterauge (11. April 2011)

Bei mir siehts auch gut aus... jetzt muß noch das Wetter mitspielen


----------



## Hooz (11. April 2011)

naja 10 Grad kälter als heute und der ein oder andere Schauer könnte auch runter kommen. Aber es wird schon okay sein zum fahren


----------



## Morti (12. April 2011)

Sorry Jungs, bin heute nicht dabei.

Hier regnet es aus Strömen und ich bin leicht erkältet.....


----------



## deimudder (12. April 2011)

Hier in Frankfurt stürmt es auch wie Hölle. Einmal im Wald bei Unwetterwarnung und umstürzenden Bäumen langt mir.


----------



## Hooz (12. April 2011)

Heute Abend soll es besser werden, laut Wetterbericht kein Regen mehr. Hab's Rad dabei und bin auf jeden Fall um 17 Uhr an der Fasanerie. Wenn es dann nicht in strömen regnet würde ich gerne fahren ...


----------



## Hooz (12. April 2011)

wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele Leute hier grün (online) sind denkt man nicht, dass gerade Arbeitszeit ist :-D


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hier in Frankfurt stürmt es auch wie Hölle. Einmal im Wald bei Unwetterwarnung und umstürzenden Bäumen langt mir.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/584911


----------



## p.2-max (12. April 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/584911





das war lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (12. April 2011)

Wie wirst du nicht fürs Surfen bezahlt

Wenn es so bleibt bin ich da...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2011)

Hi, bin heute nicht dabei. 

Hier geht es gerade gut ab. Regen und Sturm.

Muss nicht sein. Will am WE schließlich biken und nicht erkältet sein


----------



## Hooz (12. April 2011)

So ich mach mich auf die Socken, derzeit isses ja gutes Wetter. Bin kurz nach 17 Uhr da. Roland kommt auch.


----------



## Hooz (12. April 2011)

So nach den schlechten Nachrichten im internen Forum auch nochmal was positives:
Wir sind die Tour gefahren (Roland, Andy Otterauge und ich) OHNE einen Tropfen Regen abzubekommen und vom Wind hat man mit Ausnahme vom Parkplatz an der Fasanerie und ganz oben auf der Hohen Wurzel auch nix gemerkt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2011)

Da hattet Ihr ja richtig Schwein.


----------



## Morti (19. April 2011)

Heute gehts wieder rund 

Wie immer um 17 Uhr an der Fasanerie, Parkplatz Schiessanlage


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. April 2011)

Kleine Vorankündigung: Am Karfreitag wird es eine Enduro-Runde am Feldberg geben. Wer mal Lust auf ein paar andere Trails hat, ist herzlich eingeladen. Start ist in Kronberg. Genauer Ort und Uhrzeit werden noch bekannt gegeben. Vermutlich so um 12 rum.


----------



## Otterauge (19. April 2011)

Hat Spass gemacht heute...


----------



## Hooz (19. April 2011)

jupp war super, waren bissi schneller als sonst, wir werden also fitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. April 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Kleine Vorankündigung: Am Karfreitag wird es eine Enduro-Runde am Feldberg geben. Wer mal Lust auf ein paar andere Trails hat, ist herzlich eingeladen. Start ist in Kronberg. Genauer Ort und Uhrzeit werden noch bekannt gegeben. Vermutlich so um 12 rum.



Wenns HELIUS da ist bin ich am Start!! Aber diesmal wirds bei mir leider nix...


----------



## deviator (20. April 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Kleine Vorankündigung: Am Karfreitag wird es eine Enduro-Runde am Feldberg geben. Wer mal Lust auf ein paar andere Trails hat, ist herzlich eingeladen. Start ist in Kronberg. Genauer Ort und Uhrzeit werden noch bekannt gegeben. Vermutlich so um 12 rum.



Hab grad keine Gabel im Enduro, kann aber jeden Tag kommen. Wenn ich sie bis Donnerstag eingebaut kriegen sollte, fahr ich mit.


----------



## roberto.d (20. April 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wenns HELIUS da ist bin ich am Start!! Aber diesmal wirds bei mir leider nix...



Hi Sebastian, Danke dass Du Dich bei uns (bei mir) im Forum gemeldet hast und witzig, weil ich in den letzten Tagen auch immer mal wieder bei euch gestöbert habe.  Wäre echt Klasse wenn wir es endlich mal auf eine gemeinsame Bikerunde schaffen würden. Leider komme ich am Freitag nicht nach Beerfelden. Werde wohl eine Endurorunde anstreben. Die Saison ist ja jung und da bekommen wir das schon noch hin. Im übrigen auch von mir alles Gute zum Nachwuchs (hatte ich hier im Netz gelesen). Bin ja schon auf das Miniaturgetriebenicolai gespannt.

P.S. Samstag und Montag hätte ich noch Zeit fürs biken. 



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Kleine Vorankündigung: Am Karfreitag wird es eine Enduro-Runde am Feldberg geben. Wer mal Lust auf ein paar andere Trails hat, ist herzlich eingeladen. Start ist in Kronberg. Genauer Ort und Uhrzeit werden noch bekannt gegeben. Vermutlich so um 12 rum.



@trickn0l0gy: ich glaube wir kennen uns noch nicht, aber wenn Du magst dann würde ich mich Deiner Runde anschließen, vieleicht auch noch mit ein oder zwei Begleitern (sofern sich noch jemand aufrafft). Und am Feldberg kenn ich mich ja auch ein wenig aus.

Würde eventuell auch schon etwas früher los, da ich am Nachmittag zum Familienkaffee muss.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2011)

Moin!!

Cool, Gedankenübertragung ;-)

Wird sicher noch mal klappen, können es ja dann posten!
Wenn mein Enduro da wäre, wurde ich auch mitfahren, aber so teste ich mal den Lift in Beerfelden. 
Danke auch für die Glückwünsche!! Getriebe würde für die kleine ggf. den kostenrahmen sprengen, aber an so ein kleines Mini-Nicolai hatte ich schon gedacht ;-)

Viel Spaß euch bei der Endurorunde!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir treffen uns morgen hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.190...=50.190975,8.502935&spn=0.00192,0.005681&z=18





Abfahrt ist um 11 Uhr. Rechtzeitig vorher da sein ist natürlich dann sinnvoll...  Es geht dann direkt knackig hoch bis auf den grossen Feldberg. Freut euch auf weinende Waden. 

@Roberto: Du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen!

Grüsse,
Max


----------



## roberto.d (21. April 2011)

Super, dann sehen wir uns morgen. (Ihr habt aber schon auch schwere Bike, oder?)

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Super, dann sehen wir uns morgen. (Ihr habt aber schon auch schwere Bike, oder?)
> 
> Grüße Roberto.


16,5kg Enduro mit Rohloff Nabe und 38er KB vorn. Ich jammer ziemlich in mich rein, während ich da hoch ächze...  Runter ist aber gut.


----------



## deviator (21. April 2011)

bei mir scheiterts leider an der vorderbremse, adaptergedöns, ich hassse dich! 

viel Spaß!


----------



## Otterauge (22. April 2011)

Ich gucke mal ob ich es schaffe


----------



## Otterauge (22. April 2011)

Sorry nicht mehr gepackt... mußte Tanken.... war erst um 11Uhr in FF und da habe ich umgedreht weil ich mir sicher war das ihr schon fort seit.

fahre gleich zur Hausstrecke


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. April 2011)

Schade, Du hast echt etwas verpasst heute. Riesenspass gehabt mit Roberto und Dennis. Vielen Dank Jungs, das war echt eine sehr sympathische Runde!


----------



## steep_deep (22. April 2011)

..komm auch gerade vom feldberg, schön DH mit Shuttle - zumindest genau eine Abfahrt, dann ist die verfi**te Bremse geplatzt, die ganze Siffe vorn auf die Bremsscheibe. Das 2te Mal nach nem Service beim Händler..^^???:kotz::kotz:


----------



## roberto.d (22. April 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Schade, Du hast echt etwas verpasst heute. Riesenspass gehabt mit Roberto und Dennis. Vielen Dank Jungs, das war echt eine sehr sympathische Runde!



Hi Max, da stimme ich Dir zu und ich gebe das Kompliment auch gern zurück. Super spaßige Runde, super sympatisch Truppe. Das schreit nach Wiederholungen.  

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Morti (25. April 2011)

Holla!

morgen ist wieder Enduro-Tag 

Um keine Langeweile aufkommen zu lassen, gibt's diesmal besondere Trail-Leckerbissen, d.h. die Fahrzeit wird etwas länger als üblich und wir werden ca. 19:30 wieder an der Fasanerie sein.

Die Route wurde heute bereits durch Marcel und mich getestet und für tauglich befunden 

Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Parkplatz des Schützenhauses an der Fasanerie, 17 Uhr.

Ick freu mir 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## CYBO (25. April 2011)

Kann leider nicht... hab noch probleme mit Fuß und Schulter vom Fr. 
Hoffe nächste Woche wieder.
Ciao Roland


----------



## Otterauge (25. April 2011)

Ich habe mein Hinterbau zerlegt und festgestellt das an meiner Hope pro Evo II Nabe das Lager vorm Freilauf .... 6903 2RS richtig rau läuft...

Wenn ich Morgen keins auf der Arbeit finde oder bei Wälzlagerevertrieb in Kastell komme ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2011)

Werde das sein.


----------



## raschaa (26. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Hinterbau zerlegt und festgestellt das an meiner Hope pro Evo II Nabe das Lager vorm Freilauf .... 6903 2RS richtig rau läuft...
> 
> Wenn ich Morgen keins auf der Arbeit finde oder bei Wälzlagerevertrieb in Kastell komme ich auch nicht



WVW im Petersweg hat das Lager garantiert...


----------



## Otterauge (26. April 2011)

Ja der hat es mir auch geschenkt

Die letzten Laufrollenstationen die ich da Bestellt habe kamen auch 100000... 


ps... ist schon nee weile Fritz-Ullmann Str. 4

Jetzt muß ich es nur noch Zeitig nach Hause schaffen... Aufpresswerkzeug habe ich mir schnell gedreht damit´s gut fluppt


----------



## Morti (26. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ja der hat es mir auch geschenkt
> 
> Die letzten Laufrollenstationen die ich da Bestellt habe kamen auch 100000...
> 
> ...



Super 

das lohnt sich heute, Du wirst sehen


----------



## Schneckenreiter (26. April 2011)

Mein Rad und ich fahr'n auch mit.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. April 2011)

Wir wohl auch.


----------



## Dave 007 (26. April 2011)

ich fahre auch mit


----------



## Otterauge (26. April 2011)

fahre um 16:40 los... nicht ohne mich fahren,,,


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2011)

also hier in FFM hat es grad angefangen zu schütten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (26. April 2011)

war super heute, danke an die Mitfahrer 

@Roland
gute Besserung!


----------



## CYBO (26. April 2011)

Danke!
 ich vermute mal nächste Woche noch nicht.. aber dann wieder fit!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2011)

Roland hau rein. Die Parks warten. Gute Besserung weiter.


Heute war schön schnell


----------



## Schneckenreiter (26. April 2011)

Ja das stimmt. Und wären wir noch etwas schneller gefahren, wären wir 
vermutlich in der Zeit zurück gereist. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Otterauge (27. April 2011)

War klasse sogar ohne H.-Bremse und mit schleichenden Plattfuß... gleich geht es ans Entlüften und Schlauchwechsel....


----------



## Morti (27. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> War klasse sogar ohne H.-Bremse und mit schleichenden Plattfuß... gleich geht es ans Entlüften und Schlauchwechsel....



hast Du etwa frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. April 2011)

Nee hab das Rad zur Arbeit mitgenommen

Schlauch geflickt... Bremse Entlüftet... Entlüftungskit für die Reverb passt auch auf die Avid CR... vermutlich auch auf die anderen Avids


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. April 2011)

^zu geil ;-)



@Morti: War er das?


----------



## Lurs (27. April 2011)

Hey Männers,
die Tour gestern hat echt Spaß gemacht. Wirklich ne nette Truppe! Ich hoffe, ich krieg's in der Zukunft öfter mal hin mitzufahren.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Otterauge (2. Mai 2011)

Na wer ist Morgen alles am Start


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Mai 2011)

Isch bin da


----------



## p.2-max (2. Mai 2011)

weiß ich noch net, muss mal gucken wie ich mit dem schulischen kram zurande komme..


----------



## herbi53 (3. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Morti (3. Mai 2011)

sehr schön, ick freu mir 

wie immer, 17 Uhr am Parkplatz Fasanerie/Schiessanlage


----------



## p.2-max (3. Mai 2011)

werd am start sein!


----------



## Morti (3. Mai 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> werd am start sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Mai 2011)

dabei


----------



## Otterauge (3. Mai 2011)

So jetzt gleich Heim... zwei Schnitzel eingefahren und vorverdauen.. damit sie bei der fahrt nicht zu lange mit mir sprechen..


----------



## CYBO (3. Mai 2011)

Dann muss die verdauung aber schnell arbeiten ... um die DInger bis fünf einigermaßen klein zu haben 
Guten Appo


----------



## p.2-max (3. Mai 2011)

sehr geil wars , bis auser meinem platten.... scheiß gebremse..... 

berghoch habe ich diese zwei radfahrer noch verblasen und habs mir nochmal so richtig erteilt, jetzt bin ich platt und freu mich auf NUDELN !!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Mai 2011)

*Hier Leute, Samstag, sofern das Wetter passt, ist wieder Feldberg-Enduro angesagt!*

Interessenten posten hier.


----------



## Otterauge (3. Mai 2011)

Klasse war es... aber wir sind zu schnell da muß beim nächsten mal noch die Platte mit herhalten


----------



## Morti (3. Mai 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> *Hier Leute, Samstag, sofern das Wetter passt, ist wieder Feldberg-Enduro angesagt!*
> 
> Interessenten posten hier.



Samstag bin ich zuhause am arbeiten, nächstes mal komm ich mit


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Mai 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> *Hier Leute, Samstag, sofern das Wetter passt, ist wieder Feldberg-Enduro angesagt!*
> 
> Interessenten posten hier.


Uhrzeit: 10:30h ist Abfahrt. Falls keine anderen Wünsche auftauchen, wieder am selben Ort. (Vikoriastrasse, Kronberg, Parkplatz am Waldrand)



@Andi: Dann das nächste Mal!


----------



## Otterauge (4. Mai 2011)

Morgen jemand am Biken.... denke ich werde morgen mal die Kurbel treten... wo auch immer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (4. Mai 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Morgen jemand am Biken.... denke ich werde morgen mal die Kurbel treten... wo auch immer..



ich hätte schon Bock ... war ne Weile nicht weil zu viel zu tun war ... weiß aber noch nicht wann ich Feierabend machen kann.
Wann dachtest du?


----------



## Otterauge (4. Mai 2011)

Ich mache um 3 schluß... bin also offen für alles


----------



## Lurs (5. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, ich hätte heute nachmittag auch Zeit. Wann und wo wollt ihr euch treffen?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Hooz (5. Mai 2011)

also bei mir wird's spät, frühestens 18:30, dann rufe ich Andreas an wo er ist und versuche nachzukommen.

Grüße


----------



## Otterauge (5. Mai 2011)

Lars kann sein das ich nee ganze Weile da bin... Marc kommt erst später und ich bin dann wohl ab 16:30 da 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Otterauge (9. Mai 2011)

Na wer ist morgen am Start... meine Bremsleitung ist erneuert und ich kann starten... Andi geht es auf eine längere tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei.
Der Plan der letzten Woche war wurzel, SK (oben) und Platte.

@Morti
Denk mal an die dicken Griffe. Danke.


----------



## Arachne (9. Mai 2011)

Na hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit!


----------



## Otterauge (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube das Wetter ist das kleinste Problem


----------



## Morti (9. Mai 2011)

jawoll, morgen geht es über HW, SK und Platte zurück zur Fasanerie 

Mike, Griffe pack ich gleich ein.....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> Mike, Griffe pack ich gleich ein.....


----------



## p.2-max (9. Mai 2011)

dauert also länger als normal, schade. bin raus.


----------



## Hooz (9. Mai 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> dauert also länger als normal, schade. bin raus.



Neee Max, du fährst vorneweg und ziehst uns ein bisschen, dann sind wir genauso schnell wie sonst 

Bin morgen auch dabei, naja 95%, das Arbeiten muss noch mitspielen, der Rest ist organisiert


----------



## deviator (9. Mai 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Dave 007 (10. Mai 2011)

werde auch am Start sein


----------



## Morti (10. Mai 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> dauert also länger als normal, schade. bin raus.



du kannst dich doch ausklinken wenn wir am SK sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (10. Mai 2011)

ja muss ich gucken ob ich vorher noch en paar dinge erledigt bekomme, hägt auch damit zusammen, wann mein vater heim kommt, denn den brauche ich dafür....


----------



## herbi53 (10. Mai 2011)

Bin leider heute nicht dabei, meine Mudder hat Geburtstag, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Mai 2011)

Bin endlich mal wieder im Lande und auch am start...


----------



## p.2-max (10. Mai 2011)

ich auch, werde aber möglicherweiße irgendwo mittendrin aussteigen, bis gleich!


----------



## Lurs (10. Mai 2011)

Mist, ich werde heute doch keine Zeit haben. (Hatte gestern Mike getroffen und ihm gesagt, dass ich komme)

Ich wünsche aber allen viel Spaß und spätestens bis nächste Woche!

Grüße Lars


----------



## Morti (10. Mai 2011)

Super Sache war das heute, auch wenn es sehr anstrengend war....

Danke an alle Teilnehmer, freut mich dass der Biketreff mitlerweile so gut ankommt 

den dicksten Respect bekommt Niklas:

die ganze Tour stehend mit dem Dirtbike


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> die ganze Tour stehend mit dem Dirtbike


hahaha WTF?! echt jetzt?


----------



## Otterauge (10. Mai 2011)

Ja war richtig Hammer.. Fahrzeit und Strecke haben gepasst

Mit Niklas Rad wäre ich gestorben oder hätte am ersten Anstieg die flucht nach unten gesucht


----------



## deviator (10. Mai 2011)

gut war's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2011)

Bin auch leicht platt. Muss jetzt ins Bett. Sollten wir mal wieder so fahren!


----------



## CYBO (10. Mai 2011)

Wow die Beine merke ich jetzt schon. 
Niclas war Cool!


----------



## Otterauge (11. Mai 2011)

Bin beim Mail schreiben gestern auf der Coutch danach eingepennt....


----------



## Hooz (11. Mai 2011)

Ja war echt cool gestern mit der riesen Truppe und ner guten Strecke, auch wenn am Ende jeder kleinste Hügel in den Beinen geschmerzt hat!
Jetzt warte ich auf den Muskelkater ... 

@Niklas: wie heisst das Doping was du nimmst?


----------



## Dave 007 (11. Mai 2011)

war eine sehr gelungene Tour!


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Mai 2011)

guat wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (11. Mai 2011)

sehr geil!!!  war schon ne fette gruppe.


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Mai 2011)

morti grinst wie joker bei batman!!!


----------



## Icebreaker81 (12. Mai 2011)

Hey Leutz, sagt mal der Junge Mann da ganz links außen ist der hier auch im Forum und heißt zufällig Florian??? *grübel*


----------



## roberto.d (13. Mai 2011)

@sepprheingauner, trickn0l0gy und natürlich auch alle anderen Gravity Pilots,

McFlury und ich werden am Sonntag eine Endurorunde fahren. Start ist um 11 Uhr in Kronberg. 

Genauer Startpunkt (grüner Pfeil):

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...94416,8.521335&spn=0.006813,0.019205&t=h&z=16

Sollte also jemand Interesse haben, dann kurz bei mir melden.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## CYBO (13. Mai 2011)

@Icebreaker: sorry keine Ahnung
@roberto: Danke für die Info. Hab nur leider keine Zeit aber ein andermal gerne.

Ciao Roland


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Mai 2011)

Super, dass du fragst! Cool! 
Hab diesen Sonntag aber Family Programm, weil wir Samstag in Stromberg sind.

Aber immerhin ist das Helius jetzt da: es kann also wieder rund gehen!!! ;-)


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Mai 2011)

Icebreaker81 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz, sagt mal der Junge Mann da ganz links außen ist der hier auch im Forum und heißt zufällig Florian??? *grübel*



Nein und ja ;-)

Brauchst ne Telefonnummer?


----------



## Hooz (16. Mai 2011)

Hey Andy,

welche Tour steht denn morgen an (groß oder klein)? Ich müsste daheim mal ne Zeit angeben wann ich zurück bin - Frauchen will auch noch weg ... 
Hab aber Bock auf die Runde vom letzten Mal, dann muss sie halt warten ...


----------



## Morti (16. Mai 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> welche Tour steht denn morgen an (groß oder klein)? Ich müsste daheim mal ne Zeit angeben wann ich zurück bin - Frauchen will auch noch weg ...
> Hab aber Bock auf die Runde vom letzten Mal, dann muss sie halt warten ...



ich dachte wieder an die große Runde, hoffe das Wetter hält.....


----------



## deviator (16. Mai 2011)

bin wieder gabellos, hab die Gabel gestern wieder eingeschickt  ma gucken, was die dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (16. Mai 2011)

bin auch wieder am start, aber so wie letztes mal, biege dann zwischen sk und platte ab.


----------



## Dave 007 (16. Mai 2011)

wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## Otterauge (16. Mai 2011)

Ich kann noch nicht 100% zusagen.. muß sehen was es Morgen auf der Arbeit gibt. Habe für 17Uhr nee Folgeschicht bestellt und kann noch nicht sagen ob ich sie einweise oder jemand anderes...


----------



## herbi53 (17. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Morti (17. Mai 2011)




----------



## Otterauge (17. Mai 2011)

Muß heute passen, gehe um 17Uhr wieder zur Arbeit


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2011)

@ Morti: Da ich jetzt enduromäßig wieder einsatzbereit bin, könnten wir eigentlich mal nach einem Termin für die Lahn/Jammertal-Tour gucken oder!? 

Vorschläge?


----------



## Hooz (18. Mai 2011)

Ja macht das mal, wir sind ja ganz gut eingefahren


----------



## Morti (18. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> @ Morti: Da ich jetzt enduromäßig wieder einsatzbereit bin, könnten wir eigentlich mal nach einem Termin für die Lahn/Jammertal-Tour gucken oder!?
> 
> Vorschläge?



sehr gerne,
wir sollten das jedenfalls an einem Samstag tun, Sonntag sind zu viele Wanderer dort unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (18. Mai 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> sehr gerne,
> wir sollten das jedenfalls an einem Samstag tun, Sonntag sind zu viele Wanderer dort unterwegs....



Am besten machst du aus deiner Gabel vorher wieder eine Federgabel 
War wieder gut gestern


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2011)

Von mir aus auch gerne mal Samstags!


----------



## CYBO (18. Mai 2011)

von mir aus lieber Sonntags... bei Sa. muss ich dann schauen wie es Zeitlich passt.
VG Roland


----------



## Otterauge (18. Mai 2011)

Mal gucken bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei.... 

Gestern von 06-12 und von 17- 01:30Uhr gearbeitet... man bin ich gerädert. Na um 13 Uhr gehe ich zur Arbeit denn bekomme ich den heutigen Tag noch Voll.. wenn ich 1h da bin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2011)

-


----------



## Lurs (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich an dem Wochenende da bin, an dem ihr die Tour starten wollt, würde ich auch mitfahren.

Gestern war auf jeden Fall wieder richtig cool und spaßig! (bis auf den Baum der sich plötzlich über den Weg gelegt hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2011)

Vorschalg 28.05.

Danach ist Winterberg und Funsporttage.
Das WE danach ist schon Elsass!!

@ Roland: Kannste das nicht mal ausfallen lassen?


----------



## Morti (18. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Vorschalg 28.05.
> 
> Danach ist Winterberg und Funsporttage.
> Das WE danach ist schon Elsass!!
> ...



am 28.  bin ich auf einer Taufe, sorry


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2011)

Dann halt irgendwann nach Elsass oder?!


----------



## CYBO (18. Mai 2011)

Nach Elsass finde ich toll


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag geht es wieder am Feldberg auf Tour. Wir starten so ca. 11:30h am Parkplatz Bürgelstollen und bringen dann unsere Beine auf Betriebstemperatur. Dauer ca. 4h.


----------



## McFlury (20. Mai 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht es wieder am Feldberg auf Tour. Wir starten so ca. 11:30h am Parkplatz Bürgelstollen und bringen dann unsere Beine auf Betriebstemperatur. Dauer ca. 4h.



Aller vorraussicht nach, bin ich  dabei!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Mai 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht es wieder am Feldberg auf Tour. Wir starten so ca. 11:30h am Parkplatz Bürgelstollen und bringen dann unsere Beine auf Betriebstemperatur. Dauer ca. 4h.


ZEITKORREKTUR: Es gibt ein paar Nachzügler die erst um 12 in Kronberg ankommen. Daher Abfahrt nicht vor 12. Sorry.


----------



## p.2-max (23. Mai 2011)

also ich bin morgen raus, werde in willingen mich trettechnisch weiterbilden....


----------



## CYBO (23. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2011)

ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (24. Mai 2011)

sehr schön, wird wieder klasse bei dem Wetter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2011)

Hab bis nächste Woche kein Enduro. Kann also leider nicht. Viel Spaß


----------



## Hooz (24. Mai 2011)

also ich werde voraussichtlich nur die kleine Runde mitfahren können, d.h ich drehe dann irgendwann ab Richtung Fasanerie


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2011)

*Am Pfingstwochenende gibt es die große Gravity Pilots Endurotour im Elsass. Los geht's am 10.06. (Freitag), letzte Tour ist am 13.06. (Montag). 

Es wird gezeltet, also bitte entsprechendes Zeugs mitnehmen!! Bitte hier anmelden bzw. im internen Forum. 

Die Touretappen starten um 10:00 Uhr nach ausgiebigem Frühstück. Es stehen ca. 25 - 45 km pro Tag auf dem Programm. Je nach Laune länger oder kürzer. Der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo (also ich geb den Ton an)

Geile Trails, von flowig bis verblockt und technisch - immer im Wechsel - mit fetten Felsen, sandigem Boden und schönen Wurzelteppichen lassen sowas hier entstehen: 

Bike: Reifen um die 880g empfehlenswert. Federweg ca. 160 mm. 

Abends wird am Campingplatz gekocht und über die Heldentaten gesprochen. 

Bitte anmelden!! Wird geil!!!*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2011)

Zwischenstand?!!? Halbaktuell: 

   1. Sepp
   2. Heiko
   3. Frank
   4. Roland
   5. Andi
   6. Lars
   7. Clemens
   8. Tim

Noch nicht sicher ist es laut Threadverlauf wohl bei:

    * Christian


----------



## CYBO (24. Mai 2011)

N1! Bin an dabei!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Mai 2011)

Reminder: Morgen früh um 10 Uhr: Treffpunkt Parkplatz Bürgelstollen, grosse Runde Feldberg.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Mai 2011)

Elsass update:


Sepp (Sonntag nicht da)
Heiko (1 Tag)
Burkhard (Samstag)
Frank
Roland
Andi
Lars
Otterauge (ab Freitag Nachmittag)
Clemens (reist am Montag Morgen ab)
Tim (reist bereits Sonntag Abend ab)
Marc (für einen Tag + Übernachtung?)
Mike (für einen Tag + Übernachtung?)


----------



## Hooz (30. Mai 2011)

Servus Andy,
sieht aus als würde ich es morgen nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro raus schaffen. Hab noch ne TelKo reinbekommen.

Mal sehen ob wir uns noch irgendwo treffen, aber es soll ja auch ggf. regnen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei... habe mir nenn Muskel oder so gerissen... ich spüre was und mein Bizeps ist rechts jetzt echt riesig angeschwollen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2011)

Oh Andi, Gute Besserung.


----------



## f.topp (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle,
am fr. 03.06. ab 17.00 Uhr gibs _Enduro Schlangenbad_ 
Ein paar entspannte hömes ca. 450 gehts bergauf und ebensoviele auch wieder hinab. Auf trails mit so klangvollen namen wie ZickZack, Käfertrail, Bachtrail, Slalomtrail uvm.
Treffpunkt S-bad, Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel.
Freue mich auf alle Piloten, Beinharten und Gäste.
lg frank


----------



## Morti (31. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung!

Was ist heute mit dem Wetter los?


----------



## herbi53 (31. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!

Also ich bin dabei!!!!

Das Wetter ist doch egal, wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker! Let´s rock!


----------



## CYBO (31. Mai 2011)

Komme auch! Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2011)

Heute bin ich dabei, Freitag in der Pfalz, Pfingsten in den Nord-Vogesen. 

Andreas, blöde Sache, wünsche Dir `ne schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Hooz (31. Mai 2011)

Andreas, von mir auch gute Besserung.
Wegen der Tour heute: hab alles mit und fahre auch definitiv. Da ich etwas später sein werde, schaue ich wo ich euch noch treffen kann. Ihr braucht ja ne gute Stunde bis ihr oben an der Kneipe vom 2. Berg seid, vllt treffen wir uns dort.

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## p.2-max (31. Mai 2011)

bin heute auch dabei! 
andreas gute besserung!!!


----------



## p.2-max (31. Mai 2011)

alter, es regnet gerade protalst und windig ists noch dazu....


----------



## Hooz (31. Mai 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> alter, es regnet gerade protalst und windig ists noch dazu....



abwarten, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend tadeln


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

Denke nicht das ich es heute schaffe.


----------



## herbi53 (31. Mai 2011)

@ Steppenwolf
    willst wohl nicht naß werden


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Mai 2011)

*Donnerstag geht es wieder auf den Feldberg. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, aber definitiv Start am Vormittag.: Treffpunkt Parkplatz Bürgelstollen, grosse Runde.*


----------



## Lurs (31. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,
werde das sch*** Wetter heute wohl nutzen um in der neuen Wohnung zu streichen.

Denen die fahren wünsch ich aber viel Spaß!

An eurer Pfingst-Enduro-Tour kann ich voraussichtlich leider nicht teilnehmen.

Bis nächste Woche, falls man sich nicht mehr im Wald trifft!


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2011)

So, ich starte. Ich drehe aber ab, falls ich es nicht trocken bis zum Treffpunkt schaffe. Auf mich also bitte nicht warten.

..in Biebrich regnet es...habe schon abgedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2011)

herbi53 schrieb:


> @ Steppenwolf
> willst wohl nicht naß werden


 
Naja, irgendwie bin ich ich vorhin schon Nass geworden. 
Mal davon abgesehen bin ich platt. Bin das Arbeiten wohl nicht mehr gewohnt.


----------



## CYBO (1. Juni 2011)

War doch ok...


----------



## p.2-max (1. Juni 2011)

fands sehr witzig gestern...


----------



## Morti (1. Juni 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> fands sehr witzig gestern...



jau


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juni 2011)

Kaum ist man mal nicht dabei schon habt ihr was zu lachen...


----------



## CYBO (1. Juni 2011)

...ja geil! Andi in Racehaltung... und dann mit Pedale gebremst 
Geiles Bild!


----------



## Hooz (1. Juni 2011)

ich habs leider auch verpasst, zuviel Rückstand auf die Spitzenplätze .... 
Aber Hauptsache es ist nix passiert


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> am fr. 03.06. ab 17.00 Uhr gibs _Enduro Schlangenbad_
> Ein paar entspannte hömes ca. 450 gehts bergauf und ebensoviele auch wieder hinab. Auf trails mit so klangvollen namen wie ZickZack, Käfertrail, Bachtrail, Slalomtrail uvm.
> Treffpunkt S-bad, Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel.
> ...



Vielleicht klappt's ja! Melde mich noch mal


----------



## Morti (2. Juni 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt's ja! Melde mich noch mal



bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2011)

Hab's gerade mit der Regierung abgeklärt... Passt!
Muss nur im Baumarkt noch ein paar schrauben besorgen, die vom Bremshebel ist einfach mal so rausgefallen... Sauerei.


----------



## Dave 007 (2. Juni 2011)

fahre am Freitag auch mit


----------



## Hooz (2. Juni 2011)

Hey Frank,

wie lange geht die Tour? Meine Regierung hat um 8 nen Termin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juni 2011)

VERFLIXT!!!! Man kann ja Regierungen fragen solange man will, nützt alles nix, wenn die Mutter Geburtstag feiert. Hatte ich vergessen.
Rad ist schon im Auto... bin trotzdem raus. MIIIIIISSTT!!!


----------



## Hooz (3. Juni 2011)

haha geil die Mutter kann man schonmal vergessen 

Edit: Sag ihr schöne Grüße und alles Gute von mir


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juni 2011)

Bäh ich will auch..... cih komme aber nur spontan... weiß nicht wann mein Weib wieder da ist und ob ich woanders zwischen drin bin zum buddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (3. Juni 2011)

Hey Andy, lass die Gartenarbeit doch mal ruhen bis der Arm wieder gesund ist.
Dass du Endurotour fahren willst kann ich ja verstehen aber buddeln kann doch warten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juni 2011)

Biste eigentlich trotzdem im Elsass am Start?

Thomas Kleinjohann von der DIMB fährt auch mit!


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juni 2011)

Sepp bis jetzt steht es... wenn ich eine OP bekomme nächste Woche wird es wohl ausfallen müssen für mich. Ich tendiere zur OP und muß dann mit 4Wochen rechnen wo nichts geht...


----------



## f.topp (3. Juni 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> wie lange geht die Tour? Meine Regierung hat um 8 nen Termin



denke mal wir sind um 19.00 wieder zurück. Mit dem date passt also.
bis nachher


----------



## CYBO (3. Juni 2011)

@Frank: ich kann heute leider nicht. Beim nächsten mal bin ich am Start!
VG Roland


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade nenn Anruf von meiner Frau bekommen.. ist nicht vor 17 Uhr von der Arbeit zurück... also muß ich eh passen


...Edit: passte doch noch und Klasse war es!


----------



## Morti (3. Juni 2011)

sehr geile Tour heute, danke Frank


----------



## Dave 007 (3. Juni 2011)

sehr schöne Tour 
gerne wieder


----------



## f.topp (4. Juni 2011)

danke für die blumen... mir hats auch viel spaß gemacht...


----------



## Morti (7. Juni 2011)

wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (7. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei.. Fokus auf S. nach W...


----------



## Morti (7. Juni 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Bin dabei.. Fokus auf SK nach Wurzel


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2011)

auch dabei.


----------



## CYBO (7. Juni 2011)

Sorry! Bin aber direkt und nur am SK unterwegs heute. Also sehen wir uns noch^^


----------



## Dave 007 (7. Juni 2011)

bei mir geht es heute leider nicht


----------



## Lurs (7. Juni 2011)

Ich werd auch kommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2011)

Ich schaffe es wohl auch


----------



## Hooz (7. Juni 2011)

es ist doch viel zu warm zum bergauf fahren ... 
wir sehen uns!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juni 2011)

*Wichtig!!!* Hinweis zum Enduro Elsass jetzt am Wochenende:


Der klassische Campingplatz ist voll, daher weichen wir dort hin aus:

Campingplatz Heidenkopf
Am Ende der Rue S de Dietrich
67110 Niederbronn les Bains (Frankreich)

Nähere Infos:
http://www.camping-infrankreich.com...es-bains-bas-rhin-alsace-frankreich-4254.html

Diesmal also keine Bache und keine Flodders (wird sich schon was anderes zum lachen finden).

Ruft dort an und reserviert (oder halt auf eigenes Risiko vor Ort).

Die erste Tour beginnt am Freitag um 10 Uhr und zwar in Niedersteinbach (Frankreich). Treffpunkt Rue Principale Ecke Rue l'Ecole. Das ist so in etwa die einzige Kreuzung, die es in dem Nest gibt ;-) sollte klappen.

Ich fahre um 7:45 in Wiesbaden ab Kahle Mühle los. Wer Konvoi fahren will: Melden.

@Tim: Danke für die Info zum Campingplatz und die tolle Unterstützung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (14. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

bei mir sieht's heute nicht so gut aus. Habe viel zu tun und das Bike nicht mit. Sollte es nicht zu spät werden würde ich versuchen euch irgendwann zu treffen - glaube aber nicht wirklich dran


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2011)

Ich versuche zu kommen. Hab leider 14 Uhr noch einen Termin. Sollte es später werden melde ich mich. Ansonsten braucht Ihr nicht warten.


----------



## Otterauge (14. Juni 2011)

Ich falle heute aus wegen meiner Schulter... heute mal ohne Schmerzen jetzt lass ich sie zumindest heute noch ruhen


----------



## CYBO (14. Juni 2011)

bin noch platt vom elsass.. komme heute nicht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Juni 2011)

(wir haben ihn fertig gemacht)
außerdem hat er Ständer gesagt


----------



## Morti (14. Juni 2011)

Sorry Jungs, bin heute auch nicht dabei....immer noch kränklich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (14. Juni 2011)

Servus Piloten!

Wir sind wieder aus dem Elsass von unserer Enduro Tour zurÃ¼ck und es war echt der Knaller: 

Hammergeile- *Trails *(alles dabei â schnell, technisch, âengâ, spitzkehren, wurzeln, SprÃ¼nge, Sandsteinplatten mit megagripp usw.), *Touren *(danke an die Guides Sepp und Franki), *Leute *(die Piloten die mit waren, aber auch die ElsÃ¤sser sind sehr nett und freundlich), *Natur *(Traumhaft), *Kultur *(Burgen und Geschichten), *Zeltplatz *(eine neuer gut gepflegt), *Zeltlager *(mit GP Pavillon, Schwenker, Werkstatt), *Essen *(Rindersteaks hmmm), *GÃ¼nstig *(total Ã¼berrascht wie wenig wir da fÃ¼r alles bezahlt haben) usw. *NOTE 1
*
Hat sich echt gelohntâ¦ vor allem aber auch fÃ¼r die *Fitness *und die *Fahrtechnik*. Trotzdem war es nicht hecktisch o. stressig... alles sehr locker und mit Urlaubsstimmung.

Ich bin dafÃ¼r das wir* jedes Jahr an Pfingsten ins Elsass *fahren und das als Festen Termin einplanen. Das ist auch gleichzeitig meine Anmeldung fÃ¼r 2012. Wir sollten auch im Vorfeld das Geld fÃ¼r den Zeltplatz einsammeln 


Kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag: nÃ¤chstesmal nehmen wir noch einen KÃ¼hlschrank mit!



 Besonderes DankeschÃ¶n meinerseits an Clemens fÃ¼r die geile KÃ¼chenausstattung und riesen Zelt; Sepp fÃ¼r Mitfahrgelegenheit, Kulturelles Gedankengut und ParkTool Grillbesteck; Frank fÃ¼r Schlauch und technik Tipps; und Timmi fÃ¼r Videos und einfach so  ...

Alles in allem "*Super Sache*" und ich freue mich auf den nÃ¤chsten Ausflug mit den Gravity Pilots!


 Bilder folgen.



 [FONT="]VG Roland
[/FONT]


----------



## herbi53 (14. Juni 2011)

Da heute scheinbar jeder schaffen muß ( ich auch ) und daher keiner um 17.00 Uhr Zeit hat, treffen sich Mike und ich ausnahmsweise mal erst um 19.00 Uhr für kleine Endurorunde. Also wer Lust hat, neue Uhrzeit selber Ort!


----------



## p.2-max (14. Juni 2011)

bin die nächsten wochen raus, muss jeden tag bis 18 uhr in der rettungsschule sitzen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Juni 2011)

Danke Roland! Das trifft's genau  

Will da wieder hin!

Im Vergleich zum letzten mal waren über 50% neue trails dabei. Hoffe das können wir beim nächsten mal auch vorweisen.


----------



## f.topp (14. Juni 2011)

Ich fand unseren trip auch richtig super. Rocken,grillen,chillen in entspanter admosphäre. 
Hat mir viel spaß gemacht mit euch. Bin gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Raschauer (14. Juni 2011)

Ich will zurück Ich streube mich gegen den normalen Alltag und will wieder zum chillen in den Elsas wenn sich Pfingsten nicht mit nem Rennen überschneidet mach ich gerne wieder die Kaffeeschlampe


----------



## f.topp (14. Juni 2011)

Ach ja eh ich vergesse...folgendes email wurde grade von mir verschickt:
Hallo Leute,
für alle die Zeit u.Lust haben gibs am Sa. 18.06. die Enduro-Mittelrheintour.
Gestartet wird in St.Goarshausen um 10.00 Uhr. Nette Trails im Rheintal und seinen wilden Nebentälern erwarten uns.(Bilder)
Ich denke mal es werden so ca. 700 hömes zusammenkommen. Dauer ca. 3-4h
Treffpunkt ist der Hbf St. Goarshausen. 
Freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer, Beinharte, Gäste, usw. latürlich herzlich willkommen.
Alle Wege sind auch gut mit Hardtail o. cx Bike fahrbar.
solong frank


----------



## Morti (19. Juni 2011)

Achtung:

Am 21.06. findet aus vereinsinternen Gründen kein Biketreff statt.

Mitglieder schauen dazu bitte ins interne Forum.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre heute Abend eine endurotour!
Start 18:30 ab Johannisberg.
Ca. 1-1/2 bis 2 Std. 
Lockeres Tempo.
Nette trails, super Wetter!

Wer Bock hat gern! Einfach melden.


----------



## Hooz (27. Juni 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute Abend eine endurotour!
> Start 18:30 ab Johannisberg.
> Ca. 1-1/2 bis 2 Std.
> Lockeres Tempo.
> ...



Gemeldet: Quote 95%!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Juni 2011)

Sauber, burkhard kommt auch!


----------



## Otterauge (27. Juni 2011)

Wer kommt morgen alles zur 17uhr tour..?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juni 2011)

Mein Auto ist in der Werkstatt. Werde es ggf. nicht schaffen. Werde dann aber wohl noch etwas bergab fahren. 
Bei 35Grad muss ich nicht zwingend bergauf fahren.

Sehen uns dann sicher.


----------



## Hooz (27. Juni 2011)

HAMMER Tour heute  wegen der Vielfältigkeit könnte man sie Europatour nennen  gerne wieder! 

Morgen wird bei mir leider nix, muss was schaffen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Juni 2011)

Mir hat's auch Mega Laune gemacht. Super, dass ihr so spontan wart.
Hitze ging auch, zumindest im Wald.
Aber diese Mücken! Und diese Wespe!
Fliegt mir das Vieh granatenmäßig gegen die Lippe und sticht auch noch. ;-)
Aber die trails sind es wert gewesen!


----------



## Morti (28. Juni 2011)

so, heute gehts wieder rund 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 17 Uhr!


----------



## Otterauge (28. Juni 2011)

Ich pack mir Eiswürfel in den Trinksack... das wird heute richtig kuschellig


----------



## f.topp (28. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
die Kreuznach Trails rufen... am So. 03.07. Mache ich eine gepflegte Trailrunde in Bad Kreuznach. Hier finden sich ein paar echte Highlights mit Gans, Rotenfels und anderen super Trails.
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salienen um 11.00
Wer kommt noch alles mit?
Frank


----------



## CYBO (28. Juni 2011)

So. ... Sieht gut aus. Denke schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (28. Juni 2011)

Ich auch..


----------



## Dave 007 (28. Juni 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2011)

Würde ja gerne, bin aber nicht da. Schade


----------



## Mexicansativa (29. Juni 2011)

sorry mein Bike ist noch Putt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sollte es klappen!


----------



## deviator (30. Juni 2011)

Meine eingeschickte Gabel ist wieder da und fit, bei mir sollte es auch klappen. Ich kann auch noch jemanden aus Wiesbaden mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (30. Juni 2011)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## Otterauge (30. Juni 2011)

Habe auch grünes Licht bekommen und bin dev. dabei... ggf. könnte ich ja bei jemand mitfahren... kann man ja gucken wer sich noch alles meldet


----------



## CYBO (30. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand wo das ist? Häng mich dann ab WI dran


----------



## Morti (30. Juni 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Habe auch grünes Licht bekommen und bin dev. dabei... ggf. könnte ich ja bei jemand mitfahren... kann man ja gucken wer sich noch alles meldet



können gerne zusammen fahren, hab ja den träger montiert. klären wir heut nachmittag


----------



## roberto.d (30. Juni 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> die Kreuznach Trails rufen... am So. 03.07. Mache ich eine gepflegte Trailrunde in Bad Kreuznach. Hier finden sich ein paar echte Highlights mit Gans, Rotenfels und anderen super Trails.
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salienen um 11.00
> Wer kommt noch alles mit?
> Frank



Hi Gravity Pilots,

darf ich mich Euch auch anschließen? Würde mich dann in Wiesbaden an jemand dran hängen (damit ich weiß wo es hin geht) und hätte damit auch noch ein Platz im Auto frei. 

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Juni 2011)

Geile Sache, das freut mich!! Klappt's doch mal 

Andi/Roland, könnt ihr Roberto in Wi treffen? P&R Kahle Mühle?
Ich fahre ggf Fähre.


----------



## Morti (30. Juni 2011)

Hey Roberto,

bist herzlich Willkommen 

Wo wollen wir uns treffen? Wie immer unter der Schiersteiner Brücke?


----------



## Otterauge (30. Juni 2011)

Andi da kann ich dann auch hin kommen... wie du willst..


----------



## roberto.d (30. Juni 2011)

Da ich Eure normalen Treffpunkte eh nicht kenne brauche ich nur eine Adresse und ne Uhrzeit, dann bin ich da. Ich komme aus Frankfurt, vielleicht habt Ihr da ja ne Stelle die sich anbietet.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## CYBO (30. Juni 2011)

Saarstr. ecke Erich-Ollenauer-Str. an der JET Tankstelle am besten treffen und Autos dann unter der Brücke auf dem P+R KFZ abstellen?! Andi Roberto ok? Wieviel Uhr Andi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (1. Juli 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Saarstr. ecke Erich-Ollenauer-Str. an der JET Tankstelle am besten treffen und Autos dann unter der Brücke auf dem P+R KFZ abstellen?! Andi Roberto ok? Wieviel Uhr Andi?



Ja, ist für mich völlig in Ordnung. Wenn Ihr dann noch eine Zeit vorgebt bin ich pünktlich an der Jet.

Ich freu mich schon.
Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Morti (1. Juli 2011)

Super, denke 10 Uhr reicht, oder?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juli 2011)

Sollte passen!


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juli 2011)

Also Treffen wir uns hier um 10Uhr unter der Brücke am P&R Parkplatz





Andi ich komme dann da hin


----------



## CYBO (1. Juli 2011)

boar das ist früh... für nen So.^^


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juli 2011)

Momentan ist bei mir jeden Tag Sonntag


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juli 2011)

jomeiomeiomei, ich hab schon määächtig Bock auf Sonntag  Bin schon recht trail-gierig. 

Kommt ja auch ne ordentliche Mannschaft zusammen, wird sicher lustig!

Denke in unserer Runde ist da ja klar, aber trotzdem noch mal zur Info: Denkt an gute Reifen und Ersatzschläuche. Ist schon recht felsig manchmal. Aim and shoot


----------



## f.topp (1. Juli 2011)

@Roberto, natürlich! sehr gerne, wir freuen uns immer über Gäste...
@Otterauge, denke ihr braucht max 45min bis KH
@Sepp, geiles Foto... der Rotenfels... und im Hintergrund linst die Gans noch um die Ecke...


----------



## roberto.d (1. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, dann bin ich 10 Uhr da und komme direkt auf den Parkplatz unter der Brücke, das finde ich schon. 

Bis Sonntag, Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speesu (1. Juli 2011)

Hi Frank,

Bonsai und ich würden gerne als Gäste mitfahren 

Gruß Susi


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juli 2011)

Hey Geil wenn ihr mit kommt.. habe euch lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## f.topp (2. Juli 2011)

Ja supi, Susi, das freut mich wenn ihr mitkommt...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (2. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## mbonsai (2. Juli 2011)

nur so ne Frage, meinst Du den Parkplatz an der Saline am Campingplatz oder den direkt nach der Bruecke oder weiter hinten gegenueber vom Hockeyhaus....dennn ueberall sind Salinen....   so als alter Kreiznacher musste ich die Frage einfach loswerden...

Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juli 2011)

So der erste Kaffee begrüßt mein geräderten Körper... Wetter.de u. com sagen nichts von Regen also lass ich die sachen mal weg.

Brauchen wir Protektoren...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Ich komme zmr "Forsthausweg Ecke Saline Theodorshalle". Hoffe das passt.
Helm und Knieschützer bringe ICH mit.


----------



## mbonsai (3. Juli 2011)

da haben wir's  ich waere jetzt auf dem Parkplatz 200 Meter davor stehn geblieben...


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juli 2011)

Super Geil war es..

Danke an die Guides für den tolle Tag. Jetzt nach ner Portion Nudeln und einem Eis kann ich auch wieder schreiben.

Bin ganz schön Platt... und gleich noch beim Umzug helfen...


----------



## Dave 007 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ebenfalls Danke an die Guides, war eine super Tour.
Gruß, Dave


----------



## mbonsai (3. Juli 2011)

Danke nochmal fuer ne schoene Tour und lustige Leuts....hat Spass gemacht....wer mal so ne Tour in Kreuznach fahren moechte, einfach mal bescheid geben, es gibt noch ne Menge andere Trails...bis die Tag 

Bonsai

P.S. gutes Foto


----------



## roberto.d (3. Juli 2011)

Danke von mir auch an die Guides und natürlich an alle Mitfahrer. Super nette Truppe. Da gibt es bestimmt ein Wiederhohlung. Euch allen einen schönen Abend.

So und jetzt geht Weltcup DH los.

Grüße Roberto.


----------



## Mexicansativa (3. Juli 2011)

jo da wart ihr ja mal wieder ne große Truppe,mein Enduro ist jetzt auch wieder am Start.
Bin das nächste mal hoffentlich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## deviator (3. Juli 2011)

war ne runde sache!


----------



## CYBO (3. Juli 2011)

Oh ja schön war's! Ciao Roland


----------



## speesu (3. Juli 2011)

Cool war's. Allein diese eine blöde Spitzkehre frustriert mich langsam. 
Gruß Susi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (3. Juli 2011)

Super cool, hat wieder mal richtig Spaß gemacht. Danke an alle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f.topp (3. Juli 2011)

Also mir hats auch großen Spaß gemacht war wieder ne coole Truppe freu mich schon aufs nächste mal...


----------



## Mr Pogo (4. Juli 2011)

War eine tolle Runde und alles vom feinsten - nette Leut, super Trails, tolle Landschaft und sogar klasse Wetter. Dafür ein Dank an die Guides und Mitfahrer.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Juli 2011)

Ich fands auch super! 
Lustig war's wiedermal 

Bis demnächst!


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. Juli 2011)

Heute 17:00 Uhr Tour ?


----------



## Morti (5. Juli 2011)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Heute 17:00 Uhr Tour ?



na klar


----------



## Otterauge (5. Juli 2011)

Weis noch nicht ob ich komme... schmeiße jetzt den Grill an... vielleicht schmeckt mir schon ein Weizen


----------



## Morti (5. Juli 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Weis noch nicht ob ich komme... schmeiße jetzt den Grill an... vielleicht schmeckt mir schon ein Weizen



nicht dein ernst.....fauler sack


----------



## Otterauge (5. Juli 2011)

Hehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (5. Juli 2011)

Geb zu, Du hast noch Muskelkater von der Kreuznachtour


----------



## Otterauge (5. Juli 2011)

Nee das geht... Muskelkater bekomme ich keinen nur Müde Beine... nee Pause können die aber noch vertragen


----------



## Otterauge (5. Juli 2011)

Gut wars das ich doch mitgekommen bin... jetzt ist mein Bauch wieder flach und die Rippchen verdaut

Ich habe nee Theorie warum ich gestürzt bin.... nicht der zu lose Klicki war schuld sondern im Unterbewusstsein will mein Körper durch die Schürfwunden meine Haut aufbauen.... ich sage nur *EIGENHAUTPROTEKTOREN!!!!*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Juli 2011)

^geil!!   Hoffentlich nix passiert!

@ morti: Hast du schon eine Idee für die Enduro-Lahntour?? Vielleicht versuchen wir schon mal einen Termin zu finden, bin schon hebbelisch 

Nach dem Tod der R1 (ggf. gibt noch ne Wiederbelebung), kam gestern schon die neue The One. Es kann also wieder losgehen.


----------



## Otterauge (7. Juli 2011)

Nenee.. habe ein dickes Fell


----------



## Morti (7. Juli 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> @ morti: Hast du schon eine Idee für die Enduro-Lahntour?? Vielleicht versuchen wir schon mal einen Termin zu finden, bin schon hebbelisch



Wollte heute nachmittag von Obernhof aus durchs Jammertal fahren und das checken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (7. Juli 2011)

Andi ich pack es nicht...


----------



## Morti (7. Juli 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Andi ich pack es nicht...



ok, kein problem


----------



## Mexicansativa (9. Juli 2011)

ich wollte morgen evenruell eine kleine Rund drehen bei mir in der Nähe Windeck Mariental offermannsweier niederwalddenkmal hätte wer interesse mit zu kommen??
Uhrzeit weis ich noch nicht so genau.


----------



## Mexicansativa (9. Juli 2011)

Plan änderung Enduro heute Abend so ab 18-18.30 Start bei mir und morgen Stromberg oder Boppard start so ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## Mexicansativa (10. Juli 2011)

*Heute um 13.30 Endurorunde Rheingau Start beim Sepp in Johannisberg.*


----------



## CYBO (10. Juli 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> Wollte heute nachmittag von Obernhof aus durchs Jammertal fahren und das checken....


wie war's?


----------



## Morti (10. Juli 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> wie war's?



hatte leider kein Auto und bin daher den Aarhöhenweg gefahren....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Juli 2011)

Boah, das war ne Tour gestern 

Dennis was macht das Auge und die Wespengeplagte Wade?
Hubert hatte zwei Zecken.
Mein Arm ist totalverkratzt.

Teilweise war's ja recht steil ;-)


----------



## CYBO (11. Juli 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> hatte leider kein Auto und bin daher den Aarhöhenweg gefahren....


Wenn du den mal abfahren willst dann komm ich mit... ist ja quasi um die Ecke^^ ...was macht die Schnute & Nase  ?
Morgen edurotour in WI?


----------



## Morti (11. Juli 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Wenn du den mal abfahren willst dann komm ich mit... ist ja quasi um die Ecke^^ ...was macht die Schnute & Nase  ?
> Morgen edurotour in WI?



Aarhöhenweg ist nur bis kurz nach Hohenstein interessant, danach wird's ne Forstautobahn....können wir aber gerne trotzdem mal komplett abfahren.

Nase ist noch etwas geschwollen und ich bekomme schlecht Luft, ist aber alles unter Kontrolle 

Morgen Enduro-Tour: Ja sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (11. Juli 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> Nase ist noch etwas geschwollen und ich bekomme schlecht Luft, ist aber alles unter Kontrolle



Ohje, haste ein Wildschwein geknutscht? 
Bin morgen auch dabei, wenn mir hier auf der Arbeit keiner nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ...


----------



## p.2-max (11. Juli 2011)

ist morgen um 17 uhr, wenn ja, könnte ich es packen... vorrausgesetzt mein bein/leiste wird bis morgen so gut, dass ich problemlos fahren kann..


----------



## Morti (11. Juli 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ist morgen um 17 uhr, wenn ja, könnte ich es packen... vorrausgesetzt mein bein/leiste wird bis morgen so gut, dass ich problemlos fahren kann..



jawoll, wie immer 17 Uhr Parkplatz Fasanerie/Schiessanlage


----------



## CYBO (11. Juli 2011)

Morti schrieb:


> Aarhöhenweg ist nur bis kurz nach Hohenstein interessant, danach wird's ne Forstautobahn....können wir aber gerne trotzdem mal komplett abfahren.
> 
> Nase ist noch etwas geschwollen und ich bekomme schlecht Luft, ist aber alles unter Kontrolle
> 
> Morgen Enduro-Tour: Ja sicher



Meinte eigentlich wenn du das Jammertal abfahren willst


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2011)

Werde dann morgen auch das Enduro bewegen


----------



## Morti (11. Juli 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Werde dann morgen auch das Enduro bewegen



sehr schön


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2011)

6 Tage am Stück DH, liesen mich das Enduro fast vergessen. 
Mal sehen ob ich das Teil noch fahren kann.


----------



## Dave 007 (11. Juli 2011)

[FONT="]morgen zur Endurotour werde ich es wohl zeitlich nicht packen
aber Jammertal hätte ich auch Interesse[/FONT]


----------



## Lurs (12. Juli 2011)

Heute schaffe ich es auch endlich wieder dabei zu sein!

Bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (12. Juli 2011)

ich schaffe es net, zeitlich so wie körperlich... vlt. klappt es ja nächste woche wieder, wäre mal echt wieder gut für kondition und so....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Juli 2011)

Ich werde am Montag eine Endurorunde von zuhause aus drehen.
Start 18:30 Uhr.
Mike meinte schon, dass er dabei sein wird. Wer mit will: Bescheid sagen


----------



## Mexicansativa (13. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich leider schon im Urlaub wenn du eine Wegbeschreibung zum Secret Trail willst sag bescheit.
Und das mit dem Schlüssel hatt leicer nicht geklappt kann ich ihn morgen Abend abholen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Juli 2011)

Komme morgen recht spät heim, geht auch Freitag Abend?


----------



## Mexicansativa (14. Juli 2011)

ja oder Samstag nachmittag.


----------



## f.topp (14. Juli 2011)

Am So. mach ich ein kleines "Fahrtechnik Spezial Spitzkehrentraining" an der Scharfenstein. Danach noch ne Runde zur HZ, wenn die Kraft noch reicht Ab 14.00 Uhr.
Wer hat noch Lust? Freue mich über jeden der mitkommt...Gäste wie immer willkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (17. Juli 2011)

Danke Franky hat wirklich Spass gemacht...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2011)

Ich muss die Tour morgen leider absagen.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (18. Juli 2011)

Da war ich doch am WE eine kleine Runde im heimischen Wald unterwegs
und finde... einen feinen geilen Trail mit netten Sprüngelchen und 
Anliegerchen, auch ganz schön lang, mit Liebe gebaut und mit einer 
unverwechselbaren Handschrift - Danke an D. von der T. (the incredible 
Schaufelbagger)


----------



## WiKiFRee (19. Juli 2011)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Da war ich doch am WE eine kleine Runde im heimischen Wald unterwegs
> und finde... einen feinen geilen Trail mit netten Sprüngelchen und
> Anliegerchen, auch ganz schön lang, mit Liebe gebaut und mit einer
> unverwechselbaren Handschrift - Danke an D. von der T. (the incredible
> Schaufelbagger)


 
Du meinst den hier







Haha


----------



## Morti (19. Juli 2011)

heute gehts wieder rund 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 17 Uhr


----------



## Hooz (19. Juli 2011)

ich packs leider nicht, zu viel zu tun


----------



## CYBO (19. Juli 2011)

Aus bekannten gründen kann ich die kommenden Wochen nicht dabei sein.
VG Roland


----------



## p.2-max (19. Juli 2011)

ich könnte ausnahmsweise, aber meine schuhe sind immer noch nass von sonntag....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juli 2011)

Ich mach mir jetzt nen Kaffee und esse ein Eis. Dann komm ich.


----------



## herbi53 (19. Juli 2011)

Fahr gleich los!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (19. Juli 2011)

war klasse heute, aber auch sehr anstrengend 

der neue platte-trail ist sehr geil, wie für uns gemacht


----------



## Hooz (19. Juli 2011)

ich hocke immernoch im Büro


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juli 2011)

Hat mir heute auch ausgesprochen gut gefallen. 
Wir sollten die Kombi öfter fahren. Evtl. zuerst SK und dann Platte.

@Hooz 
Arme Sau


----------



## Dave 007 (20. Juli 2011)

mir hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen


----------



## CYBO (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## Morti (25. Juli 2011)

Achtung!

Morgen, 26.07. findet KEINE Enduro-Tour statt.

Wer Interesse an etwas Fahrtechniktraining hat, kann sich trotzdem um 17 Uhr an der Fasanerie einfinden.

Näheres gibts bei mir per PN


----------



## Hooz (26. Juli 2011)

Das Schlammtechnik-Training hat Spass gemacht 






Muddy Tuesday


----------



## f.topp (27. Juli 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> Das Schlammtechnik-Training hat Spass gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawoll

...und damit das enduro fahren nicht zu kurz kommt mache ich am Freitag eine nette Runde in Schlangenbad.
Gäste jederzeit herzlich willkommen...

Treffpunkt: wie immer Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel
Uhrzeit:17.00 Uhr


----------



## Hooz (27. Juli 2011)

Hi Frank, 
wie lange geht die Tour am Fr?
Bock hätte ich aber wenig Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (27. Juli 2011)

so ca. 2-2,5h je nach Laune...kannst aber auch jederzeit abkürzen.


----------



## mbonsai (28. Juli 2011)

Gast


----------



## Morti (28. Juli 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Jawoll
> 
> ...und damit das enduro fahren nicht zu kurz kommt mache ich am Freitag eine nette Runde in Schlangenbad.
> Gäste jederzeit herzlich willkommen...
> ...



ich bin raus, Pepe hat meine Gabel noch nicht zusammen gebaut


----------



## Hooz (29. Juli 2011)

ich packs leider auch nicht. Besuch kommt früher, muss noch einkaufen etc ...
Sorry, irgendwann klappt's mal mit Schlangenbad


----------



## HendrikS (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich bis 17:00 aus Aschaffenburg zurück bin, dann bin ich dabei. Kann es aber leider nicht versprechen.

(ab jetzt wieder am Start)


----------



## deviator (29. Juli 2011)

ich packe es leider auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (1. August 2011)

Hi Andi,
ist die Gabel wieder fit und findet morgen die Tour statt?


----------



## Morti (1. August 2011)

Sorry, hab immer noch keine Gabel und werde morgen wieder mit Big-Bike hochschieben....


----------



## Hooz (1. August 2011)

okidoke, bin dabei


----------



## herbi53 (1. August 2011)

ich auch! Hoffentlich regnet es wieder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2011)

Bin auch da. Werde aber schon etwas ehr da sein. Parke oben. Sehen uns dann 

@Herbi 
Nix Regen


----------



## herbi53 (9. August 2011)

Wollte mal nachfragen, wer heute dabei ist, da die Truppe heute aus verschiedenen Gründen stark dezimiert ist!

Da ich heute Abend nicht viel Zeit habe, werde ich so um 16.15 Uhr am Parkplatz vorbeiradeln und dann eine mittlere Runde drehen, wer also Zeit und Lust hat!


----------



## CYBO (9. August 2011)

Kann leider heute nicht... hab echt viel zu tun im Moment.


----------



## HendrikS (9. August 2011)

herbi53 schrieb:


> Wollte mal nachfragen, wer heute dabei ist, da die Truppe heute aus verschiedenen Gründen stark dezimiert ist!
> 
> Da ich heute Abend nicht viel Zeit habe, werde ich so um 16.15 Uhr am Parkplatz vorbeiradeln und dann eine mittlere Runde drehen, wer also Zeit und Lust hat!



Puh also 16:15 schaff ich nicht. Da hock ich noch im Büro.


----------



## Morti (9. August 2011)

ich bin heute nicht dabei....


----------



## kitemike (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich komm aus Wiesbaden und verfolge euer Forum schon geraume Zeit. Wann trefft ihr euch denn immer zum Fahren? Habt ihr regelmäßige Zeiten oder ganz spontan? Ich bin auch oft alleine zwischen Feldberg und Kiedrich unterwegs und hätte mal Interesse bei euch mitzufahren. An wen wende ich mich da oder macht ihr die Treffen übers Forum aus?
Danke, Gruß, Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (10. August 2011)

kitemike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komm aus Wiesbaden und verfolge euer Forum schon geraume Zeit. Wann trefft ihr euch denn immer zum Fahren? Habt ihr regelmäßige Zeiten oder ganz spontan? Ich bin auch oft alleine zwischen Feldberg und Kiedrich unterwegs und hätte mal Interesse bei euch mitzufahren. An wen wende ich mich da oder macht ihr die Treffen übers Forum aus?
> Danke, Gruß, Mike



Hallo Mike,

wir treffen uns jeden Dienstag um 17 Uhr am Parkplatz Fasanerie/Schiessanlage. 
Falls der Biketreff mal ausfallen sollte (wie z.b. die letzten 2 Wochen), wird hier im Forum frühzeitig gepostet.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2011)

Hi Mike! 

Wie Andi schon sagte, plus das Fahren am Wochenende (mal hier mal da), idR Downhill dann. einfach mal mitfahren ;-) immer spaßig!

@ Andi: Wann starten wir die Lahn/Jammertal tour? Hab schwer Bock!


----------



## Morti (15. August 2011)

Morgen kann ich dank Pepe-Tuning und funktionierender Gabel wieder eine anständige Enduro-Tour anbieten.
Diesmal gibts Trail-Vergnügen an der Platte und Schläferskopf 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 17 Uhr.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2011)

Ich darf morgen nicht. Muss meine bunte Schwellung noch Ruhen lassen. Hoffe am WE fit zu sein.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Dave 007 (15. August 2011)

bin dabei,
Gruß
Dave


----------



## f.topp (15. August 2011)

Wollte am So. mal nach Boppard fahren und dort ein paar Trails auschecken. Mit shuttelunterstüzung der Hunsrückbahn. Zur Strecke dort wollt ich auch. 
Brauch noch ein wenig Ortskenntnis für die GP-Endurotour "Boppardtrails"
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## kitemike (15. August 2011)

Ich versuch morgen mal mitzufahren, muß allerdings bis 16:30 arbeiten. Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Sandy UK (16. August 2011)

Erst mal "Hallo" an alle.
Könnten die Locals und Tourführer mir die Tour beschreiben?
Oder evtl. gibts Videos dazu?
Seit meinem Gardaseeurlaub hab ich meine "Liebe" für Freeride entdeckt und würde gern mehr Touren in der Umgebung kennen lernen.

Bin aus Bad Kreuznach, hier haben wir auch sehr geile Trails, jedoch weniger richtung Enduro/Freeride.

Würde halt gern wissen wie bei euch die Touren so aussehen. Distanz, Höhenmeter hoch, Höhenmeter runter (ganz wichtig!) und natürlich Dauer der Tour.


Besten Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Morti (17. August 2011)

Snady schrieb:


> Erst mal "Hallo" an alle.
> Könnten die Locals und Tourführer mir die Tour beschreiben?
> Oder evtl. gibts Videos dazu?
> Seit meinem Gardaseeurlaub hab ich meine "Liebe" für Freeride entdeckt und würde gern mehr Touren in der Umgebung kennen lernen.
> ...



Du hast pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (18. August 2011)

...waren gestern mal im Ahrtal (ca. 1,5 Std. Fahrt von hier) und falls 
jemand technische Touren mag (Frank ), iss das sehr zu empfehlen.
Siehe Link:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=related"]Teufelsloch      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## f.topp (18. August 2011)

Ja, soll sehr cool sein dort... fahre mit den Beinharten ein wochenende dort.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. August 2011)

Jungs, nur so zur Info. Das Mojo ist endlich fertig. Hole es morgen früh und wollte dann direkt mal in Wiesbaden ausreiten. How about you? Abfahrt Neroberg 11 Uhr.


----------



## Hooz (23. August 2011)

So Freunde, heute wird wieder schön geschwitzt bei der Enduro Tour.
@Andi: hab vermutlich nen Gast dabei, kann sogar sein, dass ihr euch auch kennt vom Wohnort her. Ist ein Kumpel von Sepp und mir, er fängt aber gerade erst an, müssen wir ggf bissi mehr warten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> ..... müssen wir ggf bissi mehr warten


 
Was ein Glück  War jetzt schon fast 4 Wo. nicht mehr auf dem Enduro


----------



## Morti (23. August 2011)

bei dem Wetter wirds eh bisschen gemütlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. August 2011)

Kommt mir auch entgegen...


----------



## HendrikS (23. August 2011)

Is wieder 16:30 Start an der Fasanerie?


----------



## herbi53 (23. August 2011)

HendrikS schrieb:


> Is wieder 16:30 Start an der Fasanerie?



Ne, 17.00 Uhr ist Start! Nehmt genug Wasser mit!!!! Falls bis dahin nichts von oben kommt.


----------



## Sandy UK (23. August 2011)

Wie lange geht die tour? Wenn ihr eh langsam macht könnt ich mich anschließen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2011)

Snady schrieb:


> Wie lange geht die tour? Wenn ihr eh langsam macht könnt ich mich anschließen.


 
mit 2,5h sollte man schon rechnen.


----------



## Lurs (23. August 2011)

Bin heute auch wieder dabei, bis dann!


----------



## Sandy UK (23. August 2011)

Schaffe es leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig. Werde aber gern bei Gelegenheit mal mitfahren.


----------



## Morti (23. August 2011)

sehr geile Tour heute, vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## Lurs (23. August 2011)

So, hier das Bild von heute:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. August 2011)

Cool!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2011)

@Morti

Haltungsnote 9,5


----------



## HendrikS (23. August 2011)

ja hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Danke an die ganze Truppe!


----------



## Hooz (24. August 2011)

ja war cool, was ne lange Abfahrt .... 
@Lurs: warum hast du denn da ne Bauchwölbung unter mein shirt retuschiert oder bin ich etwa so lange keine Tour mehr gefahren?


----------



## Otterauge (24. August 2011)

Sieht klasse aus 

Hoozy soll ich dir mal meine Kugel zeigen nach 4 Wochen ohne Sport


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus
> 
> Hoozy soll ich dir mal meine Kugel zeigen nach 4 Wochen ohne Sport


 
Ich hab hier noch ein Standardtrikot in XXL 
Kannst Dich ja bei Bedarf melden


----------



## Otterauge (24. August 2011)

Du sack.........

Ich verpacke jetzt gleich mein Arm und versuche das erste mal zu joggen... bräuchte jetzt wohl ein Liegerad für ein einarmigen


----------



## Hooz (24. August 2011)

bieten sie in Beerfelden nicht auch einen Einrad Downhill an beim "Buckel Nunner Renne"?
Holst dir ein Einrad und übst bissi auf der Hausstrecke, da könntest du Vereinsmeister werden


----------



## CYBO (24. August 2011)

Lurs schrieb:


> So, hier das Bild von heute:


Danke... zeig doch mal dem Olli wie das geht mit dem upload


----------



## Lurs (24. August 2011)

@Hooz: ich hab dir die Kugel hinretuschiert, damit ich neben dir besser da stehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. August 2011)

Ich fahre am Samstag 17:00 Uhr auch eine Endurorunde in Wiesbaden.

Wer mit will: Melden/Posten. Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2011)

Morgen sind wir mittlerweile zu viert.
Treffpunkt ist 17:00 Talstation Nerobergbahn.


----------



## p.2-max (26. August 2011)

würde ich zwar gerne, aber 17 uhr ist schicht beginn, heißt arbeit....

davor wäre ich aber für schantaten bereit, heißt ich muss morgen mal biken gehen. habe nämlich bis 16:30 zeit  endlich mal


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Samstag 17:00 Uhr auch eine Endurorunde in Wiesbaden.
> 
> Wer mit will: Melden/Posten. Gruß


Das können wir  gerne am 11.09. nochmal planen. Dazwischen bin ich w.e.c.h.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2011)

War extrem geil heute!! 

Dicker Regenguss mittendrin - hat aber nicht gestört. Danach sah der Wald noch genialer aus.


----------



## CYBO (28. August 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> War extrem geil heute!!
> 
> Dicker Regenguss mittendrin - hat aber nicht gestört. Danach sah der Wald noch genialer aus.


Very Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (30. August 2011)

So heute das erste mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit... denke oder hoffe nächste Woche wieder mitfahren zu können.. bzw. Bergauf ja... bergab gedämpft... aber es wäre ein Anfang


----------



## Morti (30. August 2011)

schon wieder Dienstag 

@otterauge
nicht übertreiben.....


----------



## herbi53 (30. August 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2011)

Bin auch da.


----------



## Lurs (30. August 2011)

bis gleich....


----------



## Lurs (30. August 2011)

Schön war's wieder mal....


----------



## Lurs (1. September 2011)

Hat heute jemand Bock eine Runde zu drehen? So ab 16 Uhr werd' ich losfahren.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. September 2011)

Der Sepp Holzb. fährt auf die Platte. Ich Pack es zeitlich nicht.


----------



## jay_p (1. September 2011)

gude!
so hab mich jetzt auch hier mal angemeldet! 
war wieder sehr geil gestern..danke fürs warten

grüße
jens


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2011)

Guuuuuude!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. September 2011)

Die Gemeinde wächst

So ich fahre gleich meine erste tour von daheim aus um aus zutesten was geht. Von daheim über zum Sk und wenn es fun macht noch auf die Wurzel... aber nur rollen... wenn es klappt bin ich am Di. wieder dabei.. bin auf Entzug


----------



## Otterauge (3. September 2011)

War sehr Geil.. ging auffallend gut ohne das ich gehüpft bin.

Di. 100% am start


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2011)

Korrekt! Klingt doch gut!!


----------



## Morti (3. September 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> War sehr Geil.. ging auffallend gut ohne das ich gehüpft bin.
> 
> Di. 100% am start




freut mich


----------



## Hooz (5. September 2011)

freut mich auch Andreas! Bin Di auch dabei


----------



## Otterauge (5. September 2011)

Und ich erst


----------



## CYBO (5. September 2011)

Bis morsche dann!


----------



## Dave 007 (5. September 2011)

bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## Otterauge (5. September 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Bis morsche dann!



Bringst du den Schlüssel für den Thule mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2011)

komme auch


----------



## Otterauge (6. September 2011)

Wetter sollte ja heute perfekt sein.. seht mal was ich ein Sonnenschein mitbringe wenn ich mal mitfahre


----------



## Lurs (6. September 2011)




----------



## Hooz (6. September 2011)

war wieder gut heute  vorallem der Uphill an der Platte, hab dicke Schenkel


----------



## jay_p (6. September 2011)

oh, sorry 
aber vielen Dank! und seh es sportlich


----------



## Otterauge (7. September 2011)

Ich war richtig Platt.. 5 Wochen ohne Rad sind nicht einfach wegzustecken. War aber richtig gut mal alles von gaaaaaaaaaannnnnnzzzzzzzz hinten zu betrachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. September 2011)

*Freeridetour Elsass 18.09.2011*

Leute, ich muss mal wieder ins Elsass!!

Werde nächsten Sonntag dort mal einen Tag lang trails rocken.
Je nachdem, wer mit kommt, würde ich auch schon Samstag Abend anreisen.

Geplant ist eine Tour gemäßigter Länge, im Anschluss noch 2-3 mal shutteln an ganz besonders geilen trails!!
Ich habe noch 3 Plätze frei.

Es sind ca. 180 km Anreise.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2011)

Da wollte ich ja mit hin. Komme da aber erst aus Bmais wieder.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. September 2011)

Dann kannste ja gerade daheim das Bike wechseln und startest durch... Oder nimmst gleich beide mit ;-)
Mmh, wie wärs?

1. Sepp
2. Morti


----------



## Morti (11. September 2011)

Mike, ich zieh auch das gestreifte Trikot für Dich an


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. September 2011)

... unnerum ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. September 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja gerade daheim das Bike wechseln und startest durch... Oder nimmst gleich beide mit ;-)
> Mmh, wie wärs?
> 
> 1. Sepp
> 2. Morti


3. Max



dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2011)

@Morti 

Dann nächstes Jahr. Wir können dei weißen Stellen ja noch gelb einfärben


----------



## Otterauge (12. September 2011)

Ich hoffe das ich es morgen packe.... bekomme ein neuen Trockner zwischen 13~17 Uhr geliefert und mein Weibchen ist ab 16Uhr fort....

Ab wann gedenkt man um 16Uhr zu starten... denke noch 1~2 Wochen da könnte es ab 19uhr schon langsam dämmern?


----------



## Hooz (12. September 2011)

@ Sepp: sehr verlockend aber ich kann leider nicht

@Otterauge und Morti: bitte den Startpunkt für die normale Endurotour so lange wie es geht bei 17 Uhr lassen und dann erstmal auf 16:30 legen.
Bei 16 Uhr hab ich kaum ne Chance das zu packen, glaube das geht noch mehr Leuten so. Merci


----------



## CYBO (12. September 2011)

Bin für morgen raus... 
Hab nen dickes Knie von LB. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. September 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus...
> Hab nen dickes Knie von LB.
> Viel Spaß


 
Hat Dir der Markus ne falsche Linie gezeigt? 

Plauder doch mal aus dem Nähkästchen.

Ach ja, bin morgen auch nicht dabei.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2011)

Ich hätte sooo Lust auf Enduro mit meinem neuen Turbogerät. Aber 17h und Wiesbaden ist einfach mal unmöglich für mich...


----------



## steep_deep (12. September 2011)

..17.00 ist leider immer unmöglich..


----------



## CYBO (13. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hat Dir der Markus ne falsche Linie gezeigt?
> 
> Plauder doch mal aus dem Nähkästchen.
> 
> Ach ja, bin morgen auch nicht dabei.


Beim Stammtisch gerne^^


----------



## Hooz (13. September 2011)

nach den ganzen Absagen: es fährt aber schon jemand heute oder?
noch 20 min dann düse ich los Richtung Fasanerie


----------



## Lurs (13. September 2011)

Hmm....ich hab schon vor zu fahren.


----------



## Otterauge (13. September 2011)

Ich schaffe es nicht der Trockner ist noch nicht da.....


----------



## Hooz (14. September 2011)

war doch gut gestern, ich finde wir waren recht flott unterwegs


----------



## Otterauge (14. September 2011)

Zu flott




für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (14. September 2011)

war voll cool endlich mal wieder mitgefahren zu sein...


----------



## f.topp (14. September 2011)

Fahre am Fr. 17.00 in Schlangenbad ne Runde Haustrails.
Treff wie immer Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel.
Würde mich freuen wenn noch wer Lust hätte mit zu kommen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2011)

f.topp schrieb:


> Fahre am Fr. 17.00 in Schlangenbad ne Runde Haustrails.
> Treff wie immer Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel.
> Würde mich freuen wenn noch wer Lust hätte mit zu kommen...



Cool

Ich komme auch und bringe meinen Namensvetter mit! 

Postest du noch mal im MZ/Wi Forum?


----------



## Otterauge (15. September 2011)

Ich versuche es... Grillen auf der Arbeit um 14:30Uhr, wenn die Steaks zeitig vertilgt sind und es nicht zu lustig wird bin ich ggf. da.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2011)

Jawoll, mach ma! 
Nehm auch ein Steak... Im Brötchen bitte ;-)


----------



## Otterauge (16. September 2011)

Mein Weib hat gerade angerufen das sie erst kurz vor 5 daheim ist... pack es dann leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (16. September 2011)

Frank - Wieder mal richtig schön gefahren. Auch wenn Sepp Bedenken hatte, weil wir einmal Bergauffahrübungen gemacht haben. Aber es hat ja keiner gesehen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. September 2011)

Wir haben es ja mit diversen bergab-fahr Übungen wieder gut gemacht ;-)

Hach, das war geil heute!!!


----------



## f.topp (17. September 2011)

jo, hat echt spaß gemacht...und wir können uns ja auf Bergfahrübungen einigen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. September 2011)

Elsass ist abgesagt, wegen Wetter. 
Ggf heimische Gefilde morgen


----------



## Lurs (17. September 2011)

Ich will morgen auch eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch mehr!?


----------



## Sandy UK (17. September 2011)

Wo genau wäre die Elsass Tour denn hingegangen?
Lg
Sandy


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. September 2011)

Wir wollten ins nördliche Elsass. Wird demnächst wieder in Angriff genommen.


----------



## Otterauge (18. September 2011)

Moin,

da hat wohl jemand Flaschendienst


----------



## Hooz (19. September 2011)

@Andy: ich hab morgen um 8 noch einen Termin zu dem ich besser geduscht und ohne Waldboden an den Schuhen hingehe 
Muss mich daher etwas sputen, notfalls biege ich vorher ab oder lege nen kleinen Endspurt ab der letzten Abfahrt ein.


----------



## CYBO (19. September 2011)

Mein Knie macht noch probleme... reicht nur für Do. Waldgeist^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay_p (19. September 2011)

start wie gewohnt um 17 Uhr?


----------



## Hooz (19. September 2011)

jupp


----------



## Morti (19. September 2011)

Hooz schrieb:


> @Andy: ich hab morgen um 8 noch einen Termin zu dem ich besser geduscht und ohne Waldboden an den Schuhen hingehe
> Muss mich daher etwas sputen, notfalls biege ich vorher ab oder lege nen kleinen Endspurt ab der letzten Abfahrt ein.



ok, kein Problem


----------



## Otterauge (19. September 2011)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich morgen mit komme.


----------



## p.2-max (20. September 2011)

muss leider gleich auf arbeit, daher net da.


----------



## Dave 007 (20. September 2011)

Tour war top,

siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=1119&gmid=276380#gmessage276380
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=1119&gmid=276380#gmessage276380


----------



## Otterauge (21. September 2011)

Ich war gestern garnicht so Kaputt  

Bin nächste Woche wieder am Start... Dienstreise nach Kroatien abgesagt... ( habe gesagt das ich was wichtiges vorhabe was nicht verschoben werden kann  )


----------



## Hooz (21. September 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Bin nächste Woche wieder am Start... Dienstreise nach Kroatien abgesagt... ( habe gesagt das ich was wichtiges vorhabe was nicht verschoben werden kann  )


----------



## Otterauge (26. September 2011)

Morgen bin ich vielleicht doch nicht dabei...

Gestern in Beerfelden ging nichts mehr.. Schulter wie steif. Wie aus heiterem Himmel. War heute Mittag los und habe mir eine Spritze geben lassen... 15Min später war nichts mehr zu spüren. Wenn es Morgen geht bin ich da ansonsten....

Zum Trost habe ich mir schon mal Do~Fr noch frei genommen... da muß es wieder gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (26. September 2011)

ich muss morgen leider absagen, bin noch nicht fit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. September 2011)

Bin am Start.

@Otterauge
Gute Besserung. Übertreibs halt nicht.


----------



## jay_p (26. September 2011)

bei mir wirds leider auch nichts.


----------



## Morti (27. September 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin am Start.
> 
> @Otterauge
> Gute Besserung. Übertreibs halt nicht.


----------



## CYBO (27. September 2011)

bin raus... muss zum hibike. Hab mir am WE beim ION das Kettenblatt geknickt, Kette verbogen und die Kefü gefetzt :/


----------



## DHMo (27. September 2011)

Servus bin neu hier im Forum. Wollte mal fragen ob ich heute mitfahren kann und wenn ja wielange dauert so ne tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. September 2011)

Hi,

tour geht zwischen 2 u. 2,5h... Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen.

Ich bin heute eher draußen Andi.


----------



## DHMo (27. September 2011)

Biste dann beim nächsten mal dabei?


----------



## Morti (27. September 2011)

DHMo schrieb:


> Servus bin neu hier im Forum. Wollte mal fragen ob ich heute mitfahren kann und wenn ja wielange dauert so ne tour?



Na klar kannst Du mitfahren, bist jederzeit Willkommen 

Die Touren dauern ca.2,5 Stunden, die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich immer nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## DHMo (27. September 2011)

Danke  wo treffen wir uns genau an der fasanerie?


----------



## Otterauge (27. September 2011)

Ja nächste mal sollte wieder klappen aber heute fühle ich mich bescheiden... naja Do~Fr... frei da kann ich dann kann ich wieder was nachholen


----------



## DHMo (27. September 2011)

Bin dann heute noch alleine gefahren und hab mich derb aufs maul gelegt. handgelenk ist leicht verstaucht ich hoffe ich kann bin donnerstag es wieder richtig bewegen. hab sonst noch n paar kleine schürfwunden ist aber halb so wild. bei welchem parkplatz trefft ihr euch an der fasanerie eig immer? wann würde denn der spaß am donnerstag stattfinden?

LG Moritz


----------



## Otterauge (27. September 2011)

An der Schützenbude wo es immer knallt. Ich muß erstmal Fitt sein aber ich bin schon ganz hibbelig. Do~Fr habe ich frei

Ich bin spontan...


----------



## DHMo (27. September 2011)

und wo ist die komische schützenbude?


----------



## Otterauge (27. September 2011)

Schützenhaus bei der Schranke wo die immer los gehen zum Wasser holen


----------



## DHMo (28. September 2011)

Bin ich ja gestern viel zu weit gefahren .... ich bin direkt durch bis zur fasanerie  
Was ist eig mit nächstem montag bei euch 3 oktober .... tag der deutschen einheit und so?
@otterauge du meinst den deutschen schützendbund mit dem hotel olympia dran oder? musst verzeihen ich kenn mich da nicht so aus obwohl ich aus wiesbaden bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deviator (28. September 2011)

@DHMo: Treffpunkt ist HIER


----------



## Otterauge (28. September 2011)

Na hast ja jetzt den Pfeil der sollte auch die letzte frage beantworten!

Ich bin sicher die Woche noch schwer unterwegs... schick mir doch einfach nee pn.

*ps. Dienstag sind wir in Winterberg mit einschließlich unserm Tourguide... nee Offizielle Fahrt wird da sicher nicht stattfinden!!*


----------



## Hooz (28. September 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> *ps. Dienstag sind wir in Winterberg mit einschließlich unserm Tourguide... nee Offizielle Fahrt wird da sicher nicht stattfinden!!*



WAAAASS? Skandal!


----------



## Morti (28. September 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Na hast ja jetzt den Pfeil der sollte auch die letzte frage beantworten!
> 
> Ich bin sicher die Woche noch schwer unterwegs... schick mir doch einfach nee pn.
> 
> *ps. Dienstag sind wir in Winterberg mit einschließlich unserm Tourguide... nee Offizielle Fahrt wird da sicher nicht stattfinden!!*


----------



## DHMo (28. September 2011)

Danke  für den pfeil


----------



## QUADRAL (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu in Wiesbaden und würde mich gerne mal eurer Tour anschließen. Gebt mir einfach mal bescheid wenn ihr nochmal ne Runde dreht. Heute scheint ja auszufallen. Viel Spaß in Winterberg.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre heute (Sonntag) um 12 Uhr eine enduro runde um Johannisberg. wer bock hat melden!


----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr gleich auch mal nur tour nur um zu verbrennen... 2-3h nur treten und zum schl. am S... runter.


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (9. Oktober 2011)

will jemand heute noch ne runde drehen bevor es dunkel wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eben sehr spontan eine Runde gedreht. 

Ganz schön viel Laub gefallen


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (9. Oktober 2011)

würdest du vlt. nochmal ne runde drehen?


----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2011)

Mike jo da kam ganz schön was runter.

Ich denke es wird keiner nochmal ebend noch nee Runde drehen. 

Fahr doch einfach selbst aber heute ist es wirklich sehr flutschig durch die Blätter... mach langsam


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (9. Oktober 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Mike jo da kam ganz schön was runter.
> 
> Ich denke es wird keiner nochmal ebend noch nee Runde drehen.
> 
> Fahr doch einfach selbst aber heute ist es wirklich sehr flutschig durch die Blätter... mach langsam



ich habs gemerkt


----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich denke die Enduro-Tour ab 17Uhr wird knapp.. ab 19Uhr wird es schon ziemlich dunkel.

Wenn dann geht nur die alte strecke aber Platte wird zu lange!

Ob ich Di. dabei bin weiß ich nicht... habe 3 Tage frei und ja nach Wetter fahre ich ggf. schon zeitig eine Runde


----------



## Dave 007 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nehmt ihr morgen Lampen mit oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (10. Oktober 2011)

ich bin morgen nicht dabei, hab leider keine zeit.....


----------



## CYBO (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin nicht am Start.


----------



## Otterauge (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich da bin dann nicht mit Lampe... 19 Uhr fällt dann der Hammer... mal sehen was der Tag morgen so sagt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich da. 19 Uhr isses dunkel. Denke ich werde nur am SK fahren. Platte dauert zu lange.


----------



## jay_p (10. Oktober 2011)

werd auch nicht kommen - bin krank.


----------



## Hooz (11. Oktober 2011)

ich muss auch absagen


----------



## Otterauge (11. Oktober 2011)

Na denn... ich schwinge mich gleich auf´s Rad und lasse es dann heute Abend sein..


----------



## CYBO (11. Oktober 2011)

Am Sa. ab 15:30 h will ich in WI von der der Nerobergbahn aus ne kleine Endurorunde starten. Wetter soll gut werden.
Also wer Zeit und Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.

VG CYBO


----------



## Otterauge (11. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich gut an, ab Mittags bin ich Strohwitwer und das Wetter soll ja auch OK sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Oktober 2011)

Waren heute nur an der Platte. Hat richtig Bock gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (13. Oktober 2011)

Da ohne Auto bin am WE und die Woche drauf werde ich die Hometrails abfahren. Meißt geht es bei mir zeitig los so ab 10Uhr

Ab 16Uhr fahr ich heute daheim los richtugn Chausseehaus und werde mir dann nee route aussuchen nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Otterauge (15. Oktober 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Am Sa. ab 15:30 h will ich in WI von der der Nerobergbahn aus ne kleine Endurorunde starten. Wetter soll gut werden.
> Also wer Zeit und Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.
> 
> VG CYBO



Steht das noch, oder lässt du das sausen wegen morgen Beerf...?


----------



## Dave 007 (15. Oktober 2011)

@CYBO / Otterauge: starte um 10:00, SWA - Wurzel (ca. 11:00 am Sendeturm) - Schlangenbad - SWA, evtl. sieht man sich


----------



## Otterauge (15. Oktober 2011)

Heute zu früh für mich, keine Zeit... eben ggf. nur Später!


----------



## CYBO (15. Oktober 2011)

Nee fällt flach. Bin gesundheitlich noch nicht so fit.


Otterauge schrieb:


> Steht das noch, oder lässt du das sausen wegen morgen Beerf...?


----------



## Otterauge (15. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, bist du denn morgen dabei?


----------



## CYBO (15. Oktober 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Alles klar, bist du denn morgen dabei?


Bergab geht immer


----------



## Otterauge (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich schätze morgen wird ein regnerischer kalter Tag so wie es in den Nachrichten rüber kommt. 

Ich schätze es fällt dann flach


----------



## slottfreunde (17. Oktober 2011)

Schade, habe nämlich Urlaub und könnt nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder mitfahren. Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter auch wenn es kalt ist und regnen sollte. 
Ich verfolge mal den Treat und wäre dabei.

Cu Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (17. Oktober 2011)

morgen wird's zeitlich auch schwierig bei mir - vermute ich sitze etwas länger im Büro


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen zur Messe und werde leider nicht biken können.


----------



## Morti (17. Oktober 2011)

bin morgen nicht dabei, da krank geschrieben.....


----------



## slottfreunde (17. Oktober 2011)

Scheint morgen wohl eher nichts zu werden.
Dann fahre ich jetzt mal ne spontane Runde. Vielleicht klapt es ja mal wann anders oder mann sieht sich wieder im Wald.

cu Torsten


----------



## Hooz (17. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung Andi


----------



## Otterauge (18. Oktober 2011)

Wetter geht ja noch, hänge leider noch auf der Arbeit fest und muß deshalb auch passen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (24. Oktober 2011)

am samstag soll gutes wetter sein hat einer von euch lust an dem tag die hometrails zufahren?


----------



## Otterauge (24. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen ob ich da bin, noch offen ob ich nicht irgendwo anders fahre.

Morgen 17uhr Endurotour steht bei mir auch nur zu 50%, Andi kann sicher nicht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin morgen im Urlaub. Kann also nicht fahren.
Samstag bin ich auch nicht am Start. Bei gutem Wetter bin ich ehr nochmal in Beerfelden.


----------



## Phantom25 (25. Oktober 2011)

geht nicht gibts nicht bin am Start


----------



## Hooz (25. Oktober 2011)

ich packs nicht bis 17 Uhr


----------



## Otterauge (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja jetzt bin ich zu 60% a Start... bin heute abhängig wann ich die letzte Unterschrift heute leisten muß...


----------



## herbi53 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wollte mal nachhören, ob wir eventuell heute schon um *16.45 Uhr *starten wollen, so hätten wir eine viertelstunde mehr Licht gewonnen?!?


----------



## FlorianS (25. Oktober 2011)

Von meiner Seite, gerne. 
Ich wollte sogar schon um 16 Uhr hoch, da es ja um 18.15 schon wieder dunkel ist. Aber ich seh zu, dass ich um 16.45 wieder unten bin, dann treffen wir uns und fahren eine Runde zusammen.


----------



## Otterauge (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Sagi (26. Oktober 2011)

Sollte sich Freitag nachmittag jemand Richtung Hochtaunus verirren wollen, kann er sich ja mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico78 (31. Oktober 2011)

Findet morgen bzw. generell dienstags nach der Zeitumstellung weiterhin eine Enduro-Tour statt (nur halt früher)?


----------



## Otterauge (31. Oktober 2011)

Gute Frage, Lust habe ich vor allem bei dem Wetter aber wir müßten um 15:45 losfahren und ich weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe


----------



## Morti (31. Oktober 2011)

Enduro-Treff findet statt!

Los gehts 15 Minuten eher, sprich 16:45 Uhr und es werden Lampen benötigt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen ggf. nicht dabei. Beim nächsten Lampenfahren dann aber

Werde aber evtl. gegen 14:30 -15 Uhr Uhr nochmal starten. Bin heute so 15:20 Richtung W und dann zum SK. Gegen 16:45 Uhr war es am SK schon gut duster.

Kommt halt drauf an ob ich morgen zeitlich was einrichten kann.


----------



## CYBO (31. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Andi, ist mir langsam zu dunkel^^


----------



## Otterauge (1. November 2011)

Wenn heute die Sonne lacht und die Arbeit es zulässt verschwinde ich um 14Uhr um dann direkt hoch zu starten... wenn es nicht klappt bin ich ggf. später da.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2011)

Schaffe es heute wohl nicht. Muss zuviel erledigen. Die liebe Arbeit, im Moment kommt alles zusammen.


----------



## Otterauge (1. November 2011)

Pack es auch nicht!


----------



## Morti (2. November 2011)

war sehr geil gestern, night-ride macht echt spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2011)

Findet heute eine tour statt... ob ich schaffe weis ich noch nicht... kann sein das ich länger schaffen muß


----------



## Morti (8. November 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Findet heute eine tour statt... ob ich schaffe weis ich noch nicht... kann sein das ich länger schaffen muß



ja, wir fahren um 17 uhr 

Brauchst aber Licht.....


----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2011)

Mir scheint die Sonne doch aus dem Hintern

Mit glück packe ich es .... hoffe ich... Lampe wird sich schon finden...


----------



## chico78 (8. November 2011)

Heute werde ich es wegen der Arbeit leider nicht schaffen. Ich plane aber morgen zu kommen. 
Ob ich Licht oder nur im Vergleich eine Funzel habe, zeigt sich dann


----------



## CYBO (8. November 2011)

Ich habe "noch" keine Lampe... mal sehen was das Zeug taugt was ihr an den Start bringt.


----------



## Phantom25 (8. November 2011)

@ <Cybo keine Ausrede für Morgen " No LighT " Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (8. November 2011)

war das geil heute 

über die Rinne springen bei Dunkelheit macht Laune 

Roland, ich kann Dir meine Sigma-LED ausleihen, reicht aus wenn Du in der Mitte fährst


----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2011)

War echt Geil... ich hoffe das ich Morgen Zeit habe dann bin ich wieder dabei!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. November 2011)

Hammer! Muss noch eine Lampe für den Helm besorgen.

Geile Temperatur und staubtrocken. 
Leider wird das bei mir morgen nichts. Haut rein.


----------



## CYBO (9. November 2011)

Bin dabei! Ist schon alle im Auto.
Andi die Sigma würde ich dann gerne nehmen.
16 Uhr?


----------



## Graf~4lotz (9. November 2011)

Unter der Woche bekomme ich nichts hin - von FFM aus auch nicht wirklich zu schaffen.
Dafür gehts am Samstag in de Taunus - wieder am SK oder Z . Hat sich schon wer für was nen Plan gemacht? Klappt es evtl dieses We das ich wen von euch auf 2 Rädern antreffe?


----------



## herbi53 (9. November 2011)

@ Cybo, 17.00 Uhr! Bis später


----------



## Otterauge (9. November 2011)

Bin wohl auch wieder dabei.. ein heiden Spass....


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. November 2011)

Hab noch Rüsselpest, da geht nix...


----------



## Morti (9. November 2011)

war sehr geil heute, Danke Jungs 

@Marcus
gute Besserung


----------



## Otterauge (9. November 2011)

Ja klasse auch wenn ich die kleinere Runde in der Woche vorziehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (9. November 2011)

Hat echt mächtig Spaß gemacht! NightRider


----------



## CYBO (10. November 2011)

Hier die Lampe die ich bestellt habe: http://www.ebay.de/itm/190581718920?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Phantom25 (14. November 2011)

Hallo Andi morgen wie immer Night Ride ?


----------



## Morti (14. November 2011)

Phantom25 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi morgen wie immer Night Ride ?



ja logo 

17 Uhr gehts los, zieht Euch warm an....

@roland
brauchste nochmal die Sigma?


----------



## Otterauge (14. November 2011)

Diesmal pack ich es nicht.. muß am Rad noch schrauben und heute geht nichts mehr bin zu platt....


----------



## Phantom25 (14. November 2011)

17 uhr alles klar in kurzen hosen und kurzen shirt


----------



## Tom1978 (15. November 2011)

.....lycra


----------



## CYBO (21. November 2011)

bin morgen raus... hab gerade einen Zahn gezogen bekommen


----------



## Otterauge (21. November 2011)

Bah gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (21. November 2011)

Gute Besserung Roland!

Jungs, morgen gehts wieder rund.....hoffe ihr habt die Lampen geladen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2011)

Gute Besserung, Roland.

Ansonsten bis morgen. Wird nochmal richtig geiles Wetter bevor es ab dem WE schlechter wird.


----------



## f.topp (27. November 2011)

Nicolaustour2011
Hallo Leute, dieses Jahr findet die Gravity Pilots Nicolaustour am So. 04.12. statt. Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 Uhr 
In Kiedrich auf dem Bürgerhausparkplatz.
Eingeladen ist jeder der gerne Trails fährt und  Spaß hat wenns mal etwas technischer wird. Viel Federweg ist aber nicht nötig. Kann alles auch mit einem Hardtail gefahren werden. Unser Lokal Guide Olli wird uns  seine schönsten Hometrails rund um die Hallgarter Zange und Klostereberbach  vorstellen. 3h und etwa 600 hömes sollten einkalkuliert werden. Besonders freuen wir uns natürlich über Gäste und Beinharte Mitstreiter...
So long, ich freu mich schon.
Frank
Ps. Bitte kurz im Lokalen posten wenn ihr Lust habt mitzukommen


----------



## Phantom25 (28. November 2011)

guude Andi morgen wieder Light ride ?  gruss olli


----------



## Morti (28. November 2011)

Phantom25 schrieb:


> guude Andi morgen wieder Light ride ?  gruss olli



aber sicher das


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2011)

Moin hab ich 2 Lampen 
 Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (28. November 2011)

Komme auch! 17 h 
Hab leider nur eine Lampe. Sollte aber ausreichen ;-)


----------



## Otterauge (29. November 2011)

Ich habe Schulter und Flitzkake und falle somit voll aus!!


----------



## Morti (29. November 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Flitzkake





schon wieder ?


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. November 2011)

Wollte auch kommen, leider kam mir was dazwischen (schlechtes Wetter) ;-)


----------



## Otterauge (29. November 2011)

Andi wem sagst es.. Do. meine Tochter... Sa.. Weib... gestern 18Uhr mein Sohn und ich  fing um 20Uhr an... mehr brechen wie schei...  jetzt geht es wieder bin aber voll platt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2011)

Puh, geil wars. Leider zu neblig und nen bissi rutschig.
Is man ja garnicht gewohnt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich 17 Uhr zur Abfahrt bereit. Gemütlich versteht sich


----------



## Otterauge (6. Dezember 2011)

Heute könnte ich mal aber zum Nicolaus darf ich nicht...


----------



## Morti (6. Dezember 2011)

schöne Nikolaus-Ausfahrt heute


----------



## WiKiFRee (6. Dezember 2011)

Demnächst bin ich in Wiesbaden mit am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin Unterwegs gewesen ab 16:15 von mir aus habe es aber nicht mehr geschafft.. glaube kurz vor dem SK Gipfel war ich 50m hinter jemand der war aber fluxx wieder unten und ich bin ab dem ersten Stück die Waldautobahn runter da ich um 18uhr wieder daheim sein mußte... Kalt aber schön klar und ziemlich flutschig...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2011)

Nen Traum.
Geile Temperatur, klar und flutschig wies Viech. 
Leider war die HW kompl. bis zum ersten Weg zugelegt.


----------



## Morti (6. Dezember 2011)

war gut


----------



## Morti (13. Dezember 2011)

wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## CYBO (13. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtsfeier d. Abteilung Sorry


----------



## Otterauge (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich eher nicht... denke es kommt noch mehr runter und meine Batterien sind nicht geladen...


----------



## Hooz (13. Dezember 2011)

ich bin raus für dieses Jahr, am WE geht eher was. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Phantom25 (13. Dezember 2011)

@Morti ich bin da, Marcel kommt auch


----------



## Morti (13. Dezember 2011)

Phantom25 schrieb:


> @Morti ich bin da, Marcel kommt auch



sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico78 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei.

Nächste Woche sollte aber wieder klappen, denke ich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich das ganze Wasser der Straße aufgesaugt hatte, war ich dann Restlos durch. Was ne Sauerei 

Ansonsten war das wieder der Hammer. Was ein Regen, was ein gerutsche 

@Oli
Gute Besserung noch und hoffentlich haste Dir nicht den Rest geholt.
** Es geht um eine Erkältung. Kein Sturz.**


----------



## Phantom25 (13. Dezember 2011)

Joo war das eine Sauerei aber hat Spass gemacht. Danke Mike hab mich direkt in die heiße Wanne gemacht. Gruß olli


----------



## Otterauge (20. Dezember 2011)

Geil heute morgen zu fahren... der erste Schnee unter mein Reifen macht wieder Fun


----------



## Morti (20. Dezember 2011)

hab ne dicke erkältung, bin heute nicht am start


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2011)

Fahre heute Mittag ne Runde. Komme also heute Abend auch nicht.
Heute ist die Lichtausbeute sicher Hammer
+Wünsche Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, lasse es dann auch da das verkehrschaos nach der Arbeit und mal eben zum Treffpunkt huschen heute sicher nicht drin ist... den Stress tu ich mir nicht an!!!


----------



## p.2-max (20. Dezember 2011)

@mike: wann fährste heute, wäre für ne kleine runde zu haben...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2011)

Denke so gegen 13:30Uhr.
Wird sicher heftig bei dem Wetter. Mal sehen ob das überhaupt klappt vorwärts zu kommen.


----------



## Otterauge (20. Dezember 2011)

Gerade mal aus dem büro und durch den matsch gelaufen... da kommt heute keine Freude auf, zumindest nicht im flachen... oben ist es sicher nee Schöne Aussicht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2011)

Starte 1330 an der Fasanerie.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie man unschwer an der Uhrzeit erkennen kann, bin ich nicht weit gekommen.
Das ist echt der HAmmer mit dem Schnee. Ein vorankommen ist echt schwer. 
Stellenweise geht garnix. Dann wieder aufs Bike zu kommen ist übel.

Wünsche Euch heute mehr Erfolg bzw. Kampfeswillen.


----------



## Otterauge (20. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich verstehen, ist alles nur Matsch


----------



## Phantom25 (20. Dezember 2011)

Enduro Tour war geil Hohe Wurzel hoch,Wurzeltrail und Wellentrail . War ne harte Nummer auch bergauf  .Keine Spuren hoher Schnee alles in knapp 2h abgerissen. @ Marcel der Nachtisch war die Krönung


----------



## herbi53 (21. Dezember 2011)

Jo war der Hammer, Powder Flow bergab vom Feinsten, nur rauf war die Hölle aber ein super Gleichgewichtstraining


----------



## CYBO (21. Dezember 2011)

Fr. 23.12. um 14 h Endurotour ab Fasanerie! Wer ist dabei? 

VG Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico78 (21. Dezember 2011)

@CYBO, bin dabei


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. Dezember 2011)

Könnt klappen!


----------



## Otterauge (22. Dezember 2011)

ich bin hier nur am Niesen... wenn das morgen nicht besser ist fällt es für mich flach... habe noch Hoffnung... trink jetzt erst mal ein Grog


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2011)

Wird leider nix mehr bei mir.
Find es schon krass wie schnell der Schnee jetzt hier wieder weg war.


----------



## CYBO (22. Dezember 2011)

Wird gut morgen!!! Hab Bock drauf!


----------



## Otterauge (23. Dezember 2011)

Sorry muß passen meine Nase macht nicht mit... viel Spass!


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab leider auch noch Körper...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Dezember 2011)

Mein Körper und ich kommen mal vorbei


----------



## Morti (23. Dezember 2011)

war sehr geil heute jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Dezember 2011)

Absolut genial!!!


----------



## CYBO (23. Dezember 2011)

echt geil heute!!!


----------



## Morti (26. Dezember 2011)

da morgen viele frei haben, wollten wir bereits um 15 Uhr starten. Hoffe das ist für alle ok?


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Dezember 2011)

Pack ich leider nicht. 
Macht aber nix, wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## Hooz (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, Do würde aber gehen. Wie sieht's aus - da war doch was geplant oderTim?


----------



## Graf~4lotz (26. Dezember 2011)

Kann man das mitm ION mitfahren oder sollte man was tourentaugliche wählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. Dezember 2011)

Touren tauglich muß es sein!

Fahre heute morgen mit meinen Kindern zu Hibike u. baumarkt und Co... kann aber nur so zwischen 12~15:30... vieleicht geht es nach Dirtville oder uffen Hügel Daniel

Für meine Frau sind die Kinder zu lange allein wenn ich ab 15 Uhr fahre Morti... ob ich noch was arrangieren kann weiß ich noch nicht,


----------



## Morti (27. Dezember 2011)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Kann man das mitm ION mitfahren oder sollte man was tourentaugliche wählen?



mit ION kannste das vergessen, wir sind schon sportlich unterwegs berghoch


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2011)

Ok, dann bin ich mitm ht da. Wo denn eigentlich, wo wollt ihr fahren?

Vielleicht finde ich bis dahin Zeit fürn Hügel, Andreas...so von 12-14Uhr könnt das gehn


----------



## Otterauge (27. Dezember 2011)

Daniel ich muß gerade noch Nudeln für die Kiddies machen dann könnte ich so um 12:45 oben sein... klingel mal durch..


----------



## Morti (27. Dezember 2011)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich mitm ht da. Wo denn eigentlich, wo wollt ihr fahren?
> 
> Vielleicht finde ich bis dahin Zeit fürn Hügel, Andreas...so von 12-14Uhr könnt das gehn



Parkplatz an der Fasanerie, oben neben dem Eingang zur Schiessanlage (Richtung Schläferskopf/Brunnen)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich fühl mich wie eine mastgans. Muss dringend biken. Bin aber noch nicht wieder in wi. Wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## chico78 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaffe es leider heute nicht. 

Und jap, die Runde am 23.12 war in der Tat eine sehr feine Sache 

Klappt denn die angedachte Runde am Donnerstag? zB gegen 14 ab Fasanerie?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag ist jetzt die Frage: Entweder Dirtville oder Wald. Ich glaube ich wäre eher für Wald.
Dirtville dafür eher Freitag oder Samstag?!


----------



## CYBO (27. Dezember 2011)

Ok gerne. Aber ich kann nur am Do. Nachmittag.


----------



## Mexicansativa (27. Dezember 2011)

donnerstg bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (28. Dezember 2011)

Also Do 14 Uhr an der Fasanerie oder wollen wir mal im Nerotal starten? (Sepp, dann wärst du der Guide)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Dezember 2011)

14:30 wär besser! 
Wir können auch schlangenbad machen?! Oder trails bei mir.


----------



## Hooz (28. Dezember 2011)

Johannisberg würde ich lieber machen wenn die Tage wieder länger werden und man bissi mehr Zeit nach hinten raus hat. Sonst alles was näher ist gerne. Du kommst auch von Wbn aus, sodass die Anfahrt in Wbn umgebung kürzer wäre oder? Sprich wir könnten früher los ...


----------



## dirtmag (28. Dezember 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich wie eine mastgans. Muss dringend biken. Bin aber noch nicht wieder in wi. Wünsche viel Spaß.


Bring dein Rad am Samstag mit, ich hab hier ein paar Anstiege, die treiben dir das Gefühl wieder aus


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Dezember 2011)

Also dann morgen 14:30 Uhr Parkplatz Talstation Neroberg!!
Endurotour!


----------



## chico78 (28. Dezember 2011)

Check, bin dabei


----------



## Otterauge (28. Dezember 2011)

14:30 an Neroberg Parkplatz geht klar...


----------



## Mexicansativa (28. Dezember 2011)

Sepp nimmst du mich mit ich muß aber um 18 Uhr wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme direkt aus Wiesbaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (28. Dezember 2011)

okay cool, bin dabei!


----------



## Otterauge (29. Dezember 2011)

Jut war es...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Dezember 2011)

Jo, glück gehabt mit dem Wetter! 
Super Truppe, hat gerockt!


----------



## CYBO (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Rankin' (2. Januar 2012)

Hi, wollt mal fragen ob ihr morgen wieder eine Enduro-Tour startet und ob ich mich da ggf. anschliessen könnte?

Wollte schon länger mal in WI fahren, nur kenn ich mich da garnicht aus.

Wenn ja, bräuchte ich auch mal Infos bzgl. Wo, Wann, Wie lang, Weshalb?

Grüsse


----------



## Mexicansativa (2. Januar 2012)

jo genau was geht morgen ich habe auch mal Zeit????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Januar 2012)

Abfahrt ist 17 Uhr vom Parkplatz Fasanerie
Treffen uns hinten bei der Wendeschleife an der Schranke. Hier beginnt der Plattenweg hoch zum SK.
Hier mal die Koordinaten falls es wer nicht kennt. 50.104079,8.189042
Einfach bei Google Maps eingeben. Die Koordinaten sind dort wo der grüne Pfeil sein wird.

Die Runde dauert ca. 2h. Ist dem Wetter und dem guten Weihnachtsessen geschuldet  Werden es gemütlich angehen. Ich zumindest.
Ohne Lampe bringt es nichts!!!
Sollte es regnen fahre ich nicht. Das sollte aber bis 16:00 Uhr absehbar sein. Also ggf. nochmal hier reinschauen.

Andi Kommt nicht.

Marcel?
Oli?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Januar 2012)

Der Wetterbericht für morgen ist nicht gerade gut.
Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## CYBO (2. Januar 2012)

Kann morgen leider nicht kommen! Viel Spaß allen anderen.


----------



## Otterauge (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe Besuch und kann auch nicht


----------



## Mexicansativa (3. Januar 2012)

sorry 17 Uhr ist mir zu spät,sonst seit ir doch immer um 14 Uhr gestartet oder??
Ich fahre dann lieber heute Mittag im Rheingau eine Runde.


----------



## Otterauge (3. Januar 2012)

Nee immer 17Uhr, gab auch mal eine Ausnahme aber die Urlaubszeit ist leider bei den meisten um!


----------



## chico78 (3. Januar 2012)

Kann leider heute nicht zur Enduro Tour kommen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Januar 2012)

ich kann leider NIE zur enduro runde kommen.  

ich könnte frühestens um 19 Uhr bei euch sein. dazu bräuchte ich dann noch 3 flak-scheinwerfer.

aber am WE würde ich mal wieder fahren wollen, wenn es nicht dauerpisst.


----------



## Morti (3. Januar 2012)

bin heute nicht am Start, mein Enduro ist total zerlegt (Lagerschaden) und ich bin krank


----------



## Rankin' (3. Januar 2012)

17Uhr ist mir leider auch zu spät.
Dann mal wann anders.
Fahr daheim ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Januar 2012)

Allen Kranken eine Gute Besserung und lasst es mal richtig auskurieren!!
Bringt ja sonst nix.


----------



## CYBO (9. Januar 2012)

So Freunde... ich bin erst wieder dabei wenn mein Helius da ist. Hoffentlich mitte Feb.


----------



## Phantom25 (9. Januar 2012)

@cybo Helius Februar + 8 Wochen bei Kalle hihihi. Aber ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## Dave 007 (9. Januar 2012)

findet morgen die Tour statt? 17:00?
wäre dann am Start


----------



## Morti (9. Januar 2012)

ich bin morgen nicht dabei -> Weißheitszähne......


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2012)

Nabend,
*Tour startet morgen wie immer 17 Uhr* am gewohnten Parkplatz Fasanerie. Seht bitte zu das Ihr 17 Uhr Abfahrbereit seid und nicht erst 5 min. vorher ankommt.
Es ist kalt und wenn man mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt kommt, kühlt man schnell aus. Auch wenn man dann gleich wieder 100 Grad hat.

@Morti
Noche Gute Besserung. Hoffe es hat alles geklappt.

@Roland
Du warst doch eh nur 3x am Start 
Bis April dann


----------



## CYBO (9. Januar 2012)

Ja von Nov. - Dez.


----------



## Otterauge (10. Januar 2012)

Klappt auch bei mir nicht, hocke noch auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Mexicansativa (10. Januar 2012)

Bin eben erst heim gekommen sorry das wird doch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagolad (13. Januar 2012)

X


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Januar 2012)

Ra! Walte deines Amtes...


----------



## Dagolad (14. Januar 2012)

X


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Januar 2012)

Hast ne P.M.


----------



## Dagolad (15. Januar 2012)

Alles in Frieden geklärt und abgeschlossen.
Danke für die klärende P.M.


----------



## Morti (16. Januar 2012)

Jungs,

morgen bin ich wieder am Start!

17 Uhr Fasanerie, zieht Euch warm an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2012)

Hi, bin noch nicht sicher ob ich morgen dabei bin.
Bei schönem Wetter gehe ich ggf. am Nachmittag fahren. HW lohnt eh nicht und der Rest wohl nur bedingt.

Falls ich doch komme melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Otterauge (17. Januar 2012)

Ich werde es auch nicht packen, komme erst 16:30 Heim, mach dann nur eine sichtugn in Dirtville das war es!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Januar 2012)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
War eben fahren. Herrliches Wetter und die Temperatur noch in Ordnung.
So, jetzt unter die Dusche und dann Kaffee


----------



## Morti (24. Januar 2012)

ENDUROTIME!

17 Uhr Talstation Neroberg


----------



## herbi53 (24. Januar 2012)

Wollten wir aus gegebenen Anlaß uns nicht an der Talstation Nerobahn treffen?


----------



## herbi53 (24. Januar 2012)

*ACHTUNG ÄNDERUNG!!!!
*
Heute startet die Endurotour um 17.00 Uhr an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn!!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2012)

Hi, das schaff ich nicht. Werde hier mal sehen ob sich was getan hat.

Gruß


----------



## Phantom25 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Andi . Moregn Enduro ? . Start evtl wieder Nerobergbahn ?
Sollsehr kalt werden . Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Morti (30. Januar 2012)

bin morgen verhindert, denke wir lassen es mangels Teilnehmern ausfallen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Januar 2012)

Nerotal ist für mich leider ungünstig.
Müsste am Nachmittag mein Auto komplett leer machen und Abends wieder einräumen. Das ist mir zu aufwendig.

Werde wie gewohnt 17 Uhr an der Fasanerie starten. Mal sehen wie kalt es wird. Wenn man den Wetterfutzi´s glauben schenken darf, wird der Februar ehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Februar 2012)

Bin morgen nicht dabei. Ich war heute bei bestem Wetter und Tageslicht fahren.


----------



## Morti (14. Februar 2012)

Achtung:

heute treffen wir uns bereits um 16 Uhr !


----------



## chico78 (14. Februar 2012)

Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht. Nächste Dienstag sollte es hoffentlich wieder klappen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2012)

Werde da sein.


----------



## p.2-max (15. Februar 2012)

geht mitlerweile ohne licht was?


----------



## Hooz (15. Februar 2012)

ich würde sagen das hängt von der Tageszeit ab


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2012)

Wir sind 16Uhr gestartet und waren 17:30 am Parkplatz.
Licht haben wir nicht gebraucht.
Wenn es aber erst 17 Uhr losgeht, wird man es schon noch brauchen.
Denke bis 18 Uhr geht es im Moment auch ohne.


----------



## p.2-max (15. Februar 2012)

ah ok danke,
habe aber gerade festgestellt, dass mein schaltzug eh kaputt ist, den muss ich erst reparieren, sonst ist nämlich dauerhaft die kette rechts....


----------



## Morti (15. Februar 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ah ok danke,
> habe aber gerade festgestellt, dass mein schaltzug eh kaputt ist, den muss ich erst reparieren, sonst ist nämlich dauerhaft die kette rechts....



habe eine Lampe über, die kann ich Dir ausleihen

lustig wer um diese Zeit so online ist und nix schafft ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (15. Februar 2012)

muss das nachher vlt. mal fixen und dann mal gucken ob das klappt, schreibe später nochmal...

ich hatte nachtdienst  geh jetzt schlafen....


----------



## chico78 (17. Februar 2012)

Hab leider grad für nächsten Dienstag 16 Uhr einen Kundentermin reinbekommen, klappt also wieder nicht :-(


----------



## Morti (21. Februar 2012)

ENDUROTIME!

17 Uhr, Fasanerie


----------



## Otterauge (21. Februar 2012)

Bin sehr wahrscheinlich dort!

Edit: könnte knapp werden, um 15:11 ist bei uns in der Straße Fashingsumzug.... da komme ich nicht mit dem Auto aus dem Hof... muß ich mal gucken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Februar 2012)

Ich werde das tageslicht nutzen.
Werde nicht erst 17 Uhr kommen.

@Morti
Hast Du dem Marcel seine Mail bekommen?


----------



## Morti (21. Februar 2012)

wir haben jetzt 16:30 abgemacht, früher schaffe ich es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (21. Februar 2012)

Ok, 16:30 pack ich nicht und bin raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Februar 2012)

Morti schrieb:


> wir haben jetzt 16:30 abgemacht, früher schaffe ich es nicht


 
Alles klar. 

Das mit dem Antwortbutton ist bei einem MAC sicher nicht so einfach


----------



## Morti (21. Februar 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Das mit dem Antwortbutton ist bei einem MAC sicher nicht so einfach



huh, wo bin ich? ach auf arbeit


----------



## Otterauge (21. Februar 2012)

Also bin zu hause und meine Gabel ist drin aber meine Regierung lässt mich nicht fahren... meine Zeit kommt bald wieder!


----------



## Dave 007 (21. Februar 2012)

bei mir klappt es heute auch nicht


----------



## p.2-max (21. Februar 2012)

also ich war heute auch mal wieder dabei und ich fands sehr cool!!! aber mit ion ists schon hart so ne enduro runde....


----------



## Hooz (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wann soll's denn morgen losgehen? Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mal wieder. Weiß es aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Morti (27. Februar 2012)

mir wär 16:30 Uhr recht, hab momentan keine lampe.....

wer ist am  start?


----------



## Hooz (27. Februar 2012)

ui, da muss ich aber gaaaanz lieb zu meiner Cheffin sein (und damit meine ich nicht die zuhause)


----------



## Dave 007 (27. Februar 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2012)

16:30 wäre klasse Abfahrt bereit zu sein!!!

Bin da... ihr werdet euch freuen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2012)

Perfekte Zeit.


----------



## Otterauge (28. Februar 2012)

Mike Chauseehaus Parken und W.. 2-3 mal hochtreten wär auch eine Option um es auszunutzen...


----------



## Hooz (28. Februar 2012)

Hab's Bike dabei, jetzt heisst es nur noch pünktlich raus kommen. Bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Otterauge (28. Februar 2012)

Da kann ich euch mal wieder zeigen wo der Hammer hängt...


----------



## Hooz (28. Februar 2012)

hehe linker oder rechter Bizeps?

Edit: das Strampeln bergauf jedenfalls nicht ...


----------



## Otterauge (28. Februar 2012)

pass up... wenn du schneller bist als ich bekommst du keine passenden Dämpferaugen... aber ich will kein Druck auf dich ausüben


----------



## Hooz (28. Februar 2012)

nagut


----------



## Morti (28. Februar 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Da kann ich euch mal wieder zeigen wo der Hammer hängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (28. Februar 2012)

Freu mir!


----------



## Dave 007 (28. Februar 2012)

Treffpunkt ist dann Chausseehaus - oder?


----------



## Otterauge (28. Februar 2012)

Nee normal Fasanerie, war nur eine Idee von mir.


----------



## Morti (28. Februar 2012)

Fasanerie, wie immer


----------



## p.2-max (28. Februar 2012)

gehts 16:30 los???


----------



## Hooz (28. Februar 2012)

ja, ION Fahrer bekommen 3 Minuten Vorsprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (28. Februar 2012)

ION fahrer brauchen keinen Vorsprung, die machen euch auch so fettisch...


----------



## Hooz (28. Februar 2012)

okay nachdem Niggi das letztes Jahr mit dem Dirtbike vorgemacht hat halte ich das nicht für ausgeschlossen


----------



## Otterauge (28. Februar 2012)

Mach jetzt feierabend... keine Lust mehr!


----------



## p.2-max (28. Februar 2012)

bin jetzt daheim, bis ich an der fasanerie bin ists viel zu spät... kam leider nen feuerwehreinsatz dazwischen...


----------



## Otterauge (28. Februar 2012)

Hast was verpasst... war sehr Geil!

Denke 16:30 sollten wir beibehalten... dann gehts ohne Licht


----------



## Dave 007 (28. Februar 2012)

war sehr schön aber auch anstrengend, jetzt erst einmal ein Bier, bis demnächst


----------



## Otterauge (5. März 2012)

Morgen Tour 16:30?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2012)

Hatte heute Malör und muss erstmal schauen ob ich noch nen Schlauch hab. Dann hab ich morgen auch gut zu tun. Hoffe das ich es schaffe. Kann nicht 100% zusagen. Ich versuchs.


----------



## MantaHai (5. März 2012)

Moin bin aus Mainz und hätte Interresse an eurem Enduro Team (hab schon mit dem Roland geschrieben) wann macht ihr das nächste Mal ne Tour (morgen ? wo, wann und wie lange?)  damit ich reinschnuppern kann :-DD

Happy Trails
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2012)

So, Schlauch getauscht. Sollte also alles klar gehen morgen 

@MantaHai

Morgen, ABFAHRT ist 16:30Uhr hier >> 50.104107,8.188891 (einfach bei google Maps reinkopieren)

Eine Lampe könnte nützlich sein. Dauer ca. 2h. > hängt davon ab wie wer so drauf ist. Sturmgewehr bergauf ist nicht zu erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (6. März 2012)

bin noch nicht sicher ob ich am Start bin heute.....muss warten bis der Unitymedia-Typ da war....


----------



## Hooz (6. März 2012)

ich kann leider nicht


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2012)

Lasst euch nicht lumpen, das Wetter ist doch Mega!!!!


----------



## Hooz (6. März 2012)

muss länger arbeiten


----------



## CYBO (6. März 2012)

16:30 h wird eng... aber ich versuchs!


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2012)

Will dein Heli sehen... also gib dein Auto die Sporen!!!

Habe noch Versicherungsunterlagen von Tobi für dich.!!

Und ich könnte dir für Tim die Kralle mitbringen!


----------



## MantaHai (6. März 2012)

Schaff es wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche :-((


----------



## Morti (6. März 2012)

bin am Start, mach jetzt Feierabend


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2012)

Hier Leuts,

wollte nur sagen: Bin am WE in Nürnberg. Mal schauen, was da so in der Region geht. War einer von euch da schon mal unterwegs und kennt sich aus? Oder hat evtl. einer Lust mitzukommen?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2012)

Nürnberg kenn ich nix. Osternohe ist "in der Nähe". Aber ob die offen haben ??
Soll sehr gut für Enduro geeignet sein. Also bergab.


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2012)

Geil war es


----------



## tmac111 (6. März 2012)

@Max: Kannst mal den Alex von http://www.eightinch.de/ kontaktieren. Der ist auch bei Facebook. Der kommt aus der Gegend und kann dir bestimmt paar gute Tipps geben.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2012)

danke euch allen!


----------



## CYBO (6. März 2012)

Endurorunde heute hat echt gut getan!!


----------



## Otterauge (7. März 2012)

Und guckt nur, sein neues Heli...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (7. März 2012)

haha, sehr geil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. März 2012)

Hoi! Stolz ;-)
Sieht aber auch geil aus!


----------



## CYBO (7. März 2012)

Hey Andi du posed mit meinem Bike!!?


----------



## mrbobpage (7. März 2012)

hi, fährt jemand am samstag ne tour hätte zeit und such ne Gruppe um mitzufahren, ist egal würde bei beidem mitfahren.
gruß philip

Ps: fährt hier jemand manchmal im Raum BINGEN oder BAD-Kreuznach hab da in den letzten 2 Wochen seit ich ein AM hab geile Trails gefunden!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. März 2012)

Ich würde mal mitkommen, aber jetzt am WE ist Sonntag Pfalz angedacht.
Holzi und Raschauer kommen auch aus deiner Ecke!
Tobi (aka Deimudder) wollte Samstag wohl nach Stromberg.


----------



## MantaHai (7. März 2012)

Hätte auch Interresse an ner AM/EN Tour am Sonntag.
Kennt ihr den Felsenweg in Rodalben ist extrem geil!!!!!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den Felsenweg in Rodalben ist extrem geil!!!!!!!!


ist aber sonntags nicht zu empfehlen, da er offiziell für Biker gesperrt ist und man es nicht unnötig provozieren sollte...!


----------



## MantaHai (7. März 2012)

Steht nirgends was und ich bin den schon mit nem Guide aus der Region gefahren, der meinte, dass da keine Probleme sind die Wanderer waren auch immer freundlich


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Vor einer Weile standen zumindest an ein paar der Einstiege noch Verbotsschilder, keine Ahnung wie es aktuell aussieht. Ich will auch nix dagegen sagen, dort zu fahren (ich fahre den auch ~1 mal pro Jahr), ist i. d. R. auch echt kein Problem, vor allem die Einheimischen reagieren normal sehr gelassen auf Biker und halten auch gern mal ein Schwätzchen. Ich wollte nur davor warnen, zu Zeiten zu fahren, an denen der Weg stark bewandert ist (vor allem um die Mittagszeit in der Nähe des Naturfreundehaus), das muss auf so einem über lange Strecken recht schmalen Weg einfach nicht sein und ist der Akzeptanz sicher nicht zuträglich. Soll kein erhobener Zeigefinger sein, nur ein gut gemeinter Tip


----------



## MantaHai (8. März 2012)

Alles klar :-D wollte auch nicht gleich sämtliche Wegsperren öffnen (wäre aber ganz cool) :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrbobpage (8. März 2012)

sonntag sitzt ich schon im flieger, wies aussieht geh ich vllt samstag morgen auch nach stromberg um zu helfen und vllt bisschen zu radeln kann nur bis 2 uhr.
Weiß hier jemand WANN die samstags meistens anfangen zu bauen?
gruß philip


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2012)

> Zitat: Clemens
> 
> Am  Samstag wird wieder ab 9.30 Uhr gebaut
> 
> ...


.......


----------



## MantaHai (11. März 2012)

Findet am Dienstag die Enduro Tour statt ???
Habe nämlich extra freigehalten und hart Lust, nachdem ich es geschafft habe mit einem treppenkunststück in VR und HR jeweils 4 Löcher reinzu hauen :-DD


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2012)

Ja findet statt. Zumindest spricht im Moment nichts dagegen.

16:30 ABFAHRT
Treffpunkt hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Morti (12. März 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ja findet statt. Zumindest spricht im Moment nichts dagegen.
> 
> 16:30 ABFAHRT
> Treffpunkt hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Otterauge (12. März 2012)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## p.2-max (12. März 2012)

mal morgen meinen arzttermin abwarten, wenn der das ok gibt, rolle ich bissl mit.


----------



## Hooz (12. März 2012)

ich versuchs auch - Chance 50:50


----------



## Otterauge (12. März 2012)

Was ein klasse Wetter, das wird Geil morgen in Kurzarm Andi

Gleich noch mal war richtiges essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (12. März 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Was ein klasse Wetter, das wird Geil morgen in Kurzarm Andi
> 
> Gleich noch mal war richtiges essen



Junge, blaue Unterhosen liegen schon bereit


----------



## MantaHai (13. März 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ja findet statt. Zumindest spricht im Moment nichts dagegen.
> 
> 16:30 ABFAHRT
> Treffpunkt hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.



Bich blöd oder so? Ich war um 16:28 am Parkplatz gegenüber der Fassanerie bei dieser Erkulhle wo ein paar Sprünge sind, da war keiner ????


----------



## Otterauge (13. März 2012)

Da ist auch keiner, Treffpunkt ist neben der Fasanerie an der Schießbude!

Wir sind nach halb losgefahren!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. März 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @MantaHai
> 
> Morgen, ABFAHRT ist 16:30Uhr hier >> 50.104107,8.188891 (einfach bei google Maps reinkopieren)


 
Du warst hier 50.102304,8.193762.

Wir haben noch über Dich gesprochen. Leider waren wieder Deppen im Wald unterwegs


----------



## MantaHai (14. März 2012)

Also bei Zeigt Google Maps den Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber des Eingangs der Fassanerie an :-(


----------



## Otterauge (14. März 2012)

Der Grüne Pfeil zeigt es doch richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. März 2012)

Wollte auch mal ausprobieren wie das geht Koordinaten bei Google anzeigen. Das ist echt merkwürdig, auf dem iPad zeigt er bei mir für beide Koordinatenpaare den gleichen Standort auf dem Parkplatz an. Auf dem Laptop wird einmal der Parkplatz und bei den anderen Koordinaten der Eingang zur Schießbude angezeigt.


----------



## MantaHai (15. März 2012)

So ich habs jetzt raus wo ihr euch trefft :-D.

Fährt jemand am SA nach Stromberg zum Trail Eröffnungsfertig machen und fahren ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2012)

Hi, soweit ich weis wollen schon ein paar am WE. Schreib mal im GP Thread. Hier lesen weniger .


----------



## MantaHai (19. März 2012)

Findet morgen statt ? Diesmal finde ich es


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. März 2012)

Ja klar. 16:30 ABFAHRT.

@MantaHai
Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Phantom25 (19. März 2012)

Habt Ihr neue Uhrzeiten ? 16.30 Uhr . Dann bin ich raus .


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2012)

So wie es aussieht habe ich morgen kein Auto.. noch nicht sicher.. alternativ fahr ich von daheim aus los.. sollte aber dann nur die runde wie sonst sein sonst pack ich es auch nicht.


----------



## MantaHai (20. März 2012)

Moin da heute genau die Busse streiken mit denen ich kommen müsste (6 und 33) meine Frage: Kann mich jemand um 16:10 am Wiesbadener HBF oder in der Nähe mitnehmen (nur wenns kein Umweg ist). Wenn nicht versuch ich es nächste Woche.

VG


----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2012)

Ich denke ich schaffe es... wird sich zeigen ob ich dort bin.

Manta.. fahr ein bisschen früher und die 5km gehen doch fix zum Treffpunkt.

http://g.co/maps/27zuq


----------



## Morti (20. März 2012)

ohne mich heute, bin krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2012)

Wer kommt überhaupt..?


----------



## Hooz (20. März 2012)

kann auch nicht, muss arbeiten


----------



## MantaHai (20. März 2012)

Kann mir bitte vor 15:30 jemand ne SMS schreiben ob es stattfindet !!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. März 2012)

Ich fahr definitiv.
MantaHai hab ich informiert. Der schafft es aber wohl nicht.

@Oli
Die letzten Wochen waren nur Leute am Start die ehr konnten. Außerdem haben wir so das Wetter / Licht nutzen können. 
Am WE werden glaube die Uhren umgestellt. Dann können wir gerne auch wieder 17 Uhr starten.


----------



## CYBO (20. März 2012)

Bin heute zu 90% dabei.
Sorry MantaHai ich komme aus der anderen Richtung.


----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2012)

Ich bin daheim und fahre jetzt gleich los, nach Lust und Laune bin ich am Treffpunkt ansonsten ggf. in der Nähe!

Das Wetter ist einfach zu Geil um auf der Arbeit zu verrotten


----------



## Hooz (20. März 2012)

Sack !!!


----------



## Morti (20. März 2012)

nächste Woche gehts wieder wie gewohnt um 17 Uhr los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2012)

Geil war es!!


----------



## CYBO (21. März 2012)

Jo


----------



## Nduro (26. März 2012)

Hallo fahrt ihr am Dienstag wieder. Habe Urlaub und könnte mal wieder mitfahren. War vor zwei Jahren schon mal dabei. Damals noch als Sportfreunde angemeldet. Andreas kennt mich aus LAUFENSELDEN. Wurde mich mal anschliessen. Also eventuell bis morgen.
Cu Torsten


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2012)

Ja aber jetzt wieder 17Uhr!


----------



## Morti (26. März 2012)

Ab morgen startet der Enduro-Treff wieder um 17 Uhr!

Treffpunkt wie immer an der Fasanerie / Parkplatz Schiessanlage


----------



## Morti (26. März 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Hallo fahrt ihr am Dienstag wieder. Habe Urlaub und könnte mal wieder mitfahren. War vor zwei Jahren schon mal dabei. Damals noch als Sportfreunde angemeldet. Andreas kennt mich aus LAUFENSELDEN. Wurde mich mal anschliessen. Also eventuell bis morgen.
> Cu Torsten



Hallo Torsten,

freut mich dass Du wieder mal Zeit hast mitzufahren 

Wetter soll ja gut werden, also beste Voraussetzungen 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HendrikS (26. März 2012)

Ab nächste Woche wieder dabei. Morgen hab ich leider noch einen Termin.


----------



## QUADRAL (26. März 2012)

Hi Leute. Würde mich morgen auch endlich mal anschließen wenns recht ist. Das Wetter ist ja bestens. Treffpunkt ist unten an der Schranke wo es hoch zu der Quelle geht oder?

MFG David.


----------



## Morti (26. März 2012)

QUADRAL schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Würde mich morgen auch endlich mal anschließen wenns recht ist. Das Wetter ist ja bestens. Treffpunkt ist unten an der Schranke wo es hoch zu der Quelle geht oder?
> 
> MFG David.



genau da....gegenüber der Schiessanlage


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2012)

Ich werde morgen wieder von zu hause los fahren, bin dann um 17 Uhr am Brunnen


----------



## Hooz (26. März 2012)

hab Schulung, die geht länger ...


----------



## QUADRAL (26. März 2012)

Ok. Bin dann um 17:00 Uhr da


----------



## Nduro (27. März 2012)

Werde um 17 h da sein und bringe noch jemanden mit. Wielange wollt ihr den fahren? Eventuell muss ich mich etwas früher auf den Rückweg machen.
Bis spater


----------



## Otterauge (27. März 2012)

Max 2h denke ich


----------



## Nduro (27. März 2012)

Das passt. Bis gleich


----------



## Otterauge (27. März 2012)

War klasse heute.., beim nächsten mal machen wir das Foto bevor jemand verschwindet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (27. März 2012)

Ja hat Spass, gemacht. Leider hatten wir heute noch Elternabend deshalb bin ich und Andreas verschwunden.
Wenn alles klappt bin ich nächsten Dienstag wieder dabei, dann auch ohne anschließenden Termin.
Torsten


----------



## Morti (27. März 2012)

sehr angenehm heute, Danke an die Teilnehmer 

insgesamt waren wir 12.....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. März 2012)

Biene Maja war auch wieder am Start


----------



## QUADRAL (27. März 2012)

Super Tour wars. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. März 2012)

Riesen Dank !!! Erste mal bei euch mitgefahren .. und es war klasse .... aus solidarität bin ich mit Torsten weg ...denn ..wer zusammen kommt ..geht auch zusammen! 

Wenn ichs irgendwann mal wieder schaffe komme ich gerne wieder mit 

greetz

GR


----------



## Nduro (2. April 2012)

Morgen 17h? Auch bei Regen?
Ich könnte nochmal mit. Diesmal auch bis zum Schluss. Auch bei Regen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2012)

Ich denke mal das es morgen noch trocken ist.


----------



## Morti (3. April 2012)

Enduro-Time!

auch bei Regen


----------



## Otterauge (3. April 2012)

Um 13 Uhr gestern war auch noch alles frei wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2012)

Das wäre mal wieder schön!
Am Sonntag wars auch frei.


----------



## Otterauge (3. April 2012)

Hoffe ich kann mir, um 11 Uhr erst mal zum Kinderarzt mit meiner kleinen.. hoffentlich hängt nur ein Pups quer


----------



## QUADRAL (3. April 2012)

Bin leider krank. Wäre gern wieder dabei gewesen, aber so hats keinen Zweck. Nächste Woche wieder. Fährt jemand am Wochenende, da sollte ich wieder fit sein?


----------



## Otterauge (3. April 2012)

Muß passen, fahre jetzt mal kurz!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. April 2012)

was geht denn enduromässig am freitag? ich bin über ostern hier und mache brav einen auf family. aber freitag hätte ich noch zeit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2012)

@Otterauge
Lang hat's nicht gehalten. Profis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. April 2012)

sowas ist für mich die perfekte definition von singletrail: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/247094

perfektion in pixeln. grandioses filmchen!


----------



## Otterauge (3. April 2012)

Sch**ße .. das gibt´s doch gar nicht Stepp.. muß wohl eine andere Route her!


----------



## f.topp (3. April 2012)

Sehr geiler Trail und sau cool gefahren...die pefekte Vorlage


----------



## f.topp (3. April 2012)

Am Oster Mo. gibs ne GP-Endouro Runde ab Schlangenbad.
Nette Trails und bischen Technik im Frühlingswald...ganz im Sinne der og. Definition ca. 500 hm ca. 2.30h
Treff: 14.00 Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel


----------



## Nduro (3. April 2012)

Hat mir heute echt wieder spass gemacht.Leider kann ich jetzt Dienstags nicht mehr. Habe aber heute das Beitritts Formular für den Verein weg geschickt. Macht echt Spass mit euch und vielleicht klappt ja mal Ne Tour an einem anderen Tag.
Ausserdem bin ich auch gerne bereit mich an Aktivitäten neben dem Biken zu beteiligen.
Cu Torsten


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (3. April 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Hat mir heute echt wieder spass gemacht.Leider kann ich jetzt Dienstags nicht mehr. Habe aber heute das Beitritts Formular für den Verein weg geschickt. Macht echt Spass mit euch und vielleicht klappt ja mal Ne Tour an einem anderen Tag.
> Ausserdem bin ich auch gerne bereit mich an Aktivitäten neben dem Biken zu beteiligen.
> Cu Torsten



Sauber Torsten!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. April 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Hat mir heute echt wieder spass gemacht.Leider kann ich jetzt Dienstags nicht mehr. Habe aber heute das Beitritts Formular für den Verein weg geschickt. Macht echt Spass mit euch und vielleicht klappt ja mal Ne Tour an einem anderen Tag.
> Ausserdem bin ich auch gerne bereit mich an Aktivitäten neben dem Biken zu beteiligen.
> Cu Torsten



Das klingt richtig gut Freuen uns!!
Schon mal herzlich willkommen!!



f.topp schrieb:


> Am Oster Mo. gibs ne GP-Endouro Runde ab Schlangenbad.
> Nette Trails und bischen Technik im Frühlingswald...ganz im Sinne der og. Definition ca. 500 hm ca. 2.30h
> Treff: 14.00 Parkplatz hinter Parkhotel



Sowas von dabei!!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. April 2012)

Hier mal ein erstes Helmcamvideo (ohne Schnitt) von unserem EARLY ELSASS Trip von vorletztem Wochenende:


Das war so fett!
(Lars moderiert die Fahrt )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2012)

Schöne Moderation. Geiler Trail!

Blöd nur das da gernix im Weg rumliegt und man somit einfach fahren kann. Da isses hier in WI mit den Bikegegnern schon angenehmer. Da muss man auch mal tragen


----------



## Otterauge (4. April 2012)

Sehr Geiles Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. April 2012)

Und noch eins, vom ersten Tag. Letzter Trail, obere Hälfte:


Diesmal übrigens ganz ohne Ton. Die gopro hatte diesmal komischerweise keinen aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. April 2012)

Vom Thomsen:


----------



## Otterauge (5. April 2012)

Klasse, das will ich hier haben


----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. April 2012)

Total geil, vor allem die lupenreine französisch' Interpretation von Lars. Beeindruckend.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. April 2012)

Der Trail war auch geil:


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. April 2012)

Hi Leutz hab übers We also ab 06.04 bis 10.04 viel Zeit ...! würde gerne wieder mitfahren. Hat spaß gemacht das letzte mal!

fahrt ihr oder jemand ? wegen franks tour am mo. .. kann mich jemand von mz mombach oder Wi mitnehmen?

grüße


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. April 2012)

heute 10:30 fasanerie


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. April 2012)

Haha verpennt^^ wird sonst noch gefahren?Gruß


----------



## Otterauge (6. April 2012)

Langes WE... da werden die Parks besucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. April 2012)

Würde gerne mit hab leider kein Auto :'(


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. April 2012)

Montag dann gravity pilots endurotour vom Frank. In Schlangebad. 14 uhr. Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet.
Bis dahin noch ein enduro video, das letzte vorerst:


----------



## f.topp (8. April 2012)

cool Sepp, mit dem Wetter wird schon... sind doch nicht aus Zucker...
Treffpunkt Parkplatz hinter dem Parkhotel


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2012)

Das Wetter heute macht mich nicht so an. sorry. Ich bin heute raus.


----------



## f.topp (9. April 2012)

Wetter is echt nicht so der Knaller, werde aber trotzdem ne kleine Runde drehen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. April 2012)

in kronberg hat s geschneit... oh mann. bin raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (10. April 2012)

Jungs, wer ist am Start heute?


----------



## herbi53 (10. April 2012)

Ich!


----------



## Otterauge (10. April 2012)

Ich kann, weiß aber nicht ob ich so lange warten kann..!


----------



## Morti (10. April 2012)

Super


----------



## Dave 007 (10. April 2012)

bin heute nicht dabei, fahre aber wahrscheinlich je nach Wetter entweder Do. oder Fr. am Feldberg


----------



## Otterauge (10. April 2012)

Die Sonne lacht.. ich muß einfach jetzt los.. wer wie es später aussieht. Fahr schön locker vielleicht bin ich um 17Uhr am Start. Wenn dann bin ich Pünktlich!

Edit: Bin raus, habe mich schon gut eingesaut.


----------



## mrbobpage (10. April 2012)

cooles video  geile stelle bei 2:50min zwischen den bäumen durch!

was kostet den der ausflug ins elsass dieses Jahr so GROB!?
und wie lang geht der Genau?
Gruß philip


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. April 2012)

*Gravity Pilots Enduro Elsass

25.05.2012 (Freitag) bis 28.05.2012 (Montag)
>>Anreise evtl. bereits Donnerstag Abend<<*

Nur fÃ¼r Mitglieder


Einige kennen die Ecke bzw. den GP Kulttrip ja vielleicht noch gar nicht, daher ein paar Infos, was uns erwartet.

So war das 2003:




*
Die Region*

Das Elsass ist eine Region, die ab der SÃ¼dgrenze von Rheinlandpfalz los geht und sich bis runter an die Schweiz zieht. So gesehen also das franzÃ¶sische GegenstÃ¼ck zum Odenwald und dem Schwarzwald. Die Ebene von StraÃburg teilt das Elsass in einen sÃ¼dlichen und nÃ¶rdlichen Teil. Wir fahren in den Norden, direkt nach der Grenze und damit schnell erreichbar (ca. 2 Std.).

Das Gebirge nennt sich Vogesen. Der nÃ¶rdliche Teil geht direkt in den PfÃ¤lzer Wald Ã¼ber und bietet entsprechend bekannte Dinge, die wir so mÃ¶gen: Sandsteinfelsen, Wurzeln, weiche BÃ¶den, geile trails. 
*
Trails und Touren*

Die trails sind mal schneller und flowig, mal eher technisch und verblockt. Ersteres Ã¼berwiegt aber eindeutig!





Wer die Dienstagsendurotour von Andi kennt, wird mit den Tagestouren gut zurecht kommen. Die Berge sind etwa gleich hoch, aber etwas steiler. Es geht am Tag auf ca. 3-5 Berge - und entsprechend oft runter  
TourlÃ¤nge so zwischen 25-40 km. 

Dazwischen gibt es Pausen zum SchwÃ¤tzen und um paar Burgen kennen zu lernen, von denen es dort genug gibt. Wir lassen uns allgemein immer genug Zeit: Auch wenn es mal bergab ein paar geile Stellen gibt machen wir Stop und testen verschiedene lines aus. 

Nebenbei findet man z. B. natÃ¼rliche Wallrides aus Sandstein - extrem genial das GelÃ¤nde dort!





Wenn alle schÃ¶n brav sind, gibt's am letzten Tag wieder die schon legendÃ¤re Shuttelrunde: RÃ¤der in die Autos und paar mal auf einen Berg ohne richtigen Namen hoch und auf verschiedenen, recht unbekannten trails wieder runter. Teilweise ist der Wald so dicht, dass der Lenker kaum zwischen den BÃ¤umen durchpasst. Man rauscht durch einen grÃ¼nen Tunnel ;-)

*Unterkunft*

Wir schlagen unsere Zelte am vom Tim geposteten Zeltplatz auf. Der liegt direkt am Waldrand und ist extrem chillig! Ein bis zwei touren beginnen wir direkt von dort, zu den anderen geht es zunÃ¤chst ein paar Minuten per Auto.

Highlights in Sachen SanitÃ¤rkomfort kann man "eher" nicht erwarten. Wellness machen wir auf dem trail und Abends am Grill 

Letztes mal haben wir so derb aufgefahren, dass der HollÃ¤nder gegenÃ¼ber fast die Scheidung bei seiner Frau eingereicht hÃ¤tte 

Was wer genau mitnimmt, stimmen wir noch mal vorher ab.





*Das Rad*

Am besten seid ihr mit einem Enduro (z. B. Nicolai Helius AM oder Ibis Mojo) bedient. Zwischen 140-170 mm Federweg ist optimal, Reifen zwischen 750-1000g sind empfehlenswert.

*Kosten*

Letztes mal waren es 25â¬ fur den Campingplatz
Ca. 50â¬ FÃ¼r die Essenskasse
Und dann was man so an eigener Verpflegung braucht (ggf tagsÃ¼ber mal einkehren oder so)
==> ziemlich billisch ;-)






Mehr dazu im Internen!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. April 2012)

@Leute nur anhand der bilder und der beschreibung krieg ich extremes herzrasen 

Da ärger ich mich das ich a: kein mitglied bin und b: keine zeit hab^^

Aber vllt gibts ja schöne bilder oder vids nach dem WE


----------



## CYBO (12. April 2012)

Sehr schön beschrieben Sepp! Das wird wieder super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (12. April 2012)

Wo unterschreibe ich die Mitgliederanmeldung?

Kenn euch zwar nicht, aber beobachte das hier schon länger. Wollte schon mehrmals bei euren Dienstagstouren mitfahren habe es aber leider nie geschafft. (Bin aus Bad Kreuznach)

Wie heiss begehrt sind denn die Plätze und wie viele gibt es?

Grüße aus Kreuznach


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2012)

Hi,
hier findest Du das Formular.

Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. April 2012)

Bzgl. Elsass: Wir sind schon 13-14 Leute und damit hart an der Grenze. Aber einer geht noch ;-)

Dann schick mal rüber ;-)
Schon mal herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Sandy UK (12. April 2012)

Melden mich nächste Woche. Bin jetzt auf dem weg zum Flughafen. 5 Tage Manchester.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. April 2012)

Hau rein, viel Spaß in England.


----------



## Otterauge (15. April 2012)

Schwinge mich gleich aufs Rad und fahr mal nee runde in der Gegend


----------



## Lurs (15. April 2012)

Hey,
möchte auch gleich ne Runde drehen. Wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen?


----------



## Otterauge (15. April 2012)

Hättest mich angerufen.. war von 10-gerade Unterwegs!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2012)

OKAY! Eins noch!

Ist nur die untere Hälfte des trails ;-) Das gebabbel ist mit drauf.
Man beachte den Abschluss Move vom Lurs bei 7:27 - das sah live ziemlich fett aus. Umsetzen to nosewheelie to drift-männerslide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (17. April 2012)

Nicht Schlecht!

Na wer kommt heute alles, bin dabei!


----------



## Morti (17. April 2012)

Enduro-Time!

17 Uhr Fasanerie 

Bringt Zeit mit, heute gehts etwas länger....mit geiler Abfahrt


----------



## QUADRAL (17. April 2012)

Hab grade den Mitgliedsantrag beim Zuständigen in den Kasten geworfen, ist zufällig direkt bei mir um die Ecke.

Werde heute auch kommen, hoffe das Wetter hält.


----------



## Rankin' (17. April 2012)

Ich würde heute auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren, falls ichs schaff die nächsten paar Minuten aus der Firma rauszukommen.


----------



## Otterauge (17. April 2012)

Super.. dann geh ich mal Heim und Spritz mir EPO


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. April 2012)

Eine "Tube" für mich bidde auch Andi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUADRAL (17. April 2012)

Grade das Rad gechecked und bemerkt, dass der Schaltzug am Schaltwerk so gut wie durch ist. Hab nur noch einen gebrauchten hier, der natürlich zu kurz ist, könnte kotzen. Besorg mir mal nen neuen und fahr dann alleine eine Runde, das schaff ich bis fünf nicht mehr, verdammt 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## Morti (17. April 2012)

war sehr cool heute, schicke neue Trails


----------



## Otterauge (17. April 2012)

War Hammer, endlich kommt ihr mal mit


----------



## Otterauge (18. April 2012)

Wollte keiner so richtig aufs Bild...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2012)

Ohhh, ein P2 Max auf Ibis ;-)

Da bekomm der Andi dicke Backen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2012)

Nee, ist der Lars (Lurs).


----------



## Otterauge (18. April 2012)

Nee das ist Lars.. Lurs von 7:27 aus deinem Trailer

ups zu spät... aber der hat auch nee Mega Lunge wie Max


----------



## Rankin' (18. April 2012)

Ja, war super. Vielen Dank nochmal das ich mitdurfte.
Vielleicht bald mal wieder.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Nee das ist Lars.. Lurs von 7:27 aus deinem Trailer
> 
> ups zu spät... aber der hat auch nee Mega Lunge wie Max



Das stimmt 
Hatte ich vorhin auf dem Handy schlecht gesehen.


----------



## Otterauge (20. April 2012)

Morgen jemand nee Endurotour geplant..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (20. April 2012)

Hallo Otterauge 
ich will morgen früh fahren.So von 9- 12h. Wir sind mal zusammen beim endurotreff gefahren.
Also wenn die Zeit stimmt können wir uns Treffen.
Cu Torsten


----------



## Morti (20. April 2012)

bin morgen auch mit Enduro unterwegs, allerdings erst am Nachmittag.

Starte um 15 Uhr an der Fasanerie, wer Bock hat -> melden!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. April 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Hallo Otterauge
> ich will morgen früh fahren.So von 9- 12h. Wir sind mal zusammen beim endurotreff gefahren.
> Also wenn die Zeit stimmt können wir uns Treffen.
> Cu Torsten



Geht auch nachmittag? Da könnte ich dann auch.
Würde dann zu andi dazustoßen.

Werde mal den vivid coil im helius testen. Frecherweise mit 222 mm Einbaulänge


----------



## Otterauge (21. April 2012)

Wenn dann bin ich um 15Uhr mit Morti unterwegs, aber da muß der Wettergott noch etwas Milder drauf sein.


----------



## Sandy UK (21. April 2012)

So zurück auf England.
Kann nach Elsass leider nicht mit. 
Meine Frau hat es mir quasi verboten weil ich dieses Jahr schon an so vielen anderen Wochenenden mit dem Bike weg bin...

Hab also Familien Wochenende an Pfingsten. 
Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja endlich mal nach Wiesbaden um eine Runde mit zu fahren, würde mich freuen.

Bis denn.
Sandy


----------



## CYBO (21. April 2012)

Dabei!


----------



## Nduro (21. April 2012)

Euch viel Spaß. Bei mir war das Wetter heute morgen echt ok.
Leider kann ich heute Nachmittag nicht. Sehen uns wann anders.
Torsten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2012)

Schöne Runde. Ich hab Hunger wie´s Vieh und das dauert noch


----------



## Otterauge (21. April 2012)

Geht mir ähnlich Mike, gut geschafft u. Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (24. April 2012)

Wie sieht´s aus heute.. Wetter bleibt bescheiden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. April 2012)

Bei mir wird es heute nix. Egal welches Wetter.


----------



## Morti (24. April 2012)

ich bin raus, habe magen-darm-grippe


----------



## Otterauge (24. April 2012)

Dann verabschiede ich micht auch.. WE Fitt sein ist wichtiger


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. April 2012)

Morti, gute Besserung.


----------



## Morti (24. April 2012)

danke, kommt alles aus dem Kindergarten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,

wäre heut gern mal wieder mit gefahren aber ...waren am WE in Stromberg und im Odenwald ...bin bisschen fix und alle^^

wir fahren aber nach Winterberg am So ...! fährt jemand von euch dort am so.?

gruß


----------



## Otterauge (24. April 2012)

Andi ja das kenne ich, da kommt ständig was.. also besser dich gut

Winterberg fährt von uns kaum jemand am WE. Wollen ja fahren und nicht am Lift stehen

Sa.~So. sind viele in Wildbad!


----------



## QUADRAL (24. April 2012)

Wird dann heute wohl nix. Wenn ich mir das Wetter angucke vergeht mir auch die Lust. Mal sehen, vielleicht ne kurze Runde.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2012)

Wie steht's mit der Endurotour morgen? Ich hätte mal Zeit


----------



## Morti (30. April 2012)

ich kann morgen nur Vormittags, würde dann um 9 Uhr an der Fasanerie starten.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hooz (30. April 2012)

Vormittags würde bei mir auch gehen  (nachmittags nicht)
wie lange fahren wir, 2 Stunden?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2012)

Ah, so ein Mist. Ich kann nur spät Nachmittags.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (30. April 2012)

Wie lange soll die Tour zeitlich ungefähr gehen?


----------



## Morti (30. April 2012)

ja, denke so 2 Stunden


----------



## Sandy UK (30. April 2012)

Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (30. April 2012)

Morti schrieb:


> ich kann morgen nur Vormittags, würde dann um 9 Uhr an der Fasanerie starten.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?


9 Uhr würde bei mir klappen. Halbe Stunde später wäre auch okay


----------



## Morti (30. April 2012)

Hooz schrieb:


> 9 Uhr würde bei mir klappen. Halbe Stunde später wäre auch okay



Ok, dann machen wir 9:30 Uhr an der Fasanerie fest


----------



## Hooz (30. April 2012)

super


----------



## Phantom25 (30. April 2012)

Bin dabei 2 Stunden  Zeit . Platte ?


----------



## Otterauge (30. April 2012)

Ich mach nichts fest... Wildbad hat mich heute ausgelutscht... wenn was geht bin ich da


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2012)

Wär noch jemand Nachmittags 17 Uhr am Start?


----------



## MantaHai (30. April 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wär noch jemand Nachmittags 17 Uhr am Start?



Joa eventuell würde morgen nochmal schreiben, da ich heut abend etwas sehr spät nach Hause komme und nicht weiß wie fit ich bin.


----------



## Morti (30. April 2012)

Phantom25 schrieb:


> Bin dabei 2 Stunden  Zeit . Platte ?



ja, dachte an Platte ohne Umweg


----------



## Otterauge (30. April 2012)

Bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2012)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Joa eventuell würde morgen nochmal schreiben, da ich heut abend etwas sehr spät nach Hause komme und nicht weiß wie fit ich bin.



Ja, mach das!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (30. April 2012)

Würde morgen auch gerne eine Runde mitfahren, vorzugsweise um 9:30 Uhr. Fühle mich heute leider nicht ganz so fit, mal sehen wie es morgen früh ausschaut. Werde dann spontan entscheiden und nochmals Bescheid geben.


----------



## Sagi (1. Mai 2012)

komme auch an die Fasanerie, Restalkohol inklusive


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Mai 2012)

komme um 9:30 Uhr dazu


----------



## chico78 (1. Mai 2012)

Laura und ich fahren heute um 17 Uhr ab Nerotal Parkplatz eine Runde. 

@Sepp und MantaHai, ihr könnt gerne mitfahren


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (1. Mai 2012)

chico78 schrieb:


> Laura und ich fahren heute um 17 Uhr ab Nerotal Parkplatz eine Runde.
> 
> @Sepp und MantaHai, ihr könnt gerne mitfahren



könnt ich auch noch mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico78 (1. Mai 2012)

Klar


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (1. Mai 2012)

chico78 schrieb:


> Klar



jippi also treffpunkt unten am nerotal parkplatz wo die bahn hoch fährt oder?


----------



## chico78 (1. Mai 2012)

Ja genau


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. Mai 2012)

Evtl schaffe ich es auch.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Mai 2012)

Komme auch!


----------



## MantaHai (1. Mai 2012)

Schaffs leider nicht mehr :-(..........


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Mai 2012)

Das war G E I L heute!!!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Mai 2012)

Heute morgen bei der Frühschicht:


----------



## chico78 (1. Mai 2012)

Jap, war echt sehr fett !!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Mai 2012)

Tach zusammen,

wie der Sepp nun aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann, hat der Feldberg genial gute Trails. Bin also dafür, dass mal mehr GPler mitkommen und bin gerne bereit den Guide zu machen. Lasst mich wissen, ob Interesse besteht.

Viele Grüße

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (2. Mai 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wie der Sepp nun aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann, hat der Feldberg genial gute Trails. Bin also dafür, dass mal mehr GPler mitkommen und bin gerne bereit den Guide zu machen. Lasst mich wissen, ob Interesse besteht.
> 
> ...



Interesse ja, aber wenig Zeit....


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Mai 2012)

Auch gerne mal, ob das Wochenende frei ist, weiss bis jetzt aber leider noch nichtmal die Firma. Ansonsten bin ich gerne mal dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich komme def. wieder mit. Jetzt am Samstag wollte ich ggf. mal nach Beerfelden. Lass dann mal quatschen und Termin suchen!


----------



## Nduro (2. Mai 2012)

Hätte auch Interesse. Bei mir ist aber auch schwierig mit der Zeit. Vielleicht mal ein Termin der 2 Wochen vorher angekündigt wird.


----------



## Hooz (3. Mai 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wie der Sepp nun aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann, hat der Feldberg genial gute Trails. Bin also dafür, dass mal mehr GPler mitkommen und bin gerne bereit den Guide zu machen. Lasst mich wissen, ob Interesse besteht.
> 
> ...



Bei mir isses so wie bei Andi ... Zeit ist der Engpass. Wielange dauert ne Feldbergtour? Würde sehr gerne mal hin!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Mai 2012)

Freut mich sehr, dass so reges Interesse besteht. Wir finden schon was für alle. 

Ich mache mal einen Thread im internen auf, da ich jetzt ein paar Details posten werde, die nicht unbedingt für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind. Nächster Termin, den ich anbieten kann, ist der 13. Mai. 

Hier geht's weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=6140


----------



## Nduro (3. Mai 2012)

Der 13.05.12 wurde bei mir vielleicht sogar passen. 
Bin erst seit April Mitglied. Kann mir jemand sagen an wen ich mich wenden muss um Zugang zum Internen Forum zu bekommen?

Danke Torsten


----------



## Otterauge (3. Mai 2012)

Wende dich mal an raascha !


----------



## Nduro (3. Mai 2012)

Danke, habe Ihn angemailt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (8. Mai 2012)

Und wer ist am Start heute?


----------



## herbi53 (8. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Phantom25 (8. Mai 2012)

Jo dabei


----------



## Morti (8. Mai 2012)

muss heute mal aussetzten und länger im Büro bleiben 

Euch viel Spass


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Mai 2012)

Dabei


----------



## Otterauge (8. Mai 2012)

Dann bring den Bolzen mit... und schätz ab wieviel er kürzer sein muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Mai 2012)

halber cm (über den daumen) ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Mai 2012)

Wetter soll ja halten. Bin also auch da. 
Mal gucken ob ich überhaupt noch biken kann.


----------



## chico78 (8. Mai 2012)

sieht arbeitstechnisch gut aus. dabei


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (8. Mai 2012)

kann mir einer den treffpunkt nennen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Mai 2012)

Hi, Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz bei der Einfahrt zum Schießstand.


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (8. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi, Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz bei der Einfahrt zum Schießstand.



danke kannst du mir nur noch uhrzeit sagen?


----------



## QUADRAL (8. Mai 2012)

Werde auch kommen.


----------



## chico78 (8. Mai 2012)

Treffpunkt für die dienstags Enduro-Tour ist immer 17 Uhr und immer an der Fasanerie (vor der Fasanerie links den Parkplatz bis zum Ende hochfahren), es sei denn hier steht etwas anderes.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Mai 2012)

ABFAHRT ist 17 Uhr. 
Also ein wenig früher schadet nix.


----------



## chico78 (8. Mai 2012)

Jap, stimmt. Guter Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (8. Mai 2012)

War Geil... beim nächsten mal seit ihr Weicheier mal fitt


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Mai 2012)

Bin eben nochmal hochgestrampelt zur Platte, das nächste mal dann aber ne richtige Tour ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Mai 2012)

Mal nen Trail wäre auch gut gewesen


----------



## Otterauge (9. Mai 2012)

Ja schnubbi das war ja nur was für kleine Waden gestern..


----------



## CYBO (9. Mai 2012)

Super Gruppe gestern!
Über die Runde die Mike ausgewählt hat ... Naja kann man sich streiten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2012)

Es geht um Kondition und nicht um Spaß.


----------



## p.2-max (9. Mai 2012)

für die nächste enduro runde bin ich gerüstet!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Mai 2012)

willkommen im club. aber warum 1x vorne?


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Mai 2012)

Jawohlllll!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> willkommen im club. aber warum 1x vorne?



Weil es reicht 

(neeein, jetzt bitte keine 1ply/2ply / Federwegs / Singlespeed Debatte)

Geiles Gerät! Da ist der kl. Max nicht mehr zu stoppen!! 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## p.2-max (9. Mai 2012)

einfach vorne ist ausreichend... hoffe ich doch 

danke jungs, ihr dürft alle mal anfassen, nur max nicht der hat sein eigenes spielzeug


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Mai 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Weil es reicht


----------



## p.2-max (9. Mai 2012)

max ich teste das jetzt mal, mal gucken...


----------



## Hooz (9. Mai 2012)

und was wiegt das Geschoss? Bin gespannt wie das Ergebnis vom ersten Enduro Rennen sein wird .... häng' dich einfach an den Klausmann dran und in der letzten Kurve ziehst du vorbei


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Mai 2012)

Muss mich mal outen. Bin ganzschön Platt von gestern..!
@Mäxchen: Wann gehen wir fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (9. Mai 2012)

Sehr Geil Max... jetzt fährt er genau so schnell hoch wie runter... wo soll das nur hinführen!

Marcus mir geht es gut... Buchse ist fertig und nu bin ich schon seit Stunden an den Vergasern von Marcel..... mein Cheffe zeigte sich auch schon interessiert


----------



## p.2-max (9. Mai 2012)

@marcus: ja freitag wollte ich mal ne kleine runde drehen, da morgen und am we schaffen angesagt ist...

@marcus k.: warm anziehen...


----------



## Lurs (9. Mai 2012)

@max: Wann willst du denn am Freitag los?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn es nicht allzu früh ist, könnt ich ggf. auch. 
Ich kann aber noch nicht sagen wann ich am Freitag da bin.


----------



## p.2-max (10. Mai 2012)

kann mich da nach euch richten... habe frei.


----------



## Otterauge (10. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte.. muß mich aber schonen für Sa.. will euch aber auch keine lange Nase machen mit der puren Kraft meiner Lenden 


Mike da könne man heute Abend doch .... kratzen...


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Mai 2012)

Morgen könnt klappen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2012)

@Otterauge
Heute wird nix.
Auto muss zur Durchsicht und 19 Uhr hab ich Trikotabholung vereinbart.
Wir müssen demnächst mal gucken was an der HW geht. Die fehlt irgendwie

@Freitag
Plant Ihr erstmal. Ich hab in F eine Besprechung die wohl doch bis 14 Uhr geht. Werde mich dann melden wenn es klappen sollte. Leider kann ich nix genaues sagen.


----------



## Otterauge (10. Mai 2012)

Alles klar Mike


----------



## p.2-max (10. Mai 2012)

marcus und ich um 11:30 an der fasanerie. lockere tour, wer mit will muss nur da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurs (10. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte erst ab 17 Uhr an der Fasanerie sein, aber morgen soll es ja angeblich richtig schlechtes Wetter geben...

Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## p.2-max (12. Mai 2012)

gerade nach dem dienst ne schnelle runde gedreht... beste temperatur gerade gewesen


----------



## p.2-max (14. Mai 2012)

morgen um 17 uhr ??? wäre am start...


----------



## Otterauge (15. Mai 2012)

Geh ich von aus Max!


----------



## Morti (15. Mai 2012)

Enduro-Time!

17 UHr, Fasanerie


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2012)

Ich machs vom Wetter abhängig.
Und das sieht bisher net so doll aus.


----------



## CYBO (15. Mai 2012)

@Max ich würde dir heute gerne den Pavillon und den Grill für WIBE übergeben ok?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Und das sieht bisher net so doll aus.


 
Update: REGEN, im Moment


----------



## Morti (15. Mai 2012)

fängt in Wiesbaden gerade an....ziemlich dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantom25 (15. Mai 2012)

Wetter egal bin dabei. Wenn wir fahren regnet es nicht mehr. Positiv denken.


----------



## Otterauge (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn es annähernd so wie jetzt nachher ist, bin ich raus...


----------



## Phantom25 (15. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn los, werden wir jetzt zu Weicheiern und Rennradfahrern.


----------



## p.2-max (15. Mai 2012)

scheiß auf regen, ist doch warm 

@roland: kannst du mir den pavillion vor der endurotour bringen oder halt danach, ist mir egal. und was hat es mit dem grill auf sich???

@olli: genau, ach auto ist gerade schonwieder bei euch


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (15. Mai 2012)

hat schon längst aufgehört zu regnen bin dabei auch wenns regnet


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Mai 2012)

wenn das hier so weiter geht, kann ich ab morgen in frankfurt auf den bloccupy-barrikaden trial fahren! alter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUADRAL (15. Mai 2012)

Ich warte auch mal das Wetter ab. Momentan siehts ganz gut aus


----------



## Otterauge (15. Mai 2012)

Dann aber keine Quählrunde... der Boden ist tief genug


----------



## p.2-max (15. Mai 2012)

also unter 4 stunden geht hier heute keiner heim


----------



## CYBO (15. Mai 2012)

Musste länger arbeiten.
@max kann dir den Pavillon morgen vorbei bringen.


----------



## p.2-max (15. Mai 2012)

ich arbeite morgen bis 8 bin daher frühestens um 20:30 daheim, danach ist aber ok. wer nimmt den pavillion aus wibe eigendlich zurück???

******* bin ich platt, über 4,5 stunden biken merkt man schon... am ende nochmal nach taunusstein hoch tat echt weh...


----------



## Lurs (15. Mai 2012)

Hier die Bilder von heute, leider ist das Gruppenbild mit Selbstauslöser nichts geworden...




Und eins extra für unseren Foto-Muffel


----------



## Morti (15. Mai 2012)

war cool heute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2012)

Ja wars, außer das es wieder einen Trail weniger gibt


----------



## Otterauge (16. Mai 2012)

War klasse, aber das die nun auch mit Baumaschienen im Wald frische Junge Bäume platt machen ist echt eine frechheit!!


----------



## CYBO (22. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei... beim rasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2012)

Werde auch da sein.


----------



## Otterauge (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ich packe es.. hier brennt gerade der Kittel auf der Arbeit...


Wetter passt


----------



## Morti (22. Mai 2012)




----------



## Sandy UK (22. Mai 2012)

Wann fahrt ihr heute? 
Treffen am Parkplatz Fasanerie?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2012)

17:00 Uhr. 


Hab 16 Uhr noch einen Termin. Hoffe das ich es bis 17 Uhr schaffe. Ansonsten komm ich nach. Oder fahre nur eine kurze runde.


----------



## Morti (22. Mai 2012)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr heute?
> Treffen am Parkplatz Fasanerie?



Parkplatz oben an der Schießanlage, rechts der Bushaltestelle reinfahren und ganz hoch


----------



## QUADRAL (22. Mai 2012)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei!


----------



## Holzfehler (22. Mai 2012)

am start !


----------



## Sandy UK (22. Mai 2012)

Man was ist das ein kranker Verkehr in Wiesbaden. 20min für die letzten 3km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (22. Mai 2012)

Klasse war es..


----------



## Holzfehler (22. Mai 2012)

Super Tour mal wieder, hat richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## QUADRAL (22. Mai 2012)

Jo, war eine schöne Tour!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2012)

Niklas der Singlespeedler! Schon stramm was Du da weggetreten hast.


----------



## Lurs (22. Mai 2012)

Hier Mike's neuer Giro Spaceship 3000:



Und hier die Truppe ohne meiner einer (man beachte das geile Rad vorne rechts im Bild  ):


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2012)

Lars, haste wieder links und rechts vertauscht. Das geile  Rad ist doch das grüne. Und das steht LINKS. Man man man 

Ansonsten geiler Helm den ich da habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (22. Mai 2012)

also rechts ist eindeutig das geilste rad. da hat lars wohl recht...


----------



## Otterauge (23. Mai 2012)

Mike du kannst das tragen


----------



## CYBO (24. Mai 2012)

War echt TOP! 
Danke an den Guide Andi (the M..F Hunter) und alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## Nduro (28. Mai 2012)

Morgen wie üblich Treffpunkt 17h?
Könnte wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder dabei sein.

Cu Torsten


----------



## Morti (28. Mai 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Morgen wie üblich Treffpunkt 17h?
> Könnte wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder dabei sein.
> 
> Cu Torsten



jawoll, 17 Uhr gehts los


----------



## 8 Inch (28. Mai 2012)

18:36 wieder zu Hause, 

4 Tage Elsass, 4000hm sandiger Boden und eine menge Schweiß,
garnicht mal so geil.

4000 tm und eine Sau coole Trupe und den besten Guide ever, Trails wie im Bilderbuch,
leider GEIL!!

Mehr geht nicht, Bremsbeläge abgenutzt, ein paar kollateral Schäden kostet ein paar Euro der Rest unbezahlbar. DANKE

Every ride tells a Story
Ui, Ui, Ui, Ui, Haa , Haa, Haa.
So Long
Insider:


----------



## Otterauge (28. Mai 2012)

Schön zu hören.

17uhr am Start, kommt Wahrscheinlich noch jemand dazu den ich heute getroffen habe!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2012)

Werde auch da sein.
@Morti
Bring morgen Deinen Dremel wieder mit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Mai 2012)

8 Inch schrieb:


> 18:36 wieder zu Hause,
> 
> 4 Tage Elsass, 4000hm sandiger Boden und eine menge Schweiß,
> garnicht mal so geil.
> ...



Das trifft es perfekt! Danke auch für das Lob 

Ich glaub, wir haben alles richtig gemacht. Was eine Landschaft 
Wald, trails, Campingplatz - Traum!

Aber am besten: Wirklich tolle Gruppe, super Stimmung, viel gelacht!!! 

Zur Not machen wir das (wie immer) nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Schneckenreiter (29. Mai 2012)

War absolut genial!!
Blöd nur, daß ich mir diese 2m Regel einfach nicht merken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (29. Mai 2012)

Tour ist auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen, tolle Trails bei super Wetter.
kann so schlecht schätzen, war doch alles 2,01m


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Mai 2012)

Burk und ich waren ja nur Samstag dabei, aber es hat mal wieder Riesenspaß gemacht. Es ist eben einfach ein verdammt witzige Truppe! 

Kostprobe gefällig?


> Er: "Kakktusse"
> Sie: "Das heisst Kakteen!"
> Er: "Ich meine aber Dich!"



Hrhrhrhr


----------



## MantaHai (29. Mai 2012)

Wäre erst um 17:10 da reicht, das noch ?


----------



## Otterauge (29. Mai 2012)

Du bist doch schnell und holst einfach auf


----------



## QUADRAL (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte heute noch frei und hab heute morgen schon eine große Runde gedreht. Wünsch euch viel Spaß nachher!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Mai 2012)

Gibt's schon Fotos vom Elsass?
Wenn ihr mal Zeit habt, könnt ihr ja mal posten...

Und hach, was freu ich mich auf das Video. Soooo geil.


----------



## 8 Inch (29. Mai 2012)

Long?
Und wer hat es gefilmt, aber bitte in Zeitlupe


----------



## 8 Inch (29. Mai 2012)

Will am Sonntag früh nach Stromberg 3-4Stunden ab 9Uhr, Travis hat Geburtstag
Schliesst sich wer an???


----------



## 8 Inch (29. Mai 2012)

Ich vermisse noch meine Casa oder richtig résidence.
Hat das wer gesehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (30. Mai 2012)

8 Inch schrieb:


> Ich vermisse noch meine Casa oder richtig résidence.
> Hat das wer gesehen???



Dein Mobilreihenhaus liegt bei Sepp im Schuppen, Deine Megagrip Handschuhe kleben noch am Lenker und Dein Kulturbeutel hat es nie gegeben. 
Für weitere Suchanfragen einfach hier posten.


----------



## 8 Inch (30. Mai 2012)

Es gab ja genug andere


----------



## CYBO (31. Mai 2012)

Hab noch einen Oakley Handschuh... Hat vor der Abfahrt auf dem Boden gelegen.


----------



## 8 Inch (31. Mai 2012)

Foto, Viedeo?
Stellt doch mal was rein ungeschnitten!


----------



## MantaHai (31. Mai 2012)

Ihr hättet am Di ja ruhig mal warten können, Adrenalinjunki3 und ich haben euch nicht mehr gefunden.... Wir hatten zwar auch unseren Spaß aber auf die paar Minuten wäre es ja echt nicht angekommen....


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (31. Mai 2012)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ihr hättet am Di ja ruhig mal warten können, Adrenalinjunki3 und ich haben euch nicht mehr gefunden.... Wir hatten zwar auch unseren Spaß aber auf die paar Minuten wäre es ja echt nicht angekommen....



genau so ist es 5 minutes und wir währen noch mit euch gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (31. Mai 2012)

Sorry aber wenn man die letzte h nicht mehr On ist weiß man auch nicht ob noch jemand absagt. 

Daniel dann nimm doch vorher mal das Tel. in die Hand und klingel durch, Nummern stehen doch alle in der Liste!


----------



## Morti (1. Juni 2012)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ihr hättet am Di ja ruhig mal warten können, Adrenalinjunki3 und ich haben euch nicht mehr gefunden.... Wir hatten zwar auch unseren Spaß aber auf die paar Minuten wäre es ja echt nicht angekommen....



Sorry, ich hatte Dein Posting #1405 übersehen, war keine Absicht


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (1. Juni 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn man die letzte h nicht mehr On ist weiß man auch nicht ob noch jemand absagt.
> 
> Daniel dann nimm doch vorher mal das Tel. in die Hand und klingel durch, Nummern stehen doch alle in der Liste!



ups hab ich komplett vergessen


----------



## Morti (5. Juni 2012)

wenn mein Paket bis 15 Uhr zugestellt wird, bin ich am Start....

wer noch?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2012)

Bin heute nicht am Start. Muss mein Auto packen. Morgen geht es nach Bmais


----------



## CYBO (5. Juni 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## Morti (5. Juni 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> bin dabei!



super 

müsste klappen, laut DHL-Tracking wird heute zugestellt


----------



## chico78 (5. Juni 2012)

Leider nicht. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## Otterauge (5. Juni 2012)

War schon Unterwegs..


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (5. Juni 2012)

ich ich ich muss unbedingt wieder fahren so langsmam wirds zur sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (5. Juni 2012)

klappt bei mir heute nicht, nächste Woche wieder


----------



## QUADRAL (5. Juni 2012)

Ich schaffs zeitlich leider nicht mehr


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. Juni 2012)

Max und ich haben auch noch 290 km vor uns. Bei nem Durchschnitt von grob 286.4 km/h schaffen wir es auch noch. Bis gleich, Gruß aus Todtnau!


----------



## 8 Inch (7. Juni 2012)

Wenn es Wettertechnisch passt würde ich am Sonntag mal gerne eine Runde fahren gehen (aber nur hoch), gerne mal an der Platte, den Singeltrail, hätte noch jemand Begeisterung, Eifer, Einsatz, Einsatzbereitschaft, Engagement, Entsagung, Feuereifer, Hingebung, Liebe, Aufmerksamkeit, Aufwand, Demut, Energie, *Interesse*, Hingabe


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Juni 2012)

jup, schreib mal wann!


----------



## 8 Inch (9. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gerne so um 13.00 Uhr an der Nerobergbahn in Wi. losfahren wollen. (Wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt)
Frank, Sepp usw. auf geht es!!


----------



## 8 Inch (9. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich fahr heute schon einmal den Hausberg 14.15 geht es los.(MW) Chakka


----------



## 8 Inch (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe fertig, wieder da! Jetzt Grill aufheizen Hinkel mit Bierdose druf und Fußball gucke.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juni 2012)

Cooler plan. Nächstes mal mach ich mit und komme mal frech vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (9. Juni 2012)

Also morgen steht, 13.00 Uhr Nerobergbahn unten am Parkplatz!
Schöne Enduro runde mit allem

P.S. kein problem habe genug auf dem Grill ich mach mal ein Foto


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich versuchs zu schaffen, hab noch arbeit am Hals, aber melde mich soweit das wetter passt.


----------



## 8 Inch (9. Juni 2012)

So hier die Bilder: Bierhuhn mit Rosmarin Kartoffel und viel guter Wein!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (10. Juni 2012)

So, komme grad' aus Wiberg zurück und wollte zur Feier des Tages mal das Bierhuhn von Lars nachgrillen.
Hat aber nicht geklappt. 
Ach so, äh, Lars - hätte man die Dose vor dem Grillen öffnen müssen?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (10. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## 8 Inch (10. Juni 2012)

Ganz wichtig erst gut abtrinken bei mir hat das mit der ersten Dose nicht geklappt!
Die verdunstungs Gefahr ist sehr groß.

P.S. Oli wie schaut es denn heute 13:00 Uhr Wi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Juni 2012)

Koommmeee!


----------



## CYBO (10. Juni 2012)

8 Inch schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder: Bierhuhn mit Rosmarin Kartoffel und viel guter Wein!


Sieht köstlich aus!


----------



## 8 Inch (10. Juni 2012)

Schöne Endurorunde an der Platte gefahren, cooler Trail, Markus war mir eine Freude.
Dann noch einmal nach Dirtville ein bissel hüppe.


----------



## deimudder (12. Juni 2012)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> So, komme grad' aus Wiberg zurück und wollte zur Feier des Tages mal das Bierhuhn von Lars nachgrillen.
> Hat aber nicht geklappt.
> Ach so, äh, Lars - hätte man die Dose vor dem Grillen öffnen müssen?


 
Raketanabschussbasis? Bierbuttchicken = Dose auf, abtrinken, dann Huhn pflocken...


----------



## Morti (12. Juni 2012)

Enduro-Time!

17 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## Dave 007 (12. Juni 2012)

Enduro - bin dabei

beerbutchicken - wer die Zeit hat: vorher 24h einlegen (Sud mit div. Gewürzen, googlen), zwar sehr aufwändig aber schmeckt dann noch besser!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet bzw. es nicht stundenlang vorher regnet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Phantom25 (12. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei Wetter egal


----------



## Schneckenreiter (12. Juni 2012)

deimudder schrieb:


> Raketanabschussbasis? Bierbuttchicken = Dose auf, abtrinken, dann Huhn pflocken...



Endlich hat's einer gemerkt (sollte nämlich lustig sein >>> haha, hoho). 
Meine Nachbarn haben auch mit Schutzausrüstung und Helm am Gartenzaun gestanden und auf Fukushima 2 gewartet.
Das Brathuhn klebt übrigens immer noch bei mir unter'm Giebel.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juni 2012)

Vorher Waschen nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (12. Juni 2012)

ist das ein chicken jacuzzi?


----------



## Otterauge (12. Juni 2012)

Heute bin ich ein pienzchen.. wenn das Wetter passt komme ich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2012)

Heute


----------



## CYBO (12. Juni 2012)

denke ich schaffe es heute. Muss aber um sieben wieder wech.


----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2012)

bin zu 90% am start!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2012)

Bin wohl raus. Hier regnet es seit einer halben Stunde und tut es immernoch.
Hab vor meinem Urlaub noch genug zu erledigen. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2012)

fück wurde leider doch nichts... sry.


----------



## Otterauge (12. Juni 2012)

War klasse !


----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2012)

wenn wer morgen net schaffen muss, kann er sich ja mal melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (15. Juni 2012)

man muss die sonne suchen 





restlichen bilder:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50150

und nen Bild vom bike...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. Juni 2012)

schön


----------



## Otterauge (15. Juni 2012)

Klasse Bilder vom Homtrail, heute noch fein was gearbeitet


----------



## Morti (19. Juni 2012)

Enduro-Time 

wer ist am Start?


----------



## Otterauge (19. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, wenn ja muß ich mich absetzen wenn ihr zu langsam seit


----------



## CYBO (19. Juni 2012)

ich Versuchs!
--> nee wird nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (19. Juni 2012)

Gewitter ist auch in anmarsch...


----------



## QUADRAL (19. Juni 2012)

Hab grade heiße Phase, Klausurzeit und son Kram. Bekomm nix auf die Kette


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (19. Juni 2012)

bin dabei trotz schmuddel wetter


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2012)

in Biebrich ist es (noch) trocken. Ich starte mal.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juni 2012)

ich hab heute erstmal das mojo zum arzt gebracht. herrlich - mittags unter der woche ist ja bei hibike überhaupt nix los...   neues KB druff, neue bereifung und UST mal checken, dann sollte ich ab samstag wieder einsatzbereit sein. mann das war echt ein scheisz am sonntag...


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (19. Juni 2012)

ich kann heut erst später los ich treff euch dann an der eisernen hand


----------



## Morti (19. Juni 2012)

war cool heute, Danke an die Mitfahrer


----------



## Otterauge (19. Juni 2012)

Ja war es..  bis auf das I-Tüpfelchen.... Handy verloren und auf dem Rückweg kricht einer mit 35kmh rum... dran vorbei mit 60+ und jemand wollte mich unbedingt ablichten...grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. Juni 2012)

:-(


----------



## Sagi (25. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gegen 19:00h am Feldberg endurieren, hat jemand Interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (26. Juni 2012)

bin heute nicht am Start, Enduro-Tour findet aber trotzdem zur gewohnten Zeit statt...

verfahrt Euch nicht


----------



## Dave 007 (26. Juni 2012)

bitte mal posten wer kommt, falls niemand kann fahre ich am Feldberg


----------



## Nduro (26. Juni 2012)

Schade Morti
Ich habe heute Urlaub und bin am Start. 17 h Denke es kommen noch einige.


----------



## Sagi (26. Juni 2012)

Bin heute am Feldi am Start


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2012)

Bin noch nicht ganz sicher. Hab noch einiges zu erledigen. Werde fahren müssen wie es reinpasst.
Mal sehen. Warten müsst Ihr nicht!


----------



## Otterauge (26. Juni 2012)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus wie bei Steppi... hier tanzt der Bär auf der Arbeit...


----------



## CYBO (26. Juni 2012)

Denke schon.
@ Andi dachte wir fahren heute die neue Route? nächstes mal


----------



## QUADRAL (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab noch 2 Wochen Klausuren. Schreibe auch irgendwie ausgerechnet immer mittwochs eine  . Also ist pauken pauken pauken angeagt


----------



## Morti (26. Juni 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> Denke schon.
> @ Andi dachte wir fahren heute die neue Route? nächstes mal



sorry, hab ab freitag urlaub und muss noch einiges hier erledigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (26. Juni 2012)

Wir waren dann doch alle da, sehr Geil war es!!


----------



## CYBO (27. Juni 2012)

Yeah! 
Bilder sind leider alle unscharf ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juni 2012)

wo sind eigentlich die fotos von der letzten elsasstour abgeblieben?


----------



## Hooz (3. Juli 2012)

Männers, wie sieht es heute aus? Habs Fahrrad dabei ... sieht ganz gut aus, dass es klappt


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juli 2012)

Ui... lange nichts mehr von dir gehört oder gesehen auf der Piste


----------



## Hooz (3. Juli 2012)

ja ich kann dir sagen die Plautze lässt grüßen  Also 17 Uhr wie immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. Juli 2012)

Seh ich so.. 17Uhr!


----------



## Hooz (3. Juli 2012)

okay prima, denke zu 90% dass es klappt. Sonst melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## Morti (3. Juli 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich hier nicht hängen bleibe bin ich auch da. Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## Schneckenreiter (3. Juli 2012)

Bin heute auch endlich mal wieder dabei


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (3. Juli 2012)

muss leider passen mein schleuder trauma is noch net ganz ausgeheilt
aber euch noch viel spaß


----------



## p.2-max (3. Juli 2012)

jungs ich komme auch, macht schonmal eure trinkblasen voll


----------



## f.topp (3. Juli 2012)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Bin heute auch endlich mal wieder dabei



Dito


----------



## Hooz (3. Juli 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> jungs ich komme auch, macht schonmal eure trinkblasen voll



ach du ******** ... jetzt wird's anstrengend ... kann ich noch absagen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2012)

Schaff es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. Juli 2012)

Fetten Daumen für Heute, sehr Lustig gewesen


----------



## Lurs (3. Juli 2012)

Mist, hat leider nicht geklappt. Hatte ein Seminar, das ging bis 18.30 Uhr....


----------



## p.2-max (3. Juli 2012)

schön wars jungs.


----------



## Hooz (4. Juli 2012)

War super gestern ! Was ich vorher nicht wusste, dass wir jetzt alle wie ein Rennteam trainieren  
Max du alte Kanone ... wie hieß der, der als Kind in den Zaubertrank gefallen ist? Maxsterix oder so ähnlich gell


----------



## Otterauge (4. Juli 2012)

Jetzt macht er auch noch den Rennradriege Angst eingeflösst, sei froh das Lars nicht noch dabei war.. die wären uns nur um die Ohren gefahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch in letzter Zeit Standardtempo 
Man muss reize setzen..

Fahre so gegen 17 Uhr ne Runde


----------



## f.topp (4. Juli 2012)

*Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach*
So. 22.07.
Start: 11.00  ca. 16.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen

Die Enduro Tour in KH ist ein echter Klassiker. Die Trails an den Felswänden von Gans und Rotenfels haben alpinen Charakter und wer sie noch nicht kennt hat  was verpasst...ca. 800hm, 30km werden gefahren. Stabile Reifen sind wichtig sonst gib es Platten.
Freue mich auf viele Mitfahrer


----------



## 8 Inch (4. Juli 2012)

Frank ich sage mal ich bin dabei!

Fahre aktuell den Hans Dampf, langt oder?, dieser Reifen ist nur zu empfehlen wirklich gut!


----------



## f.topp (4. Juli 2012)

cool Lars
ob der HD was taugt werden wir dann ja sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (4. Juli 2012)

Hi Frank the Tank 

also ich würde die silberseerunde mit euch gerne mitradeln !!! 

und der HANS DAMPF den ich auch fahre reicht mal locker :-D

ps. kannst du nochmal einen google point raushauen? weis zwar wo die Parkplätze sind ..is aber die Frage welche du meinst ;-)

würde mit dem Zug anreisen und dann die paar meter bis zur brücke mit dem bike übewinden!
grüße


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juli 2012)

"immer schön gleichmäßig aufschürfen"

http://www.youtube.com/embed/K1RAm3gnyzY?rel=0&autoplay=1 

neuer graubünden spot 

freu mich schon auf 1 woche singletrails in graubünden!


----------



## f.topp (5. Juli 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Hi Frank the Tank
> 
> also ich würde die silberseerunde mit euch gerne mitradeln !!!
> 
> ...



Herzlich willkommen! 
Ich meine den ersten Parkplatz gleich hinter der Brücke links.


----------



## f.topp (5. Juli 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Hi Frank the Tank
> 
> also ich würde die silberseerunde mit euch gerne mitradeln !!!
> 
> ...



Herzlich willkommen! 
Ich meine den ersten Parkplatz gleich hinter der Brücke links.
Punkt 49.828765,7.847192 bei Google Maps


----------



## 8 Inch (5. Juli 2012)

533 KM bis Graubünden, ah das is bei Flims sehr Geil, wann fährst du denn.
Fährste alleine, Lift, Wildcard? Ei was dann nun.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juli 2012)

8 Inch schrieb:


> 533 KM bis Graubünden, ah das is bei Flims sehr Geil, wann fährst du denn.
> Fährste alleine, Lift, Wildcard? Ei was dann nun.


ei komm halt mit! ecki, burk und ich bisher. in meiner wohnung in sils maria ist noch ein plätzsche frei. vorher 2 tage lenzerheide, 2 tage davos, dann 3 tage engadin / st moritz / sils. hotel mit ticket inklu. vielleicht auch  abstecher nach flims. wobei ich flims halt schon kenne und eigentlich neues entdecken wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juli 2012)

Flims ist aber auch wenn man es schon kennt immer wieder ein Genuss!  Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne wieder hin, die neuen Streckenteile testen, wird aber wohl nicht klappen  Auch den Never End in Laax wollten sie noch ein wenig aufhübschen, so zumindest die Info als wir letztes Jahr dort waren...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (6. Juli 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ei komm halt mit! ecki, burk und ich bisher. in meiner wohnung in sils maria ist noch ein plätzsche frei. vorher 2 tage lenzerheide, 2 tage davos, dann 3 tage engadin / st moritz / sils. hotel mit ticket inklu. vielleicht auch  abstecher nach flims. wobei ich flims halt schon kenne und eigentlich neues entdecken wollte.



Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja - bin ab Sonntag in Lenzerheide und u.a. auch mal auf dem Poschiavo Trail unterwegs...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juli 2012)

nee eher nicht, denn wir sind erst ab dem 15.7. unterwegs. schade...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn es nicht gerade ein Unwetter gibt, geh ich heute biken.
Leider zieht es hier gerade schonwieder ordentlich zu. Langsam nervt´s


----------



## Hooz (10. Juli 2012)

bei mir wird's leider nix, viel zu tun ...


----------



## p.2-max (10. Juli 2012)

heute gehts ab, egal was fürn wetter


----------



## Lurs (10. Juli 2012)

Richtig, heute geht's ab, aber nach Norwegen! Bis in 2 Wochen dann....


----------



## p.2-max (10. Juli 2012)

boahr wie ich euch beneide, viel spaß ihr beiden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2012)

MAx, ich muss kurz in die Werkstatt mein Auto holen.
Hoffe bis 17 Uhr da zu sein.
Wenn nicht fahrt einfach los.


----------



## p.2-max (10. Juli 2012)

war mal echt gut heute und sonne gabs auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2012)

Tagesziel erreicht. Mit den uns zur Verfügungstehenden Trails die max. Anzahl an Hm und Trails vernichtet. Hat wirkl. Laune gemacht


----------



## Dave 007 (11. Juli 2012)

die Tour gestern war echt gut


----------



## Graf~4lotz (11. Juli 2012)

Ich war vor etwa 2wochen in der Pfalz und möchte das jetzt kurz beschreiben und als nächsten Ausflug vorschlagen.
Der Pfad geht einmal um Rodalben und hat eine Länge von 45km. Es ist fast auschließlich Trail mit den unterschiedlichsten Untergründen und vegetationen. Auch steinformationen, kleine Höhlen und Quellen gibt es direkt am Pfad. Ist ein Traum!
Dann lasst uns mal ein Wochenende bestimmen!


----------



## Hooz (11. Juli 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> *Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach*
> So. 22.07.
> Start: 11.00 â ca. 16.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen
> ...



Frank: Termin ist verschoben, ich bin dabei! Endlich klappt's mal


----------



## Rankin' (11. Juli 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> *Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach*
> So. 22.07.
> Start: 11.00  ca. 16.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen
> ...



Ich wäre auch dabei falls ich mich Samstags nicht abschiesse.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2012)

Am 22. bin ich nicht da. Schade. Klappt also wieder nicht.

@only.......
Pfalz is ja nicht weit weg. Würdest das auch mal unter der Woche machen?

Ich befürchte das ich auch hier nicht kann. Bin dieses Jahr wenig DH gefahren und will den Rest der Saison nutzen. Aber evtl. klappts ja doch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Pfalz is ja nicht weit weg. Würdest das auch mal unter der Woche machen?


Das ist gerade dort zu empfehlen, da es am Wochenende (vor allem in der Nähe des Naturfreundehaus) oft zu dichtem Wandereraufkommen kommt...
Und Rodalben ist zumindest gut 1/2h weiter weg als die sonst bekannten Sports in der am Haardtrand 
Wenn es passt, wäre ich da evtl. auch am Start, ich fahre den "F-Way" eigentlich traditionell 1 mal pro Jahr und war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort...


----------



## f.topp (12. Juli 2012)

@Hooz u. Rankin, cool das ihr dabei seid, freu mich schon sehr auf die Tour.
@Steppenwof-RM, jede Serie hat einmal ihr Ende...


----------



## Graf~4lotz (13. Juli 2012)

Bin für die Runde am 22. raus, da es ja in Wildbad zur Sache geht...sonst aber gern.
@Steppenwolf: Klar, können wir auch unter der Woche tun, müssten dann aber zackig los, damit wir noch was fahren. Sind ja ca 120km da runter.
@Smubob: Genau, Weg F sind wir auch gefahren und waren völlig begeistert - du scheinst die dort auszukennen, gibts noch mehr von dem Kaliber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> *Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach*
> So. 22.07.
> Start: 11.00  ca. 16.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen
> ...



falls auch nicht gravitätische mitdürfen wäre ich dabei.

gruss
andie


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Juli 2012)

^ Sichä 

Bin auch dabei! Das wird fett!


----------



## Hooz (17. Juli 2012)

Männers, ich hab die Mühle eingepackt ... drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich bis 16:30 hier raus komme, dann dürft ihr meine Waden quälen


----------



## Morti (17. Juli 2012)

sehr schön 

wer ist noch am Start heute?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2012)

Komme mit dreckigen Bike.


----------



## Morti (17. Juli 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Komme mit dreckigen Bike.



ist doch normal, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (17. Juli 2012)

ich komme auch.


----------



## Hooz (17. Juli 2012)

Morti schrieb:


> ist doch normal, oder?



logo! Dreckiges Rad, dreckiges Auto, dreckiger Gepäckträger ... weiter will ich jetzt nicht gehen


----------



## mtbikerFFM (17. Juli 2012)

Bin heute auch mal dabei


----------



## Dave 007 (17. Juli 2012)

komme auch vorbei

@f.topp Sonntag fahr ich auch mit


----------



## Hooz (17. Juli 2012)

bin leider doch raus für heute


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2012)

Freitag, 16:30 Uhr!
Endurotour Johannisberg - Stefanshausen - Marienthal

Lockeres Tempo, trails, Gebabbel! 
Treffpunkt bei mir (Daten per pm).


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (17. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Freitag, 16:30 Uhr!
> Endurotour Johannisberg - Stefanshausen - Marienthal
> 
> Lockeres Tempo, trails, Gebabbel!
> Treffpunkt bei mir (Daten per pm).



Servus,

darf man bei deiner Tour auch als nicht "GP" mitfahren ..falls ja bitte Koordinaten 

ps. ich hoffe man kommt mit dem Bike von MZ aus dahin?? :-D


----------



## Mr Pogo (18. Juli 2012)

@f.topp Sonntag würde ich gern mitfahren. Viele Grüße, Klaus


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juli 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> darf man bei deiner Tour auch als nicht "GP" mitfahren ..falls ja bitte Koordinaten
> 
> ps. ich hoffe man kommt mit dem Bike von MZ aus dahin?? :-D



Jo, geht klar! Bekommst ne email


----------



## Schneckenreiter (19. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Freitag, 16:30 Uhr!
> Endurotour Johannisberg - Stefanshausen - Marienthal
> 
> Lockeres Tempo, trails, Gebabbel!
> Treffpunkt bei mir (Daten per pm).



Bin dabei 
Es bleibt anzumerken, daß auf dieser Tour so einige kleine Nettigkeiten versteckt sind (Quantensprung, Dennis - Trail, Schneckentrail etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (19. Juli 2012)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> Es bleibt anzumerken, daß auf dieser Tour so einige kleine Nettigkeiten versteckt sind (Quantensprung, Dennis - Trail, Schneckentrail etc.)



Ich würde gerne das Gepäck so leicht wie möglich halten. Brauch ich arm und Beinschoner?

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2012)

Ups, ganz vergessen, hier rein zu schauen...



only2wheels schrieb:


> @Smubob: Genau, Weg F sind wir auch gefahren und waren völlig begeistert - du scheinst die dort auszukennen, gibts noch mehr von dem Kaliber?


Also genau wie den F-Weg nicht, der ist schon recht einzigartig. Flowige Trails (und auch ruppige und alles dazwischen) gibts in der Pfalz en masse 


@ Der_Flitzende_Kerl: Bein/Knie-Schoner würd ich schon mitnehmen/anziehen. Ich find für so Enduro-Runden die Knieschützer a la 661 Kyle Strait perfekt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Juli 2012)

Jo, die hab ich auch an.


----------



## f.topp (19. Juli 2012)

Fr.würd ich so gern mitkommen...kann aber leider nicht


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (20. Juli 2012)

-


----------



## Rankin' (20. Juli 2012)

Bin bei der Kreuznach Tour leider doch nicht dabei.
Fahren spontan nach Lac Blanc.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Juli 2012)

^ schade. Freu mich schon auf morgen. Wird sicher wieder de Hämmer!

Gestern war es übrigens auch richtig fett! Super Wetter gehabt. Trails mit Flow, steil und Technik. Und airtime! Doppeltes Umsetzen. Alles dabei.
Alles auf mind. 3 m langen Wegen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> de Hämmer!


Da muss ich doch direkt mal wieder das Album einlegen, von dem mein Nickname entstammt 




Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Alles auf mind. 3 m langen Wegen!


----------



## f.topp (21. Juli 2012)

Morgen bestes Wetter! Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2012)

Soll ich dich mitnehmen frank?
10:30 Wildsauparkplatz?


----------



## 8 Inch (22. Juli 2012)

Sepp fahrt ihr auch mit der Fähre 10.00 oder 10.30, Oestrich - Ingelheim???
Bin mir da unsicher


----------



## Sagi (22. Juli 2012)

Ich komm auch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2012)

8 Inch schrieb:


> Sepp fahrt ihr auch mit der Fähre 10.00 oder 10.30, Oestrich - Ingelheim???
> Bin mir da unsicher



Dich hol ich besser ab


----------



## Hooz (22. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute,
ich muss leider absagen. Immernoch Magenprobleme


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (22. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2012)

Geil war's!!!





Danke an Frank fürs guiden und an alle Mitfahrer!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (22. Juli 2012)

Danke Leutz für's warten. Am start und beim double platten ^^

Thx Frank the tank ! Gerne wieder!


----------



## CYBO (22. Juli 2012)

Echt toller Tag heute! Danke Franki


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Juli 2012)

Hat super viel Spass gemacht heute mit Euch zu fahren. Also vielen Dank das ihr mich mitgenommen habt.
Gruß Oli


----------



## 8 Inch (22. Juli 2012)

Perfekt, schöne Trails


----------



## Mr Pogo (23. Juli 2012)

Ein perfekter Tag. Mit so netten Leut so super Trails zu fahren.
Danke an alle.
Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Dave 007 (23. Juli 2012)

Auch mir hat die Tour sehr gut gefallen. Danke Frank!


----------



## f.topp (23. Juli 2012)

Lob zurück an alle, war echt klasse mit euch
...und mit den HansDampfs war mal echt ein doofer Zufall...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (23. Juli 2012)

haha  ja bei mir doppelt versagt^^  ja war der fahrer zu hart ..war der reifen zu schwach :-D

hatte der lars auch HANS DAMPF ?  :-D


----------



## Morti (24. Juli 2012)

schon wieder Dienstag 

wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (24. Juli 2012)

ich


----------



## Otterauge (24. Juli 2012)

ich


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (24. Juli 2012)

Ich ...wenn ich darf ^^


----------



## Morti (24. Juli 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Ich ...wenn ich darf ^^



na klar 

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz links der Fasanerie (Einfahrt an der Bushaltestelle), ganz oben an der Schiessanlage. 17 Uhr


----------



## Dave 007 (24. Juli 2012)

ich


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Juli 2012)

Bin auch am start. Bis gleich


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (24. Juli 2012)

Danke leutz ! Hat ja alles noch irgendwie mit umwegen geklappt^^ :-D

cu


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Juli 2012)

Danke das Ihr auf meinen Platten gewartet habt . Hat trotzdem viel Spass gemacht heute.


----------



## tmac111 (26. Juli 2012)

Hier das Video für alle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Juli 2012)

@tmac111  .... ach scheee !!! 

aber was mich mal wieder derbe ankotzt ... wie hat der fahrer mit dem amtlichen kennzeichen ...ähm spaß ... ! sondern wie hat der nicolai (blau elox) das mit dem chest mount gemacht .. das diese aufnahme so gut wie ruckelfrei  ist !!!   ich kriegs nicht hin! :-/

und auch die helm back  mount aufnahme ruckelfrei ????? wiiiieee??? :-/


----------



## 8 Inch (26. Juli 2012)

ach schee


----------



## Schneckenreiter (30. Juli 2012)

...für die die G.P. Endurofraktion:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5dsj7ZcoKM&feature=related"]Dolomite Climb & Ride.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Morti (31. Juli 2012)

Enduro-Time!

wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## FR-Oli (31. Juli 2012)

Ich versuche es. Bin auf jeden Fall pünktlich wenn ich es schaffe.

Dann bis später hoffentlich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2012)

Werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2012)

Ike


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. Juli 2012)

Am Start! Diesmal pünktlich


----------



## Dave 007 (31. Juli 2012)

ich fahre auch mit


----------



## herbi53 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich


----------



## Graf~4lotz (31. Juli 2012)

Schöne Runde! Komme auch, vielleicht mit Michael.


----------



## Lurs (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei, bis später....


----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2012)

Au das wird dann Hart.. richtige Uphiller dabei... also gut Körner essen für die große Runde


----------



## schnubbi81 (31. Juli 2012)

Komme auch!


----------



## herbi53 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich schätze wir müssen diese Rudelbildung genehmigen lassen. Naja, die vorgelegte Zeit von Sonntag früh ist 2,05 h!


----------



## p.2-max (31. Juli 2012)

na wenn so viele am start sind, wird einer mehr ja net auffallen 

aber heute bitte ne gemütliche runde, mein körper ist noch total am a****!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (31. Juli 2012)

Um wieviel Uhr startet ihr an der Fasanerie?
Würde auch gerne noch mal mitfahren falls ichs von der Arbeit her schaffe.


----------



## Morti (31. Juli 2012)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr startet ihr an der Fasanerie?
> Würde auch gerne noch mal mitfahren falls ichs von der Arbeit her schaffe.



Um 17 Uhr ist Abfahrt


----------



## FieseLiese (31. Juli 2012)

Hier, bin auch mit dabei!
Bis später, Lisa


----------



## Rankin' (31. Juli 2012)

Morti schrieb:


> Um 17 Uhr ist Abfahrt


Super, dann schließ ich mich an!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. Juli 2012)

ich werds zug technisch leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig schaffen.  muss also absagen!


----------



## Rankin' (31. Juli 2012)

*******, hab mich verfahren. hab beim ersten downhill die abfahrt rechts verpasst, dann durch bis zu nem parkplatz. dann wieder hoch, trail gefunden, aber keiner mehr da. kp wo Ich euch verloren hab. bin dann weiter zum neroberg und da runter in die stadt und zur fasanerie. bin wieder am auto. na zum glück muß Ich nicht biwaken.


----------



## Morti (31. Juli 2012)

Rankin' schrieb:


> *******, hab mich verfahren. hab beim ersten downhill die abfahrt rechts verpasst, dann durch bis zu nem parkplatz. dann wieder hoch, trail gefunden, aber keiner mehr da. kp wo Ich euch verloren hab. bin dann weiter zum neroberg und da runter in die stadt und zur fasanerie. bin wieder am auto. na zum glück muß Ich nicht biwaken.



sorry, haben Dich auf einmal nicht mehr gesehen.....


----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2012)

Oh ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen, war mit Atmen beschäftigt

War sehr Geil heute!!!


----------



## Lurs (31. Juli 2012)

So hier die Riesentruppe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2012)

Man guck ich Schei**e


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2012)

Leicht verkrampft, wa.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Juli 2012)

Nächstes mal bin ich auch am start!


----------



## FR-Oli (31. Juli 2012)

War leider viel zu spät von der Arbeit zurück. Schade 
War bestimmt super heute mit so vielen Leuten. Klasse Foto
Bis nächste Woche
Gruß Oli


----------



## Morti (1. August 2012)

sehr geil das Foto 

@Dave

wieviele km und hm waren das gestern?


----------



## Otterauge (1. August 2012)

Jedenfalls war es eine kräftezehrende Runde, spüre meine Beine jetzt noch!

Naja die Wassergymnastik ruft bei dem Wetter dann geht es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (1. August 2012)

waren rund 31km und 1000hm


----------



## Morti (1. August 2012)

Dave 007 schrieb:


> waren rund 31km und 1000hm



nicht übel


----------



## Otterauge (1. August 2012)

Dann sind die 1500 ja auch nicht mehr weit... heute wird nur gechillt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. August 2012)

Ihr macht mir Angst!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. August 2012)

Berechtigter Weise 
Man kann die Runde auch mit 36km und 1400hm fahren. Bei Interesse melden


----------



## MantaHai (2. August 2012)

Wer wollte nochmal in Neustadt nächste Woche Sonntag in der Enduro Wertung am Bike Marathon teilnehmen und wann würden die betreffenden Personen  dahin fahren ?


----------



## Morti (3. August 2012)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Wer wollte nochmal in Neustadt nächste Woche Sonntag in der Enduro Wertung am Bike Marathon teilnehmen und wann würden die betreffenden Personen  dahin fahren ?



Ich hatte vor dort zu starten, klappt aber nicht da wir Besuch aus Kanada bekommen


----------



## Bobbypilot (3. August 2012)

Tach auch,

bin ganz neu hier: im Forum, in der Gegend und auch auf dem MTB (naja, geht schon einigermaßen).
Was muss man denn an Kondition mitbringen, um mithalten zu können?
Gibts "Mitschnitte" um mal sich ein Bild zu machen
(ich nutze z.B. die runtastic-App um meine Touren aufzuzeichnen)?

cheers, Stephan


----------



## Otterauge (3. August 2012)

Würde sagen wir fahren zügig Berg auf... und so schnell wie möglich runter. Wenn du 1-2 mal die Woche regelmäßig fährst wird das schon passen. Verloren haben wir bis Dato nur wenige


----------



## Bobbypilot (3. August 2012)

Naja, ich trainiere noch ein bischen, sowohl bergauf als auch -ab ;-), dann traue ich mich mal... 
Nehmt ihr auch richtig unebenes Terrain, sowie Baumstämme, Wurzeln und sowas unter die Räder oder eher "normale" Trails (ok, was ist schon normal...)

Bis bald dann mal,
cheers - Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. August 2012)

Baumstämme sind das wenigste...  aber alles machbar


----------



## Bobbypilot (3. August 2012)

...O-K...
"machbar" ist eine Frage der Perspektive  und bunnyhops kann ich (noch) nicht...

cheers


----------



## p.2-max (4. August 2012)

brauchste auch net


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. August 2012)

Für kurz entschlossene: 13 Uhr Enduro bei mir!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Für kurz entschlossene: 13 Uhr Enduro bei mir!



wann ?  welcher Tag ?  meintest du heute ? :-D  

och man ... hätt ich das gewusst^^


----------



## Morti (7. August 2012)

Enduro-Time


----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2012)

Bin dabei.
Bis später


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (7. August 2012)

Dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2012)

Kann heute nicht. Sitze in F fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (7. August 2012)

Ja


----------



## Nduro (7. August 2012)

Kann auch auch mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Morti (7. August 2012)

sehr schön, freu mich


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. August 2012)

Am Start!


----------



## Morti (8. August 2012)

sehr coole Runde, wieder 11 Teilnehmer


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. August 2012)

Dann machen wir doch gleich mal weiter 

FREITAG 10.08. - 17 Uhr
Enduro-Endlich-Wochenende. Freeridelastige Tour.
Gemütlich hoch, mit Soaß bergab!

Treffpunkt: Johannisberg, am alten Rathaus (Ecke Schulstraße / Im Flecken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247684 (9. August 2012)

Ist jemand am Sonntag am SDH?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (9. August 2012)

@ Sepp bin dabei !


----------



## Nduro (10. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch gleich mal weiter
> 
> FREITAG 10.08. - 17 Uhr
> Enduro-Endlich-Wochenende. Freeridelastige Tour.
> ...



Würde auch mal nach Johannisberg kommen.

Cu Torsten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2012)

Super! Freu mich.
Flo kommt auch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2012)

Zu dumm das ich um 18 Uhr nen Termin hab.
Wollte doch auch mal bei Dir fahren.

Hab mir vorgestern beim UPHILL ne Speiche gefetzt  Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (10. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Super! Freu mich.
> Flo kommt auch.



Ach subba wars heut .. tempo subba, strecken subba usw...alles subba^^

als dankeschön hab ich jetzt zu dem eh schon vorhandenem blauen Ei auf der Wade ....

schöne schürfwunde am Rücken und kniescheibe und oberschenkel 



und hier des beste bild von heut ....


----------



## chico78 (10. August 2012)

Super geil war es.

Klasse Bild


----------



## Nduro (10. August 2012)

Jeep, Johannisberg ist echt cool.
Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. August 2012)

Jo! Cool dass ihr am Start ward. 
Das machen wir jetzt öfters


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (12. August 2012)

Huhu liebe Leut,

hier auch nochmal die Info für alle :  

Das Video vom heutigen Eröffnungstag des No Joke Trails !!!








und die Bilder dazu gibts natürlich auch :


FOTOS NO JOKES TRAIL


dürft ihr gerne teilen , liken usw....!  


wer sich auf Bildern findet , aber möchte das diese gelöscht werden, bitte bei mir per PN melden danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2012)

Sau stark! Cool gemacht!

War echt ein fetter Tag gestern!


----------



## chico78 (12. August 2012)

Klasse. Das Video wurde gleich verlinkt 

http://www.gravitypilots.de/No_Jokes_Trail_Eröffnung_in_Stromberg


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. August 2012)

heute direkt nochmal oder wer fährt wo? bin grad erst aufgestanden....


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (12. August 2012)

chico78 schrieb:


> Klasse. Das Video wurde gleich verlinkt
> 
> http://www.gravitypilots.de/No_Jokes_Trail_Eröffnung_in_Stromberg



danke jungs ! 


ähm hab gesehen das die action bilder von euch auf der page bissel verschmiert sind ....! falsl ihr wollt könnt ihr gerne fotos aus meinem mtb news ordner nehmen ...! 

FT Stromberg No Jokes

da sind jede menge GP Bilder drin.  

gruß

würde am liebsten heute wieder hin ..aber ohne auto is das leben doof^^


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2012)

Hast du noch fotos von mir am gap?


----------



## TrailfoxX0 (13. August 2012)

Hallo, ist morgen Nachmittag eine Tour geplant?

Wenn ja würde ich mich als Anfänger gern anschließen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2012)

Denke schon. Ich bin jedenfalls am fahren. Treffpunkt so 16:50 und Abfahrt 17:Uhr.
Parkplatz Fasanerie, hinten am Schützenhaus (Wendehammer)


----------



## TrailfoxX0 (13. August 2012)

Okay Danke, ich werde da sein... 
Bis dann.


----------



## FR-Oli (14. August 2012)

Werde es heute leider nicht schaffen. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (14. August 2012)

TrailfoxX0 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist morgen Nachmittag eine Tour geplant?
> 
> Wenn ja würde ich mich als Anfänger gern anschließen...



jeden Dienstag, 17 Uhr 

Absagen erfolgen rechtzeitig hier im Forum


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (14. August 2012)

WERDS nicht schaffen heute ....!


----------



## FieseLiese (14. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei. Allerdings hab ich ab dieser Woche Praktikum in Wi bis 16:30. Ich versuche, pünktlich um 17 Uhr da zu sein! Aber es wäre echt super, wenn ihr evtl ein paar Minuten auf mich warten könntet, falls ich noch nicht da sein sollte.


----------



## herbi53 (14. August 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## HendrikS (14. August 2012)

Bin heut auch mal wieder am Start...


----------



## adrenalinjunki3 (14. August 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247684 (14. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## TrailfoxX0 (14. August 2012)

War ne anspruchsvolle Tour  Danke! Hat mir Spaß gemacht.


----------



## f.topp (14. August 2012)

Am Sa. gibts "Enduro-Schlangenbad" 
Die Trails in Schlangenbad sind ein echter Geheimtipp! Von technisch bis schnell alles dabei. 

Treff: 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz hinterm Parkhotel. Ca. 600hm 

Freu mich auf euch...

@Dashing Guy, cooles Vid! Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (14. August 2012)

Wenn mich jemand von Wiesbaden aus mitnehmen könnte ...würde ich mitkommen??

Gruß


----------



## HendrikS (15. August 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Wenn mich jemand von Wiesbaden aus mitnehmen könnte ...würde ich mitkommen??
> 
> Gruß



Verdammt, bin leider nicht da. Wenn es aber zukünftig mal klappt, nehme ich dich gern mit.

Runde gestern hat mir sehr gefallen. Super Truppe!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. August 2012)

Cool Fränk! Leider gehts bei mir am Samstag nicht ;( dabei hätte ich mal wieder so Bock auf Schlangenbad!!

Ich werde wieder am Freitag 17:00 Uhr eine Endurorunde in Johannisberg drehen. Ca 2 Stunden, Treffpunkt altes Rathaus. Schnell mal rein und raus (in den Wald). 

Freue mich!

(eben geben wir aber Gas! 3x Enduro pro Woche. Cool)


----------



## CYBO (15. August 2012)

Freunde... was ist denn mal mit Jammertal  ?
http://www.bikemap.net/route/7215#lat=50.288242538767&lng=7.900328550293&zoom=13&maptype=ts_terrain

VG Roland


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. August 2012)

Steht schon seit einiger zeit auf der liste. Wäre dabei. Termin?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2012)

Jammertal wäre ich auch dabei. Bei 12km kann man das ja auch mal in der Woche machen. Fährt man das dann 2x?


----------



## f.topp (15. August 2012)

@Sepp, vieleicht klapps bei mir am Fr. mal schaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (16. August 2012)

Bin ab mo. 2 Wochen in Malle (Helius ist auch dabei) also erst im Sep. wieder... Oder am So. Jemand dabei?
@ Mike da gibt es weitere schöne trails an der Lahn. Ich erkundige mich mal.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2012)

Sonntag bin ich in Lac blanc. 
Da werden es hier auch 38 grad. Eigentlich sollte man sich da garnicht bewegen.


----------



## raschaa (16. August 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Jammertal wäre ich auch dabei. Bei 12km kann man das ja auch mal in der Woche machen. Fährt man das dann 2x?



eigentlich fährt man dann an der lahn nach nassau runter und das Mühlbachtal wieder rauf bis nach miehlen, dann am hauserbachsee wieder hoch nach pohl und wieder ins jammer (dörsbach-)tal. kommt dann so auf ca. 42km. Jammertal/mühlbachtal an einem schönen wochenendtag kann ich dringend abraten, zu viele wanderer auf schmalen singletrails...


----------



## Dave 007 (16. August 2012)

Jammertal (als Tour) hätte ich auch Interesse, dieses Wochenende ist mir aber viel zu heiß.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2012)

Danke Ragnar für die Info.
42 km ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## chico78 (17. August 2012)

Bei mir klappt heute leider nicht die Freitags Enduro-Tour :-(


----------



## Sagi (17. August 2012)

@Mike die 42km schaff mer aber irgendwie


----------



## raschaa (17. August 2012)

habe das mal vor urzeiten mit dem 19kg freerider gemacht, hatte danach 1 woche muskelkater


----------



## f.topp (17. August 2012)

bin dann mal um 17.00 in Johannahill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. August 2012)

Sauber


----------



## MantaHai (17. August 2012)

Was ist mit morgen ?


----------



## f.topp (17. August 2012)

War sehr nett heute...vor allem die Steilabfahrt...
Danke an die Guides

Morgen gehts um 14.00 los in Schlangenbad...
Wer Lust hat, es sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## FR-Oli (18. August 2012)

@ Frank: Schade muss morgen leider arbeiten. Wird bestimmt cool. Fährst Du am Sonntag nochmal ne Runde?
Wünsche Euch schonmal viel Spass morgen auf den Schlangenbader Trails


----------



## Schneckenreiter (18. August 2012)

Frank, ich buche hiermit einen Sitzplatz im Schatten


----------



## dimuddi (18. August 2012)

@Oli, schade, ich dachte du hälst die Bärstadter Fahne hoch...;-)
@Frank, passt beim Schwimmbad auf, dass ihr keine Muddi mit Kindern umfahrt, könnten wir sein.
Viel Spaß und schöne Grüße
Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (18. August 2012)

Na dann bis gleich ich freu mich schon...
kühle Briese, schattiger Tann, frisches Bächlein usw. warten schon.


----------



## FR-Oli (19. August 2012)

@Andrea: Ja doof gelaufen. War betsimmt ne coole Runde. Dafür gehts heute ne Runde in den Wald
Viel Spass heute


----------



## rocky-ritzel (20. August 2012)

Gude...

Findet morgen Di. die Endurotour statt?
Wo ist der Treffpunkt?
Kann ich einfach so mal mitfahren?
Wie viel HM und km fahrt Ihr so?
Wer ist denn der Guide?
Ist der Frank und der Sepp auch dabei?

Bis denn...

Tom

--


----------



## Otterauge (20. August 2012)

Hier ist Abfahrt, grüner Pfeil.. nicht das A

50.104107,8.188891 in maps eintragen!
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=de

Abfahrt 17:00UHR pünktlich.

800-1000hm, ca. 3h.. je nachdem ob alles mitgenommen wird.

Guide ist Morti.. Fr. und Sepp sind in der Regel nicht dabei.

Relativ zügig Uphill, je nach dem wie es halt geht, flott runter.. aber auch hier ist die Gruppe der Maßstab.

Wird sicher heute noch ein post vom Guide kommen... ich selber kann leider nicht und mir ist langweilig!!!


----------



## Morti (20. August 2012)

Danke Andi 

@Tom
Du bist herzlich willkommen, unsere Enduro-Tour findet wie immer statt, wir fahren die große Runde, das sind 30km mit 1000hm, Dauer 3:15 Stunden.

Guide bin ich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2012)

Muss morgen leider wieder passen. Hänge in F bis 17:15 Uhr fest.


----------



## Sagi (20. August 2012)

Dann könntest ja um 18:00h mit Trikot an den Feldberg kommen, Mike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2012)

Sorry, ich kann morgen nicht. Hab noch einen Termin.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. August 2012)

Kommender Freitag 17:30 Uhr Enduro / Freeride Tour im Rheingau.

Treffpunkt Kloster Eberbach, am Parkplatz mit Kreisel (von unten gesehen linke Talseite). Hoffe da ist am Freitag kein Riesenevent...

Stabile Reifen, Knieschützer, Helm!
Ca. 2,5-3 Std. 
Ca. 750 hm

Freu mich, wird GEIL.


----------



## sbeigel (20. August 2012)

Sounds great! Dann hebe ich als Bald-Pilot mal schüchtern die Hand und bin wohl dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky-ritzel (20. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kommender Freitag 17:30 Uhr Enduro / Freeride Tour im Rheingau.
> 
> Treffpunkt Kloster Eberbach, am Parkplatz mit Kreisel (von unten gesehen linke Talseite). Hoffe da ist am Freitag kein Riesenevent...
> 
> ...



Man o man, was für eine Ansage, da juckt es aber mächtig in meinen Socken...

Leider bin ich nicht hier...

Bis denn...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. August 2012)

Schade!

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, die Runde ist höchstens legendär 
"We call it a classiker" 

(könnte aber ggf Widerholung geben)


----------



## Morti (21. August 2012)

wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2012)

Schaffe es heute leider auch wieder nicht. Hab noch mit einem teschnischen Defekt zu kämpfen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (21. August 2012)

würde gerne aber is eh zuuuu heiß ....! gewitter? ....! große runde ...?! zuuu weit ^^


----------



## Lurs (21. August 2012)

Ich würde euch entgegen kommen, wenn ihr fahrt. Komme heute erst gegen 16.30 Uhr hier los....

Geht's standard-mäßig wieder als erstes zur Platte? Dann treffe ich euch am Weg...


----------



## Morti (21. August 2012)

ok, da viele in Urlaub oder krank sind, fällt der Enduro-Treff heute aus.
Ich werde in Bad Schwalbach eine Runde drehen....

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Deleted 247684 (21. August 2012)

Ich kann heute auch nicht da ich gestern gestürzt bin und meine Hand kaum noch bewegen kann


----------



## Otterauge (21. August 2012)

Gute Besserung!

Ich mach hier eh gerade ein Regentanz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (21. August 2012)

Macht jemand von euch beim Super Enduro in Beerfelden mit ?


----------



## 8 Inch (21. August 2012)

The Cat is in the Sack, ich bin dabei im Rheingau 17.30!
Ich zeig euch dann mal meine senkrechte Steilabfahrt die eigentlich noch etwas steiler sein könnte.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (21. August 2012)

Freitag bin ich auch am Start  Äh, Lars, soll ich 'n Fallschirm oder meine Hüpfburg mitbringen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. August 2012)

Sauberst! Gaudi 
Nicolai33 kommt auch mit - fett


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. August 2012)

Sorry Sepp ich kann nicht mit ist schon was anderes geplant.
Aber danke noch mals für den Anruf.


----------



## 8 Inch (22. August 2012)

Ich bin gar nicht mehr Herr meiner Sinne, so aufgeregcht bin ich.
Vielleicht danach .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (24. August 2012)

Habe mich gefragt was ein polinischer Triatlon ist?
Zum Schwimmbad laufen, 2-3 Bahnen schwimmen und mit dem Fahrrad heimfahren.

Nieder mit der Schwerkraft, es lebe der Leichtsinn.


----------



## 8 Inch (24. August 2012)

Die     schönste Zeit im Leben sind die kleinen Momente,
     in denen Du spürst,
     Du bist zur richtigen Zeit,
     am richtigen Ort.

War sau cool, gerne wieder nächsten Freitag


----------



## Hooz (24. August 2012)

gibt's Foddos von heute?


----------



## sbeigel (24. August 2012)

Geile Runde, geile Truppe, geile ******* 

Danke an alle und bis nächsten Freitag!!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (24. August 2012)

Hat einen riesen Spass gemacht heute - mit den richtigen Leuten sind die Hometrails halt noch mal doppelt so schön


----------



## rocky-ritzel (24. August 2012)

Danke, dass ich dabei sein durfte, hat mir auch riesen Spass gemacht, hoffe darauf noch mehr Wurzeln und Leute kennen zu lernen...

Bis denn...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. August 2012)

Wiedermal ein geiler Start ins Wochenende! 
Fettes Grinsen!!!

Lars: Du Poet! Bringst es auf den punkt.


----------



## Lurs (25. August 2012)

War wirklich super! Schöne Wege, die richtigen Leute, das Wetter hat gehalten --> perfekt! Muss ich nur nochmal ein zweites Mal fahren oder auch ein drittes Mal......


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. August 2012)

Eben im IBC gefunden  ... der schluss is am geilsten^^


----------



## FR-Oli (28. August 2012)

Bin wieder am Start heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (28. August 2012)

sehr schön 

Abfahrt wie immer 17 Uhr, Fasanerie Wiesbaden!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2012)

werde auch da sein.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (28. August 2012)

...melde mich hiermit auch an, bringe mein Rad und Tante Ju mit


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. August 2012)

ohh, schaffe es leider heute nicht...


----------



## TrailfoxX0 (28. August 2012)

Hi, 
bin heute auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MantaHai (28. August 2012)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## FR-Oli (28. August 2012)

War ne geile Runde heute. Hat viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Morti (29. August 2012)

sehr angenehme Tour, vielen Dank an die Teilnehmer


----------



## Tante.Ju (29. August 2012)

Die erste Ausfahrt als Pilotin war klasse! Thanks a lot!
Hut ab vor auch euren Uphill-Künsten ... da soll noch mal ein Lycraner (also die da, die mit den engen Klamotten da) was sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (29. August 2012)

Leider geil, aber als ich um 21 Uhr zuhause war, war ich zwar voller Adrenalin  aber ohne Zucker :-DDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. August 2012)

Kommender Freitag 17:30 Uhr Enduro / Freeride Tour im Rheingau. Schon WIEDER!

Treffpunkt Kloster Eberbach, am kleinen Parkplatz seitlich der Straße am Dreispitz (von unten gesehen linke Talseite). 

Stabile Reifen, Knieschützer, Helm!
Ca. 2,5-3 Std.
Ca. 750 hm

Freu mich, wird GEIL.

(Bei Regen wird hier abgesagt)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2012)

Mist, Friseur 
Nicht das sich das lohnen würde.


----------



## Otterauge (30. August 2012)

Kommst zu mir, ich Rasier dir dein Kopf in Minuten ...


----------



## sbeigel (30. August 2012)

@Sepp: Bin dabei.


----------



## rocky-ritzel (30. August 2012)

Gude, bin auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (30. August 2012)

Ei Super ich bin bei


----------



## f.topp (30. August 2012)

Supi, bin auch dabei


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (30. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kommender Freitag 17:30 Uhr Enduro / Freeride Tour im Rheingau. Schon WIEDER!
> 
> Treffpunkt Kloster Eberbach, am kleinen Parkplatz seitlich der Straße am Dreispitz (von unten gesehen linke Talseite).
> 
> ...



WÜRDE gerne wieder mitfahren ...! Aber hab kein Bock auf Zugstress!

Würde mich jemand aus Richtung Wi kommend mitnehmen?

also Treffpunkt mglw. Wi Schierstein oder Wi HBF  ? wäre cool wenn das ginge !

gruß


----------



## 8 Inch (31. August 2012)

Eu eu eu, der Himmel man könnt denken die schlimmsten Prophezeiungen werden wahr.


----------



## sbeigel (31. August 2012)

Lars, das passt schon! Ich habe grad meine neue Boxxer WC drin -- der Wettergott wird es wohl nicht wagen, sich einer Testfahrt heute Abend in den Weg zu stellen


----------



## 8 Inch (31. August 2012)

Ich bin aber dabei!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2012)

jetzt sieht's doch wieder ganz passabel aus!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2012)

Wenn ich paar minuten später bin: stehe ich noch im stau. Vielleicht wartet ihr ja 

Edit: es "tröpfelt leicht"

Was tun?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2012)

Fazit: nicht Gefahren, aber trotzdem Klatsch nass! Geil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2012)

Fährt heute wer im Rheingau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (1. September 2012)

Würde so gegen 14.00 Uhr an die Zange fahren, könnten uns am Kloster Eberbach linker parkplatz treffen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2012)

Lars, sorry.
Hatte mich kurzfristig entschlossen verschnellerungsmaßnahmen zu treffen.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (1. September 2012)

Fährt jemand von euch jetzt am SONNTAG irgendwo ? am besten Platte Trail oder soo? 

werd morgen dort mal ne Runde fahren.


----------



## 8 Inch (2. September 2012)

Ich war ganz nach dem Motto unterwegs:
Lieber Sex haben und Bier trinken,
als abwarten und Tee trinken.
Ich war jeden Tag unterwegs und habe alles gerockt.


----------



## rocky-ritzel (3. September 2012)

Hier mein Tipp für geile nasse Tage...

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_34893.htm


----------



## Hooz (3. September 2012)

mööp


----------



## MantaHai (3. September 2012)

Ich werde morgen schon um 16Uhr an der Fasanerie sein und mich schonmal warm fahren :-D, weil ich die Tour nur bis 18Uhr mit fahren kann :-(. Wie lange brauchen wir etwa zur Platte und zurück ?


----------



## Morti (3. September 2012)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei....

Hoffe es finden sich trotzdem genug Leute dass der Enduro-Treff nicht ausfallen muss


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2012)

Bin gerade in München. Bin auch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (3. September 2012)

Habe morgen auch keine Zeit. Da ich nächste Woche im Urlaub bin und dann also auch nich kann, würde ich diese Woche super gerne nochmal eine Tour starten!
Hätte jemand Lust auf eine 2-Stunden-Runde in Wiesbaden ab halb 5- 5 am Donnerstag???


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2012)

Schaffe es heute wahscheinlich auch nicht . 
@ Lisa: evtl. kann ich am Donnerstag ne Runde drehen. Sage Dir nochmal bescheid
Allen anderen viel Spaß heute


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. September 2012)

Freitag drehen wir auch wieder ne Runde im Rheingau!


----------



## Lurs (4. September 2012)

Ich hab die Sachen gepackt und wollte auch fahren!


----------



## herbi53 (4. September 2012)

Bin da! Und Oli auch!


----------



## schnubbi81 (4. September 2012)

Auch da!
Oli? Wer ist Oli? Den hab ich schon lange nichtmehr gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (4. September 2012)

Ich denke du bist nicht da Sepp?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (4. September 2012)

Scheinbar ist Sepp doch da. Und ich bin nicht da, obwohl ich auch Oli bin. 
Am Freitag bin ich dann wieder da, obwohl ich nicht Sepp bin, dafür ist
heute Maggus da. Aber wo ist Lars?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. September 2012)

Eigentlich bin ich diesen Freitag noch da, wobei ich noch nicht weiß, in ich wirklich kommen kann.
Ab Samstag bin ich bis nächstes WE auf Messe. Muss mich ja auch daheim mal blicken lassen.

Wenn ich nicht da bin, wärs cool wenn du Tour trotzdem jemand 
macht.


----------



## sbeigel (4. September 2012)

@Oli (Schneckenreiter):


----------



## f.topp (4. September 2012)

Fr. bin ich dabei


----------



## FieseLiese (5. September 2012)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Schaffe es heute wahscheinlich auch nicht .
> @ Lisa: evtl. kann ich am Donnerstag ne Runde drehen. Sage Dir nochmal bescheid
> Allen anderen viel Spaß heute



Super Sache! Weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich morgen vorher nochmal am PC bin. Meld dich besser per SMS (0151-21808255). Radl wird auf jeden Fall mal eingepackt, den Rest sehen wir dann


----------



## Waldtaenzer (6. September 2012)

servus, fahre zwar schon länger bike im taunus, bin aber neu hier im forum...
u würd gerne morgen nachmittag richtung platte / hohe wurzel. habe ich richtig verstanden, dass ihr ähnliches im sinn habt?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. September 2012)

Wir wollten morgen im Rheingau fahren.

Kann aber sein, dass es morgen auch noch ne zweite Gruppe in Wiesbaden gibt. 
Wenn ja, bitte noch mal melden


----------



## 8 Inch (6. September 2012)

Morgen 17.30 Uhr am linken Parkplatz vom Kloster.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. September 2012)

Hier Jungens, 

ich bin vom 3. bis 12.10. in Urlaub und überlege gerade einen kleinen Trip in die Toskana, da ein Freund von mir dort ein Haus hat. Nun muss man ja einerseits die Freundin zufriedenstellen (Strand, Party, gutes Essen, etc. pp.), aber der Mann hat ja auch so ein paar Wünsche. Als da wäre: ENDUROOOO! Ich also mal schnell gegooglet und dann das hier gefunden:

http://www.teamzero.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/cartina-sentieri.png

Megageil und ist grad mal 1 Autostunde weg. Kennt das einer von euch? War sonst einer von euch schon mal in der Toskana mit Bike unterwegs? Meine Homebase wird in Poderi die Montemerano sein. 

Danke für eure Tipps und Input!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (6. September 2012)

Hi und danke für schnelle antwort - ich werde mich bestimmt noch öfters hier melden u mitfahren oder auch mithelfen beim Platte-trail (wann macht ihr was?) - finde ich nämlich supergut u würde auch gerne helfen.
aber - heute sind meine neuen flatpedals eingetrudelt, und d.h. dass ich diese we erstmal viiiel üben will (war nämlich bisher clickie-fahrer) jaaaa und ich habe auch schienbeinschoner.... ich bins nämlich leid, dass mich meine beiden jungs (14 u 15) bergab so stehen lassen, die haben die technik vom BMX/dirt, und sie nur bergauf abzuziehen, bringts auf die dauer auch nicht. also am we erstmal training mit flats alleine im wald (hoffentlich sieht mich keiner) und dann melde ich mich wieder,

andreas


----------



## Schneckenreiter (6. September 2012)

8 Inch schrieb:


> Morgen 17.30 Uhr am linken Parkplatz vom Kloster.



Juhu! Bin dabei und bringe Tante Ju mit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. September 2012)

Jo!! Klingt gut ))

Bring die Kids doch mal mit zu unserem Jugendtraining. Jeden ersten Sonntag in dirtville. 

Platte... wir warten noch auf den Startschuss der Stadt. Wenn alle Genehmigungen vorliegen, kann's losgehen. Denke mal so im Herbst...


----------



## 8 Inch (7. September 2012)

Wenn jetzt noch einer den Wettergott verägert, wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## 8 Inch (7. September 2012)

Schön war es 2 x die Zange rauf und runter.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (8. September 2012)

hallo sepp,
ja ich werde die jungs mal fragen, ob sie lust haben - kann man denn auch in dirtville ausserhalb des regulären trainings fahren?

andreas


----------



## Otterauge (8. September 2012)

Bin heute ab 14 Uhr mit mein Sohn in Dirtville... 1-2 weitere kommen da wohl auch noch!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. September 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> hallo sepp,
> ja ich werde die jungs mal fragen, ob sie lust haben - kann man denn auch in dirtville ausserhalb des regulären trainings fahren?
> 
> andreas



Ja, aber nur als Mitglied!
1x zum Schnuppern mit Haftungsfreistellung geht auch mal.


----------



## 8 Inch (8. September 2012)

Geht heute noch was, wollte mal an die Zange, so 18 - 19 Uhr is wer bei?
Schee war es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (9. September 2012)

So schnell noch mal die Zange ruf un runär. Ach wie Schee


----------



## Morti (11. September 2012)

bin auf unbestimmte Dauer nicht einsatzbereit, hoffe dass der Dienstags-Treff trotzdem weiterhin statt findet


----------



## Phantom25 (11. September 2012)

Wenn es nicht in strömen Regnet bin ich da.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2012)

Bin erst ab nächster Woche wieder am Start.
Spare meine Kräfte für Bmais


----------



## 8 Inch (11. September 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält, wollte der Travis und ich zur Zange fahren!
So ab 18:30Uhr, wir fahren bei mir los


----------



## Lurs (11. September 2012)

Ist heute keiner gestartet an der Fasanerie? Ich bin extra die normale Bergauf-Strecke bergab gefahren, damit ich auf jeden Fall auf die Gruppe treffe. Nur wenn da keine Gruppe kommt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (11. September 2012)

Ich konnt net.


----------



## 8 Inch (12. September 2012)

Schee uf die Zang.
oops i did it again


----------



## f.topp (13. September 2012)

Freitags Enduro:Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## 8 Inch (14. September 2012)

Nein ich leider nicht die Schwiegermutter wird 75
Frank mal in der Winebank schee gär


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. September 2012)

1. Wer kommt denn morgen?
2. Wer hat Lust diese Woche ggf. mal nen Nightride zu fahren?


----------



## Otterauge (17. September 2012)

Aber uffpasse, sind wieder Baumfallarbeiten!!


----------



## 8 Inch (17. September 2012)

Night Ride könnt ich mir mal vorstellen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. September 2012)

Die Freitagsrunde findet diese Woche wieder in Johannisberg statt!!

17:00 uhr
Im Flecken Ecke Schulstraße
Am alten Rathaus
Enduro-Freeridebike
Knieschützer
Helm
Gute Laune
Ca. 2 - 3 Stunden
Dumme Sprüche
Keine Tricks

Die letzte tour stand unter dem Motto "we call it a Klassiker",

Diesmal gilt: "Das Chancenplus war immer ausgeglichen".


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. September 2012)

8 Inch schrieb:


> Night Ride könnt ich mir mal vorstellen


Haste Do. Zeit? Denke 19:30 Abfahrt an der Fasanerie. Kleine Runde. So 1:45h


----------



## FR-Oli (17. September 2012)

Bin morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (18. September 2012)

bin heute auch dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2012)

Ich frag mich welche Runde wir heute fahren sollen. Es wird ja jetzt schon so früh dunkel. 
Meist dauert die große Runde ja so fast 3h. Da ist es im Wald schon dunkel.


----------



## FieseLiese (18. September 2012)

Ich würde mal wieder mitfahren heute!


----------



## Lurs (18. September 2012)

Ich fahre euch heute auch wieder entgegen, evtl. schaffe ich es auch bis 17 Uhr unten zu sein.
Wir können ja die normale Runde nur ohne Platte fahren, da geht immer viel Zeit drauf.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2012)

Das mit ohne Platte  macht wohl Sinn.


----------



## chico78 (19. September 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die Freitagsrunde findet diese Woche wieder in Johannisberg statt!!
> 
> 17:00 uhr
> Im Flecken Ecke Schulstraße
> ...



Diesen Freitag klappt leider nicht, aber den Freitag drauf (28.9) bin ich am Start


----------



## Schneckenreiter (19. September 2012)

Freitag bin ich dabei


----------



## 8 Inch (19. September 2012)

Freitag

Ich lese nicht viele Zeitungen, aber ich habe gehört viele Situationen.


----------



## 8 Inch (19. September 2012)

Er meint: zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen. Hat bissel gedauert gesagt hat er:
"two birds with one stone"   (Pause) gekillt
Einer noch:
The cat is in the   sack, but the sack is not closed. The cat is in, but it's open. It's a wild   cat.â


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (19. September 2012)

Ich könnte kotzen seit 5 Wochen habe ich jeden Freitag einen Termin, naja diesmal bei Kalle .


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. September 2012)

You are heavy on the wire my friend!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (20. September 2012)

Als *Schnüffeln* wird die missbräuchliche Verwendung flüchtiger industrieller Lösungsmittel unterschiedlicher chemischer Struktur bezeichnet. Bei diesen Schnüffelstoffen handelt es sich hauptsächlich um Benzin, Aceton, Toluol, Trichlorethylen und Fluorkohlenwasserstoffe, welche z.B. in *DRUCKERFARBE* vorkommen. 
Verglichen mit den anderen Suchtmitteln liegt hier eine Besonderheit vor: Diese Mittel sind *nicht für den menschlichen Gebrauch* gedacht. Sie dienen vielmehr dazu, bestimmte chemische Werkstoffe wie beispielsweise Farben, Kleber, Kautschuk und *Druckerfarbe* für die vereinfachte Verarbeitung aufzubereiten. Ständiger Kontakt mit diesen Substanzen führt zu sinnlosem Rumrasen auf Fahrrädern und dem Verfassen von nicht nachvollziehbaren Texten in MTB Foren"


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. September 2012)

^  




MantaHai schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen seit 5 Wochen habe ich jeden Freitag einen Termin, naja diesmal bei Kalle .



Berichte mal wie es war! Würd mich interessieren! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## 8 Inch (20. September 2012)

Der Zusatz im Feuchtwerk ist Alkohol 98,5 % und der verdunstet den ganzen Tag am Ende bin ich immer gut gelaunt!


----------



## FR-Oli (21. September 2012)

Fährt am Samstag jemand im Raum Wiesbaden oder im Rheingau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2012)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher. Bin leicht angeschlagen. Wenn, meld ich mich hier nochmal.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. September 2012)

Robert von der DIMB ig taunus kommt heute auch. Also benehmt euch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2012)

Freitag is nen blöder Tag. Da kann ich fast nie.


----------



## sbeigel (21. September 2012)

Bin am Start!


----------



## FieseLiese (21. September 2012)

Ich wär morgen dabei! Gegen nachmittag?!


----------



## rocky-ritzel (21. September 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die Freitagsrunde findet diese Woche wieder in Johannisberg statt!!
> 
> 17:00 uhr
> Im Flecken Ecke Schulstraße
> ...



Gude wie, komme auch...


----------



## FR-Oli (21. September 2012)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Ich wär morgen dabei! Gegen nachmittag?!


 Bin da flexibel. Sag einfach wann es Dir passt. Treffpunkt Fasanerie?


----------



## FieseLiese (21. September 2012)

Um halb 4 an der Fasanerie würd ich vorschlagen.


----------



## FR-Oli (21. September 2012)

Super. Dann bis morgen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. September 2012)

Danke an alle die heute dabei waren!!

Danke an olli fürs guiden. Sehr entspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (21. September 2012)

...sehr entspannt? ich hab' alles gegeben! Zum Glück gab's danach noch 'n scheene Schoppe bei Sepp im Hof


----------



## 8 Inch (22. September 2012)

Einwandfrei das ganze, so muß der Start ins WE beginnen.


----------



## MantaHai (23. September 2012)

Hat jemand Bock nächstes WE am So da mit zu fahren ? http://www.msf-frammersbach.de/dh/ ist ne Stunde etwa entfernt


----------



## 8 Inch (23. September 2012)

klingt gut


----------



## zangg (23. September 2012)

Hej!
Bin relativ frisch in Mainz, ich und meine Radlfreunde kennen uns leider nicht so richtig aus und wir sind schon zwischen hier und Koblenz sauviel rumgeeiert, haben ein bisschen was gefunden...
habe vorletzte Woche an der Platte einen von euren Kollegen mit Lady und Hund (Zimt) getroffen und den Tipp bekommen mich hier mal zu melden. 
Wie hart ist die Dienstagsrunde? Um die Abfahrten mach ich mir keine Gedanken, aber meine Fitness ist dank Verletzung nicht mehr auf dem Top Level. Braucht ihr um diese Jahreszeit schon eine Lampe? Gibts diesen Dienstag ne Ausfahrt? 
Ansonsten habe ich diese Woche Montag, Dienstag und Mittwochs frei, also wenn jemand auch nur ne kleine Runde in Wiesbaden ab Neroberg oder so fährt würde ich mich gerne mal ranhängen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2012)

Hi,
Du kannst Dich gerne mal ranhängen.
Leider wird es im MOment schnell dunkel udn wir starten erst 17 Uhr.
Auch ist gerade wieder ein Trail zerstört worden.

Letzten Dienstag waren wir nur die kleine Rund fahren ca. 580hm und 20km.
Sonst sind es so 1000hm und 30km.
Denke wir werden die Runde demnächst wieder mal umstellen. 
Ich kann am Dienstag nicht. Bin da länger am Arbeiten. 
Mi hab ich diese Wo. auch keine Zeit.
Dmnächst gibt es aber auch wieder nen Nightride. Ansonsten werden sich am Die. sicher einige Leute finden die fahren.

Gruß


----------



## zangg (23. September 2012)

Ok. Wird bei euch so kontinuierlich gefahren, dass es sich lohnt ne Lampe für den Winter zu kaufen? N Kollege hat mir gerade ne gebrauchte Lupine Piko angeboten, ich weiss nicht ob ich mir den Spaß leisten soll...
Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter und Temperaturen, aber alleine wird der Winter dann doch ruhiger.


----------



## Otterauge (24. September 2012)

Es wird immer gefahren, dunklen Ausfahren letztes Jahr waren sehr Geil!

Jungs ich hoffe das ich ab mitte Okt. wieder dabei bin...


----------



## FR-Oli (25. September 2012)

Bin heute leider doch nicht dabei. Liege flach 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute und bis nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (25. September 2012)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## Dave 007 (25. September 2012)

ich werde heute nicht mitfahren


----------



## zangg (25. September 2012)

Ich wäre dabei. Premiere sozusagen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. September 2012)

Bin zu weich...


----------



## zangg (25. September 2012)

Also niemand? Schade.


----------



## FieseLiese (25. September 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch mitfahren! Ist nur die Frage, ob sonst noch wer kommt... Denn ich habe am Wochenende festegestellt, dass ich mich entsetzlich wenig auskenne in den Wiesbadener Bergwäldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zangg (25. September 2012)

Ich muss eigentlich noch raus heute. Könn ja zusammen von der Nerobergbahn Talstation losfahren. Da kenn ich ein paar Trails. Musste nur zeitig Bescheid sagen, ich muss von Mainz aus rüber fahren...


----------



## FieseLiese (25. September 2012)

Sorry, ich packs doch nich mehr nach Wiesbaden.
Nächste Woche klappts bestimmt eher


----------



## FieseLiese (25. September 2012)

Fährt denn sonst jemand die Woche  in Wiesbaden??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2012)

Bin noch nicht fit und Zeit ist auch keine.
Hoffe am Dienstag dabei zu sein.


----------



## FR-Oli (26. September 2012)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Fährt denn sonst jemand die Woche  in Wiesbaden??


Sorry aber bei mir wird es diese Woche wahrscheinlich auch nichts mehr. Wenn doch, dann wieder Samstag. Melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. September 2012)

*Freitag ENDUROTOUR im Rheingau!*

16:30 Uhr, parkplatz Kloster Eberbach. Linke Straßenseite in Richtung Staatsweingüter.

Helm, Knieschützer, Müslieriegel!
Ich sage euch, denkt an die Müsliriegel. Diesmal gibts mehr Höhenmeter.

Aber (zum Schluss der Fußballspruch):

_"Ein Lothar Matthäus läßt sich nicht von seinem Körper besiegen, ein Lothar Matthäus entscheidet selbst über sein Schicksal. (Lothar Matthäus)"_

Mitfahrer und Nichtmitglieder gerne gesehen.


----------



## chico78 (27. September 2012)

Bin am Start und komme mit einen IBIS Testbike... Also zieht Euch warm an ;-D


----------



## Rankin' (27. September 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> *Freitag ENDUROTOUR im Rheingau!*
> 
> 16:30 Uhr, parkplatz Kloster Eberbach. Linke Straßenseite in Richtung Staatsweingüter.
> 
> ...



Ich würd mir die Tour auch mal antun falls ichs zeitlich schaffe.
Brauchts ne Lampe?
Wie lang wird die Ausfahrt?


----------



## chico78 (27. September 2012)

Eine gescheite Lampe habe ich nicht...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. September 2012)

Vor der Dunkelheit sind wir zurück. Bei Regen fällt es aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (28. September 2012)

Ja, ok. Danke!

Ich hab dir eben mal meine Handy Nr. per Email geschickt.
Wäre super wenn du mir so bis 15:00Uhr ne SMS oder Whats App schicken könntest ob die Tour stattfindet oder nicht.
Hab nämlich eine etwas weitere Anfahrt.

Danke!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. September 2012)

Mach ich!

Wobei es noch zu klären ist, ob die tour überhaupt stattfindet. Ich muss nämlich leider passen... unser Kleiner hat Magen-Darm und bekommt soch gar nicht mehr ein. Ganze Nacht wach gewesen. Au backe.

Lars: Fährst du?


----------



## Lurs (28. September 2012)

Ich habe auch alles eingepackt und wäre dabei, wenn's stattfindet. Ich hoffe nur, es ist nicht zu viel Verkehr nachher...

Sagt bitte bis halb 4 nochmal bescheid, ob gefahren wird.


----------



## Rankin' (28. September 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Mach ich!
> 
> Wobei es noch zu klären ist, ob die tour überhaupt stattfindet. Ich muss  nämlich leider passen... unser Kleiner hat Magen-Darm und bekommt soch  gar nicht mehr ein. Ganze Nacht wach gewesen. Au backe.
> 
> Lars: Fährst du?



Oh, schade. Tut mir leid.




Lurs schrieb:


> Ich habe auch alles eingepackt und wäre dabei, wenn's stattfindet. Ich hoffe nur, es ist nicht zu viel Verkehr nachher...
> 
> Sagt bitte bis halb 4 nochmal bescheid, ob gefahren wird.



Ja, ich hab auch alles im Auto und würde es schaffen.
15:30 ist allesdings recht knapp für mich um 16:30 zu packen.
Müsste eher um 15:00 Bescheid wissen.

Grüsse


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. September 2012)

Lars kann dummerweise auch nicht.

Sonst noch jemand dabei, der sich auskennt?
Ansonsten muss es ausfallen...
Legen wir dann spätestens um 15 uhr fest.


----------



## chico78 (28. September 2012)

@Sepp, gute Besserung !

Nop, ich kenne mich nicht aus. Ohne Guide bin ich daher raus.
Zudem hoffe ich, dass das Wetter hält. Hier in Wiesbaden ziehen grad schwarze Wolken vorbei, aber noch trocken.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. September 2012)

Danke! Jetzt isser sogar im Krankenhaus... Mit 3 Monaten schon sowas am Hals, der arme.

Damit müssen wir die tour dann auf nächsten Freitag verschieben!


----------



## Nduro (28. September 2012)

Oje gute Besserung dem kleinen. 

Vielleicht ist die Tour ja auch mal an einem anderen Tag möglich.
Freitag ging bei mir bisher erst einmal und das ist auch schon paar Tage her.

Euch viel Spass


----------



## Rankin' (28. September 2012)

OK, schade.

Gute Besserung dem Bub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (28. September 2012)

Schließe mich den Besserungswünschen an!!! Wer Lust hat So Stromberg. @ Sepp Nicolai war gut, ich erzähl dir mal mehr davon wenn wir uns mal sehen.


----------



## Lurs (28. September 2012)

Ja Sepp, gute Besserung an den kleinen Nachwuchs-Pilot!


----------



## 8 Inch (29. September 2012)

Ich würde heute ein Tour an der Zange machen ich denke so 15:00 Uhr,
kann auch zum Parkplatz Klostereberbach kommen.
Von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## FR-Oli (29. September 2012)

Servus Sepp,
von mir auch Gute Besserung für Deinen Kleinen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. September 2012)

Danke euch!! 
Jetzt trinkt er wieder was


----------



## Schneckenreiter (29. September 2012)

Sepp, auch von uns gute Besserung!
Übrigens, fahre morgen mit Tante Ju nach Stromberg, falls noch jemand Lust hat - wär' cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico78 (29. September 2012)

Fahre morgen mit Laura auch nach Stromberg. Denke sind so um 11 dort. Start ab P4 dann Weg hoch Shuttle zur Kreuzung wo auch der Tisch ist.


----------



## FR-Oli (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei heute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2012)

So, bin heute auch wieder dabei.
Mal sehen ob das klappt. Leider wird es ja nun echt schnell dunkel. 
Müssen uns dann demnächst mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## herbi53 (2. Oktober 2012)

Auch dabei, und bring auf jeden Fall ne Lampe mit!


----------



## Lurs (2. Oktober 2012)

Komme euch wieder entgegen. Je nachdem wie ich los komme, bin ich entweder unten am Parkplatz oder so um 17.15 Uhr oben an der Eisernen Hand, wie das letzte mal. Bis später....


----------



## FieseLiese (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich komm auch heute  bis später!


----------



## 8 Inch (2. Oktober 2012)

Wann und wo fahrt ihr los?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2012)

17 Uhr Parkplatz Fasanerie am wendehammer.


----------



## 8 Inch (2. Oktober 2012)

Das kann klappen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil heute wieder!
Schön das es auch noch alle geschafft haben.
  @Lisa 
Hoffe Du hast das Teil noch gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (2. Oktober 2012)




----------



## FR-Oli (2. Oktober 2012)

Super Runde. Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht heute


----------



## 8 Inch (2. Oktober 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Waldtaenzer (2. Oktober 2012)

wer fährt morgen und wenn ja, wo?

andreas


----------



## zangg (2. Oktober 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> wer fährt morgen und wenn ja, wo?
> 
> andreas



Ich bin mit Kollegen an der Fasanerie ballern. Heute noch DH Mäntel draufgepackt und mit Kollegen auf 200mm unterwegs -> gemütliches hiken und möglichst viele runs an einem Tag.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (3. Oktober 2012)

hab gerade eine tour für 11:00 niedernhausen ins netz gestellt, wenn sich bis morgen früh keiner meldet, wäre ich dabei, wann gehts los? hab zwar "nur" 150 mm, aber das hat bisher im taunus immer gereicht....... es gibt seit ein paar wochen einen schönen trail runter von der platte (vom aussichtspunkt) richtung idsteiner eiche - der würde mich reizen.... und wo ist treffpunkt?


----------



## zangg (3. Oktober 2012)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> hab gerade eine tour für 11:00 niedernhausen ins netz gestellt, wenn sich bis morgen früh keiner meldet, wäre ich dabei, wann gehts los? hab zwar "nur" 150 mm, aber das hat bisher im taunus immer gereicht....... es gibt seit ein paar wochen einen schönen trail runter von der platte (vom aussichtspunkt) richtung idsteiner eiche - der würde mich reizen.... und wo ist treffpunkt?



Ich fahre auch "nur" 150mm an nem Hardtail. Also wird schon passen denke ich. Wir ungefähr ab halb 11 am Trail der gegenüber vom Brunnen am Ende des Plattenwegs rauskommt. Bist du ortskundig? Weiss ja nicht wie "geheim" hier manche Trails sind. Dort fahren wir dann schon ein paar Stunden. Ich war erst 1mal da und bin 2 runs gefahren, würde mir die Geschichte also gern noch richtig einprägen, um da auch richtig heizen zu können. Von da aus könn wir gern das neue Ding an der Platte auch noch auschecken gehen. Ich war da regelmäßig unterwegs, kenne den neuen Trail aber noch nicht.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (3. Oktober 2012)

ich hab keine ahnung welche trails wie geheim sind, aber ich weiss, dass es von der platte runter einiges möglich ist - was meinst du mit "am ende des plattenwegs"? ist das oben am jagdschloss?


----------



## zangg (3. Oktober 2012)

Ne das ist von der Fasanerie in Wiesbaden aus der Weg der neben diesem Schützenvereinszentrum an der Wiese entlang Richtung Schäferskopf und so geht. Mit der Beschreibung solltest dus auf jeden Fall finden. Falls nicht, ich schick dir ne pn mit meiner Nr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (3. Oktober 2012)

ok verstanden - links an Fasanerie hoch richtung schützendingens und dann am wasserwerk, aber pn mit nr wäre sicherheitshalber ok , bin dann halb elf da


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, eine richtige Tour plant heute niemand. Aber evtl. sieht man sich.

Wegbeschreibungen bitte per Mail oder PN. Es ist zwar ziemlich bekannt, doch man kann auch auf einen hohen Andrang verzichten


----------



## deviator (3. Oktober 2012)

zangg schrieb:


> Hej!
> 
> habe vorletzte Woche an der Platte einen von euren Kollegen mit Lady und Hund (Zimt) getroffen und den Tipp bekommen mich hier mal zu melden.



Das waren dann wohl wir... schön, dass du hergefunden hast.


----------



## FieseLiese (3. Oktober 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sehr geil heute wieder!
> Schön das es auch noch alle geschafft haben.
> @Lisa
> Hoffe Du hast das Teil noch gefunden.



Danke der Nachfrage  jap, lag zuhause an meinem Autostellplatz...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Oktober 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand Bock auf ne Runde im Rheingau?


----------



## p.2-max (4. Oktober 2012)

Was heißt nachmittags??? Muss morgen Abend nämlich noch weg. Bock hätte ich auf jedenfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Oktober 2012)

16 Uhr!


----------



## chico78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Arbeitsbedingt wird das bei mir leider heute nichts. Nächsten Freitag sollte klappen.


----------



## 8 Inch (6. Oktober 2012)

Heute mittag hätte ich Zeit für eine Runde


----------



## tmac111 (6. Oktober 2012)

Heute Endurotour Wiesbaden. Wir treffen uns um 14.00Uhr an der Eisenern Hand (Parkplatz XXL Restaurant). Helme nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2012)

Bist jetzt heiß, wa 

Hast Du noch so ein Matschteil?
Bring doch mal bitte mit.

14 Uhr schaffe ich nicht. Würde Euch aber nahher mal anrufen.


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Oktober 2012)

Heute wieder Enduro Runde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2012)

Werde auch da sein.


----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich es pack bin ich da


----------



## Lurs (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme euch wieder entgegen!


----------



## FieseLiese (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich probiers heute nochmal mit allen Teilen zu  erscheinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das Auto wieder läuft, 17:00 Uhr wie beim letzten mal?


----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2012)

Wie immer 17Uhr Abfahrt!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2012)

War verdammt schnell dunkel heute 
Ohne Lampen!


----------



## Otterauge (10. Oktober 2012)

Jop... ich brauch wieder mehr Power alles weg nach 8 Wochen Pause


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist denn am Dienstag am Start?
Problem:
LICHT
Letzte Woche war es etwas unangenehm früh dunkel 
Wie wollen wir das machen?
16:30 los und mit Wurzel oder 
17 Uhr los und nur SK? oder 
Später los und NIghtride.


----------



## Otterauge (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für früher. Auf Nightride stell ich mich erst ab Nov. ein


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei, meine Lampe auch. 
Zeit egal, Wetter nicht ;-)


----------



## Otterauge (14. Oktober 2012)

Ab Di. wird es wieder schön!


----------



## FieseLiese (15. Oktober 2012)

16:30 passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2012)

Gut, dann sind wir uns einig.

Nightride 






16:30Uhr geht klar!


----------



## Otterauge (16. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, geh morgens noch basteln.. Wetter scheint ja zu stimmen!


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Oktober 2012)

Hoffe das ich es bis 16:30 schaffe


----------



## herbi53 (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei, 16:30, mit Lampe, damit es keine Minirunde wird!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2012)

Die meisten haben noch keine Lampen.
Es wird wohl auf ne Minirunde hinauslaufen.


----------



## herbi53 (16. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2012)

denke ab nächster Woche geht es eh nichtmehr ohne Lampe


----------



## Otterauge (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Boden ist sehr schwer, alles durchnässt.


----------



## f.topp (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,
Am Sa. mache ich ne Endurorunde in Schlangenbad.
Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz hinterm Parkhotel um 14.00 Uhr.
Freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer und würde auch gern ein paar Neumitglieder kennenlernen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2012)

Mist, kann Samstag nicht;(


Jemand Bock auf ne Schönwetter-kracher-Endurotour am Sonntag???

10-12 Uhr
Parkplatz Fasanerie (Family geht Tiere gucken)
Könnte geil werden!!


----------



## chico78 (18. Oktober 2012)

Bin leider das Wochenende unterwegs. Aber den Sonntag drauf will ich wieder raus eine Tour machen


----------



## tmac111 (18. Oktober 2012)

Am Wochenende gehts nach Davos -> Endurobiken ;-)


----------



## Otterauge (18. Oktober 2012)

Könnte klappen, muß aber erst mal gucken was so geht die Tage!


----------



## Raschauer (19. Oktober 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Mist, kann Samstag nicht;(
> 
> 
> Jemand Bock auf ne Schönwetter-kracher-Endurotour am Sonntag???
> ...



Hört sich gut an  Ich war schon am überlegen Kreuznach zu fahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Oktober 2012)

Kaltumformer kommt auch mit


----------



## Hooz (19. Oktober 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Mist, kann Samstag nicht;(
> 
> 
> Jemand Bock auf ne Schönwetter-kracher-Endurotour am Sonntag???
> ...



Bin Sonntag dabei und bringe noch einen alten Bekannten mit 
Family hat vermutlich keine Zeit.
Wird ja hammer Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (19. Oktober 2012)

So hört sich auch gut an...bin am überlegen...


----------



## Raschauer (19. Oktober 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kaltumformer kommt auch mit



Ach immer diese Stromberger 

Family kommt wahrscheinlich auch zur Fasanerie


----------



## p.2-max (20. Oktober 2012)

sagt mal was zu sonntag, hätte da auch lust und zeit....


----------



## Otterauge (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich geh jetzt mit meiner Familie essen, vielleicht darf ich dann morgen früh auch fort


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt: 10 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Oktober 2012)

Kann erst nachmittags, hoffe ich bin nicht alleine...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Oktober 2012)

Burk kommt auch mit


----------



## Otterauge (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich pack es heute morgen nicht, jetzt erst wach geworden.. viel Spass!


----------



## p.2-max (21. Oktober 2012)

War mega. Mit Burkhard habe ich es nochmal richtig krachen lassen. Top Sache. Schön Gruppe im übrigen. Sry Marcus, wäre gerne mit dir ne Runde gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (21. Oktober 2012)

War ne schöne Tour heute mit ner netten Truppe.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden! Und bei perfektem Wetter mit genialer Herbststimmung. Genial!


----------



## Hooz (21. Oktober 2012)

ja war prima - wir machen sowas viel zu selten


----------



## jay_p (21. Oktober 2012)

coole tour, truppe und super wetter - hat spaß gemacht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2012)

Am Dienstag wird Licht benötigt!

Abfahrt wie gewohnt 17 Uhr. Ich hoffe da es dann im Wald auch so dunkel ist, dass es gut zur Geltung kommt.

Muss morgen auch erstmal die Lamp*en* laden


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2012)

Schon geladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2012)

Hooz schrieb:


> ja war prima - wir machen sowas viel zu selten


 
Nee wir machen das oft, nur fahren immer nur die selben!


----------



## Hooz (22. Oktober 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Nee wir machen das oft, nur fahren immer nur die selben!



^^ schon klar. Es ging auch um die am Samstag anwesenden Leute. Nicht um Euch Dauerfahrer


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2012)

Na alles klaro dann!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2012)

Hooz schrieb:


> ^^ schon klar. Es ging auch um die am Samstag anwesenden Leute. Nicht um Euch Dauerfahrer


 
Mobbing


----------



## Hooz (22. Oktober 2012)

haha, das sollte Euch nicht ausschliessen 
Ob ich mich mit dem Fitnessstand derzeit trauen würde mit Euch zu fahren müsste ich mir noch gut überlegen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja, im Moment wird nicht viel gefahren und die Strecken sind ehr kurz wegen dem Licht.

Auf bald mal.


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Oktober 2012)

Bis später


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Oktober 2012)

17:00 wie immer-oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2012)

jupp


----------



## Otterauge (23. Oktober 2012)

War Endgeil im Dunkeln runner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2012)

Hammer. Die Nightridesaison ist eröffnet!


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Oktober 2012)

Wahr ne echt lustige Runde heute. Auch wenn mein erster Night Ride durch mein Licht "Aggregat" etwas langsamer ausgefallen ist  
Also vielen Dank fürs warten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2012)

Oli, hab eben auch nochmal geschaut.
Günstig http://www.ebay.de/itm/1200Lum-LED-...05?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item255bfae869

Solltest die bestellen, ich nehm auch eine. 

Ach ja, war schon witzig Dein "Licht"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-LED-XM-...02?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item51a04181ca
Mehr Licht und noch günstiger


----------



## FieseLiese (23. Oktober 2012)

Ooooh da würd ich doch direkt auch noch mitbestellen


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Oktober 2012)

War der Hammer heut, auch wenn ich demnächst vorsichtiger bin, wenn Mike sagt: "Fahr mit einfach nach!"
Könnt auch noch ein Lämpchen gebrauchen...


----------



## Otterauge (24. Oktober 2012)

Das war genau der richtige Test, ab Sa. werden die Uhren umgestellt, da ist´s ab 17Uhr langsam Dunkel!

Also ohne gute Lampen geht nichts mehr!


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Oktober 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-LED-XM-...02?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item51a04181ca
> Mehr Licht und noch günstiger


 
Vielen Dank für den Link Mike. Werde gleich bestellen und hoffen das die Lampe bis Dienstag da ist


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (24. Oktober 2012)

Fährt jemand von euch am sonntag hier in der gegend rum ?

würde mich euch / jemandem anschließen....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (24. Oktober 2012)

Kooler Tip. Ein Versuch ist es wert.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch mal wieder mitfahren.
Cu


----------



## raschaa (24. Oktober 2012)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link Mike. Werde gleich bestellen und hoffen das die Lampe bis Dienstag da ist



aus hongkong wohl kaum....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei Deal xtream ging's damals so in 1,5 Wochen. 
Mhmmmm. Aber dann sollte sie auch da sein.


----------



## zangg (26. Oktober 2012)

Bei den Lumen Angaben wäre ich vorsichtig. Das sind ja nahezu wahnwitzige Zahlen mit denen dort um sich geworfen wird. Dem Reflektor der ersteren ("1200 lumen") würde ich mehr vertrauen, hab ich auch schon in echt gesehen und leuchtet gut aus. Es gibt den aber mittlerweile auch mit der wohl besseren Diode versandkostenfrei aus Deutschland
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...ile&hash=item1c2c38e2ef&_uhb=1#ht_2936wt_1165


----------



## raschaa (27. Oktober 2012)

MuuuaHahaha... 1800Lm 

die "glaubwürdigeren" schaffen es aus den höher selektierten XM-L U2 in 2-fach Konfiguration so 1000-1200 rauszuholen (Lupine Piko)... realistisch macht das ding auch nicht viel mehr als die alte P7 Diode die die meisten hier wohl fahren. Aber wurscht, es macht Licht und ist in Dland erhältlich. Der Preis ist dafür OK.

Immer noch ein guter tipp ist der "Ur-Klon" Magicshine. Hier aus Dland mit entsprechend gutem Service...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Bock auf ne kurze Rheingau Tour morgen Mittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ob die Angaben simmen is wurscht. Licht machen die Dinger wie die Hölle 
Und meine auf dem Helm stört garnicht


----------



## Nduro (27. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...ile&hash=item1c2c38e2ef&_uhb=1#ht_2936wt_1165[/QUOTE]

Gestern bestellt, heute die Mitteilung erhalten, sie sei verschickt. Bin ja mal gespannt. 

Um richtig zu fahren fährt ihr eher zwei. Oder? Eine am Helm eine am Lenker.
Was ihr schreibt sollen die ja ausreichend licht machen, wie ist es denn mit dem Akku ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab 2 Lampen. Eine Am Helm und eine am Lenker.

Akku hält das was wir hier fahren locker aus. 
Bergan sparsame Beleuchtung und bergab alles was geht.

Im Winter fahren wir meist eh nur HW und SK.
Dnach biste durchnässtund willst ganinicht weiter. Der Boden ist dann so schwer das Du eh das Gefühl hast weiter gefahren zu sein


----------



## Otterauge (27. Oktober 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock auf ne kurze Rheingau Tour morgen Mittag?




Kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich morgen fahre.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (27. Oktober 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock auf ne kurze Rheingau Tour morgen Mittag?



Sepp Ich ich ich ich ich !!!


----------



## sbeigel (27. Oktober 2012)

@Sepp: Wo & wann & wie lange?


----------



## Vespa_Flo84 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an ner kleinen Enduro runde.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet oder schneit:

Sonntag (also morgen), 11 Uhr in Johannisberg
Schulstraße Ecke Im Flecken

So ca 2-1/2 Stunden lockere Tour!

Wer kommt dazu?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (27. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm ... wenn mich jemand aus WI oder Mainz mitnimmt ja sonst leider nein ..die anreise ist sonst zu stressig :/

also freiwillige vor bitte 

denn ne tour rund um WI ..wäre kein thema ..aber zu dir nach dingens krichens is mit dem rad zu stressig...


----------



## Otterauge (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich nicht, entscheide entspannt ob ich noch fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Dabei +1


----------



## chico78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, mit 2 Rädern ist Auto voll


----------



## Otterauge (28. Oktober 2012)

Wetter für Di. ist nicht prickelnd angekündigt... Licht u. Reifen werden wichtiger!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2012)

Morgen wie gewohnt 17 Uhr Abfahrt. 
Seid pünktlich. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt bin ich schon nass wenn ich am Treffpunkt bin.

Es wird dunkel, es wird nass  und somit einfach geil


----------



## Otterauge (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja prickelnd, Baron ist bereit!


----------



## zangg (30. Oktober 2012)

Was macht ihr denn für "Touren" mit dem Baron? Ich hab mich diese Saison ein paar Mal mit dem Ding die Berge hochgequält. Das war als würde ich nen 250kg Anhänger ziehen....
Am SK kam ich mit dem Ardent 2.4 bei Schnee auf Blättern auch noch ganz gut zurecht. Mal schauen ob ich mir den Wechselstress überhaupt gebe diesen Winter. Oder seht ihr Touren auf den DH Pellen als Sommer Training? hehe


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Oktober 2012)

Werde es heute leider nicht schaffen  
Die Lampen sind noch nicht da. Sehen uns nächste Woche
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2012)

zangg, im Dunckeln sollte es annähernd so schnell runter gehen wie Tagsüber. Ich steh auch auf den Ardent, finde den kann man gut kontrollieren aber das heißt ja nicht das man nicht mal was anderes probiert um noch ein tick mehr Kontrolle zu bekommen. Baron vorne und hinten weiterhin den Ardent, man wird es sehen.

Prickelnd wird es nicht, meine Regenhose in PDS zerstört.. da helfen nur trockene Gedanken
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/hessen/wetter-wiesbaden/tab_2/17753556


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2012)

@zangg
Ich denke mal es kommt darauf an welchen Du meinst. Wir fahren hier mit Endurobikes und mit einem 2,3er Faltreifen. 

Vom Ardent halte ich pers. bei diesem Wetter garnix. Leider ist mein Swampthing FR nicht lieferbar. Deshalb teste auch ich heute mal vorne den Baron. Hinten den Swampthing FR 2,35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (30. Oktober 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @_zangg_
> Ich denke mal es kommt darauf an welchen Du meinst. Wir fahren hier mit Endurobikes und mit einem 2,3er Faltreifen.
> 
> Vom Ardent halte ich pers. bei diesem Wetter garnix. Leider ist mein Swampthing FR nicht lieferbar. Deshalb teste auch ich heute mal vorne den Baron. Hinten den Swampthing FR 2,35.


 
Frag doch mal den Gregor. Der hat noch 2,35 Swampthing zuhause.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2012)

deimudder schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den Gregor. Der hat noch 2,35 Swampthing zuhause.



AHA  muss ich gleich mal machen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2012)

Leute vergesst die Taucherbrillen heute Abend nicht 
Das wird lustig


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2012)

ich schätze wir fahren alleine


----------



## deimudder (30. Oktober 2012)

Scheiss Job in FFM. Da werde ich nie die Enduro Tour packen. Evtl. starte ich mal was im Rheingau.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2012)

Da es ja eh dunkel ist und die Temp. noch gehen, kann man die Tour gerne auch mal ne Stunde verschieben. Also wenn Du mal mit willst. Terrain ist ja bekannt, also geht es rein um Spaß. Naja, bei aufgeweichtem Boden ist es erstmal anstrengend. Aber machbar.
Bei den Bedingungen reichen HW und SK. Ist also überschaubar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2012)

Wäre für mich auch kein Thema mal oder generell später zu starten um die Jahreszeit.


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Oktober 2012)

Für mich wäre es auch kein Problem später zu starten


----------



## herbi53 (30. Oktober 2012)

@ Andi & Mike : Ihr seid nicht alleine!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2012)

So muss das


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön, dann häng ich mich wieder in dein Nacken bei der Abfahrt, du magste es ja von hinten herbi


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. Oktober 2012)

Es hat geregnet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2012)

Das merkst du doch gar nicht mit deiner Inkontinenz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2012)

Hammer. 
Lampen kaufen lohnt sich!


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2012)

Und auch der Baron. Ich glaube ich brauch auch mehr Licht, ich denke ich werde langsam Nacht blind oder der Nebel ist schuld

Edit:Guckt euch das Wetter heute an.. und wir fahren im Matsch
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/hessen/wetter-wiesbaden/tab_2/17753556


----------



## Otterauge (31. Oktober 2012)

Bah ansich müßte man heute noch mal fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurs (31. Oktober 2012)

Meine Lichter sind hoffentlich zum Wochenende da, dann bin ich nächste Woche auch wieder dabei!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2012)

sodele, bin nun auch gerüstet. eventuell bin ich vielleicht mal morgen abend unterwegs?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2012)

Schickes Teil. Sieht so mini aus.

 @Lurs
Dachte schon Du bist verschollen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2012)

ist auch recht klein, aber holla macht das ein licht. da darf man echt nicht reinschauen. siehste nur noch sternchen.


----------



## Lurs (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich verschollen? Niemals! 

Nee, war letzte Woche im Urlaub und hab das gute Wetter im Süden genutzt.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (31. Oktober 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> sodele, bin nun auch gerüstet. eventuell bin ich vielleicht mal morgen abend unterwegs?



Was für ein Modell ist das?


----------



## raschaa (1. November 2012)

Niteye B20

gibts hier am günstigsten, und wenn du nach dem kauf ne mail schreibst und sagst, dass du übers forum drauf gekommen bist gibts nochma 15%^^

hab meine gestern auch bekommen und inkl. allem 115,- bezahlt. lichtausbeute ist der knaller, stellt den chinakracher locker in den "schatten", vor allem extrem gleichmäßige fette ausleuchtung ohne hotspots, verarbeitung ist wirklich gut, fernbedienung für lenker oder an der seite vom helm, sehr klein und leicht. perfekt für den lenker und noch was "spottigeres" dann auf den helm. der aufpreis lohnt sich meiner meinug nach definitiv. ist im prinzip wie die piko zu 40% des preises...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIdB3hj3Yyk"]Niteye B20 1200 Lumen Bike Light Review - YouTube[/nomedia]


hier ein ausleuchtungs vid, meine hat diesen "donut" ausleuchtungseffekt nicht!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKFx9TFAdis"]Flashlight Comparison 2.2: Pt 102 - Niteye B20 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2012)

Würde mich in live schon mal interessieren.
Ergibt sich ja ggf. mal.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2012)

@ Mike: heute abend 20:15 ab nerotal parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2012)

Hab doch ab heute für 2 Tage keine Dusche. Der Wärmetauscher im Haus + einige Leitungen müssen getauscht werden. 

Find Du mal das Tempo raus und geb mal Bescheid.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2012)

wird sicher entspanntes tempo. einer von den wiesbadenern lässt dich sicher bei sich duschen?


----------



## raschaa (1. November 2012)

warmduscher?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2012)

ragnar, du duschst ja nur einmal im quartal und dann auch erst, nachdem du die eisschollen vom teich geschmolzen hast. alternative: abreiben mit eisstücken. 

kommste vielleicht heute mal mit?


----------



## raschaa (1. November 2012)

zu spät mein lieber... ich gehe 21:30 spätestens in die heia


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. November 2012)

Dabei. (Duschen tu ich trotzdem nicht) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> zu spät mein lieber... ich gehe 21:30 spätestens in die heia


ohne essen und duschen ins bett, das lob ich mir. dafür morgens um 4 aufstehen, erstmal die kühe füttern und danach einen tee, das stärkt und wärmt für den ganzen tag. 



schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Dabei. (Duschen tu ich trotzdem nicht) ;-)


nice!


----------



## Otterauge (1. November 2012)

Der Wettergott ist heute nicht gnädig gestimmt, die Lust vergeht einem ja schon wenn man nur aus dem Fenster schaut.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Der Wettergott ist heute nicht gnädig gestimmt, die Lust vergeht einem ja schon wenn man nur aus dem Fenster schaut.



Wieso nicht? Regnet doch


----------



## Otterauge (1. November 2012)

Ich mag den Regen nur von unten


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Der Wettergott ist heute nicht gnädig gestimmt, die Lust vergeht einem ja schon wenn man nur aus dem Fenster schaut.


Also hier in FFM ist es noch trocken. Wenn es allerdings zu sehr pissen sollte, schenke ich mir das Vergnügen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. November 2012)

Hier scheint die liquid sun. 
(Es tröpfelt aktuel leicht)
Ich Spiel euch den Kachelmann, wenns schlimmer wird!


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. November 2012)

es wird schlimmer...


----------



## Otterauge (1. November 2012)

Es regnet sich ein..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2012)

Mal was vom letzten Winter. Aber auch Nightride 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2012)

ui, is des groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (1. November 2012)

Seit 16:15 wieder trocken von oben.


----------



## tmac111 (1. November 2012)

Heute Endurorunde in Stein an Rhein Gefahren. Von unten hoch auf zum Herrentisch, von dort weiter zum Schienerberg. Vom Schienerberg aus kann man wunderbar auf den Bodensee blicken und nebenbei startet hier auch noch ein legaler Freeridetrail. Den ersten Abschnitt sind wir Gefahren, aber dann ging es weiter auf der Ründe, welche uns wieder in Hemishofen rausgebracht hat. Wetter: Sonnenschein, leicht bewölkt teils klar.


----------



## Nduro (1. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...ile&hash=item1c2c38e2ef&_uhb=1#ht_2936wt_1165[/QUOTE]

Freitag bestellt heute angekommen. Noch nicht getestet. 
Vielleicht klappt es mal zusammen. 

Cu


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (1. November 2012)

So hier mal ein bild von heute nach dem Videodreh aufm homespot ....zusammen mit Nduro:


----------



## MantaHai (2. November 2012)

Moin, ist SA oder SO ne Tour geplant ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. November 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> > http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...ile&hash=item1c2c38e2ef&_uhb=1#ht_2936wt_1165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also diese ganzen Behauptungen über 1800 Lumen sind quatsch. Aber das weiß wohl auch jeder hier, gell?

Zitat MTBR: 





> I knew that an output of 1800 Lumen was impossible with the XML T6 with the advertised setup. Bad: The spot light isn't ideal for a bike light so I'd recommend a wide angle lens especially for off trail. It is falsely advertised as 1800 Lm. At best it's probably in the range of 450-550 Lm.


 Die XML T6 schafft 1040 max. bei 10W: http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xml

Wer mehr über diese Funzeln erfahren will: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...xml-t6-led-bicycle-headlight-lamp-759177.html


----------



## raschaa (2. November 2012)

ist ja auch wurscht^^

als erste lampe zum "anfixen" ist sie schon ok. meine erste, die genauso aussieht, nur mit dem alten P7 led wandert jetzt auf den helm, da ist das spottige gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## CYBO (2. November 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...ile&hash=item1c2c38e2ef&_uhb=1#ht_2936wt_1165



Freitag bestellt heute angekommen. Noch nicht getestet. 
Vielleicht klappt es mal zusammen. 

Cu[/QUOTE]
Hab die auch. Ist eigentlich ganz gut ... für den Preis TOP. Allerdings trage ich die auch mittlerweile auf dem Helm und am Lenker nochmal eine mit 3 Spots. 

VG


----------



## Nduro (2. November 2012)

Jeep erst mal kucken ob ich Spaß dran finde, dann ist noch ne weitere für den Lenker geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (3. November 2012)

Moin wäre für alle Enduristen ganz Interressant: https://www.facebook.com/groups/462903620426918/465906360126644/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_activity

aber auch für die Downhiller


----------



## MantaHai (3. November 2012)

Wie siehts morgen mit ner Tour aus ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2012)

So, Lampen sind geladen. 
Hoffe das ich 17 Uhr schaffe.

Bis dann.


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2012)

Wir könne auch 30 oder mal 1h später weg machen, darauf kommt es nicht mehr an. 

Wetter sollte passen!
http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/hessen/wetter-wiesbaden/tab_1/17753556


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. November 2012)

Ich bin raus und für den Rest der Woche nicht erreichbar. 
@ Andi und schnubbi
Sorry wegen der teile. Aber ich bin nicht in wi.


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2012)

Alles klar kein Thema, mal sehen was hier zusammen kommt und ob ich überhaupt dann fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2012)

Bin am Start heute. Mit frisch geladenen Lampen 
Schade das es bei Dir nicht klappt. Bis nächste Woche denne


----------



## herbi53 (6. November 2012)

Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Lurs (6. November 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei und komme euch entgegen! Wenn ihr nicht wie immer von der Fasanerie in Richtung Eiserne Hand startet, könnt ihr ja nochmal hier bescheid geben, ansonsten sieht man sich dann nachher.


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2012)

Denke wir fahren dann Wur. + SK oder?


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. November 2012)

Komme auch, heut gerne kleine Runde.


----------



## FieseLiese (6. November 2012)

Auch dabei!


----------



## FieseLiese (6. November 2012)

Wann? Standartmäßig 5? Oder später?


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2012)

Ja Standard 17Uhr


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2012)

Heute war es Geil!!!


----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2012)

Jipp, hat echt Spaß gemacht 
An Night Ride kann man sich gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. November 2012)

Sodele, ich habe heute erstmal meine Lampe wieder zurück geschickt. Nach der letzten Tour hatte ich diese ausgeschaltet. Leider hat sie sich von selbst (!) wieder eingeschaltet und auf voller Power durchgebrannt, bis der Akku leer war. Brandflecken waren zum Glück die unangenehmste Konsequenz. Hätte auch anders ausgehen können. Nun geht das Ding zurück zum Hersteller zur Prüfung und ich bekomme Ersatz. Haben extrem schnell und kulant reagiert. Klar, so einen Fall will man ungern breitgetrampelt sehen.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. November 2012)

Versuche es heute zu schaffen. Hab leider kein Auto .
Melde mich heute Mittag nochmal


----------



## Otterauge (13. November 2012)

Ich habe noch dicke Beine vom WE, mal sehen wie es heute Mittag ist.


----------



## Hooz (13. November 2012)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Sodele, ich habe heute erstmal meine Lampe wieder zurück geschickt. Nach der letzten Tour hatte ich diese ausgeschaltet. Leider hat sie sich von selbst (!) wieder eingeschaltet und auf voller Power durchgebrannt, bis der Akku leer war. Brandflecken waren zum Glück die unangenehmste Konsequenz. Hätte auch anders ausgehen können. Nun geht das Ding zurück zum Hersteller zur Prüfung und ich bekomme Ersatz. Haben extrem schnell und kulant reagiert. Klar, so einen Fall will man ungern breitgetrampelt sehen.



War das ne China-Lampe oder die aus Österreich?


----------



## Lurs (13. November 2012)

Bei mir klappt's heute leider auch nicht...und das bei dem Wetter.
 @Otterauge: Du hast doch immer dicke Beine!


----------



## FieseLiese (13. November 2012)

Ich warte noch auf den Adapter, um die Lampe zu laden... Falls er noch rechtzeitig kommt, könnts klappen!


----------



## FR-Oli (13. November 2012)

Werde es leider nicht schaffen heute 
Sehen uns nächste Woche. Viel Spaß wenn ihr fahrt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. November 2012)

Hooz schrieb:


> War das ne China-Lampe oder die aus Österreich?


Das war die China-Lampe aus Österreich...  Allerdings ziemlich ordentliche Qualität. Gut verarbeitet, sehr lichtstark und ausdauernd, dabei echt günstig. Top service vom Ösi-Händler, waren immer super erreichbar, freundlich und proaktiv. Bekomme anstandslos eine neue, da die vermuten, dass der Steuer-Chip ne Macke hatte. Mir egal, ich benutze die gerne weiter.


----------



## Otterauge (13. November 2012)

Ich komme wohl nicht, werde höchstens spontan fahren woran ich aber nicht Glaube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (13. November 2012)

@ Andi:  Haben wir Dich kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Otterauge (13. November 2012)

Es kommt ja eh keiner, also kann ich auch die Füße hoch legen


----------



## herbi53 (13. November 2012)

Muß leider arbeiten!


----------



## FieseLiese (13. November 2012)

hätte auch nich gekonnt, noch kein adapter da


----------



## Otterauge (19. November 2012)

Geht was morgen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2012)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig zurück bin, fahre ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (19. November 2012)

Ich schaffe es leider wieder nicht. Mein Auto ist noch in der Werkstatt


----------



## CYBO (19. November 2012)

Am So. kleine Endurorunde in WI!
Treffpunkt 11 Uhr nerobergbahn.


----------



## Otterauge (20. November 2012)

OK bin dann da... 

So hört sich auch gut an!


----------



## Nduro (20. November 2012)

Sonntag 11h. Wenn meine Schiene am Finger ab ist bin ich auch da.
Cu Torsten


----------



## FieseLiese (20. November 2012)

Ich hab heute leider lang uni, schaffe es auch nich mehr nach wi!


----------



## Otterauge (20. November 2012)

Bitte bis 16 Uhr info wer kommt, alleine mit den Wildschweinen fahre ich auch nicht!


----------



## Lurs (20. November 2012)

Ich komme euch wieder entgegen, Treffpunkt ist dann wieder bei den Gleisen wo es links hoch zum SK geht?
Ich hoffe nur, es ist nicht so ein Nebel, wenn ich oben über die Platte fahr...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. November 2012)

Bin da und komme.

Achja, ich bin wahrscheinlich ein klotz am Bein. Lasst es uns langsam angehen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. November 2012)

ihr seligen die unter der woche fahren können. nächsten samstag soll es schon wieder pissen und ich war seit über 3 wochen nicht auf dem bike. Maaannn


----------



## Otterauge (20. November 2012)

Super wars trotz Nebel des Grauens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. November 2012)

Ja geil. Ist schon witzig wenn man bergauf den Anzweig übersieht und bergab die kopflampe aus macht um was zu sehen.


----------



## Lurs (21. November 2012)

Dienstagabend, Hohe Wurzel, Nebel wie sau.......die Frisur sitzt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2012)




----------



## Hooz (21. November 2012)

Lurs schrieb:


> Dienstagabend, Hohe Wurzel, Nebel wie sau.......die Frisur sitzt
> 
> ... geil! Meine Lampen sind auch da ... jetzt wollen sie ausprobiert werden! Vllt klappt's nächsten Di mal


----------



## Otterauge (21. November 2012)

Krass... so kam es auch rüber


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (22. November 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> Am So. kleine Endurorunde in WI!
> Treffpunkt 11 Uhr nerobergbahn.



Würde dich begleiten ...wenns bergauf ganz gemäääsigt hoch geht ..also ich möchte kein weltrekordn aufstellen


----------



## Nduro (22. November 2012)

Meine Fingerschiene ist ab. Bin am Sonntag um 11h an der Nerobergbahn.


----------



## Rankin' (23. November 2012)

Wenn ichs zeitlich schaff am Sonntag würd ich auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren. 

Habt ihr ne genaue Adresse von der Nerobergbahn für mein Navi?
Und kann ich da parken?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. November 2012)

morgen vormittags machen burk und ich feldbergrunde. wer lust hat: melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico78 (23. November 2012)

Am Sonntag um 11 Uhr bin ich auch am Start


----------



## Nduro (23. November 2012)

@rankin die Adresse: Wilhelminenstraße 51, 65193 Wiesbaden.
Parken dürfte dort kein Problem sein.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## dimuddi (24. November 2012)

Falls jemand vor hatte bei dem Super-Wetter eine Runde in und um Schlangenbad-Bärstadt-Hausen zu drehen....lasst es bleiben. 
Komme grad nachhause; alles abgesperrt, heute ist Jagd...
Gruß Andrea
Hoffe habe hier richtig gepostet (übe noch) ;-)


----------



## Rankin' (24. November 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> @_rank_in die Adresse: Wilhelminenstraße 51, 65193 Wiesbaden.
> Parken dürfte dort kein Problem sein.
> 
> Bis Sonntag


Alles klar, danke!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. November 2012)

schöne tour heute mit dem kleinen max und burk gehabt. wetter war endlich mal wieder gut und die feldbergtrails ausreichend fordernd. fazit: 4 wochen ohne sport sind eigentlich eine fall von "gehtmalgarnicht".


----------



## p.2-max (24. November 2012)

Ja war mega geil! Freue mich aufs nächstemal.  Tracks sind echt gut und halt mal nicht so weit weg. Aso. 1200 hm bergab und 570 hm berghoch finde ich auch geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2012)

Wenn die Verteilung der hm so ist, muss ich da mal mit.


----------



## CYBO (24. November 2012)

Kann morgen nun leider doch nicht kommen zur endurotour 11h ab nerobergbahn 
Viel Spaß allen.


----------



## Nduro (25. November 2012)

Schade Cybo 

Ich mach mich dann mal langsam fertig.
Cu


----------



## chico78 (25. November 2012)

Ja in der Tat schade.

Maggus kommt auch. Vielleicht auch Sepp.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. November 2012)

p.2-max schrieb:


> Ja war mega geil! Freue mich aufs nächstemal.  Tracks sind echt gut und halt mal nicht so weit weg. Aso. 1200 hm bergab und 570 hm berghoch finde ich auch geil.


 Dank Shuttle! Streng genommen kann man da sogar noch das doppelte an HMs rausholen, wenn der Tag nur lang genug ist...  Aber war so auch schon ordentlich, ich war gut platt abends. Hab aber noch bis 4:30 morgens durchgehalten... Red Bull sei Dank. Die Mädels wären sonst sauer gewesen... haha


----------



## Otterauge (27. November 2012)

Wer will den heute alles aufs Rad?


----------



## FR-Oli (27. November 2012)

ich schaffe es heute nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2012)

hier hier hier


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2012)

Wer sich noch entschließt. Heute 17:30 Abfahrt.


----------



## Otterauge (27. November 2012)

Bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. November 2012)

Tja da habt ihr was verpasst, schöner Nebel und endlos viel Matsch.. was will man mehr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2012)

Echt geil!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2012)

*Achtung: 

Ab sofort findet der Nightride 

Mittwoch´s 17:30 Uhr statt.

*


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. November 2012)

;-)


----------



## zangg (27. November 2012)

Ich weiss ist hier nicht so gedacht, aber ich frag trotzdem mal.
Hat hier iwer ne Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse etwas besserer Dämpfung (Fox RC2, RockShox MissionControl DH....) und travelbar auf 150mm im Keller oder so? Tapered oder nicht ist erstmal egal.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2012)

Nein, nur eine eingebaute.


----------



## zangg (27. November 2012)

Meinst du ich könnte die mal testen? Also wir treffen uns und tauschen mal Rad? Wieviel Federweg und welches Modell? Was wiegst du? höhö
Würde mich zB auf den letzten Metern des oberen Stücks auf dem relativ flachen Waldtrail an der Zange im Vergleich interessieren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2012)

Kann man machen. 
85 kg
Lyrik dh 
170 mm
Luftdruck können wir anpassen. 
Aber ich kann dir gleich sagen dass die Gabel taugt! 
Kann man kaufen! Also nicht meine


----------



## raschaa (28. November 2012)

zangg schrieb:


> Ich weiss ist hier nicht so gedacht, aber ich frag trotzdem mal.
> Hat hier iwer ne Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse etwas besserer Dämpfung (Fox RC2, RockShox MissionControl DH....) und travelbar auf 150mm im Keller oder so? Tapered oder nicht ist erstmal egal.



guck mal im bikemarkt, da gehen regelmäßig lyriks für schlankes geld weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. November 2012)

hier jungs was geht am WE? bin am samstag evtl wieder am feldi, da ich morgens noch einen umzug machen muss. gehe aber davon aus, dass ich um spätestens 11 fertig bin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2012)

Samstag muss erst arbeiten und dann fahre ich nach Stuttgart. Bin leider nicht da.
Naja und dann liegt wohl auch bald Schnee.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. November 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Samstag muss erst arbeiten und dann fahre ich nach Stuttgart. Bin leider nicht da.
> Naja und dann liegt wohl auch bald Schnee.


letzteres wäre ja sehr zu begrüssen!


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. November 2012)

Evtl klappt's mit dem kleinen Maxe!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. November 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Evtl klappt's mit dem kleinen Maxe!


 Wär cool. Soll ja kalt, aber sonnig werden.


----------



## p.2-max (28. November 2012)

Wenn alles gut geht bin ich dabei. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mein Rad kurzfristig abgeben muss und somit nicht mitkann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (29. November 2012)

Bin raus. Habe kein Rad.


----------



## Sagi (30. November 2012)

FB samstags wäre ich für zuhaben, wenns nicht zu spät losgeht


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. November 2012)

@Trick. Ich hab im Moment  kein Auto, wo mein Bike reinpasst. 
Somit muss ich hier bleiben.


----------



## Otterauge (30. November 2012)

ich fahre Sa. nur bei uns, heute Umtrunk u. morgen Weihnachtsmarkt mit Glührum... das nagt an der Kondition


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. November 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> @Trick. Ich hab im Moment  kein Auto, wo mein Bike reinpasst.
> Somit muss ich hier bleiben.


Ich hingegen bin ja nicht auf den Feldberg festgelegt. Was schlägst Du vor?


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. November 2012)

Ei gerne Platte, da kann ich locker hinkurbeln. 
Bis zum Sk schaff ich es auch noch. 
Vielleicht kann mÃ¤xchen dann mit seinem Nicolai auch hinkurbeln. Fit issa ja ð


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. November 2012)

isch guck ma morgen ne? erstmal umzug machen und so. dann ma am start mit meldung machen und so. 
grüsse!


----------



## schnubbi81 (30. November 2012)

Als klar!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Dezember 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Als klar!


hehe, sorry, meine neues eifon cinque hat noch nicht wieder die IBC app drauf, sonst hätte ich schon längst geschrieben. war heute mit dem elo auf der grossen feldbergrunde unnerwechs. ein träumchen von wetter da oben, eisig, aber alles leicht überschneit, aber guter grip. hat gut bock gemacht. 

morgen wollte ich mal an die HZ oder an den SK, hab mich noch nicht so recht entschieden. es sei denn irgendwer bringt hier den killer-alternativ-tip.


----------



## Morti (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hatte Anfang des Jahres jemandem meine Sigma LED + Ladegerät geliehen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wem......

Wäre cool wenn derjenige sich meldet, ich brauch das Ding für Night-runs 

Danke und Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (1. Dezember 2012)

Wäre morgen auch am Start. 

Wenn nicht im heimischen, wie wäre es mit rodalben.  46km singletrail am Stück???

Marcus, Jörg was meint ihr?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Dezember 2012)

also ich bin jetzt morgen um 11 mit burk bei burk verabredet. von da aus vermutlich auf die HZ. ma schaun... 46km singletrail ist mir zu heavy. war heute schon so anstrengend...


----------



## p.2-max (1. Dezember 2012)

Gut. Mal gucken.


----------



## Otterauge (2. Dezember 2012)

Schnee liegt, aber es regnet gerade, denke auf HZ u. SK wird es weiter schneien...goil


----------



## p.2-max (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns schneits und es liegen so um die 5-7 cm.


----------



## Otterauge (2. Dezember 2012)

p.2 dann später wurzel... sk oder?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Dezember 2012)

Servus Jungs. Bin echt irgendwie total ko von gestern. Muskelkater und übersäuert. Paahh, sowas nervt. Wenn ich heute fahre dann nur mit Shuttle. Für mehr hab ich einfach keine Energie. Wollte hier nicht wer nen Hängern bringen?


----------



## Otterauge (3. Dezember 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> *Achtung: *
> 
> *Ab sofort findet der Nightride *
> 
> *Mittwoch´s 17:30 Uhr statt.*


 

Mike ich hoffe das ich es am Mi. schaffe, habe eine Schulung die im schlechtesten Fall bis 16:45 geht, dann bin ich raus

Gestern war auch Hölle, sah aus wie ein Schw... wenn das Wetter bis Mi. so weiter macht wird es sich eh erledigen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Dezember 2012)

Beim Oli wird es wohl auch knapp.

Wegen mir können wir auch 18 Uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es irgend wie klappt bin ich da. 
Morgen Großkampftag auf der Arbeit und Mi. die Schulung wo ich nicht weg kann, egal wie lange die geht... der Stress entscheidet da auch mit.


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Wetter es morgen zulässt bin ich dabei 
18 Uhr passt mir super, dann wird es nicht ganz so stressig.
War gestern ne Runde im Schnee unterwegs... war sehr hart


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2012)

Dann starten wir 18 Uhr. Oli vergiss bitte meine Lampe nicht 
Wird ne geile Matschschlacht. Dann muss ich mich wohl wieder VOR dem Haus ausziehen


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2012)

Jipp, wird bestimmt geil. 
Die Lampe hab ich schon eingepackt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2012)

Bist´n guter


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2012)

Raderl ist zumindest startklar... das Wetter muß jetzt noch mit spielen dann lüppt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch grad die Kette gemacht 
Der Rest ist Pfui und wiegt sicher gut 400gr.


----------



## Otterauge (5. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus, stressiger Tag und das Wetter lassen sich heute nicht vereinen..


----------



## Nduro (5. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag zu fahren? Vorschlag 18.30h oberhalb der Fasanarie? 
Cu


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Dezember 2012)

War sehr geil heute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2012)

Oh ja.
An der Wurzel lag richtig Schnee. Ein vorwärts kommen war echt schwer, bergan.
Dagegen hat es vor Matsch am Sk nur so gespritzt. Sehr lustig. 

Der Klumpen Matsch trocknet jetzt im Keller ab


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat sich der Klumpen Matsch mittlerweile in einen kleinen Teich verwandelt


----------



## Otterauge (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke Sa. wird ein geiler Tag wenn es ab heute Abend richtig los geht mit dem Schnee..


----------



## Otterauge (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich stell mich mal darauf ein das Mi. nichts geht... mal sehen


----------



## MantaHai (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

ne Frage fährt jemand die Muddy Marry 2,35 Freeride in der Trailstarmischung oder die Conti Baron 2,3 Black Chilli? Wie ist der Gripp wenns richtig nass ist und wie wenns trocken ist? Geht der Rollwiederstand in Ordnung ?


----------



## Otterauge (10. Dezember 2012)

Baron BC geht Nass sehr gut, auch bei schnee, Rollwiederstand geht, bei dem Wetter rollts aber generell schlecht von daher mir Latte. MM fahr ich nicht mehr, verschleißt mir zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass wir Mittwoch wohl nicht los brauchen. Denke das Gemisch aus Schnee, Wasser und Eis lässt uns kaum vorwärts kommen. Pisswetter. Gut das ich gestern mal kurz am SK laufen war. War sehr schick!


----------



## Otterauge (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich war gestern auch joggen und meine Socken waren pitsch nass!

Ich habe Entzug.. aber das Wetter ist grottig!


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja das Wetter ist wirklich nicht so doll. 
Wenn aber morgen doch jemand fahren will , bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start


----------



## Hooz (11. Dezember 2012)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ne Frage fährt jemand die Muddy Marry 2,35 Freeride in der Trailstarmischung oder die Conti Baron 2,3 Black Chilli? Wie ist der Gripp wenns richtig nass ist und wie wenns trocken ist? Geht der Rollwiederstand in Ordnung ?



Bin mit den Muddies top zufrieden ist ein absoluter Allrounder der nur wenn es staubtrocken oder richtig schlammig ist abbaut. 
Hab vorne den Vertstar (weiche Mischung) und hinten Pacestar (harte Mischung) seit 1,5 Jahren drauf. Ich fahre nicht so viel und bin auch etwas leichter, denke kann auch die weiche Mischung noch gut ein Jahr fahren, dann kommt mal ein neuer drauf.


----------



## Nduro (11. Dezember 2012)

Kann Hooz nur zustimmen. Fähre die MM am Pitch bin echt zufrieden. Das mit der Abnutzung liest man im Forum öfters. Kann ich aber auch nicht bestätigen. Am Torque fahre ich den Ardent. Auch mit dem komme ich gut zurecht.

Jetzt bei dem Schnee habe ich eh das Gefühl das nur ein spezieller Reifen helfen würde. Mit dem Ardent ging es so einigermaßen.

Bin aber, zugegeben, nicht so der Spezialist.

Cu


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Dezember 2012)

Männer, lasst uns morgen doch biken. Wenn es nicht gehen sollte, können wir immernoch abbrechen.

Meine Lampen sind aufgeladen 

Abfahrt 17:30Uhr. Bitte pünktlich sein. Es ist kalt und rumstehen wird echt bitter


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Dezember 2012)

Super Mike 
Ich bin am Start. Und versuche auch etwas früher da zu sein


----------



## Otterauge (12. Dezember 2012)

Jop dabei, hoffe das meine Gore Socken und Halskrause heute kommen... in Saulheim gestern um 18Uhr bearbeitet das könnte klappen mit Warme Füße


----------



## Otterauge (12. Dezember 2012)

Geil war es, im Tiefschnee an der Wurzel ist echt ein Erlebnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Dezember 2012)

So isses. Gut das wir fahren waren.


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Dezember 2012)

War echt super im Schnee. Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt heute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mitfahrer,
ich kann morgen leider nicht.
Werde aber am Donnerstag 17:30Uhr eine Runde drehen.
Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Wäre schön wenn ich den Wildschweinen nicht alleine trotzen müsste.


----------



## Otterauge (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich komme auch am DO. mit da ich morgen wahrscheinlich zeitig am Ort des Verbrechens rum wüte...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gespannt. Ich muss morgen bummeln


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Dezember 2012)

Auf Arbeit leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (18. Dezember 2012)

Vieleicht schaffe ich es auch am Donnerstag...


----------



## herbi53 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ihr macht mir Spaß, wollte heute, nach fast acht wöchiger Abstinenz, endlich wieder dabei sein!!! 
Aber Donnerstag 17:30 krieg ich irgendwie hin ;o)


----------



## FieseLiese (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch die Woche mal wieder mitradeln, Donnerstag bin ich allerdings schon verplant.... Jemand da, der heute fahren würde?


----------



## Otterauge (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute bin ich warscheinlich früher da, kann heute Abend leider nicht.


----------



## FieseLiese (19. Dezember 2012)

Schoad! Die Frage hat sich dann hiermit auch erübrigt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi, tut mir leid aber seit 13 Uhr bin ich im eimer. 
Hab mir irgendetwas eingefangen. Ich kann morgen also nicht fahren. 

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Otterauge (19. Dezember 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Dezember 2012)

Mike Gute Besserung.
Sorry Lisa, konnte leider den ganzen Tag nicht auf das Netz zugreifen
Morgen wird bei mir leider auch nix, also Andi und Marcel viel Spaß


----------



## Nduro (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es bei mir klappt, kann ich mich morgen mal wieder anschließen. Bin dann um 17.30 h am Treffpunkt.
Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Dezember 2012)

Mich plagt heute auch ein Schnupfen, hab ich mir wohl gestern eingefangen. Glaube aber das es geht. ich melde mich noch mal nach 15Uhr.


----------



## Lurs (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde euch wieder entgegen radeln. Ich warte dann an der Gabelung wo man links zum SK hoch kann(über die Gleise) und gerade aus zur Eisernen Hand fahren kann. Bis später!


----------



## Nduro (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir klappt es, bin um 17.30h da.
Scheint ja auch trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## Otterauge (20. Dezember 2012)

Leute ich bin raus, Halsweh und Nebenhöhlen zu... nervt. Jetzt ein Grog und das war es für heute.


----------



## Nduro (20. Dezember 2012)

Schade  und gute Besserung. Kommt den sonst jemand oder radle ich Lars allein entgegen?


----------



## tmac111 (20. Dezember 2012)

Fällt aufgrund der aktueller Wetterlage heute aus:
- - -
Morgen ab 12.00 Uhr Endurorunde. Treffpunkt Neeobergbahn Parkplatz.
- - -


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (25. Dezember 2012)

hallo liebe enduristen ... 


hier mal ein kleiner Edit ausm herbst von der hofstrecke ... 

zu sehen ist  @Nduro auf seinem Canyon Tourque ...!

schöne Feiertage wünsche ich euch ...!

Gruß

TDG


----------



## MantaHai (25. Dezember 2012)

Mach mal eins mit Max, dann sieht das ganze auch schön krass aus...


----------



## 8 Inch (26. Dezember 2012)

Schön macht wieder mal Laune zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (26. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Video. Macht echt Laune


----------



## FieseLiese (26. Dezember 2012)

Apropos "Laune" -  steht diese Woche noch was an von wegen einer Tour? Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich auch noch schnell auf den letzten Drücker


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut es morgen mit einem Nightride aus? Muss morgen arbeiten.


----------



## Otterauge (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das ich mich so lange zurück halten kann, mal sehen was das Wetter macht.


----------



## FieseLiese (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok ok. Ich werd wohl doch eher am Freitag gegen Mittag ne Runde fahren, wenns Wetter einigermaßen is.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich schließ mich gern an, will auch fahren. Hab auch ne Lampe, die ich noch nicht im Einsatz hatte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich geh wohl doch Ehr mal so gegen 13:30 los.


----------



## Otterauge (27. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch um 13:15 vor Ort. Heute Abend ist mir dann zu spät.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Dezember 2012)

Für die kurzentschlossenen. Abfahrt 13:15 Uhr ab der Fasanerie.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2012)

war leider anderweitig unterwegs. Ihr ward fahren bei dem Sauwetter?!


----------



## Otterauge (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja war übel.. aber wir waren draußen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Dezember 2012)

Sinnvoll ist anders! Aber wir waren draußen und hatten Spaß. Aber es ist einfach zuviel Wasser.  Sehr schade das es seit Nov eigentlich nur regnet.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist echt kein Zustand das Wetter! Zwischen durch Schnee und Eis mit angenehmen kalten und trockenen Bedingungen. War eindeutig Winter und jetzt wieder nur Herbst


----------



## adamschlang (28. Dezember 2012)

Fährt jemand heute nachmittag? Platte, Schläferskopf, oder was anderes?


----------



## MantaHai (31. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärs morgen mit nem Anbiken vom neuen Jahr ? Vielleicht mal ne besondere Tour z.b. die ersten 30km des Felsentrails in RodAlben


----------



## Otterauge (31. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht fahr ich morgen, alles nur spontan mit wie viel Schlagseite ich rein rutsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Dezember 2012)

@MantaHai
Hört sich gut an, wird aber leider nix bei mir. Mein Bike steht noch voll im Dreck.

Wie ist das denn dort so? Hier werden mir 30km gerade sehr anstrengend. Man kommt teilweise kaum vorwärts.
Sind die 30km hin und zurück? Ich kenne es halt nicht. Hab nur gutes gehört und will auch hin


----------



## MantaHai (31. Dezember 2012)

Da gehts immer der boden ist ziemlich saugfähig!!! 30km in eine Richtung, aber man kann auch 15 und dann zurück. Die 30km lassen sich dann aber durch den Ort in 20min zum Parkplatz fahren.


----------



## Otterauge (1. Januar 2013)

Packs heute nicht'
Gutes neue Jahr


----------



## FR-Oli (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues alle zusammen 
Wie sieht es denn morgen mit Enduro Runde aus?


----------



## MantaHai (1. Januar 2013)

Jo hätte Bock! Olli hast du eigentlich nen neues Bike ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2013)

Ich muss arbeiten. Nightride würde gehen. Ich war eben kurz fahren da mir extrem fad war. Matsch ist das Unwort des Jahres. 


Allen ein geiles Enduro und DH Jahr.


----------



## Otterauge (1. Januar 2013)

Ich muß meine Kinder zur Oma fahren, mal sehen ob ich es dann noch schaffe...


----------



## FR-Oli (1. Januar 2013)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Jo hätte Bock! Olli hast du eigentlich nen neues Bike ?


Jipp  Hab jetzt ein Scott Voltage FR 30. Macht richtig Laune
Morgen Night Ride klingt doch super 
Ja der Schlamm nervt. aber was will man machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2013)

Dann wie immer 17:30 Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (1. Januar 2013)

Super


----------



## herbi53 (2. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## FieseLiese (2. Januar 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Otterauge (2. Januar 2013)

Na ich werde es wohl auch schaffen, mach jetzt erst mal ein Schläfchen dann seh ich weiter


----------



## Otterauge (2. Januar 2013)

War klasse aber der Matsch hängt mir langsam bis zum Hals raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Januar 2013)

Stimme genau so zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (2. Januar 2013)

Ja hat super Spaß gemacht, trotz Schlamm


----------



## Otterauge (8. Januar 2013)

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2013)

Am Start. Abfahrt wie immer. 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Januar 2013)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## CYBO (8. Januar 2013)

Morgen? Am Mi.? Wo?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2013)

Dienstagsrunde ist seit ein paar Wochen am Mittwoch.
Abfahrt wie gewohnt ab der Fasanerie um 17:30Uhr.


----------



## Otterauge (9. Januar 2013)

Man heute morgen haben die Vögel wie im Frühling gezwitschert.. so kann es bleiben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2013)

Der Wetterbericht sagt was anderes. Bin gespannt.


----------



## herbi53 (9. Januar 2013)

Dabei


----------



## CYBO (9. Januar 2013)

OK Danke Mike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (9. Januar 2013)

Oh man warum nur wieder der Regen. ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2013)

Aber geil. 
Wenn nur das geputze nicht wäre. Ich will schönes Wetter!


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Januar 2013)

Also ich fande es trotz Regen super geil.
Aber trocken wäre auch mal was feines


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Januar 2013)

Schön, dass es seit ein paar Stunden aufgehört hat zu regnen, ich fühl mich ein wenig verhohnepipelt!


----------



## Otterauge (10. Januar 2013)

Ja heute morgen ist wieder alles trocken... ich habe doch noch gestern den Gartenschlauch benutzt


----------



## FR-Oli (10. Januar 2013)

Ich hab doch gesagt das Rad kann so nicht in den Keller


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Januar 2013)

Wer hat heute Lust auf eine Runde im Schnee?


----------



## Otterauge (16. Januar 2013)

Ich


----------



## herbi53 (16. Januar 2013)

Und ich! Wie immer 17:30 Uhr Abfahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Januar 2013)

Juhuuu, kein Matsch,
am Start!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Otterauge (16. Januar 2013)

Man das Wetter ist so G.... icke will jetz scho heme...


----------



## Lurs (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab leider Hals.  Deswegen erst wieder am Wochenende. Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## Otterauge (22. Januar 2013)

So wie das Wetter sich im Moment zeigt werde ich morgen mal aussetzen. Zieht ein ja völlig runter


----------



## herbi53 (22. Januar 2013)

@ Andi,

dass kannst Du mal voll vergessen mit dem Aussetzen!!!!

Wie lautet Dein Spruch? Also halt Dich auch dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (22. Januar 2013)

Nur weil du dein neues Plastik Bike ausführen musst... Monatelang auf der Couch verkrochen und jetzt ein raus hängen lassen.. hää


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Januar 2013)

Ausserdem müssen wir das Wetter ausnutzen bis der Schlamm wieder kommt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab leicht Nase  
Mal sehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2013)

Ich bin raus. Euch viel spass.


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. Januar 2013)

Ohne mich!


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Januar 2013)

Also wie sieht es aus? Wollen wir heute fahren?


----------



## Otterauge (23. Januar 2013)

Ich tendiere eher zur Bier-Diat


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Januar 2013)

am wochenend wieder. samstag soll es kaiserwetter geben.


----------



## Otterauge (23. Januar 2013)

Tendenz bestätigt, WE wird erst wieder gefahren!


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Januar 2013)

@ Marcel: Lassen wir den Night Ride ausfallen oder willst Du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (25. Januar 2013)

Jungs das Wetter zieht mich gerade voll runter... freitags zeitig daheim und mich zieht´s nicht aufs Rad...


----------



## FR-Oli (25. Januar 2013)

mmh... also ich hätte jetzt bock zu fahren. Muss aber noch arbeiten

@ Andi: geht denn morgen was? oder keine Lust


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2013)

Ich bin noch kränklich und mach nix. Will MIttwoch wieder biken.

Oli, morgen ist in Dirtville was. Evtl. willste dort ja bissle springen. Ob die Sprünge frei sind weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## FR-Oli (25. Januar 2013)

Danke Mike... hat sich aber eh grad erledigt da sich morgen Verwandschaft angekündigt hat 
Fahre wenn mal ne kleine Runde auf Hometrails
Dann werd mal wieder fit bis Mittwoch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2013)

Ich geb mein bestes. Quasi nix


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2013)

Ich werde morgen noch aussetzen. Hab zwar Bock aber keine Zeit. Muss noch einiges für die Arbeit erledigen. Denke auch, dass die Bedingungen nix sind. Freu mich auf das we. Matschschlacht.


----------



## Otterauge (29. Januar 2013)

Die Wetterprognose für Morgen sind bescheiden. Ich werde mir das auch nicht geben.


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Januar 2013)

Jipp. Da schließe ich mich an


----------



## herbi53 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (30. Januar 2013)

Falls doch noch jemand Bock hat, Start ist heute um 16:30!


----------



## Otterauge (30. Januar 2013)

Zuviel Arbeit, brauch nee Auszeit


----------



## Morti (30. Januar 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Zuviel Arbeit, brauch nee Auszeit



der war gut


----------



## Otterauge (1. Februar 2013)

Mein junger Freund.....


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn morgen Night Ride technisch aus?


----------



## Otterauge (5. Februar 2013)

Bin krank, die Woche geht nichts... hoffe das ich am Sa. wieder auf´s Bike kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (5. Februar 2013)

Nicht schön 
Dann Gute Besserung Andi


----------



## Otterauge (5. Februar 2013)

Gerade ein so hohen Adrenalinspiegel  weil der SK zerstört wurde...


----------



## MantaHai (5. Februar 2013)

Alter die haben den nicht ernsthaft kaputt gemacht :-((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Februar 2013)

Was? Im ersten Teilstück???


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Februar 2013)

Den Infos nach bis zu den Schienen.


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Februar 2013)

Ach du *******..... das gibt es doch nicht!!!!!!!!!
Richtiger Bullshit......


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Februar 2013)

War wohl eine Rache-Reaktion auf die  positive Presse...


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Februar 2013)

Das ist gut möglich...


----------



## herbi53 (5. Februar 2013)

War ja leider zu erwarten, F...!!!

Um aber nochmal auf den Nightride zurück zu kommen:

Ich will morgen fahren!


----------



## Otterauge (5. Februar 2013)

So einfach geht das nicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (5. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr Bilder gemacht ? Schickt die doch an die Naturschutzverbände und den Wiesbadener Kurier! Wenn ihr wollt kann ich, das von nem Freund der sehr überzeugend schreiben kann, nen Artikel verfassen lassen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Februar 2013)

Bin morgen auch am fahren. 
17:30 wie gewohnt. Hoffe ich schaffe es.


----------



## FieseLiese (5. Februar 2013)

Is ja ne richtig fiese Nummer! wer hat denn bloß so wenig Freude am Leben, dass man an so was Spaß findet?!


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Februar 2013)

Das ist ne echt sinnlose Aktion gewesen 
Dann morgen 17:30 Uhr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Februar 2013)

Mistwetter.


----------



## FR-Oli (6. Februar 2013)

Jipp


----------



## herbi53 (6. Februar 2013)

Egal, jetzt ist gut!


----------



## FR-Oli (6. Februar 2013)

Es war wirklich hart heute, aber auch sehr geil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Februar 2013)

Ich bin völlig im Eimer. 3 Wochen Abstinenz gepaart mit dem Schnee geht garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2013)

Bin morgen wie gewohnt 17:30 vor Ort.


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Februar 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Otterauge (13. Februar 2013)

Liegt oben noch Schnee... bin noch nicht Fitt, ggf. komm ich aber da ich es nicht mehr aushalte.


----------



## herbi53 (13. Februar 2013)

Auch da! Und etwas Schnee liegt auch noch!


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Februar 2013)

Auch da. 
Macht's denn Sinn an der Fasanerie, oder sollen wir uns mal an der Nerobahn treffen?


----------



## Nduro (13. Februar 2013)

Mal zu Info. Ich war gestern auf der Platte und Neroberg. Die Strassen und Wege sind noch gut vereist aber ok zum Rauffahren . Die Trail sind aber eingefahren und echt gut zu fahren. Guter Grip. Hat echt Spass gemacht mal kein Matsch.
Euch viel Spaß .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Februar 2013)

Bin dafür. 
Mal was anners.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. Februar 2013)

also ich bin da flexibel. Wenn wir uns allerdings an der Nerobahn treffen muss ich noch wissen wo ich dort hinkommen muss. War noch nicht dort


----------



## FieseLiese (13. Februar 2013)

Wär auch mal wieder dabei, hab aber dasselbe Problem wie der Oli!


----------



## herbi53 (13. Februar 2013)

Oli, Mike und ich sind letzte Woche an gewohnter Stelle gefahren und hatten durch ein paar Streckenänderungen bergab viel Spaß, nur so zur Info.

Würde sagen wir treffen uns so oder so an gewohnter Stelle und sehen dann wo es hingeht, oder?


----------



## FR-Oli (13. Februar 2013)

Jipp das stimmt. Die Routenänderung letzte Woche war echt gut.
@ Lisa, schön das Du heute wieder dabei bist


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Februar 2013)

Ei ihr wisst am besten was Sinn macht. 
Sagt nur Bescheid. 

(Ihr alten nichtaufmichhörenwoller) 
;-)


----------



## Otterauge (13. Februar 2013)

Gibs ihnen


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich kann auch ganz andere Seiten aufziehen hier!!!


----------



## FieseLiese (13. Februar 2013)

Uijuijui 
Also mir is es Wurst - gebt bloß Bescheid, wo und wann genau!


----------



## herbi53 (13. Februar 2013)

Mensch Maggus, dann sach halt wo! Und führe uns auf den rechten Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Februar 2013)

Ei ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich euch vertraue. 
War gut 2 Wochen nimmehr im Lande und dachte am SK gibt's nurnoch Forstwege. 
Also alles beim alten. 

(Mein gejammere ist euch trotzdem sicher ;-))


----------



## Otterauge (13. Februar 2013)

Der kennt doch eh nur Flugrouten


----------



## FieseLiese (13. Februar 2013)

Also 17:30 Fasanerie!?


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Februar 2013)

Jup


----------



## bertavrwb (13. Februar 2013)

Ich habe dieses billige China Ding, SUPER!
Stirnlampe habe ich auch am Start!


----------



## FieseLiese (13. Februar 2013)

Subber Sache, bis später


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2013)

Bin eben erst von der Arbeit gekommen.Schnee liegt! War aber geil am Sonntag! Allerdings wieder sehr anstrengend.
Neroberg schaff ich nicht. Bis gleich..


----------



## FieseLiese (13. Februar 2013)

Danke fürs ständige Warten Leute und auch nochmal danke für die Almosen, Marcus! Gleich lieg ich zum Glück im Bett, dann kann mir nich mehr so viel passieren


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Februar 2013)

Bitte nicht fürs Warten bedanken, das Päuschen tat uns allen gut, Hauptsache es geht niemand verloren!

Füße hoch und Augen zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (13. Februar 2013)

War mal wieder super geil heute


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. Februar 2013)

Wie sind aktuell die Bedingungen, lohnen sich Spikes?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2013)

Schee wars.Bergauf und gerade aus war es am gefährlichsten! Forstwege waren glatt wie Sau. Ich hab auf gerader Strecke dem Marcus kurz im weg gelegen. Trail hatten grip.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. Februar 2013)

OK, danke.


----------



## Otterauge (14. Februar 2013)

Spike lohne sich nur für Warmduscher


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. Februar 2013)

Zumindest bergauf war es heute Abend die wahre Freude damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (16. Februar 2013)

Moin hat morgen jemand Lust so um 13:00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. Februar 2013)

Lust schon, nur wird mir das zu spät. Müsste spätestens um 14 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## MantaHai (16. Februar 2013)

Früher gehts bei mir nicht, aber kannst ja schon vorher fahren und wir treffen uns irgendwo


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. Februar 2013)

Wo willst du losfahren?


----------



## MantaHai (16. Februar 2013)

Fasanerie dachte ich.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. Februar 2013)

Ok, versuche dann auch um 13 Uhr dort zu sein. Dann können wir zumindest noch ein Stück zusammen den Berg hochtreten bevor ich mich wieder auf den Rückweg mache.


----------



## MantaHai (17. Februar 2013)

Alles klar wir treffen uns einfach an der Quelle.


----------



## FR-Oli (20. Februar 2013)

Muss leider aussetzen heut  Liege flach
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## herbi53 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr! Endlich wieder Schnee!:kotz:


----------



## Otterauge (20. Februar 2013)

Olli gute Bessereung!

Ich habe die Pause Taste gedrückt damit das Wetter so wie jetzt bleibt.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (20. Februar 2013)

Danke 
Hoffe das ich bis Samstag wieder fit bin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung. 

Werde da sein.


----------



## herbi53 (20. Februar 2013)

Da wir wohl  nur zu dritt sind, wollen wir evtl. schon etwas früher starten; 16:30 oder 17:00 Uhr?

@ Oli von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung!


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo, hallo,

nehmt ihr mich mit?

Bitte,bitte!!!

Zeit egal...


----------



## herbi53 (20. Februar 2013)

Mal sehen, sollten wir öffentlich abstimmen! ;o)


Ich dachte Du kommst heute erst wieder zurück!


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Februar 2013)

Ja,

darf ich trotzdem?

Bitte!


----------



## Otterauge (20. Februar 2013)

Habe zwar heute Stress,müßte noch auf eine Lagerlieferung warten. Mmmmmh, oder ich setzt mich ins Auto fahr kurz zum Wälzlagervertrieb ... Pfeiff mir dann ein Fleischkäsebrötchen beim Remser rein und mach dann feierabernd, so könnte das früher klappen. Ich mach mal jetzt ein Nickerchen und denk drüber nach.


Du darfst mit!


----------



## FR-Oli (20. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank Männers 
Bis auf den Schnee eigentlich ein Traumwetter heute


----------



## herbi53 (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn Andi ausgeschlafen und seine Lager bekommen und sein Fleischkäsbrötchen gegessen hat, könnten wir heute um 16:30Uhr starten!

Bei allen anderen paßt es so!!

Also hängt an Dir, Andi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Februar 2013)

Bäuchlein ist gefüllt, Augen sind auf. Nach Fleichkäse u. Pommes bin ich gerade zu gezwungen mit zu fahren, ich pack das schon von der Zeit.

Mike muß sich noch zu Wort melden!


----------



## herbi53 (20. Februar 2013)

Mike weiß bescheid!

*Abfahrt: 16:30 UHR!!!!*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2013)

Bin ich denn hier der einzige der was arbeitet?Bis gleich.


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Februar 2013)

Oli, gute Besserung!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin Platt. Geil, aber langsam Brauch ich kein Schnee mehr. Das Zeug zieht einem alles aus den Beinen.


----------



## Otterauge (21. Februar 2013)

Kann dir nur zustimmen, kann es nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (21. Februar 2013)

Viel bässä als wie Matsch!


----------



## herbi53 (21. Februar 2013)

so hab eben wieder vier Tüten PowerShots Cola für euch geholt!


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. Februar 2013)

Ohne die würden wir immernoch am Hang stehen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Februar 2013)

Die waren echt geil. Danke nochmal


----------



## Otterauge (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte gerade 4 Burger, die bringen genau so viel


----------



## herbi53 (22. Februar 2013)

zumindest auf die Waage


----------



## MantaHai (23. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren ? Zeit ist erst mal egal aber nicht vor 11 Uhr :-D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2013)

Nabend,

ich muss leider für morgen absagen. Hab nen Termin


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Februar 2013)

Bin auch raus


----------



## Otterauge (26. Februar 2013)

Mal hören wer morgen kommen würde, ich bin gerade gejoggt und muß nicht unbedingt fahren. Bin förmlich im Park versunken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Februar 2013)

Rate mal, wer bei dem Matsch nicht kommt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2013)

Da liegt doch noch Schnee. Matsch wäre aber geil.


----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2013)

Matsch ist nicht Geil, nur wenn warm.. jetzt wie kalte aa in der Hose.

Ist kein Matsch, also komm mein kleiner Flieger


----------



## herbi53 (27. Februar 2013)

Also ich fahre, und da es ja Schnee ist und kein Matsch, ist Maggus ja zwangsläufig mit dabei!!! Und Andi warum gehst du joggen, wenn Du das auch fahren kannst????


----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich soviel Zeit wie du hätte würde ich auch jeden Tag fahren...


----------



## herbi53 (27. Februar 2013)

Meinst Du den Maggus oder mich?


----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2013)

Du surfst doch hier rum


----------



## herbi53 (27. Februar 2013)

Wie immer 17:30 Abfahrt!


----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2013)

War das Geil heute, muß ein Schneepflug SK und Wurzel geräumt haben......










ODER.....











es war die Hölle...







ja Hölle.............................. nie wieder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2013)

Hört sich nach Spaß an.


----------



## herbi53 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja es war ein Riesenspass !!!! Aber anstrengend


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. Februar 2013)

Hab ich's doch gewusst-MATSCH!!!!


----------



## herbi53 (27. Februar 2013)

Nein Schnee!


----------



## MantaHai (2. März 2013)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Tour, wie wärs z.B. mit Rod-Alben die ersten 30km ganz locker.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. März 2013)

Lust auf eine Tour ja. Nur Rodalben ist mir zu weit für morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (2. März 2013)

Von wann bis wann haste denn Zeit ? Können ja auch in Wiesbaden. Ich hab nur mal Lust auf was neues. Wer kann noch was empfehlen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2013)

Das ist im Moment hält das Problem. Schnee, wenig kondi und fehlende Strecken. Aber es geht ja Wettertechnisch bergauf. Dann auch mal Rod Alb. Da freu ich mich schon.


----------



## MantaHai (2. März 2013)

Also mtbikerFFM und ich planen morgen ne Tour entweder in Hofheim ein paar flowige Singletrails oder hier am SK und EH. Wir wollen  zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr starten, ich kann ja nochmal schreiben wann und wo genau. Um 10:00 Uhr morgen sollte was stehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2013)

Oh, Hofheim. Da kenn ich garnix. Zeigt mir das bitte mal bei Gelegenheit. Wer von euch kennt da was?


----------



## Otterauge (3. März 2013)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, nur weiter hoch wie SK habe ich bei den Schnee keine Lust....


----------



## mtbikerFFM (3. März 2013)

Ich bin in Hofheim schon ein paar Touren mitgefahren. War allerdings dunkel, da sehen die Trails viel schmaler aus


----------



## mtbikerFFM (3. März 2013)

So, wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr in Hofheim am Ende der Kapellenstraße (Ecke Dr.-Heimen-Weg).


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2013)

Moin, 
leider bin ich wieder raus für morgen. Es legt sich gerade was auf die Lunge. Muss das wegbekommen.


----------



## FR-Oli (5. März 2013)

Nicht schön 
Dann mal eine gute und schnelle Besserung Mike


----------



## Otterauge (5. März 2013)

Die Sonne scheint, häng mal deine Lunge nach draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (5. März 2013)

Hab noch Rücken und vom Arzt Bikeverbot für die Woche, also auch raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2013)

Ich könnt echt reiern.
Die ganze Zeit Mist und nun wenn die Sonne kommt werde ich krank. 
Jedes Jahr das gleiche. Ich muss die kranken Menschen meiden! Ich gehe nicht mehr zur Arbeit


----------



## Otterauge (5. März 2013)

Na ich geh mal gleich an mein Berg, dann kann ich es auch verkraften wenn morgen nichts ist


----------



## FR-Oli (5. März 2013)

Gute Besserung Marcel 
Wäre schade wenn morgen nichts geht. 
Ich wäre mal wieder dabei


----------



## Otterauge (5. März 2013)

ich bin ja noch nicht raus... fahre auch Morgen wenn sich wer findet...zur Not kurbeln wir den Lacher im Kreis


----------



## FR-Oli (6. März 2013)

Wie sieht es aus mit heute?


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. März 2013)

Bei mir müßt's klappen. 
Wann? 17:30?
Kann auch früher und bringe noch nen Kumpel mit.


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2013)

Früheste was ich könnte wäre 17Uhr aber bissher stehen noch die 17:30.

Lampen kommen ja noch von Mike die wir nutzen sollten und ggf. mal ein Foto machen für Magiclight


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. März 2013)

Hat Mike noch die Lampen?
Hätte meinem Kumpel sonst eine von meinen gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2013)

Jo, bzw. welche von Magicshine zur probe. Schreib ihn doch mal an


----------



## FR-Oli (6. März 2013)

also ich schaffe nur 16:30 Uhr. Zuviel Arbeit und Stau


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2013)

16:30 schaff ich nicht... wie erwähnt vor 17Uhr oder normal 17:30


----------



## FR-Oli (6. März 2013)

Sorry Männers, hab mich verschrieben habe ich grad gesehen. Ich meinte *17:30Uhr *


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. März 2013)

Jup, also siebzehdresisch dann!


----------



## FR-Oli (6. März 2013)

so sei es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2013)

Jop..


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2013)

War Geil, Mike die Magicshine war der Hammer!!


----------



## FR-Oli (6. März 2013)

Jipp war echt geil 
Danke für die Lampe Mike. Die hat ne schöne breite Ausleuchtung (MagicShine 1800lm)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2013)

Ich konnte zwar nicht treten, hab aber auch getestet 
Oli, du hättest eig ne recht schlechte Lampe. Die 1600 er war besser. Oder ich hab die falsch bedient.
Die vom andi war geil. Die behalte ich glaube 

Ich dachte ja das meine bisherige richtig gut ist, aber das heute war schon ne Erkenntnis.


----------



## Otterauge (7. März 2013)

Ja Mike kann ich nur bestätigen, sehr homogen ausgeläuchtet zu dem Was wir sinst hatten. Die Befestigung von Akku u. Lampe hat auch 3 Abfahrten gehalten.

Vorallem beim Absprung hat man alles gut im blick gehabt!

Trotzdem bleibt die Erkenntnis, Tags ist besser und die Piste war schön trocken!


----------



## FR-Oli (7. März 2013)

Mike, wenn Du die Lampe von Andi behältst werde ich nochmal einen Blick darauf werfen für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2013)

Mach das!


----------



## herbi53 (8. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage, wer von euch hatte jetzt welche Lampe, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann ?!?!


----------



## FR-Oli (8. März 2013)

also ich meine das ich die MagicShine mit 1800lm hatte


----------



## Otterauge (8. März 2013)

Ich hatte die...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (9. März 2013)

mmmhh


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2013)

Andi und ich 2200lmOli 1800
Kumpel vom Marcus 1600


----------



## Otterauge (12. März 2013)

Morgen bin ich raus, den weißen rotz kann ich nicht mehr sehen!


Hoffentlich trifft das wenigstens ein:

*April und Mai entschädigen für langen Winter*​ 
Die Nachttemperaturen gehen in den kommenden Nächten lokal auf minus zehn bis minus 15 Grad zurück. Zum Wochenende ist dann allerdings wieder Land in Sicht. Laut Jung könnte es im Südwesten spürbar milder werden.
Jedoch hat die Erfahrung oft gezeigt, dass eingeflossene Kaltluft ziemlich träge ist und sich nur langsam wieder verzieht. Mit dauerhaft warmem Wetter ist nicht vor Ende März/Anfang April zu rechnen. Dafür werden April und Mai wohl sehr sonnig und belohnt für den langen Winter. ​


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. März 2013)

Bin krank geschrieben. Also auch raus..


----------



## MantaHai (12. März 2013)

Ich hätte morgen Bock wann fahrt ihr ?


----------



## FR-Oli (12. März 2013)

mmmh... so richtig Lust habe ich auch noch nicht bei dem Schnee 
melde mich nochmal.... wenn, wie immer um 17:30!


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. März 2013)

Mich macht der Schnee auch fertig, ich hänge "leider" fest. 
Morgen nochmal ne Runde Pool und dann sehen wir weiter...
Vor Donnerstag wird das nix...


----------



## FR-Oli (13. März 2013)

Also ich bin raus.
Marcus, viel Spaß am Pool


----------



## Schneckenreiter (17. März 2013)

Es schneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2013)

Schon wieder 
Ekelig


----------



## Otterauge (17. März 2013)

Ich kotz hier auch, jetzt überlege ich nicht wann ich fahr sondern wann ich den Bürgersteig frei mache


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2013)

Ich bin schon bei der zweiten DVD. Ich denke, dass ich heute noch ein paar schaffe. Irgendwo her muss ja die Fahrtechnik kommen.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. März 2013)

so hab ich den Tag auch begonnen.... ne Tonne Schnee beseitigen und dann Videos schauen


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2013)

Was meint ihr, geht morgen was...?

Sicher bin ich aber noch nicht ob ich kann...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. März 2013)

Ich bin noch raus. Naja, nächste Woche sollte das Zeug ja mal weg sein. Dann können wir uns endlich wieder einsauen. Jippie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (19. März 2013)

Bei dem Mistwetter bin ich auch raus.... das macht echt kein Spaß mehr


----------



## sickrider (19. März 2013)

Heute war ich am sk fahren, es hat aber nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht bei dem Schnee und Matsch.
Für Ende der Woche wird denk ich der untere Teil der Strecke unter Wasser stehen, da der Schnee ja schmilzt... 
Wird echt Zeit, dass es Frühling wird.


----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2013)

Jop, der Regen heute und der angekündigte Schneefall ab 400m lassen auch nichts gutes hoffen.. bin dann auch raus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. März 2013)

Eben Wetterbericht gesehen. Es soll diese Woche noch schneien. Also wenn das mal keine guten Nachrichten sind.


----------



## MantaHai (20. März 2013)

Ich habe immer noch dieses **** Reifen Problem, fährt jemand den High Roller 2 ? Wie ist der denn ?


----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2013)

Auf den DH hinten, fühlt sich gut an. Würde aber zu Baron vorne u. hintien oder B. vorne und HR 2 hinten tendieren wenn überhaupt


----------



## MantaHai (20. März 2013)

Mhmm... wie viel wiegt der denn in Tubless Variante ...


----------



## MantaHai (20. März 2013)

Ich will halt zwei Paar Reifen eins für so ein Wetter wie jetzt und eins für Trocken, max 900g, tubeless montierbar mit dichtflüssigkeit. Aber diese Reifenmaterie ist echt Wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## Micha-L (26. März 2013)

Heute gegen 17 Uhr 2 Leute auf dem SK getroffen - war aber nicht die Endurotour Runde. 

Schnee ist am SK größtenteils weg und erstaunlicherweise ist auch (noch?) nix matschig. Ihr könnt also wieder. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2013)

Ist bekannt, und macht wieder Fun nach dem Schneematsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2013)

Was wollen wir morgen machen? Bis hoch in den Schnee oder 2 Runden plus die Kleinigkeiten? Abfahrt wie immer und Lampe am Start oder etwas Ehr.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. März 2013)

Kein Bock auf Schnee.
Hab auch früher Zeit.


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2013)

Ich habe keine Beine mehr, macht mal was aus und ich bin Spontan je nachdem was hier abgeht.


----------



## FR-Oli (26. März 2013)

Schaffe es morgen schon wieder nicht 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2013)

Oli, schade. Is gerade Hammer 

Schnubbi, sag ne zeit an. Ich kann.


----------



## FieseLiese (26. März 2013)

Wenn ihr nich vor 17 Uhr startet, wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. März 2013)

Gut, dann sach ich 17:00 ;-)
Lisa, wenns irgendwie nicht klappen sollte bei dir, sag Bescheid, dann telefonier ich mich mit Mike zusammen und wir fahren evtl etwas früher.


----------



## FR-Oli (27. März 2013)

Ja das glaube ich gerne. Endlich mal trocken.
Am Wochenende gehts endlich wieder los 


Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Oli, schade. Is gerade Hammer
> 
> Schnubbi, sag ne zeit an. Ich kann.


----------



## Otterauge (27. März 2013)

Ich kann nicht versprechen das ich so lange warten kann..Beine zwar noch Put aber das Wetter zieht..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (27. März 2013)

1600 Abfahrt heute!!!


----------



## Otterauge (27. März 2013)

OK solange schaff ich es noch. Wäre auch zu schade auf die Dunkelheit zu warten.


----------



## herbi53 (27. März 2013)

wie 1.600 Abfahrten?


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. März 2013)

Äh Sorry, waren nur 160!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. März 2013)

Mei wie geil. Endlich mal wieder schee fahren.


----------



## Otterauge (27. März 2013)

Jo war richtig Geil das ich mich doch schon wieder ein bisschen auf morgen freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky-ritzel (27. März 2013)

@Sepp: hatten wir nicht von einer Enduro Runde zum einrollen am Freitag in Wiesbaden gesprochen, der Lars der Watz hat auch Lust... ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2013)

Ja, ich hätte Bock!!


----------



## Otterauge (28. März 2013)

Morgen bin ich sicher auch mit dem Enduro dort wenn mich der heutige Tag nicht endgültig platt macht.


----------



## Hooz (28. März 2013)

Enduro Tour wäre ich auch dabei. Beerfelden ist von meiner Seite her gecancelt

Edit: wenn es eine Plautzentaugliche Endurotour ist


----------



## FR-Oli (2. April 2013)

Wer wäre denn morgen bei der Enduro Runde dabei???


----------



## FieseLiese (2. April 2013)

Hier, hier! ich, ich! 
Passt 17:00??


----------



## FR-Oli (2. April 2013)

super  
Ich müsste 17:00 Uhr schaffen... wenn nicht melde ich mich nochmal
bis morgen denne


----------



## herbi53 (3. April 2013)

Bin krank


----------



## FR-Oli (3. April 2013)

Schade...
dann mal Gute Besserung Marcel


----------



## herbi53 (3. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (3. April 2013)

Gute Besserung... man das Wetter verleitet einem auch zur Erkältung


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. April 2013)

Wenn ich bis 17:00 noch wach bin, komm ich auch. 
Allen kranken und Verletzten gute Besserung!


----------



## f.topp (3. April 2013)

Hi Leute,
hier die Ankündigung für:

Gravity Pilots EnduroTrailtour St. Goarshausen. Sa.20.04. 2013 13.00Uhr.

Hallo Piloten, liebe Gäste, 
das Mittelrheintal und seine Nebentäler halten einiges für den Singeltrailliebhaber bereit. Los gehts in St. Goarshausen Ziel ist Kestert. Über Nochern und die Burg Maus gehts zur Pulsbachklamm, dann auf Radweg am Rhein zurück nach Wellmich. Dort können wir entscheiden noch mal hoch übern Berg nach St. Goarshausen zurück, oder weiter untenlang.
Alles in allem ne nette Trailtour mit auch ein paar Hm und netten Ausblicken auf das Welterbe Mittelrheintal.
Gäste sind natürlich herzlich willkommen.

Treffpunkt : Bhf. St.Goarshausen 13.00
Dauer: ca. 4h

Freue mich auf euch
Frank


----------



## FR-Oli (3. April 2013)

War lustig heute und die letzte Abfahrt hat ja auch noch geklappt...
Lisa und Markus, danke für die Schläuche und das Warten 

Frank, hört sich super an. Werde es gleich mal eintragen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. April 2013)

Cool, danke für den Tipp Frank. Da bin ich ggf. dabei.


----------



## Rankin' (5. April 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hier die Ankündigung für:
> 
> Gravity Pilots EnduroTrailtour St. Goarshausen. Sa.20.04. 2013 13.00Uhr.
> ...


Da würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn ich darf.
Kenn mich da garnicht aus.
Wäre auch nochmal n passendes Training für das Endurorennen in Treuchtlingen ne Woche später.


----------



## FieseLiese (5. April 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit diesem We aus?? Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden, wie ich gehört hab


----------



## f.topp (5. April 2013)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn ich darf.
> Kenn mich da garnicht aus.
> Wäre auch nochmal n passendes Training für das Endurorennen in Treuchtlingen ne Woche später.



logo kannst du mitfahren. Gefahren wird aber nicht im Rennmodus sondern eher gemütlich(zumindest bergauf)


----------



## mtbikerFFM (5. April 2013)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder gesund und fit bin, bin ich auch gerne mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (5. April 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit diesem We aus?? Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden, wie ich gehört hab


bei mir wird es nur morgen klappen... hast Du keine Zeit?


----------



## Rankin' (5. April 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> logo kannst du mitfahren. Gefahren wird aber nicht im Rennmodus sondern eher gemütlich(zumindest bergauf)


 Passt mir ganz gut, da ich eh noch unfit bin.


----------



## FieseLiese (5. April 2013)

Oli, bis jetzt siehts eher schlecht aus wegen morgen... Sonntag wäre bei mir besser. Falls es aber spontan doch noch klappen sollte, meld ich mich bei dir!


----------



## Hooz (5. April 2013)

Sonntag früh? Das könnte bei mir auch klappen oder morgen Nachmittag vielleicht auch.


----------



## FieseLiese (5. April 2013)

Also ich dachte ja eigentlich so an 13:00 Uhr am Sonntag.
Was verstehst du unter "früh"?


----------



## Hooz (5. April 2013)

leider nein, bin um 12:30 Uhr zum Essen verabredet, d.h. ich müsste schon 11:30 wieder daheim sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (5. April 2013)

Puuuh 
Und nachm Mittagstisch??


----------



## Hooz (5. April 2013)

wird bestimmt 18 Uhr bei mir, macht ihr mal was aus, Flo wollte ja auch fahren, und ich schaue mal ob ich mitfahren kann


----------



## FieseLiese (5. April 2013)

Kk. Falls jemand Lust hat, bitte bei mir melden  auf 12 könnte ich mich auch noch einlassen, später eh!


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. April 2013)

Hmm, Sonntag ist evtl schlecht bei mir...


----------



## FR-Oli (6. April 2013)

Lisa, schade. Wünsche Dir dann mal viel Spaß morgen 

Frank, Verdammt... kann leider doch nicht am 20. April... habe bis 14:00 Uhr eine Schulung in Frankfurt 
Ich hoffe es gibt auch wieder eine KH Tour. War echt geil letztes Jahr


----------



## f.topp (6. April 2013)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt auch wieder eine KH Tour. War echt geil letztes Jahr


Kreuznach gibs natürlich auch wieder...am So. 8.6.


----------



## FR-Oli (6. April 2013)

Geil Frank


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. April 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hier die Ankündigung für:
> 
> Gravity Pilots EnduroTrailtour St. Goarshausen. Sa.20.04. 2013 13.00Uhr.
> ...




Bin dabei!

Das wird geil


----------



## Nduro (7. April 2013)

Ich versuche auch am 20.04 mitzufahren. Kann es aber noch nicht 100% sagen.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. April 2013)

Frank, ist die KH Tour Sonntags? Das wäre dann der 9.6. Oder doch Samstag den 8.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg77ff (9. April 2013)

Hi, 
falls die Regierung Grünes Licht gibt, bin ich auch dabei.
Grüsse


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?
Wann wollen wir los?


----------



## herbi53 (9. April 2013)

Ich bin dabei! Würde 17:00 vorschlagen!


----------



## Lurs (9. April 2013)

Wenn es einigermaßen trocken bleibt bin ich auch dabei, sah heute erst aus wie ne Wutz.
Melde mich dann morgen nochmal. Wenn ich mitfahre, komme ich euch entgegen.


----------



## FR-Oli (9. April 2013)

Bin raus morgen... hab ein Geschäftsessen


----------



## Nduro (9. April 2013)

@f.topp bin am 20.04 leider raus. Euch viel spass


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2013)

Fängt gerade an zu regnen. Bin raus. Hab noch genug anderes zu tun.


----------



## herbi53 (10. April 2013)

Wer ist den nun heute dabei???


----------



## Lurs (10. April 2013)

Ich werde es auch nicht schaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2013)

Kurzfristig doch noch Gefahren. Schee war's.


----------



## herbi53 (10. April 2013)

Yepp


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2013)

Enduro-Tour mit Fabien Barel gefällig?

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?cat=95


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2013)

Fett, ich hab noch einen Platz ergattert. Na ick freu mir schon!


----------



## tg77ff (15. April 2013)

Am Mittwoch weiß ich Bescheid ob es am 20.04 klappt. Waere es moeglich das mich jemand ab Oestrich-Winkel mitnehmen kann?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. April 2013)

Ja, ich kann dich mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. April 2013)

Am Mittwoch machen wir ne Endurorunde ab Johannisberg!

17:30 Uhr geht's los.
Ca 2,5 Std - danach Grillen bei mir


----------



## f.topp (15. April 2013)

sehr schön..., komme gerne mit...


----------



## tg77ff (15. April 2013)

Am Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## FieseLiese (16. April 2013)

Hätte auch jemand Donnerstagnachmittag/-abend anstatt morgen Zeit für eine Runde ab der Fasanerie?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. April 2013)

Enduro auf Schottisch: https://vimeo.com/64051922

Hammergeil!


----------



## Otterauge (16. April 2013)

Geil!


----------



## p.2-max (16. April 2013)

Sehr geil! Was trails... seit wann ist joe barnes auf canyon unterwegs? Der ist doch sonst orange gefahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2013)

Seit 2013. barel auch!


----------



## p.2-max (16. April 2013)

Da macht canyon ja nen riesen sprung diesjahr. Net schlecht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. April 2013)

Genau. Und mit den beiden werde ich beim Canyon Festival am 27.4. mal eine nette Enduro-Runde drehen. Hat sich einer von euch auch angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2013)

Evtl. Trifft man die beiden mal in Stromberg


----------



## tmac111 (16. April 2013)

Eher auf der Canyon Flowline in Bad Ems ;-)


----------



## FR-Oli (16. April 2013)

Sorry Lisa, Donnerstag klappt nicht


----------



## FieseLiese (16. April 2013)

Alles kloar, dann doch morgen wie immer??


----------



## Lurs (17. April 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht mit zum Sepp und mit der normalen Tour klappt es heute leider auch nicht, weil ich um 19 Uhr noch einen anderen Termin hab.


----------



## tg77ff (17. April 2013)

Am 20.04 bin ich definitiv dabei. @Sepp Wo treffen wir uns in Oestrich und um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## FieseLiese (17. April 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch machen wir ne Endurorunde ab Johannisberg!
> 
> 17:30 Uhr geht's los.
> Ca 2,5 Std - danach Grillen bei mir



Wär dann auch hier dabei!
Bräuchte allerdings auch eine genaue Ortsangabe bzw. Beschreibung.


----------



## Sagi (17. April 2013)

Heute 07:09Sepprheingauner
Wir treffen uns vor dem alten Rathaus in Johannisberg: Im Flecken Ecke Schulstraße.
Melden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. April 2013)

Genau, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (17. April 2013)

Kann leider nicht kommen, Bremse kaputt...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (17. April 2013)

Schade dass Du nicht dabei warst - bekommst Du die Bremse bis Samstag wieder hin?


----------



## f.topp (17. April 2013)

Nochmal hochgeholt...
Wetter sollte halten...falls nicht, Absage bis 11.00
Bremse geht wieder...



f.topp schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots EnduroTrailtour St. Goarshausen. Sa.20.04. 2013 13.00Uhr.
> 
> Hallo Piloten, liebe GÃ¤ste,
> das Mittelrheintal und seine NebentÃ¤ler halten einiges fÃ¼r den Singeltrailliebhaber bereit. Los gehts in St. Goarshausen Ziel ist Kestert. Ãber Nochern und die Burg Maus gehtâs zur Pulsbachklamm, dann auf Radweg am Rhein zurÃ¼ck nach Wellmich. Dort kÃ¶nnen wir entscheiden noch mal hoch Ã¼bern Berg nach St. Goarshausen zurÃ¼ck, oder weiter untenlang.
> ...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2013)

Ja, Wetter sieht doch gut aus. Freu mich schon.
Ich hoffe ich packe das mit meiner Kondition!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. April 2013)

dabei! und sepp, meine grippe hat sicher auch schön die kondition zerstört, wir machen dann gemütlich schlusslicht.


----------



## f.topp (18. April 2013)

keine Sorge, es wird niemand zurückgelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantom25 (18. April 2013)

Hallo.  Marcel und ich würden am Samstag gerne mitfahren . ist das ok        Gruß olli              QUOTE=f.topp;10467355]Hi Leute,
hier die Ankündigung für:

Gravity Pilots EnduroTrailtour St. Goarshausen. Sa.20.04. 2013 13.00Uhr.

Hallo Piloten, liebe Gäste, 
das Mittelrheintal und seine Nebentäler halten einiges für den Singeltrailliebhaber bereit. Los gehts in St. Goarshausen Ziel ist Kestert. Über Nochern und die Burg Maus gehts zur Pulsbachklamm, dann auf Radweg am Rhein zurück nach Wellmich. Dort können wir entscheiden noch mal hoch übern Berg nach St. Goarshausen zurück, oder weiter untenlang.
Alles in allem ne nette Trailtour mit auch ein paar Hm und netten Ausblicken auf das Welterbe Mittelrheintal.
Gäste sind natürlich herzlich willkommen.

Treffpunkt : Bhf. St.Goarshausen 13.00
Dauer: ca. 4h

Freue mich auf euch
Frank[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phantom25 (18. April 2013)

Marcel und ich würden gerne mitfahren . Ist das ok


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2013)

Ist das okay?

Mmh.... Abstimmung? 
Naja, wollen wir mal nicht so sein...



KLAR ALTA!!!!


----------



## Tom1978 (18. April 2013)

@ Olli, dann lassen wir Wildbad ausfallen, oder? Komme dann evtl. Auch beim Enduro mit.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (18. April 2013)

Ach so, bin natürlich auch dabei (freu) und bringe Tante Ju mit (freut sich auch).


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. April 2013)

Groooße Gruppe - hach was freu ich mich schon! Wie die Sau!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. April 2013)

Soll ich vielleicht auch mal Kamera mitnehmen? Also die zum Foto dingsbumsen? Hab in letzter Zeit immer nur alles mit dem Eifon dokumentiert, weil beim 5er die Kamera echt brauchbar ist. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf DSLR.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. April 2013)

Ja bitte!!


----------



## FieseLiese (19. April 2013)

Bin auch morgen bei der Mittelrhein-Tour dabei.

Es fährt nich rein zufällig jemand über Bad Schwalbach oder gar Laufenselden und könnte mich einsammeln??  (Bloß rein praktisch gedacht - kann ansonsten auch allein fahren)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. April 2013)

Ich fahre A66, alles was direkt dran liegt kann ich mitnehmen. Bad Schwalbach ist mir aber zuviel Umweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (19. April 2013)

Sepp kann ich bei dir mit???


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. April 2013)

Ja Lars. 
Ich hole dich so gegen 12:10-12:15 ab.


----------



## CYBO (19. April 2013)

Wer kommt morgen?
Bei mir zu 80 % ja!



f.topp schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hier die Ankündigung für:
> 
> Gravity Pilots EnduroTrailtour St. Goarshausen. Sa.20.04. 2013 13.00Uhr.
> ...


----------



## 8 Inch (19. April 2013)

Sau cool, Sepp


----------



## f.topp (19. April 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Bin auch morgen bei der Mittelrhein-Tour dabei.
> 
> Es fährt nich rein zufällig jemand über Bad Schwalbach oder gar Laufenselden und könnte mich einsammeln??  (Bloß rein praktisch gedacht - kann ansonsten auch allein fahren)



Ich fahr von Bärstadt aus über die Bäderstr. könnte dich da einsammeln...
so um 12.15 Uhr in z.B Kemel ?


----------



## FieseLiese (19. April 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Ich fahr von Bärstadt aus über die Bäderstr. könnte dich da einsammeln...
> so um 12.15 Uhr in z.B Kemel ?



Ooohja, das wär überaus spitze!!  Kemel passt sehr gut. Wo genau würdest du mich einsammeln?


----------



## f.topp (20. April 2013)

beim Heck Meck wäre gut...
ich ruf dich morgen an...


----------



## chico78 (20. April 2013)

Die eigentlich für heute geplante Handwerker Action fällt aus. Laura und ich sind daher am Start und kommen mit dem Zug. Das wird fett !


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. April 2013)

Hatte auch mal Interesse bekundet, werde aber nicht mitkommen. Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (20. April 2013)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal Interesse bekundet, werde aber nicht mitkommen. Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß



Hey sorry hab deinen Post übersehen jeder der Bock hat kann nat. mitfahren. Steht auch so in der Ankündigung...hoffe es klappt noch...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. April 2013)

Boah bin ich müd ;-)

Geile runde!! Danke Frank.


----------



## Rankin' (20. April 2013)

Jepp, schön wars.
Danke das ich mit durfte.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. April 2013)

Gut, dass ich ganz spontan doch noch mit bin. Toll Runde 

Mein Navi scheint wohl nicht so ganz zu funktionieren, 21,8 km, Bergauf 850 Hm, Bergab 710 Hm


----------



## tg77ff (20. April 2013)

Hat echt Spass gemacht, freu mich auf dennaechsten gemeinsamen Ausritt


----------



## CYBO (21. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2013)

Und der nächste Ausritt kündigt sich auch schon an. Wie gestern mit Roland vereinbart -

*Sonntag 12. Mai*

Ich führe eine Gruppe von maximal 10 Leuten entlang der besten Feldbergtrails. 

Gruppengröße ist begrenzt, da es sich hier um eine anspruchsvolle Runde mit vielen Höhenmetern und teilweise technische Trails handelt. 

Je nachdem ob der Anhänger bis dahin fertig ist, können wir uns auch viele Höhenmeter bergauf sparen und auch mal shutteln. Davon abhängig gebe ich dann zu gegebener Zeit nochmal mehr Infos zu Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt bekannt.

Bin heute einmal die ganz große Runde gefahren mit Freundin-Shuttle auf den Gr. Feldberg. Dann grob so: X-Trail, Gutenberg-Weg, Fuxtanz, Feldberg-Kreuzung, Feldberg-DH, Fuxtanz, Weisse Mauer, Droptrail zum Bogenschiessplatz nähe Hohemark, Keinhorntrail und wieder hoch auf Altkönig, dann diverse Flowtrails bis  Bürgelstollen. Müssen so ca. 2000 Hm gewesen sein heute. Ohne Shuttle wohlgemerkt. Ich war so ca. 4,5 Stunden unterwegs, kurze Pausen.

Die oben beschriebene Runde bietet alles von flowigem Highspeed-Geballer, über technische Wurzelpassagen bis hin zu Drops, Steilabfahrten, Spitzkehren und verblocktem Geröllgelände. 

*Technik: 4/5
Fitness: 4/5 (mit Shuttle 3/5)*

Wer wäre dabei? First come, first serve.

_Edit: Tim is schomma dabei  Namensliste sammeln wir hier im *Internen*, da ich nicht von jedem Nick den Klarnamen kenne: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=6140_


----------



## tmac111 (21. April 2013)

+2 ;-)


----------



## Rankin' (22. April 2013)

Übrigens habt ihr mich mit der Sankt Goarshausen Tour dann doch überzeugt, ich hab nämlich gerade eben meinen Mitgliedsantrag weggeschickt.


----------



## Nduro (22. April 2013)

Gute Idee


----------



## FieseLiese (22. April 2013)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Übrigens habt ihr mich mit der Sankt Goarshausen Tour dann doch überzeugt, ich hab nämlich gerade eben meinen Mitgliedsantrag weggeschickt.



Yeah


----------



## Tante.Ju (22. April 2013)

Die Mittelrhein-Tour war wirklich toll, danke Frank!!! 
99 Gummipunkte auch für die Wanderin, die sich voller Vertrauen mit Lars die Pulsbachklamm hinunterstürzen wollte ...


----------



## FieseLiese (22. April 2013)

Hier noch schnell 2 Bilder


----------



## 8 Inch (22. April 2013)

Wann ist denn immer die Tour in Wiesbaden, Mittwoch? Uhrzeit
Am Freitag 18.00 Uhr fahren wir eine schöne Runde an der Zange Treffpunkt Klostereberbach linker Parkplatz. ca. 2 STunden
Frank???


----------



## Lurs (22. April 2013)

Eigentlich immer Mittwoch 17 Uhr.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. April 2013)

Falls meine Gabel noch diese Woche kommt, bin ich Freitag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (23. April 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## FieseLiese (23. April 2013)

Wie schauts aus mit morgen??


----------



## Dave 007 (24. April 2013)

ich bin am Start


----------



## FR-Oli (24. April 2013)

sorry bin raus


----------



## Hooz (24. April 2013)

ich fahr heute von Tsst aus ne Runde


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. April 2013)

@Lise: Dabei-Uhrzeit latte...


----------



## herbi53 (24. April 2013)

Bin dabei 17:00 Uhr!


----------



## Phantom25 (24. April 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Lurs (24. April 2013)

Ich komme euch entgegen. Ich versuch aber um 17 Uhr unten zu sein...bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (24. April 2013)

Bin auch da 
(iss doch noch unten an dem Fasanendingsparkplatz oder?)


----------



## Otterauge (24. April 2013)

Ja an der Schranke


----------



## CYBO (24. April 2013)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## FieseLiese (24. April 2013)

Werde doch nicht kommen, fühl mich nich so gut seit heute morgen... Viel Spaß dem Rest!


----------



## Otterauge (24. April 2013)

War klasse mal wieder Bergauf zu fahren... in 2~3 wochen geht es auch fix wieder runter


----------



## FR-Oli (24. April 2013)

Andi, freut mich das Du schon wieder fahren kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (28. April 2013)

Wollen wir nächste Woche vielleicht mal am Dienstag fahren? Mittwoch ist ja Feiertag...


----------



## Lurs (28. April 2013)

Mir würde Dienstag auch besser passen.


----------



## herbi53 (29. April 2013)

Gute Idee


----------



## Phantom25 (29. April 2013)

Dienstag nicht dabei


----------



## Hooz (29. April 2013)

Dienstag geht bei mir auch nicht, wäre jemand Mittwoch früh am Start? 9 Uhr oder 10 Uhr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2013)

Hab im Moment kein Bike


----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2013)

Mi. wenn das Wetter passt, gerne auch in der früh


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2013)

Meine Gabel wurde eben versendet.
Ich meld mich wie ich kann.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2013)

Mittwoch soll es ja nun leider doch regnen... wenn es nicht all zu schlimm wird, fahre ich nochmal am Feldberg inkl. Freundin-Shuttle. Wer Lust hat... kommt mit. 

Gestrige Tour als KML: http://www.file-upload.net/download-7530414/Altk--nigvonhohemark.kml.html


Absolut perfekter Mix aus Konditions-Training und megaflowigen, anspruchsvollen Trails. Knackige Runde bei Gesamtanstieg von 850M und genausoviel runter. Dauer bei guter Fitness: 1:22h.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2013)

Hi Max,
leider liegst Du mit 850 hm und 1:22 außerhalb meiner Wohlfühlzone 

Da kommen wir wohl nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi Max,
> leider liegst Du mit 850 hm und 1:22 außerhalb meiner Wohlfühlzone
> 
> Da kommen wir wohl nicht zusammen


 Ich habe aber auch sehr wenig Pause gemacht. Man kann das sicher auch gemütlicher angehen. Wenn man allein unterwegs ist, gibt man halt schon Gas bergauf, weil es so langweilig ist... 

Die Strecke als solches ist wirklich lohnend. Hier ein Screenshot mit allen wesentlichen Daten, falls Du kein KML lesen kannst: http://www.file-upload.net/download-7530492/konditionsrunde.PNG.html


----------



## adamschlang (29. April 2013)

Hi Max,

Strecke sieht klasse aus. Sagt's Bescheid nächtes mal und ich fahre gerne mit. 

Habe auch ein coole Enduro Tour um SK, Platte, etc...1200-1600hm (je nach Option). 

Adam
[email protected]


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. April 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Wollen wir nächste Woche vielleicht mal am Dienstag fahren? Mittwoch ist ja Feiertag...



Wenn ich fit bin ja, komme erst von der Arbeit.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2013)

adamschlang schrieb:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Strecke sieht klasse aus. Sagt's Bescheid nächtes mal und ich fahre gerne mit.
> 
> ...


Hi Adam,

klar, komm gerne mit. Gestern hab ich das halt total spontan entschieden. Aber wenn das Wetter mitmacht, fahre ich sicher am Mittwoch nochmal am Feldberg. Definitiv fest steht die Tour am 12.05., da führe ich offiziell eine Gruppe am Feldberg über alle guten Trails. Allerdings ist der Trip bereits ausgebucht, da ich maximal 10 Leute in der Gruppe haben will. Mehr wird mir zu stressig (Wartezeiten, aber auch Sicherheit). Mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=417620#gmessage417620

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## adamschlang (29. April 2013)

Cool...

Mittwoch ist auch nicht schlect...muss Mittwoch bis 1700 arbeiten...so ab 1730 start-klar.  Und ja...kleinere Gruppen sind mehr spass...ab 6-7 leute dauert alles zu lang 

Adam


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2013)

Mittwoch, 1.5. ist Feiertag in Deutschland?


----------



## adamschlang (29. April 2013)

Yep...aber ich arbeite für die Amis...Kriege leider nur US Feiertage


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2013)

ah, dachte mir schon sowas... na dann am 4.7.


----------



## FR-Oli (30. April 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Wollen wir nächste Woche vielleicht mal am Dienstag fahren? Mittwoch ist ja Feiertag...


 
Kann heute leider nicht... wünsche aber allen Fahrenden viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (30. April 2013)

Wann wollen wir heute los?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2013)

Morgen 10:00 Uhr Tour ab Kloster Eberbach!!!


----------



## Hooz (30. April 2013)




----------



## FieseLiese (30. April 2013)

Also ich bin dann um 17 abfahrtbereit an der Fasanerie - hoffe, ihr hattet denselben Plan...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2013)

Ich glaube das wird ziemlich fett morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2013)

Oder nass. Entscheide mich morgen früh kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Mai 2013)

Wie toll, ein Flohmarkt!!! Daher Treffpunkt an der Domäne unterhalb der staatsweingüter am Steinberg.


----------



## adamschlang (1. Mai 2013)

Fährt jemand heute abend...ab 1730?  trickn0l0gy? FieseLiese?


----------



## Otterauge (1. Mai 2013)

Heute morgen mit Sepp und co. gefahren, sehr Geil!!!


----------



## Rankin' (1. Mai 2013)

Steht Freitag irgendwo ne Tour an? Hab Urlaub.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Mai 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9527014/?s6

Yeah, ick freu mir schon! 2 Wochen noch.


----------



## FieseLiese (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen Mittag jemand unterwegs??


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Mai 2013)

Roland, wie sieht es aus mit dem Shuttle-Anhänger? Wird der fertig zum WE? Muss jetzt mal die Feldbergplanung finalisieren.


----------



## CYBO (6. Mai 2013)

Anhänger ist nutzbar. 
Allerdings für 10 Bikes noch nicht zugelassen 
Denke wir kriegen max. 8 Bikes unter --> müssen das Konzept noch etwas verfeinern.

Wie wäre denn die Planung mit und ohne A-Hänger?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Mai 2013)

CYBO schrieb:


> Anhänger ist nutzbar.
> Allerdings für 10 Bikes noch nicht zugelassen
> Denke wir kriegen max. 8 Bikes unter --> müssen das Konzept noch etwas verfeinern.
> 
> Wie wäre denn die Planung mit und ohne A-Hänger?


Danke, ich habe Dir im Internen geantwortet: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=418728#gmessage418728


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Mai 2013)

Dienstag Endurtour in Johannisberg bzw Umgebung?!

Fitmacherrunde!!

In etwas über einer Stunde geht's ca 5x einen Trail mit ca 100 hm runter und auf breitem Forstweg wieder rauf. Sehr gut zum Kurven- und Techniküben!!

19:45 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (6. Mai 2013)

Sepp, sprichst du da von der Aktion,  die du in St. Goarshausen angedacht hattest??
Dienstag so spät is leider eher unpassend


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Mai 2013)

Mmmh, was hatte ich da schon wieder angedacht?

Die idee kommt eigentlich daher,wenig zeit optimal zu nutzen 
War mit Lars letztens schon spontan die gleiche Runde drehen,war cool!


----------



## FieseLiese (6. Mai 2013)

Haha ups, dann hab ich mich da wohl vertan 
Damals gings um Spitzkehren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Mai 2013)

Stimmt!! Das machen wir demnächst auch noch mal. Das wird auch cool


----------



## tg77ff (6. Mai 2013)

Ich waere morgen dabei Sepp, gib mir bitte eine Adresse zum Navi fuettern.


----------



## FieseLiese (6. Mai 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Stimmt!! Das machen wir demnächst auch noch mal. Das wird auch cool



Jupidu


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2013)

tg77ff schrieb:


> Ich waere morgen dabei Sepp, gib mir bitte eine Adresse zum Navi fuettern.



Hast eine whatsapp!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (7. Mai 2013)

Äh, Sepp? 19.45? Guggst Du Fenster - das iss ja mitten in der Nacht?!
Geht's nicht ein paar Stunden früher?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2013)

Nur 1-1,5 Std. Quick, dark'n dirty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (7. Mai 2013)

und wenn ihr Glück habt werdet ihr auf dem Heimweg wieder sauber gewaschen


----------



## tg77ff (7. Mai 2013)

Ist doch wieder super Wetter, bis nachher.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2013)

Nabend, 
Wer ist morgen dabei?
Start 17 Uhr oder 16:30 Uhr?


----------



## Lurs (7. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, aber erst so gegen 17 Uhr. Komme euch dann wieder entgegen. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird morgen nicht zu schlecht...


----------



## FieseLiese (7. Mai 2013)

Ich hab Lust! 
17 Uhr wäre mir allerdings auch lieber.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2013)

Dann 17 Uhr Abfahrt Fasanerie.
Wenn es zu sehr pisst, können wir ja noch absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (7. Mai 2013)

Ist Do was geplant oder am WE?


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Mai 2013)

Bis später


----------



## Otterauge (8. Mai 2013)

Ich versuche auch da zu sein!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Mai 2013)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Äh, Sepp? 19.45? Guggst Du Fenster - das iss ja mitten in der Nacht?!
> Geht's nicht ein paar Stunden früher?



War aber cool, hat sich gelohnt. Wenn ich es mal früher schaffe: gerne!!


Nächstes Wochenende ist übrigens schon der Elsasstrip


----------



## tg77ff (8. Mai 2013)

Hat echt Laune gemacht gestern. Und eine gute Nachricht von meinem Bike-Haendler: Mein Enduro kommt naechste Woche, falls der Frachter nicht sinkt unterwegs. Pünktlich zum Elsass Trip.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Mai 2013)

De hämmer!!!


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Mai 2013)

War mal wieder geil


----------



## Otterauge (9. Mai 2013)

Ja und das Wetter hat ja auch noch mitgespielt.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (10. Mai 2013)

Jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Enduro-Tour morgen am Nachmittag?


----------



## FieseLiese (11. Mai 2013)

Oder am Sonntag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (11. Mai 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Mai 2013)

Sonntag ginge bei mir über Mittag.


----------



## FieseLiese (11. Mai 2013)

Spitze!  Wie wärs mit 12 an der Fasanerie??


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Mai 2013)

Lieber früher als später, aber 12 Uhr passt noch.


----------



## FieseLiese (11. Mai 2013)

Ok,12 steht!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Mai 2013)

Ok, bin auch da, egal ob es regnet oder schneit


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Mai 2013)

Morgen: Graupel


----------



## MantaHai (12. Mai 2013)

Verdammt verschlafen :-D


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. Mai 2013)

Tja, hast was verpasst. Und von wegen Graupel. Strahlend blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein, war schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (12. Mai 2013)

Meeensch Michael 
Das nächste Mal dann auch ne längere Runde!


----------



## Otterauge (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt und meine Arbeit es zulässt Fahr ich ggf. von daheim aus um 16 Uhr los


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2013)

Wann soll es morgen ab Fasanerie losgehen?


----------



## Lurs (14. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wird's morgen wahrscheinlich nichts...


----------



## FR-Oli (14. Mai 2013)

Also 17 Uhr wäre ich am Start


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2013)

Dann ist 17 Uhr die zeit. Meldet sich ja keiner weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (15. Mai 2013)

super


----------



## FieseLiese (15. Mai 2013)

Ebenfalls mit von der Partie


----------



## Otterauge (15. Mai 2013)

17 Uhr pack ich


----------



## Hooz (15. Mai 2013)

ich versuche später mit Singlespeed dazuzustossen


----------



## FieseLiese (15. Mai 2013)

Hat einer von den heute Mitfahrenden zufällig zuhause noch einen Maxxis Ardent FR Faltreifen (26x2.40) rumfliegen und könnte mir den quasi "borgen"? (Ich würde dann heute direkt einen nachbestellen und das nächste mal mitbringen.)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2013)

Hi, hab ich. Vr und hr. Für nen Appel und ein  Ei. Bitte bitte nimm die Reifen. Brauch Platz im Keller.


----------



## FieseLiese (15. Mai 2013)

Überzeugt - Deal!


----------



## herbi53 (15. Mai 2013)

Da die Räder und Klamotten schon gepackt sind, bin ich nicht mit am Start!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Mai 2013)

War richtig geil heute 
Marcel, viel Spaß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2013)

Oh ja, hat richtig Laune gemacht. Ich sag nur 5 psi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (16. Mai 2013)

nette Truppe gestern!  Wenn es nächste Woche wieder "erst" um 5 losgeht, packe ich das Rad ein und versuche es zu schaffen. Wenn's früher ist schaffe ich es def. nicht.


----------



## Hooz (21. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, sorry aber bei dem Wetter bin ich raus morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Mai 2013)

In der Hoffnung das das Wetter passt, sag ich mal wie immer 17 Uhr.
Packt mal Taucherbrillen ein


----------



## FR-Oli (21. Mai 2013)

17 Uhr sieht gut aus... wieso Taucherbrille? Das Wetter könnte doch nicht besser sein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Mai 2013)

Wie wir es seit Okt. halt gewohnt sind


----------



## FieseLiese (21. Mai 2013)

Bin raus morgen - mein Opa feiert unfetzig seinen Geburtstag, ganz vergessen letzte Woche...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2013)

Was ein Wetter.
Hat auch die ganze nacht geregnet und tut es immernoch.

Wenn das so weiter geht, komm ich doch nicht. Sitze in der Wohnung mit fleecejacke. Irgendwas stimmt daran nicht


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, da bin ich bei Dir Mike 
Das Wetter ist wirklich nicht sehr motivierend


----------



## Otterauge (22. Mai 2013)

Zum würgen, ich fahr gleich mal los und such mir eine kurze Regenhose....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (22. Mai 2013)

ja und dann muss die ganze Matschepampe noch irgendwie ins Auto (mein Gepäckträger ist kaputt) ... :/


----------



## Otterauge (22. Mai 2013)

Ich versuch es jetzt trotzdem mal... Müllbeutel über die Unterhose und mal gucken was geht...


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Mai 2013)

Und wie sieht es aus? Fahren oder nicht fahren?
in FFM ist es seit heute Mittag trocken...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2013)

Ich weis es nicht. So richtig treibt mich nix an.
Hab überlegt mit dem Auto hoch zu fahren und wieder frei zu räumen.


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Mai 2013)

sag bescheid, da wäre ich auch dabei 
nach 16 Uhr bin ich nur noch auf dem Handy erreichbar


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2013)

Ich lass es heute. Eben mit andi telefoniert. 
Matsch ohne Ende und 5 grad am sk.
Bin dann freiräumen. Wann kannst du da sein? 
Wenn  Du nicht kannst geb Bescheid, dann bin ich Ehr unterwegs. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (22. Mai 2013)

Bin dann um 17 Uhr da. Vieleicht auch etwas früher, je nach Stau halt


----------



## Otterauge (22. Mai 2013)

Mit Mud King kein Thema aber danach war es schon übel... 6°C waren dort oben und beim Entblättern war mir echt kalt weil es so windig ist. Ohne Garten wo ich mein Zeugs abspritzen kann echt ein Mist.. wie den ganzen Herbst über...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2013)

Andi, ich bin 17 Uhr oben. Falls du Bock hast.


----------



## Otterauge (22. Mai 2013)

Hock hier gerad noch.. nee ich lass die Beine jetzt doch baumeln.


----------



## Otterauge (24. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr jetzt gleich eine Enduro Runde.. mach um ca. 13Uhr daheim los.


----------



## FieseLiese (24. Mai 2013)

Kann am Mittwoch schon wieder nich... Hat vllt jemand am Montag Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde??


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Mai 2013)

Leider arbeiten...


----------



## 8 Inch (24. Mai 2013)

Werden morgen mal ne Runde in Wi drehen.


----------



## Hooz (25. Mai 2013)

Wann? Wobei der Tag ist schon ziemlich vollgepackt ...


----------



## 8 Inch (25. Mai 2013)

Eben erst gelesen, waren an der Platte, Hohen Wurzel, SK alles gerockt Jörg ich dachte du machst nur Spaß.
Hat Laune gemacht.
P.S. Nächste Tour soll von der Platte zum Feldberg gehen nur Trails in Summe Achtzig Kilometer sieht auch ausgeschrieben nicht besser aus. Sonntag vormittag wenn die Sonne mal scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8 Inch (27. Mai 2013)

Heut 2 mal die Zang ruf gekurbelt war ganz schee Schlammig.
Voll eingesaut - leider Geil


----------



## Otterauge (28. Mai 2013)

Gestern war gut schlammig... aber wie du schon sagst leider Geil.. auch in unseren Gefilden.

Heute treibe ich mich auch an unserem Spot rum


----------



## EURO (28. Mai 2013)

Startet heute wieder die Enduro-Tour um 17h? Ich wäre dann dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2013)

Endurotour ist seit dem Winter jetzt mittwochs.

Ich bin jedoch morgen raus. Glaube man sollte das Wetter heute nutzen.
Bin nachher am sk.


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

eine kurze Frage zu eure Endurotouren hätte ich dann doch noch. Spielen die sich idR um den Spot am SK bzw. an der Platte ab oder sind die irgendwo in der Pampa? Ich frage so blöd, weil ich vergangenen Samstag in den Genuss kam, durch die Strecke am SK gescheucht zu werden...*schluck* 

Da steht noch viel Arbeit an, Reifen (sind halt Tourenallrounder...) und Helm wurden auch direkt bemängelt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2013)

Nix Pampa. Meist sk Wurzel Platte. 
Platte im Moment Ehr weniger da die Infos dazu immer die Worte alles kaputt enthalten.

Nen Helm solltest schon haben. Lisa hat inzwischen auch Knieschoner.
Reifen sind so eine Sache. Allrounder passt aber. Willst ja auch bergauf kommen damit.
Können wir uns ja alles mal in Ruhe ansehen.

Solltest du heute fahren, wir sind am sk.


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Mai 2013)

Platte hab' ich schon bemerkt...da sieht es nach wie vor wüst aus und teilweise ändert sich der Zustand wöchentlich oder täglich. 

Sicher hab' ich nen Helm - nur eben (noch) keinen FF. An Protektoren sind sowohl O'Neal Sinner als auch die iXS Assault Hartschalen für Knie/Schienbein und Ellenbogen vorhanden. Reifen sind die 2.4er Conti MK II ProTection...können halt vieles aber nix so richtig gut  Zumal die (noch) durch schmale Felgen kastriert werden...sonst hätte ich da wenigstens schonmal ne 2.4er Rubber Queen draufgezogen. 2.3er Baron vorn und 2.2er Queen hinten wären auch noch ne Möglichkeit, sind aber eben schmaler. Egal - ich baller sowieso nicht über die Strecke, leider erstmal eher schieben oder langsam runterholpern  Bei der Pampe sowieso.

Fahren werde ich heute Abend auf alle Fälle. Sofern sich bei mir aus den Käffern niemand zu einer Tour meldet, werfe ich das kleine Schwarze mal ins Auto und komme zu euch rübergedüst!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2013)

Halbschale reicht doch!
Wenn es härter wird macht nen FF Sinn. 
Bequatschen wir dann mal.


----------



## FieseLiese (29. Mai 2013)

Morgen oder am Freitag jemand Lust und Laune auf eine "Spritz"tour gegen Mittag (höhö)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2013)

Ra kannst du mich mal freischalten?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2013)

Am besten schickste ihm ne. Mail oder pn. Ob er hier rein schaut?


----------



## tmac111 (30. Mai 2013)

****WER MITGLIED DER GRAVITYPILOTS e.V. IST UND HIER KEIN ZUGANG HAT MELDET SICH BEI RASCHAA MIT VOLLEM NAMEN UND FORUMSNICK PER PM ODER MAIL****


----------



## Juzo (30. Mai 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Morgen oder am Freitag jemand Lust und Laune auf eine "Spritz"tour gegen Mittag (höhö)???



hi!
wird heute gefahren?


----------



## f.topp (30. Mai 2013)

Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach
Sa. 08.06.
Start: 11.00 â ca. 16.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen (Punkt 49.828765,7.847192 bei Google Maps)

Die Enduro Tour in KH ist ein echter Klassiker. Die Trails an den FelswÃ¤nden von Gans und Rotenfels haben alpinen Charakter und wer sie noch nicht kennt hat was verpasst...an der Alte Baumburg nach etwa der hÃ¤lfte der Tour haben wir die Gelegenheit einzukehren...ca. 800hm, 30km werden gefahren. Stabile Reifen sind wichtig sonst gib es Platten.
Freue mich auf viele Mitfahrer
Frank


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie klappt es nie. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (30. Mai 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> hi!
> wird heute gefahren?



Sorry, zu spät gesehen!


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2013)

Ich habe einen neuen User Name 8 Inch wird zu Larsen_TT
Name kann man nicht ändern also neu Angemeldet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2013)

Ahso, so einer bist du.


----------



## Hooz (30. Mai 2013)

8 inch war cool! dann halt iGude Larsen


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2013)

Fahr ja garnicht mehr mit 200mm Federweg von daher.(Kann es aber zur Not umstellen).
Jörg ich bin dazu gezwungen worden.


----------



## Rankin' (30. Mai 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach
> Sa. 08.06.
> Start: 11.00  ca. 16.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen (Punkt 49.828765,7.847192 bei Google Maps)
> ...


Ich bin dabei, nur werd ich erst später dazustossen, falls der Kater mich nicht ans Sofa kettet.
Bin Freitags Nachts in SB und werd 11 Uhr nicht schaffen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2013)

Aber Larsen-TT ist auch nicht das was du fährst


----------



## Juzo (30. Mai 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Sorry, zu spät gesehen!



kein ding, war hier ne schöne tour auf dem feldberg drehen'
nächstes mal vielleicht 



f.topp schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach
> Sa. 08.06.
> Start: 11.00  ca. 16.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen (Punkt 49.828765,7.847192 bei Google Maps)
> ...



würde mich auch gerne anschließen!


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Mai 2013)

da bin ich am Start 
das wird wieder geil 



f.topp schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach
> Sa. 08.06.
> Start: 11.00  ca. 16.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen (Punkt 49.828765,7.847192 bei Google Maps)
> ...


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Mai 2013)

ich hab mich schon gewundert wer der Larsen_TT ist 
Gude Lars 


Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Ich habe einen neuen User Name 8 Inch wird zu Larsen_TT
> Name kann man nicht ändern also neu Angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo Frank   für Bad  Kreuznach  kannst du mich eintragen.
Wenn mal Wetter ist können wir auch mal wieder in Schlangenbad fahren.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (31. Mai 2013)

8 Inch, bitte melde Dich. Komm zurück. 
8 Iiiinsch...


----------



## schnubbi81 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Larsen TT, herzlich Willkommen, schön dass du dabei bist!

Geschah der Namenswechsel auf Druck der Öffentlichkeit nach der Gemeinschaftsdusche im Elsass?
Oder hat gar die Frauenwelt hier "seine Finger im Spiel"?

;-)


----------



## Larsen_TT (31. Mai 2013)

Markus wir können mal wieder fahren gehen in Wiesbaden.


----------



## schnubbi81 (31. Mai 2013)

Gerne, bin viel am schaffen im Moment,
So wie es aussieht könnte aber Mittwoch die Endurotour klappen!?


----------



## Larsen_TT (31. Mai 2013)

Wie schaut es denn generell am Sonntag aus? Wetter soll ja OK sein etwas lÃ¤ngere Tour so ca. 3-5 Stunden Ort egal WI HZ oder auch gerne mal Feldberg.

P.S. Frank Bad Schwalbach wÃ¤re auch wieder mal was
Sepp??? Wie schautÂ´s denn Sonntag, immer gut oder.

Es gibt keine AbkÃ¼rzungen zu den âOrtenâ, die sich lohnen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2013)

Ist Sonntag wer in Beerfelden oder hat Lust? Evtl. mit Enduro.
Das es Nass wird sollte klar sein


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. Juni 2013)

Wir tun so, als wÃ¤ren Bequemlichkeit und Luxus das Wichtigste im Leben.
Um wirklich glÃ¼cklich zu sein, brauchen wir jedoch nur eine Aufgabe, fÃ¼r die wir uns begeistern kÃ¶nnen. (Mir fÃ¤llt da nur nix ein)
Charles Kingsley 1819-1875

Alles nach dem Motto: Nicht resignieren! Es hat auch keinen Sinn mehr.

Jetzt hÃ¤tte ich gerne mal VorschlÃ¤ge

Einen hab ich noch: âIm Leben geht es nicht darum, zu warten bis das Gewitter vorbeizieht, es geht darum, zu lernen, im Regen zu tanzen. â (und dann kommt der Blitz oder was?)
Ich muss an die Arbeit genug


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2013)

Versteh ich nicht. Aber egal 
Morgen Dreh ich mit andi eine Erkundungstour zur Platte.
Mal sehen wie die dort gewütet haben. War dieses Jahr noch nicht dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (1. Juni 2013)

Jup, heute wird gejogt und morgen mit dicken Kopf gefahren.


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. Juni 2013)

Wann fahrt ihr den??? Von der Nerobergbahn?? Wir kommen der Sache näher!
P.S. Keiner fährt irgend wo das kann doch nit sein?? Hallo, Platte sieht gut aus soweit waren ja am Donnerstag da


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2013)

Herr TT,
komm doch bitte zur Fasanerie. 
Fasanerie, Platte, ..  , ..., ...., Fasanerie 

Uhrzeit???
13:30 Uhr??


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juni 2013)

Ich wäre für 10Uhr, morgen wird das Wetter gut und dort ist wieder die Hölle los


----------



## Phantom25 (1. Juni 2013)

10.00 Uhr Fasanerie wäre ich dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2013)

Wegen mir auf 10 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (1. Juni 2013)

Ok 10.00 Uhr da muss ich aber zeitig los, mal schauen ob ich so früh rauskomme.


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juni 2013)

Allso dann, morgen ab in den Matsch!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2013)

Mein armes und im Moment ganz sauberes Bike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2013)

Geiles Wetter. Abe viel zu windig.
Denk nicht das ich nachher komme. Ich Leg mich nochmal hin.


----------



## Otterauge (2. Juni 2013)

Sonne und kein Wind... jetzt passt es.. bin um 9:40 bei dir und kuller von dort los


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2013)

Naja, dann guck mer mal.kein Wind kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. Juni 2013)

Ich bin wach sehe aber nur
 C:\>
ahh eben
Starten von MS DOS 6.22
HIMEM testet den erweiterten Speicher . . . .  beendet Ok (Gottseidank)
Ich kann wieder denken, fahr gleich los an die Fassanarie 10.00 Uhr


----------



## Otterauge (2. Juni 2013)

Bis gleich


----------



## Otterauge (2. Juni 2013)

Sehr Geil war es.. schon lange nicht mehr 4h am Stück tretend geradelt


----------



## Tom1978 (2. Juni 2013)

War Klasse, bike ist geputzt, jetzt heißt's Füße hoch legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (2. Juni 2013)

War richtig gut heute, sehr schöne Tour.
Hat Laune gemacht, man könnte wissenschaftlich fast von Innerer Zufriedenheit und Lebensfreude reden die sich jetzt in mir breit macht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2013)

Bike ist dreckig und Füße liegen auch hoch.
Schee war's. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen putztrupp auf den trails.


----------



## Phantom25 (2. Juni 2013)

War geil bin jetzt mÃ¼deð


----------



## Phantom25 (2. Juni 2013)

Naja hochgeladen hat ja fast geklappt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2013)

The uploader


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2013)

Das doofe mit den iPads ist, drehen bringt nix.
Ihr seid alle ganz schön alt


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. Juni 2013)

Manchmal erwisch ich mich wie ich SWR 4 oder HR 4 im Radio höre.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2013)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Manchmal erwisch ich mich wie ich SWR 4 oder HR 4 im Radio höre.



Sei froh! Ich hör schon lange nix mehr im Auto!


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. Juni 2013)

geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (2. Juni 2013)

... ihr jungen Hüpfer - kommt mal in mein Alter, ich hab' beim Schrauben 'ne  Lesebrille auf und auf'm Trail find ich den Weg nur, wenn einer dicht vor mir fährt.


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juni 2013)

TzTzTz... der Mike zieht mich immer per Seil runter bzw. neuerdings mit Abschleppstange 

Es kamen schon fragen auf ob ich die Hänger Last nicht übersteige...


----------



## Morti (3. Juni 2013)

haha, der Uploader hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Larsen_TT (4. Juni 2013)

Werde heute mal den D-Trail oder die Zange unter die Stollen nehmen so 18.00 Uhr,


----------



## FieseLiese (4. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts aus mit morgen?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich bin morgen wohl raus. Werde ein wenig bergab fahren.

Evtl. Sieht man sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave 007 (4. Juni 2013)

werde eine Runde fahren


----------



## FieseLiese (4. Juni 2013)

Ja Mike, ich weiß  @dave: Wann und wo hattest du angedacht??


----------



## Otterauge (4. Juni 2013)

Bin auf Seminar also raus, viel Spass


----------



## Phantom25 (5. Juni 2013)

Eundurotour 17.00 wie immer bin da.


----------



## herbi53 (5. Juni 2013)

Dabei


----------



## FieseLiese (5. Juni 2013)

Cool, komme dann auch um 5!


----------



## Juzo (5. Juni 2013)

hi, würd auch gerne mal mit, war aber noch nie dabei!
wie sieht die tour den ungefähr aus?
treffpunkt? fasanerie, oder?


----------



## Phantom25 (5. Juni 2013)

Fasanerie Parkplatz am Schützenhaus


----------



## Juzo (5. Juni 2013)

ok gut! 
ich hoffe ich werd rechtzeitig auf der arbeit fertig und hab dann keinen stau auf der 66...
falls ich es nicht schaffe schreib ich hier noch mal rein


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich versuchs auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantom25 (5. Juni 2013)

ach nö der schon wieder


----------



## f.topp (6. Juni 2013)

Zur Erinnerung, wer kommt noch mit?


f.topp schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour Bad Kreuznach
> Sa. 08.06.
> Start: 11.00  ca. 16.00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz an den Salinen (Punkt 49.828765,7.847192 bei Google Maps)
> ...


----------



## Juzo (6. Juni 2013)

ich kann leider doch nicht!...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (6. Juni 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung, wer kommt noch mit?



Bin dabei.


----------



## Rankin' (7. Juni 2013)

Icke.
Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht hol ich euch unterwegs ein, falls ichs nicht rechtzeitig aufs Rad schaffe.
Ich hab mir deine Nr mal gespeichert Frank.


----------



## Larsen_TT (7. Juni 2013)

Frank und Ich treffen uns in Schierstein unter der Brücke so um 10.15 Uhr und dann geht es ab GEIL


----------



## f.topp (7. Juni 2013)

Supi, ich freu mich schon....


----------



## tg77ff (7. Juni 2013)

Ich wuensch euch viel Spaß,  die Tour ist supergeil.


----------



## FieseLiese (7. Juni 2013)

@ Stefano:
Hauptsache mal überall wo geht zugesagt für Samstag, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (7. Juni 2013)

hahaha! 
du weißt doch, ich suche dringen freunde...


----------



## Larsen_TT (8. Juni 2013)

Die Tour in Bad Kreuznach, immer wieder ein Erlebnis hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Danke Frank


----------



## Rankin' (9. Juni 2013)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Die Tour in Bad Kreuznach, immer wieder ein Erlebnis hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Danke Frank


^^
Ich war ganz schön fertig. War cool!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juni 2013)




----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Juni 2013)

Gut war's


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juni 2013)

Sauwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (9. Juni 2013)

... da wären wir auch gern' dabei gewesen  Unser Fehlen begründet sich mit einer Verabredung im Ahrtal, wo es jede Menge geniale und teilweise sau schwierige Trails gibt. Und damit gleich mal ein Video (leider nicht von uns) mit ein paar feinen Schlüsselstellen - falls mal jemand wieder was Neues sucht.....[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]Teufelsloch - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## f.topp (9. Juni 2013)

schön wars, geilstes Wetter und wie immer nette Trails...
 @oli, Teufelsloch bin ich mal gewandert...


----------



## Otterauge (11. Juni 2013)

In 30min fahre ich mal Richtung Sk, bin ca. um 17:30 oben... mal sehen wo es mich dann hin treibt


----------



## Phantom25 (11. Juni 2013)

Morgen 17.00 Tour  bin dabei


----------



## sickrider (11. Juni 2013)

Morgen 17.00 an der Fasanerie treffen bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Juzo (11. Juni 2013)

Ich werd 17 Uhr nicht schaffen morgen!
Jemand am Donnerstag unterwegs? Vielleicht auch Bock auf Feldberg?


----------



## Otterauge (11. Juni 2013)

Ick bin dabei... heute war klasse!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen früh mim Sepp unterwegs. Da es arbeiten heißt, bin ich wohl raus. Evtl. Komm ich für 2 Abfahrten vorbei. Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Juni 2013)

Bin auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## Otterauge (12. Juni 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin morgen früh mim Sepp unterwegs. Da es arbeiten heißt, bin ich wohl raus. Evtl. Komm ich für 2 Abfahrten vorbei. Ich meld mich nochmal.




Wenn wir uns verfahren bist du Schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2013)

Ich mach euch noch ne Skizze.


----------



## Lurs (12. Juni 2013)

Ich komme euch entgegen!


----------



## Larsen_TT (12. Juni 2013)

Ich schau mal vielleicht schaffe ich es???


----------



## FieseLiese (12. Juni 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Juni 2013)

Schön das wir mal wieder ein paar mehr sind


----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2013)

Hier leute was ist da vorhin passiert? Habt ihr euch in luft aufgelöst? Mike du hast mir gesagt fahr vor. Ich komme unten an und es kommt ewig keiner. Ich trete die strecke nen stück hoch und fahre dann die andere variante runter, aber auch da wart ihr net. Dann habe ich mir gedacht das wir uns gerade verpasst haben und dann bin ich die platte hochgetreten. Habe euch aber nicht mehr gefunden..... wo seit ihr hin?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Juni 2013)

lol?


----------



## Otterauge (12. Juni 2013)

War kackengeil heute.... Max Oli hatte einen Platten und wir haben gewartet und genau das gedacht was du gedacht hast und dann irgendwie verpasst... und du hast was verpasst.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2013)

Ja, voll das Chaos 
Max, du bist links runter und ich die andere Variante.
Wollte auf die anderen warten weil ich nicht wusste ob jeder den unteren neun Abzweig kennt. Dann Platten vom Oli und wir haben gewartet.
Dann genau deine Geschichte. Verpasst. 

Und dann das Ende. Verluste usw.

Aber Spaß hat's gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (12. Juni 2013)

Hmmm ok naja doof gelaufen.... vlt. Kann nächstes mal einer weiterfahren und mir bescheid sagen. Habe da echt doof gewartet. Als dann nen anderer radfahrer kam und sagte das er niemanden gesehen hätte. ... naja egal.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2013)

Auch das wollten wir. Is richtig doof gelaufen. 
Jetzt sollten alle den weg kennen.


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Juni 2013)

Danke fürs Warten Männers...
Max, sorry das Du wegen meinem Platten alleine weiter musstest 
Aber trotz der ganzen Pannen und Qualen hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## Larsen_TT (12. Juni 2013)

Sau cool so muss das
Dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Juzo (15. Juni 2013)

servus!

jemand heute unterwegs?


----------



## Larsen_TT (15. Juni 2013)

Morgen fahren wir eine Tour von Kloster Eberbach linker Parkplatz 12:00Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (15. Juni 2013)

hi, wie sieht die tour denn aus?
wär dabei!


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. Juni 2013)

gut, wie immer, gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten schau wir mal. Hoch und runter so wie dass eben muss.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juni 2013)

So Leute, bin zurück aus meinem ewig währendem 4-Tage Urlaub! 

Daher morgen Abend Freeride Tour um Johannisberg. 18:30 Uhr bei mir.
Zieht euch alles an was ihr habt: Helm, Knieschützer, Nackenkrause, Gebissschutz. Ich kann für nichts garantieren  Außer, dass es Sprünge geben soll 

So 2,5 Std werden wir dann von der Zivilisation verschollen sein!

Danach weinchen und Grill bei mir (bitte nehmt was mit)!

Wetter könnte ggf recht passabel werden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2013)

Bin leider net im Lande. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juni 2013)

ich denke das ich heute nach der Arbeit mal ein ründchen drehe und es morgen ausfallen lasse. Soll ja morgen noch heißer werden, gestern nach der Arbeit 45min gejoggt und war danach voll platt.


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juni 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> So Leute, bin zurück aus meinem ewig währendem 4-Tage Urlaub!
> 
> Daher morgen Abend Freeride Tour um Johannisberg. 18:30 Uhr bei mir.
> Zieht euch alles an was ihr habt: Helm, Knieschützer, Nackenkrause, Gebissschutz. Ich kann für nichts garantieren  Außer, dass es Sprünge geben soll
> ...


 
Ach mist... habs eben erst gelesen 
Wenn ich es doch noch irgendwie schaffen sollte melde ich mich nochmal
Ansonsten euch viel Spaß bei dem super Wetter


----------



## Schneckenreiter (18. Juni 2013)

Sepp, Tour bin ich dabei 
Hab' natürlich keine Ahnung, wo es hingehen soll


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juni 2013)

Sauber 
Flo kommt auch.

Was ist mit diesem TT Mensch? 
Und dem Rest?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte Bock, aber immer noch Hexenschuss und heute Abend kommt endlich meine Freundin zurück, von daher... bin ich raus.


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juni 2013)

Komm nicht hin, kein Auto und fahre deshalb von daheim aus los.. oder ich geh doch mit ins Schwimmbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juni 2013)

Schwimmbad ist bestimmt keine schlechte Idee 
Im Büro ist es trotz Klimaanlage nicht auszuhalten...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juni 2013)

Ins Schwimmbad geh ich vorher


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juni 2013)

In Eltville ist doch noch alles geflutet vom Rhein...


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Juni 2013)

Habe heute morgen Bikewandern gemacht. 
Wer hat schon zwei Schläuche dabei????

Ich nicht,
LEIDER!!!!


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juni 2013)

Oh man... was machst du für sachen..

Habe schon Angst vor der Hitze gleich


----------



## Sagi (18. Juni 2013)

Sepp, ich versuche zu kommen


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juni 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen Bikewandern gemacht.
> Wer hat schon zwei Schläuche dabei????
> 
> Ich nicht,
> LEIDER!!!!


 
das kenne ich irgendwie


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juni 2013)

Sagi schrieb:


> Sepp, ich versuche zu kommen



Hau rein!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (18. Juni 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen Bikewandern gemacht.
> Wer hat schon zwei Schläuche dabei????
> 
> Ich nicht,
> LEIDER!!!!



Der kluge Radfahrer von heute empfiehlt: SCHLAUCHLOS!
SCHLAUCHLOS! ist jetzt auch für Sie verfügbar, passt auf jedes Fahrrad und bringt Ihnen und Ihren Mitfahrern viel Freude.
SCHLAUCHLOS! - in jedem guten Schlauchlosfachgeschäft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (18. Juni 2013)

Ich schaffe es denke ich doch um 18.30Uhr


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Juni 2013)

Argh...
Bin Schlauchlosverfechter, aber bis jetzt bloß auf dem DHler. 
Ja, ja, wer den Schaden hat....
Wer hat gute Erfahrungen und Tips mit Felgenabdichting auf nicht Schlauchlos Felgen?


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juni 2013)

War das anstrengend... und was viele Muken unterwegs, das Protein kann man auch ohne Riegel bekommen


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juni 2013)

Wer ist alles bei der Runde morgen dabei?
Ich hab Lust


----------



## Juzo (18. Juni 2013)

bin morgen ab 18-18:30 unterwegs zum feldberg!
mit nem kollegen von conti^^, also falls du bock hast sag bescheid !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2013)

Bin nicht im Land. Morgen wird auch ziemlich übel. Hitzetechnisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (19. Juni 2013)

So, zurück von Sepp's Endurorunde mit einer sehr gelungener Erstbefahrung, feinen Trails, schönen Sprüngen und zum Schluß dann kühles Bier und ein randvoller Grill - Ein perfekter Sommerabend


----------



## Phantom25 (19. Juni 2013)

Heute Endurorunde 17.00 Fasanerie   bin da.


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Juni 2013)

Stefano, heute ist leider schlecht da ich Mittwochs immer bei der Endurorunde dabei bin... aber ich versuche mir demnächst mal einen Abend einzurichten 
Also euch viel Spaß heute Abend


----------



## Phantom25 (19. Juni 2013)

Wer kommt heute Abend zur Tour?????????????


----------



## Otterauge (19. Juni 2013)

ich bin raus, heute wird mein Ion gepflegt.. Gabelservice und noch die Schwinge zerlegt.

Nehmt genügend Elektrolyte mit...


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Juni 2013)

so wie es bis jetzt aussieht sind wir nur zu zweit...


----------



## Phantom25 (19. Juni 2013)

@otterauge Weichei


----------



## Otterauge (19. Juni 2013)

tztztz..


----------



## FieseLiese (19. Juni 2013)

Wie schon am So erwähnt, sitz ich noch eine gefühlte Ewigkeit in der Uni fest...


----------



## Juzo (19. Juni 2013)

*daumendrück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (19. Juni 2013)

Du schaffst das Lisa 
Heute Abend kannst Du dann mal so richtig


----------



## FieseLiese (19. Juni 2013)

Dankeschön  habs schon hinter mir, jetzt nur noch absitzen... Allen, die heut fahren, wünsch ich viel Spaß


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Juni 2013)

War sehr geil heute... unsere Minigruppe


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. Juni 2013)

Was geht denn morgen hätte so ab 13.00 Uhr Zeit zu fahren, wo egal


----------



## Juzo (21. Juni 2013)

ich fahr erst am sonntag wieder, wahrscheinlich am feldi!
falls du doch eher am sonntag fährst ...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (21. Juni 2013)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen hätte so ab 13.00 Uhr Zeit zu fahren, wo egal



Ich wär dabei 
Als Thema könnte man z.B. die Kreuzbachklamm in Bingen nennen oder Tour über Dennisland zum Niederwald mit kleinen Trails und sau steiler Treppe an der Ehrenfels oder ein Teilstück vom Rheinsteig oberhalb von Assmannshausen oder oder oder...


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. Juni 2013)

Sonntag gerne aber das Wetter soll nicht mitspielen,
Oli das klingt gut mir egal wo, sonst noch einer bei??? Wird wie immer grandios


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube ich Packs nur Sonntag!'


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. Juni 2013)

können auch Sonntag ganz früh starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (21. Juni 2013)

Vorschlag für Samstag: Start in Johberg, rüber zum Philosophenweg, dann zum Freefall (böse!), rüber zum Moospfad, dann Dennistrail, jetzt lange treten über Ebental bis zum Niederwald, da dann kleine geile Technikstücke, rüber zum Jagdschloss, runter über alten Zahnradtrail nach Aulhausen, wieder rauf zum Rheinsteig, Trailpassage zurück über Niederwald, dann zur Rebenhaustreppe (ca. 100 Hm) oder zur gemeinsten Treppe im Universum an der Ehrenfels. Pämm. Gut. Jetzt stehen wir in Rüdesheim und müssen irgendwie wieder rauf nach Johannisberg. Taxi? Beamen? Gute Fee? Red Bull Hubschrauber?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juni 2013)

Sonntag kann ich bis 16:00 uhr. Enduro hab ich auseinander gebaut, Steuersatz Lager waren fertig. Warte noch auf die teile. Von daher würd auch gerne was mit dem ion machen.


----------



## Larsen_TT (22. Juni 2013)

Oder mit unbändigem willen nur das Ziel vor Augen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste Päm Päm Päm.
13:30 Uhr bin ich bei dir. Soll ich was zu trinken mitnehmen?
Sepp könnten auch morgen dann SK wenn du nur das Dicke Mopped hast.

Oder wir gehen den Berg hinauf auf nackten Sohlen ohhh mit die spitze Steine die schön weh tun an die füße.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (22. Juni 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich bis 16:00 uhr. Enduro hab ich auseinander gebaut, Steuersatz Lager waren fertig. Warte noch auf die teile. Von daher würd auch gerne was mit dem ion machen.



Für Dein Ion würde ich einen Sonntag in Beerfelden empfehlen, habsch für mein Ion auch gebucht


----------



## Larsen_TT (22. Juni 2013)

Beerfelden ist auch gut, hoffentlich nicht so voll???


----------



## Larsen_TT (23. Juni 2013)

Oli war sehr geil, Top Trails, müssen nur schauen das beim nächsten mal nicht 50km auf der Uhr stehen sonst müssen wir irgendwann in Lycra fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (23. Juni 2013)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Oli war sehr geil, Top Trails, müssen nur schauen das beim nächsten mal nicht 50km auf der Uhr stehen sonst müssen wir irgendwann in Lycra fahren.



Ich bin vorbereitet: Rosa Team Telecom Einteiler in Größe S (damit nix flattert) und ausserdem sehr gut tragbar, auch ohne Unterhose. :kotz:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juni 2013)

Lasst euch schon mal Blut abfüllen


----------



## Larsen_TT (24. Juni 2013)

Angereichert mit Sauerstoff


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Juni 2013)

Enduro time 
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Otterauge (26. Juni 2013)

Icke


----------



## Juzo (26. Juni 2013)

ich versuchs, kanns aber noch nicht genau sagen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2013)

Jupp, schaff es auch. 

Wie immer 17 Uhr. Oder?


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Juni 2013)

Jipp


----------



## Lurs (26. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei! Komme euch aber, wie fast immer, entgegen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Juni 2013)

Bin auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (26. Juni 2013)

Dabei


----------



## sickrider (26. Juni 2013)

Versuche auch da zu sein... hoffe mal, dass das Wetter einigermaßen hält.

Und treffen an der Fasanerie Parkplatz vor der Schranke oder?


----------



## Otterauge (26. Juni 2013)

Jawoll genau dort


----------



## Schneckenreiter (26. Juni 2013)

Komme auch und bringe diesen Pämmpämm Larsen TT mit.


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Juni 2013)




----------



## Otterauge (26. Juni 2013)

Gut war es, ich alter Mann seh aber zu der späten Stunde nichts mehr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2013)

So Platt war ich schon lange nich mehr. Puhh.
Ich muss mehr fahren.


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Juni 2013)

geil wars


----------



## FieseLiese (26. Juni 2013)

Jap, in der Tat - yeeeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi (26. Juni 2013)

Jetzt spÅ«r ich auch meine Beene, geil wars.


----------



## Larsen_TT (26. Juni 2013)

Super Runde so muss das


----------



## FieseLiese (28. Juni 2013)

Morgen jemand unterwegs (falls das Wetter mitspielt)?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hab wohl keine zeit.


----------



## FieseLiese (1. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand die GPS-Daten der Strecke (eine der langen Touren, die wie in der letzten Zeit gefahren sind, wär optimal) und könnte mir die evtl mal schicken?


----------



## Otterauge (2. Juli 2013)

Werde mich gleich auf den Weg zum SK machen, morgen bin ich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickrider (3. Juli 2013)

Ist morgen jemand mit dabei? 
Man könnte ja die Runde von letztem Mal wiederholen oder eben vll. ohne die Platte, dann spart man sich einiges an Strecke und Höhenmetern.


----------



## Sleyvas (3. Juli 2013)

Mit Bissel Wetterglück komme ich heute Nachmittag/Abend auch endlich mal testweise vorbei, hab Urlaub und am Montag in Stromberg heimlich geübt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2013)

Werde bei brauchbarem Wetter auch da sein.
Evtl. Schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht bis 17 Uhr. Wäre dann wie der Oli beim letzten mal oben am sk. 


Runde schon wie beim letzten mal. Ist schließlich die Sommer- und nicht die Winterrunde. Können ja heute mal die flachere Auffahrt zur Wurzel nehmen.

Ich meld mich nochmal wie ich es schaffe.


----------



## FieseLiese (3. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend Family-Action, daher bin ich raus...


----------



## FR-Oli (3. Juli 2013)

da schließe ich mich mal Mike an... wenn das Wetter heute Abend nicht zu schlecht ist bin ich am Start
Treffpunkt dann wie immer 17:00 Uhr 
Mike, meld Dich dann nochmal


----------



## Phantom25 (3. Juli 2013)

Bin da Wetter egal.


----------



## sickrider (3. Juli 2013)

Also bei dem Wetter momentan bin ich raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2013)

War heute nur im Regen. Jetzt geht es hier gerade auch wieder mächtig ab.
Bin raus!
Werde dann ggf. morgen fahren. Wenn ich nicht wieder einen Termin habe


----------



## FR-Oli (3. Juli 2013)

Bin auch raus.... 
Sorry Olli


----------



## Phantom25 (3. Juli 2013)

Bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (3. Juli 2013)

Gestern war ich Enduro fahren mim Travis in Johannisberg was wir da wieder erlebt haben einfach unglaublich:
Wir beide locker auf dem Forstweg unterwegs (nicht zügig) da erblickte ich am Horizont einen Jeep, der Typ päm päm auf uns zu und gebremst.
So weit so gut er so: "Meine Herren bitte bleiben Sie mal stehen". Ich so "Wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Abend aber das Essen steht auf dem Tisch muss also weiter zügig sonst gibt es mecker". Er wenig beeindruckt Rückwärtsgang rein und wieder "Meine Herren . . . Ich dachte wir waren schon beim guten Abend und Auf wiedersehen und so. OK jetzt geht es bestimmt los mein Wald meine Wege  und er "wer hat die Pistole". Ich waaaaaasssss Pistole.
Wer hat die Pistole und warum schauen Sie sich so um. Ich guck nur wo die Kameras stehen das ist doch verstehen Sie Spass oder??. Er so seit vorsichtig hier wird geschossen mir so ja ja gut.
Dann haben wir uns total verfranzt shit is ja auch nicht so einfach auf ungewohntem Tarain, da erblickten wir sein Auto denk irgendwo wird er ja wohl sein. Fahren wir zum nächsten Hochstand da wo man die Gatung am ehesten vermutet. Geil wir so "Hallo Hallo" nix OK. Ähhm ich seh Ihre Händedann hat er uns noch freundlicher Weise flüsternd den Weg erklärt. Für einiges gibt es die Mastercard aber so was unbezahlbar


----------



## Otterauge (3. Juli 2013)

Unglaublich


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Juli 2013)

wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Juli 2013)

Ich drehe morgen mal ne schnelle Tour mit burk!

Früh morgens, bei mir daheim geht's los.
8:50 - 11: 00 Uhr


----------



## Larsen_TT (6. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dabei
P.S. Vielleicht sehen wir den Förster


----------



## Schneckenreiter (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich um die Uhrzeit schon zu meinem Rad laufen kann, komm ich auch mit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Juli 2013)

Cool


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juli 2013)

Die Familienväter! Schön mal morgens Endurorunde wo der Normalsterbliche noch seelig in den Federn hängt. Viel Spass euch


----------



## Larsen_TT (7. Juli 2013)

War sau cool schöne Runde der Umsetz Trai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Juli 2013)

Und die Sprünge  

Hoffe burk rappelt sich wieder auf.


----------



## Larsen_TT (7. Juli 2013)

Den pack ich über die Woche jetzt öfters mal ein und schleif ihn die Zange hoch.
Dann päm päm päm runter


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2013)

Dann machen wir morgen (Dienstag) doch gleich weiter. 
20:00 Uhr bei mir und dann mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz am D-Trail.
Da drehen wir dann verschiedene Trainingsrunden.


----------



## raschaa (8. Juli 2013)

Mäxchen von Christoph Bayer in Kirchberg geknipst...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2013)




----------



## DarkPegasus (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

Da ich aus Wiesbaden komme schreibe ich hier mal rein in der Hoffnung das man sich mal auf eine Ausfahrt treffen könnte  

LG Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2013)

Servus Tom,
Mittwoch 17 Uhr ist wieder Abfahrt an der Fasanerie.
Treffpunkt hinten beim Wendehammer. Direkt neben dem Schützenverein und bei der Schranke hoch Richtung Wald.


----------



## DarkPegasus (8. Juli 2013)

Schade zu dem Zeitpunkt muss ich noch arbeiten...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2013)

Wird schonmal.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juli 2013)

Oder heute Abend im Rheingau. Das wird euch geil.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich heute mal zeitig raus komme, fahre ich abends noch an den AK von Hohemark aus. Anyone in?


----------



## DarkPegasus (9. Juli 2013)

Sind das Enduro touren oder geht das auch mit dem DH ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juli 2013)

In dem thread geht es nur um Enduro. Eine Übersicht höher im Forum findest du den thread Gravity Pilots, da geht's um DH.

Wobei das mittlerweile die Mitglieder im internen Forum koordinieren. Da gibt's dann Planungen zu Rennen, Bikeparkbesuche usw


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2013)

@ dark....
Enduro macht Sinn. Es wird ne runde von ca. 30 km Gefahren. 
Wird mim dh anstrengend. 
Die trails kennste sicher. Aber die Transfers sind das Problem. 
Niklas tritt auch ab und an mal mit seinem Dirt Bike und Singlespeed mit. 
Ich möchte es nicht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Juli 2013)

Gestern war's mal wieder geil.
Lars, du brauchst neue Lager


----------



## Otterauge (10. Juli 2013)

Jungs ich fahre heute nur mit auf den ersten Berg... dann muß ich mich absetzen und wir sehen uns später wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2013)

Wie immer 17 Uhr Abfahrt.


----------



## FR-Oli (10. Juli 2013)

bin noch nicht wiederhergestellt und ein Auto habe ich heute leider keins 

Also viel Spaß heute bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## Otterauge (10. Juli 2013)

Ich mußte gestern um 19Uhr fliehen, die Mücken fressen einen gerade auf... also Autan ist pflicht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Juli 2013)

Gestern Abend Altkönigrunde war der Hammer! Traumstimmung im Wald, kein Schwein unterwegs und Trails in perfekter Kondition. Ach und Mücken gab es auch keine... ;-)


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Juli 2013)

17:00. 
Am Start.


----------



## sickrider (10. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei wies aussieht. 
Gestern abend war der Wurzeltrail zugelegt und ist jetzt wieder frei, falls der Förster heute nicht wieder sein Unwesen treibt.


----------



## FieseLiese (10. Juli 2013)

Ebenfalls am Start!


----------



## michbeck3100 (10. Juli 2013)

Hey, wuerde heute abend im Wi gerne mal bei euch mitfahren! Wo trefft ihr euch?

Gruesse
Michel


----------



## Sagi (10. Juli 2013)

WI an der Fasanerie, bin heute aber nicht da, brauch ne neue Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michbeck3100 (10. Juli 2013)

Danke, bin da!

Edit
Sehe gerade, dass ihr euch um 17:00 trefft. Hatte 17:30 im Kopf.. 17:00 schaffe ich leider nicht  Bin dann naechste Woche dabei..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2013)

So, der Plattenkönig ist zurück.
Langsam isses nicht mehr witzig 
Pannensicherheit ist bei Schwalbe wohl ehr nicht angesagt.

Aber sehr geil und schön schnell wiedermal.

Wurzel sah wüst aus. Fahrbar aber wüst.


----------



## Micha-L (10. Juli 2013)

Dann haben wir uns vllt. grade am SK getroffen. Sah ja garnicht so schlimm aus, wie im Lokalforum beschrieben.

PS: Mein Gammelhardtail hatte keinen Platten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Juli 2013)

^ Zeit heilt alle Wunden.

Mike: Was fährst du denn da gerade für ne kombo? Ich hatte schon ewig nix mehr mit tubeless


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2013)

Hans Dampf.

Ich werde auch auf Tubless umrüsten. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage.
Muss erst Band und zeugs besorgen. Roland braucht seinen LRS doch selbst.


@ Micha
Wer warst Du? Wir haben ganz oben einen getroffen und am Weg. Evtl. war das auch eine Person und ich habs nicht gemerkt 

Sah letztens deutlich übler aus!!


----------



## Micha-L (10. Juli 2013)

Wir haben uns dann ganz oben und am Weg gesehen. Ich war der mit dem Speci Hardtail. Wollte Euch noch warnen, dass es dort angeblich aussieht wie ein Schlachtfeld. 

Diese oder nächste Woche kriege ich endlich mein ICB. Dann fahre ich auch mal bei Eurer Endurorunde mit.

Gruß,
Michael

PS: Trage übrigens Hörgeräte und höre ohne nix. Die zieh ich aber beim Biken nicht an. Also nicht wundern wenn ich etwas verpeilt rüberkam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (10. Juli 2013)

Mike das gibts doch nicht... langsam haste mich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wir haben uns dann ganz oben und am Weg gesehen. Ich war der mit dem Speci Hardtail. Wollte Euch noch warnen, dass es dort angeblich aussieht wie ein Schlachtfeld.
> 
> Diese oder nächste Woche kriege ich endlich mein ICB. Dann fahre ich auch mal bei Eurer Endurorunde mit.
> 
> ...



Ja,fahr doch mal mit

Mike: Lars hat mir auch Den HD aufgeschwätzt. Mit tubeless sehr gut. Nur vorne montiert aktuell.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2013)

Jo, der is Grip und Gewichtstechnisch recht gut. Aber die Platten.
 @oli ich geb alles.


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Juli 2013)

Da hat mich Mike plattentechnisch  FAST abgehängt-ich habe sogar angefangen zu flicken! 

Micha-L kannst auch gerne mit Hardtail bei uns Mitfahren, aufs Rad kommt's nicht an, Hauptsache du hast Spaß am fahren, vor allem bergab. 
Ich war der, der oben nochmal umgedreht ist, um mit dir zu schwätzen. 
Wir kamen sicher verpeilter rüber als du vor Luftnot ;-)


----------



## FR-Oli (10. Juli 2013)

Marcus, Mike, vielleicht bekommen wir ja bei Conti oder Schwalbe bald ein Jahresabo für neue Prototypen.... das wäre doch mal was


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2013)

Wer arbeitet da?


----------



## Otterauge (11. Juli 2013)

Ihr müßt die Steine mit euerm Gewicht Angst machen... dann passiert sowas auch nicht


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Juli 2013)

ich schaue mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## FieseLiese (12. Juli 2013)

Jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde gegen Nachmittag/Abend?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Juli 2013)

Mööööp, wollte eig. morgen mit nem Kumpel nach Willingen, der hat sich aber nun verletzt. Hat sonst jemand Bock? Gerne auch was anderes? BOPPARD oder STROMBERG vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (13. Juli 2013)

Moin, ich bin gegen 15:00 Uhr an der Fasanerie mit nem Kumpel. Wir machen ne Enduro Tour.


----------



## navarin (13. Juli 2013)

sind morgen ab etwa halb 12 am NoJokes in Stromberg.


----------



## CYBO (15. Juli 2013)

Mi. Enduro runde?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2013)

Sicher dat. 17 Uhr Abfahrt


----------



## CYBO (15. Juli 2013)

Ok thx


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Juli 2013)

Wie lange wird die Runde morgen dauern?


----------



## Otterauge (16. Juli 2013)

Denke bis 20Uhr...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Juli 2013)

Dann könnte es bei mir auch klappen.


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg77ff (16. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Dave 007 (16. Juli 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2013)

Tiptop! Hab mein Rad eingepackt. Freu mich schon.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Juli 2013)

oh das wird geil... so viele seltene Gesichter


----------



## FieseLiese (17. Juli 2013)

Ich kann nicht... Grmpf....


----------



## herbi53 (17. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Juli 2013)

Bin beim Zahnarzt. 
Wenn er nicht aua macht, bin ich dabei...


----------



## Lurs (17. Juli 2013)

Ich komm auch zu euch geradelt! Fahrt ihr wieder als erstes zur Platte? Dann komme ich dort zum Aussichtspunkt...


----------



## Larsen_TT (17. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich packe es muß nur die Bremsbeläge wechseln
Sepp die Nr. wird Eisenhart heute, kein Spaß quasi eine Gnadenlose Angelegenheit.


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Juli 2013)

Bin raus-Aua, Aua...


----------



## Otterauge (17. Juli 2013)

Weichei!!


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Juli 2013)

Lars, ich denke mal das wir erst zur Platte fahren. Können uns dann oben treffen


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Juli 2013)

Das Weichei hätte ohne Weisheitszähne kommen müssen und wäre dann buchstäblich auf dem Zahnfleisch gefahren. 
Ich bringe innerhalb von drei Arbeitstagen den Gelben Schein.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Juli 2013)

Marcus, ohje das hört sich nicht gut an. Dann wünsche ich Dir mal ne gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Juli 2013)

ach Männers, es war mal wieder richtig gut heute... aber auch anstrengend


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2013)

Marcus, alles gute.

Ansonsten, ich bin Platt. War scho zäh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Juli 2013)

Danke euch, war alles nicht so schlimm gewesen. 
Nächste Woche dreh ich wieder am Gashahn ;-)
Hatte heute Bikeverbot vom Doc. und war wohl auch ganz gut so ;-)


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juli 2013)

Na gut, wenn du Intelligenz eingebüßt hast kann ich es verstehen

Gute Besserung!

Ja ich spüre meine Beine heute morgen noch ordentlich... war aber gut!


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Juli 2013)

bin raus heute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juli 2013)

Ich kann wohl auch nicht. Ist auch eklig warm.
Falls ich doch kann, bin ich 17 Uhr da. Meld mich aber sicher nochmal.


----------



## Dave 007 (24. Juli 2013)

kann diese und nächste Woche nicht, im August dann wieder


----------



## FieseLiese (24. Juli 2013)

Also ich hätte Zeit & eigentlich auch Lust. Aber es soll ja wohl gewittern...


----------



## Juzo (24. Juli 2013)

nicht jemand bock auf feldberg gegen 18uhr?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2013)

Bock ja, aber keine Zeit. Um 18 Uhr geht mein Bürotag in die zweite Hälfte...


----------



## Sagi (25. Juli 2013)

Jemand heute abend auf dem FB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (25. Juli 2013)

Jakob und ich eventuell!


----------



## Sagi (25. Juli 2013)

Und wie siehts aus, könnte bis 18:30h an der Hohemark sein


----------



## FieseLiese (25. Juli 2013)

Hat Samstag wer Lust auf ne Tour gegen Nachmittag?? Wo is mir relativ schnuppe


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn meine Gabel eingebaut ist klingt Samstag gut.


----------



## FieseLiese (25. Juli 2013)

Monsieur TT, ich bin entzückt  Eine lockere Runde wär mir recht, ich wollt Sonntag noch nach Stromberg mir alles mögliche rausschwitzen...

Dann hoffe ich auf den Gabeleinbau - sag einfach nochmal Bescheid!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (25. Juli 2013)

Ab Samstag Nachmittag könnte ich auch mal wieder irgendwo rumfahren  Entweder Stromberg oder die sweet Home Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi (26. Juli 2013)

Samstag später Nachmittag wäre ich auch für zu haben


----------



## FieseLiese (26. Juli 2013)

Da ich ja am So schon in Stromberg bin, wär mir hier in der Gegend fahren durchaus recht  Vllt so von 4 - 6 oder 7 Uhr rum?


----------



## Micha-L (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
je nach dem wo Ihr morgen fahrt, würde ich vielleicht auchmal als Gast vorbeischauen.  

Natürlich nur wenns recht ist.

Gruß aus Wiesbaden,
Michael


----------



## FieseLiese (26. Juli 2013)

Aaargh, verdäämmt... Bin doch morgen raus, sorry...


----------



## Sagi (26. Juli 2013)

Schade, morgen 16:00 wäre mur angenehm, sonst noch wer ? Hohemark, Rheingau, bin da nicht festgelegt.


----------



## Larsen_TT (26. Juli 2013)

Gabel ist drin in einer hau ruck Aktion, jetzt hab ich mich extra beeilt. Falls jemand fahren will schreiben


----------



## Waldtaenzer (27. Juli 2013)

fahre morgen (d.h. eigentlich heute) samstag Richtung Feldberg/Altkönig 14:00 ab alteburger markt heftrich, falls jemand lust hat....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Juli 2013)

Ich packe es heute leider nicht. Wir bekommen Besuch.
Macht langsam bei der Hitze...


----------



## Larsen_TT (27. Juli 2013)

Sepp viel trinken das ist wichtig bei der Hitze  ich denke das bekommste hin.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (27. Juli 2013)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> fahre morgen (d.h. eigentlich heute) samstag Richtung Feldberg/Altkönig 14:00 ab alteburger markt heftrich, falls jemand lust hat....


Feldbergtour fällt heute aus - mir ist eher nach Baggersee..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernson (27. Juli 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Hat jemand die GPS-Daten der Strecke (eine der langen Touren, die wie in der letzten Zeit gefahren sind, wär optimal) und könnte mir die evtl mal schicken?



Genau die suche ich auch gerade. Also die GPS Daten einer eurer Touren. Würde mich freuen wenn sie mir jemand schicken könnte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2013)

17 Uhr Abfahrt. 
Könnten evtl alle etwas Ehr? 
16 Uhr?


----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2013)

Ich kann... nur gleich zur Arbeit dann bin ich zeitig verfügbar oder ggf. schon früher da und mir ein Grinsen auf den Gesicht zaubern


----------



## herbi53 (31. Juli 2013)

16:00 Uhr müßte ich schaffen!


----------



## Phantom25 (31. Juli 2013)

17.00 bin ich wie immer dabei. 16.00 find ich ******** dann halt nicht.


----------



## FieseLiese (31. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei und könnte auch schon um 4! Mir is die Abfahrtszeit aber wurst


----------



## herbi53 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich würde sagen, wenn wir uns um 16:00 Uhr treffen, fahren wir ersteinmal am SK und treffen uns dann um 17:00 unten, z.B. am Brunnen, um den Oli endlich mal wieder auf ne Enduro Runde mitzunehmen, was haltet Ihr davon???


----------



## Phantom25 (31. Juli 2013)

ne braucht Ihr nicht bin dann raus


----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2013)

Hey Olli,ist doch alles gut... 17Uhr wieder unten und es geht wieder los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2013)

Ui, war doch nur ne frage.

Ist das mit Olli jetzt geklärt?


----------



## herbi53 (31. Juli 2013)

Ja, er kommt um 17:00 an den Brunnen


----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bin so gegen 15 uhr vor Ort... habe langeweile


----------



## FieseLiese (31. Juli 2013)

Bin dann auch um 17 Uhr am Brunnen und stoße zu euch!


----------



## Sagi (31. Juli 2013)

Versuche auch den Brunnen zu finden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2013)

Ich leb noch. Mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch Platt..


----------



## herbi53 (1. August 2013)

Ich kann jetzt immernoch kaum Treppen steigen...


----------



## Otterauge (1. August 2013)

Tzzzz habe mir gerade ein Treppenlifter zugelegt


----------



## Waldtaenzer (2. August 2013)

mike, w war unten, bevors auf den weg geht, zugelegt, haben bissi aufgeräumt, ist wieder frei....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2013)

Fein fein.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. August 2013)

Kollegas, isch bin ma unterwegs inne Walliser Alpen vom 15.-18.8. - Kurztrip Auto heizen und biken. Quasi die Pässe-Highlights hochbrettern und die Trails-Highlights runterbrettern. Unter anderem geplant ist für den 15.8. der Brazilian. Tmac ist auch mit am Start, Guide macht ein Freund von mir. Weitere Sachen sind noch offen, es gibt unendlich viele Trails in der Region. 

War einer von euch schon mal im Bikepark St. Luc?
http://www.rma.ch/anniviers/schweiz/ski-wallis/bikepark-st-luc.html

Hat noch einer Bock sich da zu treffen? Auto ist leider schon voll mit Freundin und mir. Sorry


----------



## Otterauge (6. August 2013)

Lt. Wetter Info und Co. wird es morgen Gewittern u. regnen und heute Abend schon damit anfangen.. wenn sich das so weiter anzeigt fahre ich spontan zu einer günstigen Zeit.


----------



## FR-Oli (6. August 2013)

ich hoffe mal das es bis morgen hält oder wenn nicht, es zumindest nicht so schlimm wird


----------



## Otterauge (6. August 2013)

Ich mußte gerade echt fliehen vom Sk...


----------



## FR-Oli (6. August 2013)

jo, das war mal übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2013)

Enduro Time 
Ich bin am Start


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2013)

Je nach Wetterlage. Es regnet seit ca. 1,5 h.
Meld mich wieder.


----------



## Otterauge (7. August 2013)

Ike bin spontan.. je nach Wetter dabei.. wenn der Boden sehr tief ist für eine kürzere Runde. Man muß eh nach geäst bein runnerballern gucke


----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2013)

Wie schaut denn das Wetter in Wi aus? 
In FFM ist es schon den ganzen Morgen trocken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2013)

Grau und windig. Könnte halten. Ab 20 Uhr Regen.
Evtl. Kurze runde und ggf. 2x Wurzel oder so.

Bin dann da. Wenn das Wetter hält.


----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2013)

Perfekt 
Hab leider mein Handy zu Hause vergessen... wenn doch was sein sollte, bis 16:00 Uhr kann ich noch hier nachschauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2013)

Kurze runde aber schee.


----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2013)

Jipp


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2013)

Oli, ich wünsche einen geruhsamen Schlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2013)

Danke Mike 
Heute wahrscheinlich nicht aber bald dann wieder


----------



## MantaHai (9. August 2013)

Moin, wer hätte Lust morgen ne Runde zu fahren ?


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2013)

Geht heute Endurotourmäßig was? Könnte ab 18Uhr


----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2013)

bei mir erst morgen wieder


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2013)

hi, bin neu hier. komme aus ingelheim und wollte mal fragen ob man sich euch mal anschließen kann. wo trefft ihr euch immer, wann usw.

greetz


----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2013)

Wir treffen uns immer Mittwochs um 17:00 Uhr an der Fasanerie in Wiesbaden hinten auf dem Parkplatz beim Schützenverein vor der Schranke. Komm einfach mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2013)

Bin morgen am Start.
Wenn ich nicht da bin, gibt es eine gute Ausrede.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2013)

Sehr geil Mike  
Langsam wird es spannend


----------



## dario88 (14. August 2013)

Okay ich werde es mal für nächste Woche einplanen. Habe um 16.30 Feierabend und müsste dann mit Bike und Auto von Ingelheim nach Wiesbaden. Je nach staulage und Parkmöglichkeit wäre ich 17.15 da geschätzt...
Viel Spaß euch heute!!


----------



## FR-Oli (14. August 2013)

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter


----------



## Otterauge (14. August 2013)

Gerade beim Zahnartzt gewesen... am Fr. Stück Zahn abgebrochen... Wieder in Ordnung aber mit Wurzelbehandlung... wenns doof wird nachdem die Spritze nach lässt werde ich wohl raus sein..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2013)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## FieseLiese (14. August 2013)

Bin heut im Schlachthof auf Konzert... Aber Wetter sieht doch bestens aus, wünsche viel Spaß!! Und auch gute Besserung von mir!


----------



## FR-Oli (14. August 2013)

Andi, auch von mir gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis später 
Lisa, viel Spaß beim Feiern


----------



## Larsen_TT (14. August 2013)

Ich denke ich könnte es heute auch schaffen zu kommen


----------



## FR-Oli (14. August 2013)

super Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (14. August 2013)

Ja vertrete mich mal würdig... bin raus, Es geht mit den Schmerz aber will nicht unkonzentriert da runter ballern mit Schmerzmittel.

Gerstern nochmal alles beackert... schneller ist besser Jungs


----------



## Lurs (14. August 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Komme euch dann wieder entgegen, wenn ich nicht um 17 Uhr da bin. Bis später!


----------



## Larsen_TT (14. August 2013)

Ich bin da


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2013)

Was ein Spass! 
Hat heute mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## Otterauge (14. August 2013)

Schön, dann muß ich dass wohl morgen alleine nach holen


----------



## Schneckenreiter (14. August 2013)

War das ein Geballer heute  Und die neue SK Line - sehr erotisch


----------



## FR-Oli (14. August 2013)

Das war mal wieder richtig geil heute Männers


----------



## MantaHai (14. August 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Schön, dann muß ich dass wohl morgen alleine nach holen



Ich würde dich vielleicht untersützen kriege morgen ne neue Druckstufe von Fast Suspension die getestet werden muss :-D


----------



## Larsen_TT (15. August 2013)

Sehr schön Gestern die Runde, der Untere Teil vom SK gibt es von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (15. August 2013)

Mach mich gleich mal auf eine Runde und werde bei den Daumen versacken...


----------



## FR-Oli (15. August 2013)

Dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## MantaHai (15. August 2013)

Mist


----------



## Otterauge (15. August 2013)

Fahre jetzt erst los...


----------



## MantaHai (15. August 2013)

Bin noch arbeiten :-(.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. August 2013)

Hätte jemand Bock auf eine abendliche Ründe im Rheingau? So spontan um 19:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (15. August 2013)

Bin dabei - iss aber ganz schön spät, da wird es bald dämmrig...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. August 2013)

Dann komm doch um 19:00 Uhr zu mir, ja? Sollte ich packen.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (15. August 2013)

19.00 Uhr passt. Pämm


----------



## f.topp (15. August 2013)

Morgen 17.30 werde ich mit meinem neuen Bike ne nette Endurorunde rund um Bärstadt drehn. FrOli ist auch dabei. Wer sonst noch Lust hat 17.30 Bürgerhaus Bärstadt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. August 2013)

Frank, ich kann leider nicht. Die woche wirds abrnds nicht mehr. Treffen uns mal nächste Woche.

@ Schneckenreiter: War cool gestern  spontane Sache! Hat bock gemacht!


----------



## MantaHai (16. August 2013)

Ich fahre im 19:20 an der Fasanerie mit nem Kumpel zu ner Enduro Runde los.


----------



## Otterauge (18. August 2013)

Ich geh mal auf eine kleine Hausrunde


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. August 2013)

Wie wärs morgen mit ner freeride Tour in Johannisberg???
Ma so rumhüpfen?

18:30 bei mir.


----------



## Otterauge (19. August 2013)

Ich guck mal!


----------



## tg77ff (19. August 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht, meine Tochter wird eingeschult morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbeigel (19. August 2013)

Wie schon per SMS, same here


----------



## Schneckenreiter (20. August 2013)

Ich werd' schon vorher mit Tante Ju 'ne größere Runde fahren und dann direkt zum Ort des Geschehens kommen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2013)

Bin für diese Woche raus. Viel Spaß


----------



## FR-Oli (20. August 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wie wärs morgen mit ner freeride Tour in Johannisberg???
> Ma so rumhüpfen?
> 
> 18:30 bei mir.


 
Wenn alles glatt läuft würde ich heute Abend auch mitfahren 
Sepp, kannst Du mir evtl. nochmal Deine Nummer als PN schicken damit ich bescheid geben kann wenn ich es nicht schaffe?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. August 2013)

Cool!
Hast Post!


----------



## FR-Oli (20. August 2013)

Danke


----------



## Otterauge (20. August 2013)

Ich werde auch dann da sein


----------



## MantaHai (20. August 2013)

Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## Otterauge (20. August 2013)

Hat Spass gemacht, 

von Ollis Trail träum ich sicher heute nacht.. Nightmare on Ollis trail


Morgen, mal gucken ... im Moment bin ich bedient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (20. August 2013)

Schade... wäre gern dabei gewesen 
Oli's Trail war bestimmt der Hammer... immer schön umsetzen


----------



## FR-Oli (20. August 2013)

Morgen wie immer 17:00 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## Schneckenreiter (20. August 2013)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Schade... wäre gern dabei gewesen
> Oli's Trail war bestimmt der Hammer... immer schön umsetzen



Papperlapapp - Das Highlight des Tages war Sepp's neue Landebahn: Nach dem Abflug in Richtung Johannisberger Vollmond mal bequem die Landschaft von oben betrachtet, später irgendwann langsam bis zum Touch down runter gezählt und dann war sie da - Pämm! Das Einzige was jetzt noch fehlt, ist ein Tower der deutschen Flugsicherung.


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2013)

Sehr geil  Das muss ich mir unbedingt mal anschauen kommen

Endurorunde 17:00 Uhr 
wie sieht es aus


----------



## Otterauge (21. August 2013)

Mal sehen, muß gucken wann ich hier raus komme und wie sich meine Beine auf dem Heimweg anfühlen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. August 2013)

Für mich war gestern das beste die Umsetzübung!

Ständig probiert, angefahren, Heck rum, Wurzel, Nerv, Dummer Spruch, noch mal hoch, anstrengend, nix anmerken lassen, noch mal rum, wieder runter, eng, Hinterrad hoch, rüber, weiter, entspannt schauen.

Dann kam Jutta...
...und fährt (!) einfach mit dem Bike um die Kurve!!!
Da hammer ma geguckt!! 

Wie in Frank seiner Signatur: Stell dir vor es geht und nur Jutta kriegt's hin.

Okay, Flugsicherungskontakt war auch spaßig! Und die steilste Abfahrt nördlich der Antarktis. Mein Herz fängt gerade wieder an zu rasen.

Mit so kleinen Laufrädern kommen wir so schnell nicht mehr zusammen!!
Die zwei Dicken und Lars fangen dich auf. 
Erdachsverschiebung nach dem Aufprall. War auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (21. August 2013)

Ich wär mal dabei heute!


----------



## Otterauge (21. August 2013)

Ich bekomme heute noch um 15 uhr jemand und wir müßen was Analysieren... denke ich pack es nicht!
Bin entweder pünktlich oder komme nicht!


----------



## MantaHai (21. August 2013)

Ich bin endlich mal wieder am Start! Kann jemand ne Dämpferpumpe mitbringen mein SAG ist irgendwie von 30% auf 50% gesprungen :-D


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. August 2013)

Ich wäre ja so gerne dabei, ich schau mal wie ich das verkaufe vielleicht als wichtige Weiterbildungsmaßnahme.


----------



## Dave 007 (21. August 2013)

ich werde an dieser Weiterbildungsm. teilnehmen


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2013)

Super... dann haben wir uns heute Aband mal schön aufgeschlaut 
Andi, dann musste Dich spurten 

ausgerechnet heute habe meine Pumpe zu Hause gelassen


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Für mich war gestern das beste die Umsetzübung!
> 
> Ständig probiert, angefahren, Heck rum, Wurzel, Nerv, Dummer Spruch, noch mal hoch, anstrengend, nix anmerken lassen, noch mal rum, wieder runter, eng, Hinterrad hoch, rüber, weiter, entspannt schauen.
> 
> ...


 
Sepp, Jutta hat uns schon im Vinschgau gezeigt wo es lang geht 
Vieleicht doch besser das ich es gestern nicht mehr geschafft hab... da hab ich mir die Sprüche gespart


----------



## Tante.Ju (21. August 2013)

Dazu gibt es leider 2 ganz banale Erklärungen:
1. Kann ich nicht umsetzen (Frank?)
2. Hab ich keine Doppelbrücke (Lars )

Freu mich trotzdem


----------



## Otterauge (21. August 2013)

Ich bin raus, hocke noch 2-3h auf der Arbeit....


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2013)

Schade Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurs (21. August 2013)

Na ihr Radler, kommt von euch morgen zufällig jemand zum hibike und könnte mir was mitbringen?
Grüße


----------



## MantaHai (21. August 2013)

Meine lieben Leidensgenossen die 64km heute waren wirklich bonfortionös! Ich wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören zu strampeln!


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2013)

Jipp war mal wieder absolut geil heute 

Lars, könnte morgen nach der Arbeit mal vorbei fahren... schreib mal ne mail was Du brauchst.


----------



## FieseLiese (21. August 2013)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Meine lieben Leidensgenossen die 64km heute waren wirklich bonfortionös! Ich wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören zu strampeln!



Also die (mindestens) 89° Steigung, die du uns hochgeschickt hast, fand ich tatsächlich abgefahren


----------



## Larsen_TT (22. August 2013)

Was für ein Glück habe ich es nicht geschafft zu kommen, das artet ja aus.
Der Gedanke vom Enduro ist tendenziell Bergab.


----------



## Otterauge (22. August 2013)

Ich geh jetzt mal auf reisen...


----------



## FR-Oli (22. August 2013)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück habe ich es nicht geschafft zu kommen, das artet ja aus.
> Der Gedanke vom Enduro ist tendenziell Bergab.


 
Ach die beiden haben etwas übertrieben 
Haben nur ne kurze Runde gedreht

Andi, viel Spaß


----------



## Larsen_TT (24. August 2013)

Ist heute noch jemand unterwegs???? Wollte noch mal fahren gehen!


----------



## MantaHai (24. August 2013)

Hat jemand morgen Vormittag so ab 11 Lust ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (24. August 2013)

ich bin morgen raus


----------



## dario88 (25. August 2013)

Wo ist denn Treffpunkt morgen?


----------



## MantaHai (25. August 2013)

dario88 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Treffpunkt morgen?



Sorry hatte keine Handynummer. Im Regen wars echt fett. Bin um halb 2 gefahren!


----------



## dario88 (25. August 2013)

Kein Ding. Wird noch paar Regentage geben :-D
Mein Bike ist momentan eh gefühlt etwas instabil an der Front, irgendwas wackelt da weswegen ich lieber nur kleine Hometrails fahre..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2013)

Evtl. Solltest mal schauen was da wackelt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2013)

Bin diese Woche noch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (26. August 2013)

Hab ich schon aber ich finde nichts 
Vorbau ist fest, schnellspanner zieht fest an. Wenn ich nur die vorder Bremse anziehe und den Lenker nach vorne und hinten Drücke wackelt es leicht. Ziehe ich die hintere Bremse zusätzlich an wackelt es nicht und das Bike fühlt sich stabil an.
Die Scheibe vorne hat auch kein Spiel und das Steuerrohr sitzt auch fest wenn ich den Finger dran halte...


----------



## Juzo (26. August 2013)

evt mal die schraube auf der vorbaukappe nachziehen...
ansonsten achte mal auf spiel im steuersatz!


----------



## dario88 (26. August 2013)

Schraube habe ich bereits nach gezogen, 6 nm. 
Wie kann ich Spiel im steuersatz feststellen bzw was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Juzo (26. August 2013)

du solltest erstmal versuchen herrauszufinden, wo es genau wackelt!
wenn es die ganze gabel ist und du schon mit 6nm angezogen hast (schon recht viel) kann es nur am steuerrohr/steuersatz liegen!
wenn du dir da unsicher bist lass lieber mal von jemanden nachsehen!

vielleicht sind auch nur deine stollen sehr weich und du hast das gefühl es würde was wackeln!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2013)

ich weis nicht was Du gemacht hast, aber Du solltest erst die Vorbauschrauben lösen und dann die Kappe anziehen. Nur so kannst Du das vorspannen.
Danach nicht vergessen die Vorbauschrauben wieder anzuziehen.

Alles was Du beschreibst klingt nach zu viel Spiel. 

Solltest Du es so gemacht haben, vergiss meinen Post 

Ach ja, Du muss auch darauf achten dass die Kappe auch was anziehen kann. Wir hatten auch schon den Fall das der Schaft den Vorbau oder Spacer überragt hat. Dann spannt man nat. nur die Kappe an. Bringt natürlich nix


----------



## MantaHai (26. August 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ich weis nicht was Du gemacht hast, aber Du solltest erst die Vorbauschrauben lösen und dann die Kappe anziehen. Nur so kannst Du das vorspannen.
> Danach nicht vergessen die Vorbauschrauben wieder anzuziehen.
> 
> Alles was Du beschreibst klingt nach zu viel Spiel.
> ...




Aber ganz vorsichtig, sonst bricht die Schraube. Ist mir vorm Training beim Enduro Rennen am Garda See passiert :-D


----------



## MantaHai (26. August 2013)

Wie sieht es denn Mittwoch aus? Ich bin willig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2013)

i wo

Mit gesundem Menschenverstand arbeiten reicht.


----------



## dario88 (26. August 2013)

danke für eure Hilfe!!
es war doch spiel im Steuersatz... hatte gestern Abend nicht dran gedacht den vorbau vorher zu lösen.  naja sowas vergisst man auch nicht mehr.
was ich mich nur Frage - wie ist es zu dem Spiel gekommen?.. bin am donnerstag leicht gestürzt und das bike ist mit gedrehtem lenker aufgekommen. verstellt war nichts aber scheinbar hat das gereicht.


----------



## MantaHai (26. August 2013)

Naja wenn das Paket eh nicht besonders feste angezogen war, dann kann ein Sturz schon sowas auslösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (26. August 2013)




----------



## Juzo (27. August 2013)

mittwoch bin ich dabei!
wohn jetzt in WI am loreleiring, sind lockere 3km zur fasanerie


----------



## FR-Oli (27. August 2013)

Geil Stefano


----------



## MantaHai (27. August 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2013)

Wer hätte am Donnerstag Lust auf eine Enduro Ründe im Rheingau?
Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr am Kloster Eberbach, Parkplatz an den Staatsweingütern


----------



## dario88 (27. August 2013)

HÃ¤tte ziemlich Bock aber habe am Donnerstag Abendschule. Macht ihr die Tour auch mal  am Wochenende? Muss unbedingt mal in den Rheingau als ingelheimer ð


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2013)

Solltest du, wenn du schon als drauf schaust 

Ja, WE auch immer mal. Aber jetzt am WE wird's knapp. Poste dann hier.


----------



## FR-Oli (27. August 2013)

Sepp, Donnerstag muss ich wahrscheinlich leider auf nen Geburtstag. Wenn nicht, bin ich am Start


----------



## Larsen_TT (27. August 2013)

Mir könnte das gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. August 2013)

Was gefällt dir.. Durchfall?

Ich bin morgen am Start.. fahre daheim los...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2013)

Andi, du machst mir Angst. Du radelst jetzt schon zur Tour hin. Eieiei


----------



## Otterauge (27. August 2013)

Nee nee... wollte heute schon radeln aber dann hat es nicht geklappt... ich denke morgen wird es entspannt!


----------



## FR-Oli (28. August 2013)

Ja, der Mann ist fit 
Bin leider raus für heute... muss heute Abend gegen die Pferdesteuer demonstrieren


----------



## herbi53 (28. August 2013)

Wann starten wir, wie immer 17:00 Uhr, oder früher???


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. August 2013)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (28. August 2013)

Dann bring ich dir mal dein Schlauch mit


----------



## Larsen_TT (28. August 2013)

Ich schau mal wäre gerne dabei


----------



## herbi53 (28. August 2013)

sieh zu, Lars!!!


----------



## Otterauge (28. August 2013)

Ich bin dann da habe aber dann auch schon 10km in den Beinen und gucke wie ich das heute packe


----------



## herbi53 (28. August 2013)

Nicht rum jammern!!! 

17:00 Uhr !!!


----------



## MantaHai (28. August 2013)

Yeeha!


----------



## FR-Oli (28. August 2013)

Grrrrrr 
Ich hätte auch sowas von Bock heute 
Viel Spaß Männers


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2013)

Ich war heute morgen. 
Sehr geil. War aber nur HW und sk.


----------



## FR-Oli (28. August 2013)

Sehr geil Mike 
Das würde mir auch schon reichen heute


----------



## Otterauge (28. August 2013)

Kann sein das ich es nicht pack... fahrt einfach los wenn ich nicht da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (28. August 2013)

manno, hab morgen Großkampftag und der Kran kommt erst mittags. Pack mein Bike mal ein, wird aber wohl nix


----------



## f.topp (28. August 2013)

Am Fr. mach ich aber auf jeden Fall ne Feierabendrunde in Bä/S´bad. Mein neues Bike ist jetzt endlich da und nun muß ich ihm nat. die ganzen Hometrails zeigen... Start 17.00 Bürgerhaus Bärstadt. Wenn noch jemand Bock hat...ich freu mich


----------



## Larsen_TT (29. August 2013)

Sepp geht heute was???


----------



## FR-Oli (29. August 2013)

Schaffe es heute leider auch schon wieder nicht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2013)

Schade ^

Lars, Logo! 
17:30 Staatsweingüter.

Biste dabei?
Wer noch???


----------



## FieseLiese (29. August 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Am Fr. mach ich aber auf jeden Fall ne Feierabendrunde in Bä/S´bad. Mein neues Bike ist jetzt endlich da und nun muß ich ihm nat. die ganzen Hometrails zeigen... Start 17.00 Bürgerhaus Bärstadt. Wenn noch jemand Bock hat...ich freu mich



Frank, dort wollte ich ja eig auch schon immer mal fahren... Allerdings hab ich Freitagnachmittag bzw. -abend keine Zeit - blööd! Gerne kannst du dich aber mal melden, wenn du dort mal wieder unterwegs bist


----------



## FR-Oli (29. August 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Schade ^
> 
> Lars, Logo!
> 17:30 Staatsweingüter.
> ...


 

ja blöd  Hätte echt bock gehabt. Das nächste mal muss es dann aber klappen 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend


----------



## Schneckenreiter (29. August 2013)

@ Sepp - Bin um 17.30 da, fahre aber nur bis !9.00 mit (wegen Arbeit...)
@ Frank - klappt leider gar nicht (wieder wegen Arbeit), wünsch' Dir und Deinem neuen Hobel aber viel Freude


----------



## f.topp (29. August 2013)

@FieseLiese, mach ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2013)

Sauber Oli! Dann Park dein Auto oben, sparste die Abfahrt 

@ Fränk: Morgen muss ich auf die Kids aufpassen (oder die auf mich).


----------



## f.topp (29. August 2013)

Am Sa. treff ich mich mit Frank (ffmbiker) um 11.00 in Dirtville. Kleine Runde um die Rausch und dann  Kehrentraining an der Scharfenstein...2-3 h
Wer Bock hat mit zu fahren ist willkommen.


----------



## Tante.Ju (29. August 2013)

Ach schade, bin am WE nich da


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. August 2013)

War doch cool gestern, endlich mal wieder zwei Platten 
Dank Lars seinen Stories ging's sogar einigermaßen gut hoch.
Nur seine Höcker haben wir noch nicht gefunden?! Hä?

Und Olli dann direkt Volley zur Nachtschicht, Respekt.

Auf jeden Fall geht die neue Line fett ab


----------



## FR-Oli (30. August 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Am Sa. treff ich mich mit Frank (ffmbiker) um 11.00 in Dirtville. Kleine Runde um die Rausch und dann Kehrentraining an der Scharfenstein...2-3 h
> Wer Bock hat mit zu fahren ist willkommen.


 
Frank, heute muss ich leider zu lange arbeiten und morgen kann ich erst Mittags / Nachmittags 
Also viel Spaß beim Einfahren der neuen Maschine


----------



## rocky-ritzel (30. August 2013)

Freeride Enduro Shuttel Tour am Feldi im Taunus, Sa...?

Ich werde am Sa. wieder mit dem Bus von der Hohe Mark zum Sandplacken hoch fahren
und dann mit dem Bike zum Feldi hoch...und dann, na ja,...

Das habe ich mit zwei Kollegen die letzten zwei Sa. auch gemacht,.. der Bus 245 hat eine Fahrradanhänger und
kann ca. 20 Bikes mit nehmen, erster Bus fährt um 11:18Uhr, dann 13:18 und 15:18..., letzte Abfahrt ist ein wenig
länger bzw. der Rückweg nimmt ein bissi mehr Zeit in Anspruch, so dass wir ca. 18Uhr wieder an der Hohen Mark
zum Abschluss Bierchen zurück sein könnten...

Wer von Euch hat Lust mit zu fahren...? Eine Tagesgruppenkarte kostet 6,3E für fünf Nasen...

Ein Bike mit kleinem Kettenblatt (22) ist erforderlich, da es auch ein paar mal "hoch" geht...


Würde mich freuen Euch zu sehen...


Bis denn...

Tom

--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. August 2013)

Also *Samstag* muss ich mal wieder arbeiten. 

*Sonntag* wollte ich bei passendem Wetter dann auch mal wieder auf den Feldberg. Meine Freundin würde mich wohl einmal hochshutteln. Mal sehen. Noch jmd evtl. dabei? Man kann das ja auch anders angehen. 

Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2013)

Schade, muss im Moment passen.
Nach dem letzten mal bin ich scho bissle infiziert.


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. September 2013)

Sepp ich sehe du bist on! wie schaut es heute morgen aus quick and dirty


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. September 2013)

Wann wolltest du denn los Max???


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. September 2013)

Ei sorry Lars, ich hab heute morgen gar nicht mehr ins Internet geschaut und war dann recht schnell oben/unten, zackzack, reinraufrunterraus und so.... next time call me!


----------



## Mottfried (3. September 2013)

Morsche,

sagt mal gibt es von Euch Touren die in Wiesbaden starten? Vielleicht zu einem regelmässigen Termin?

Da immer mehr Kumpels ihre Bikes in den Keller stellen, suche ich eine Möglichkeit auch Abends ein paar Kilometer (so um die 40km und 500-1000hm) mit ordentlichem Trail-Anteil zu fahren.
Ich hoffe Ihr veranstaltet da etwas? 

Grüße!


----------



## Juzo (3. September 2013)

jeden mittwoch um 17uhr an der fasanerie!


----------



## Mottfried (3. September 2013)

Ah super!

Muss man sich irgendwo anmelden? Oder einfach vorbeikommen?


----------



## Juzo (3. September 2013)

einfach vorbeikommen!
fahr bis ganz oben zum parkplatz, da siehst du schon die leute!
kannst aber immer mal hier in den thread schaun! am end stehst du alleine da ...aber ist eigentlich immer ne kleine truppe da!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2013)

Einfach kommen.
Tourlänge so 30km, vorbei man sehen muss was man bei dem licht noch schafft.
Wenn du aus wi bist, kennste die trails sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (3. September 2013)

Ich denke morgen schaff ich es


----------



## Schneckenreiter (3. September 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei und bringe Tante Ju mit. Brauch ich da 'ne Lampe? Also die Lampe nicht wegen Tante Ju, sondern wenn's dunkel wird


----------



## Juzo (3. September 2013)

ich war heute am SK, ab 20:30 wirds schon hässlich dunkel zum hüpfen...


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

Enduro Time


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

Oli, wenn Du die Sonnenbrille heute zu Hause lässt wird es gehen 

Nein Spaß, denke mal es wird noch ohne gehen. Aber Stafano hat schon Recht, gegen halb neun wird es schon echt unangenehm  

Oh das wird super heute


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2013)

Wir können auch erst zur hw dann zum sk und rüber zur Platte. Rückweg durch die Stadt.
Dann sollte es noch ausreichend licht geben.


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

wäre auch ne Option...
Bin da flexibel


----------



## Dave 007 (4. September 2013)

bin dabei
wegen Dämmerung sehe ich es ähnlich, 20:30 ist grenzwertig, speziell auch für sk


----------



## Lurs (4. September 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder mal dabei und komme auch direkt zur Fasanerie!

Wenn wir Mikes Vorschlag umsetzen, könnten wir evtl. einen paar andere Trails an der Platte einbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (4. September 2013)

Sauber, find ich auch ne gute Idee, erst HW dann SK und dann Platte ( neue Trails!?! Bin gespannt)


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

Jipp, das hört sich mal gut an 
Heute sind wir ja ne richtig große Truppe


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2013)

Fein, dann sollten wir zusehen, das wir pünktlich loskommen. 
Bis nachher. Muss arbeiten.


----------



## dario88 (4. September 2013)

Ist am Sonntag oder Samstag jemand ab Fasanerie oder Rheingau (eltville) unterwegs?


----------



## p.2-max (4. September 2013)

17 uhr fasanerie oder? Wäre ich mal dabei ...


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

Sehr geil Max 
17:00 Uhr Fasanerie gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (4. September 2013)

bin auch am Start! Freu mich!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (4. September 2013)

Hey hey, wenn das so weiter geht, reicht der Parkplatz da aber nicht aus


----------



## p.2-max (4. September 2013)

Muss man wohl mitm rad hinfahren


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

also ich bin schon froh wenn ich die normale Runde überstehe 
Mit dem Rad hinfahren... tze tze tze


----------



## MantaHai (4. September 2013)

Ich könnte kotzen 17 Uhr Enduro Runde wäre mein Wochenhighlight gewesen, besonders nach den Ankündigungen, und dann bin ich krank


----------



## MantaHai (4. September 2013)

Euch aber dennoch viel Spaß!


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

Schade... Gute Besserung


----------



## GAMEOV3R (4. September 2013)

Hia Leute,
ich hätte mal eine Frage.
Bin neu nach Wiesbaden gezogen und bin stark Downhill interessiert. Gibts hier evtl. eine JugenGruppe die wöchentlich fährt? Im Alter von 15-20 oder so?


----------



## Otterauge (4. September 2013)

Downhill darf man doch nicht sagen

gibt schon einige aber die sind selten im öffentlichen Foren unterwegs.

Wenn du die Strecken kennst, triffst du sicher dort welche


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2013)

GAMEOV3R schrieb:


> Hia Leute,
> ich hätte mal eine Frage.
> Bin neu nach Wiesbaden gezogen und bin stark Downhill interessiert. Gibts hier evtl. eine JugenGruppe die wöchentlich fährt? Im Alter von 15-20 oder so?



Hier sind alle älter.
Jugendliche sieht man aber im Wald schon. 
Was ordentlich organisiertes gilbt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GAMEOV3R (4. September 2013)

Naja aber MTB is so nen großer Begriff =)
Ja...das Problem is ja ich kenne keine Strecke weil ich erst seit kurzem in Wiesbaden wohnen und vorher ca. 50 km weit weg gewohnt habe


----------



## GAMEOV3R (4. September 2013)

Hmmm ok danke.
Älter wäre auch kein Problem solang keiner was gegen nen 16 Jährigen hat =). Aber müssen dann halt auch einen gewissen Fahrstil haben und nicht nur aufs Konditionelle aus sein =)


----------



## p.2-max (4. September 2013)

Fahr doch mal an nem mittwoch so wie heute ne tour mit und dann klären sich deine fragen schon... mach dir mal net so viele sorgen...


----------



## GAMEOV3R (4. September 2013)

Ja hatte ich mir schon überlegt =) kann ich da dann einfach mit kommen =)?
und das wäre dann mittwochs 17 uhr vor der Fasanarie?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2013)

Die meisten hier sind DH orientiert. 
Aber ständig nen DH Bock schieben ist halt schon Käse. Ohne Kondimgehtbauf einer DH Strecke auch nix.

Komm mal vorbei und Fahr mal mit. Wenn das nix für dich ist, musste dich mal ranhängen wenn nur bergab Gefahren wird.


----------



## GAMEOV3R (4. September 2013)

Nene so is das jetzt net ich fahr auch schon Bergauf. Das kein Ding nur halt net mit dem Ziel =)
Naja Vielen Dank schonmal ich schaue nächsten Mittwoch mal vorbei =)
Bis dann


----------



## FR-Oli (4. September 2013)

Sehr geile Truppe und Runde heute 
Hat riesen Spaß gemacht


----------



## CYBO (4. September 2013)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Ich fands auch klasse!!!


----------



## Dave 007 (4. September 2013)

Tour war super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante.Ju (4. September 2013)

Super, echt schön war's!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (4. September 2013)

Schee wars! Und ich habe wieder ganz viel gelernt: 
1. Eingetrocknete Notubes Milch dichtet Löcher in Fahrradreifen nicht optimal ab.
2. Auf vielen Trails werden plötzliche Kurven nicht angekündigt.
3. Fahre im halbdunkeln nie durch einen Bereich, wo Klopapier rumliegt.
4. Pämm


----------



## Tante.Ju (4. September 2013)

@Lurs: saucoole Schuhe!!!!


----------



## Lurs (5. September 2013)

Hehe, danke!
Deine sind aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2013)

Ich hab auch was gelernt:

- essen vor der Tour ist besser  - hätte ich mal machen sollen
- ab und an Magnesium erspart fast Krämpfe am Abend und in der Nacht

Ansonsten wars scho schee. Wobei es immer viel anstrengender ist die runde so rum zu fahren. Komisch


----------



## CYBO (10. September 2013)

Morgen Enduro? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2013)

Abfahrt wie immer 17 Uhr 

Ich selbst werde nur Wurzel und sk fahren.
Je nach licht ggf. 2x sk


----------



## Juzo (10. September 2013)

ich versuch auch zu kommen!


----------



## CYBO (11. September 2013)

Soll den ganzen Tag regnen. 
Dann bin ich raus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2013)

Ich Schau mal wie lange es regnet. 
Brauche wenigstens etwas Bewegung. 

Melde mich später nochmal ob ich fahre.


----------



## Juzo (11. September 2013)

wenns so weiter geht geh ich auch nicht...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. September 2013)

jungs, wer braucht noch mehr bling bling an der front? 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/X-Fusion-Revel-hlr-First-Look.html

goldene USD von xfusion... bin mal gespannt was das ding wirklich taugt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. September 2013)

Heißes Teil!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. September 2013)

dazu nochn ion in gold ano, carbonfelgen... huiuiui, dann darste aber nur noch zur eisdiele damit!


----------



## Juzo (11. September 2013)

sonne!!!
aber paar wolken treiben sich in WI noch rum...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2013)

17 Uhr Abfahrt. Herbi is auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (11. September 2013)

ich treff mit jakob um 17:30 am waldgeist und wir versuchen dazu zu stoßen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2013)

Ja war des schee. Endlich mal Regen, eingesaut und nass bis zum schlüpper.

Kam mir so bekannt vor. 
Ach ja, Machtbereich Lampen fertig, lange dauert es nicht mehr.


----------



## Juzo (12. September 2013)

ja war sau nass 
wie viele wart ihr?


----------



## herbi53 (12. September 2013)

Ganze zwei!!! Leider Geil!!!!


----------



## Juzo (12. September 2013)

ja schade das wir uns nicht gefunden haben!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. September 2013)

Am Feldberg soll es morgen wieder mal regnen, in Boppard nicht. Hat einer Lust mit nach Boppard zu kommen? Stromberg kann man nach diesem Regen knicken, viel zu matschig...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2013)

Möchte noch jemand mit ins Elsass, 
Über das letzte Septemerwochende!! Freitag hin, Samstag, Sonntag trails trails trails, Sonntag Abend zurück.
Haben noch ein Platz frei! Hotel mit Pool und Spa, kleiner Preis.


----------



## Juzo (15. September 2013)

jemand am SK, oder umgebung heute?


----------



## FieseLiese (15. September 2013)

Wann ca. wolltest du denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. September 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Möchte noch jemand mit ins Elsass,
> Über das letzte Septemerwochende!! Freitag hin, Samstag, Sonntag trails trails trails, Sonntag Abend zurück.
> Haben noch ein Platz frei! Hotel mit Pool und Spa, kleiner Preis.


Würde gerne, muss aber wahrsch. arbeiten... glaube nicht dran, dass das noch klappt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2013)

Ich muss Mittwoch bis 17 Uhr Dienst schieben.
Hat jemand Bock auf Nightride? Dann würde ich die Lampen scharf machen.

Abfahrt so 19 Uhr. Dann wäre es auch dunkel wenn wir an der Wurzel sind.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. September 2013)

Bin dabei Mike 
Lampe habe ich gestern schon rausgekramt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. September 2013)

So muss das


----------



## MantaHai (17. September 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich muss Mittwoch bis 17 Uhr Dienst schieben.
> Hat jemand Bock auf Nightride? Dann würde ich die Lampen scharf machen.
> 
> Abfahrt so 19 Uhr. Dann wäre es auch dunkel wenn wir an der Wurzel sind.



Könntet ihr mir mal 5 Lampen nen die ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. September 2013)

Ich hatte im Frühjahr 4 Lampensets von Magicshine hier.
Hatte das auch hier gepostet. Leider hatte niemand Interesse.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass jede Lampe verschiedene Eigenschaften hat.
Meiner Meinung nach hatte die 1600lm ein angenehmeres Licht als die 1800lm. Liegt halt an der breiten Ausleuchtung oder ehr Spot. 
Ich hab dann eine von dem 4 er Set genommen. Spot und schöne Ausleuchtung.

Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man das testen muss. Jeder stellt sich was anderes vor. 
Ich durfte z.B. die Lampe vom Ragnar testen. Ich war persönlich nicht überzeugt. Aber das muss nix bedeuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (18. September 2013)

Das Wetter sieht ja vielversprechend aus heute...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2013)

Hat die ganze Nacht geregnet. Mal sehen ob es noch besser wird.


----------



## FR-Oli (18. September 2013)

Steht 19:00 Uhr noch? Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## herbi53 (18. September 2013)

Wenn es nicht stärker wird mit dem Regen, dann ja!


----------



## FR-Oli (18. September 2013)

Ihr habt ja letzte Woche schon geprobt


----------



## FR-Oli (18. September 2013)

Der erste Nightride in diesem Herbst... sehr geil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2013)

Da sagste was. Kurze Ründe mit viel Spaß. Klasse Awechslung.


----------



## herbi53 (19. September 2013)

Ja war ne feine Sache!


----------



## Siggi87 (20. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich erzähle euch mal was mir letzte Woche auf der Platte passiert ist.

Ich bin Florian 25 Jahre alt und vor 3 Monaten nach Wiesbaden gezogen.
Ich bin begeisteter Freerider und Downhiller und war letzte Woche Samstag mit meinen CC Bike eine kleine Runde drehen.
Ich muss von vornherein sagen das mit das Hessische Waldgesetz wohl bekannt ist!!!

Naja auf jedenfall nach etlichen Kilometern auf der Platte angekommen kam mir eine Wandergruppe mit Damen und Herren des gesetzten alters entgegen, da diese etwas größer war (ca.15 Leute) bin ich vom Bike gestiegen um einen Zusammenstoß zu vermeiden (kann je sein das einer von den ,,Alten,, plötzlich wie ein junger Hirsch oder so was mir vor´s Bike springen will weil er einen Adrenalinschub bekommt oder so.

Auf einmal hat eine ältere Dame gleich angefangen mich zu bepöbeln was ich denn in ,,IHREM,, Wald machen würde und das ich mich so schnell wie möglich zum Teufel scheren soll da wir Biker hier im Wald nichts verloren hätten. Ich habe mich entschuldigt und der Gruppe versucht zu vermitteln das ich erst vor kurzen hier hergezogen bin und und die ,,Gesetze hier in Hessen noch nicht kenne,, was ich ja tue aber egal.......

Auf einmal kam mir von rechts ein Wanderstock entgegen der dann auch schon in meinem Gesicht einschlug und ich zu Boden ging. Danach wurde ich von der ,,Alten Dame,, noch bespuckt und die Gruppe türmte (wie Junge Hirsche) und nicht wie Leute in Ihrem Alter.

Resultat Nasenbein durch und Carbonsplitter vom Stock in den Augen...!!!!!!

Anzeige läuft... Hat jemand was gesehen... oder gehört... hat jemand schonmal die Situation gehabt...?!?!

Bitte euch um Mithilfe die dreisten *piep* ( ich will nicht ausfallend werden) zu finden.....

Sie heißt Jutta und der Stockschläger nannten die Achim

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal im voraus AND HAVE A NICE RIDE

 Flo


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. September 2013)

Unglaublich sowas! Ich habe bisher nichts dergleichen erlebt und so etwas krasses auch noch nicht gehört.

Was war der Auslöser und wo genau ist das passiert? 
*An welchem Datum ist das passiert???? Das ist wichtig. *

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2013)

Sowas hab ich nie erlebt. 
Schade für Dich. Das mit der Anzeige finde ich gut. Evtl. sind die ja öfter in IHREM Wald und du kannst die nochmal treffen.

Kopf hoch.

*Ich kann dir für nächste Woche eine mitfahrglegenheit nach todtnau bieten. Bei Interesse, einfach melden.*


----------



## Juzo (20. September 2013)

das mal krass!!!
wenn du das nächste mal fährst, sag bescheid!! ich bin dabei...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (20. September 2013)

Geile Geschichte - frei erfunden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. September 2013)

Komisch...


----------



## Siggi87 (23. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich war heut Morgen zu einer Gegenüberstellung auf dem 1. Polizeirevier und siehe da die ,,Jutta,, hat nach dem ich Sie identifiziert habe, hat auf einmal ganz ganz viel Reue gezeigt..
Der Achim ist ihr Bruder.... und er hat ganz hardcore KEINE Reue gezeigt.. traurig sowas aber naja Strafe wird folgen...!!!!


und jetzt erst einmal ein großes danke an die Leute und den post mit den Fotos vom hiesigen Wanderverein durch den ich die beiden ausfindig machen konnte (auch wenn der irgendwie hier weg ist). 

UND @ Schneckenreiter................. Ich denke das ich die geistige Größe besitze und die wünsche das dir dieses nicht auch passiert..!!! und nicht Ausfallend werde oder sowas.... mach dir mal Gedanken über deinen Post.....

Und an die anderen ich werde gern auf eure Angebote mit den Bikegruppen zurück kommen wenn meine Augen wieder ganz ok sind wird aber laut den Ärzten noch mindestens 8 Wochen dauern... -.-

Danke nochmal an ,,fast,, alle...


----------



## Siggi87 (23. September 2013)

Ach @ Sepprheingauner das ganze ist am Samstag den 14.09 passiert.

Den Auslöser kann ich dir nicht nennen bin sogar vom Bike gestiegen weil die Gruppe für den Weg fast zu groß gewesen war... Hab sogar noch freundlich gegrüßt und so und dann ging die Pöbelei von der Dame gleich los... -.-


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2013)

Geil!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2013)

So,
Wer ist Mittwoch dabei. Wetter wird trocken. 19 Uhr Nightride.


----------



## herbi53 (23. September 2013)

Dabei !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (23. September 2013)

Siggi87 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich war heut Morgen zu einer Gegenüberstellung auf dem 1. Polizeirevier und siehe da die ,,Jutta,, hat nach dem ich Sie identifiziert habe, hat auf einmal ganz ganz viel Reue gezeigt..
> Der Achim ist ihr Bruder.... und er hat ganz hardcore KEINE Reue gezeigt.. traurig sowas aber naja Strafe wird folgen...!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Du bist ja mal ein putziger Forentroll 
Jetzt nur noch schnell die ganzen Schreibfehler ausbessern und diese blöden Kommas an die richtigen Stellen setzen, 
dann passt's auch zur geistigen Größe


----------



## GAMEOV3R (23. September 2013)

Sowas hab ich bisher auch noch nicht gehört und bin total geschockt.
Gute besserung siggi!

Würde gerne um 19 uhr mit fahren aber komme dan nicht mehr nach Hause weil um die Uhrzeit kein bus fährt. Fährt jemand schon um 17 uhr?
Die letzten male konnte ich nicht durch einen Krankheitsfall und da ich arbeiten musste.
Würde mir das aber aufjedenfall gerne mal anschauen =)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Leon


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2013)

Hi Leon,
Im Moment ist eine blöde zeit. 17 Uhr ist zu spät wegen dem licht und 16 Uhr schaffen die meisten nicht. Deshalb gerade Nightride.

Wird demnächst sicher mal passen


----------



## Otterauge (24. September 2013)

Naja 17 Uhr zu spät wegen licht ist suspekt

Ich enthalte mich bei 19 Uhr aber auch, ist außerhalb meiner Wohlfühlzeit

Ich fahre heute von daheim aus wieder meine runde...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2013)

Wenn du nur die kleine runde fährst, ist es im Wald ohne Lampe zu dunkel. 
Habe ich mit Herbie letztens durchs.
16 Uhr wäre nächste Woche auch ok für mich. Ich kann auch 14 oder 15 Uhr.
Verlege dann einfach meine Arbeitszeit


----------



## FR-Oli (24. September 2013)

Also ich bin am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (24. September 2013)

Ich habe doch Lampen, ich meine ja nur die Zeit.

Ab nächste Woche bin ich dann wieder am start, das es nun auch ab 17Uhr nur mit Lampe geht sollte jedem klar sein!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. September 2013)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Du bist ja mal ein putziger Forentroll


Heisst der eigentlich nun Siggi oder Flo? Und wo kann man mehr darüber lesen? 

Solche Fälle landen nämlich normalerweise sofort in der Presse... ich kann das leider nicht ernst nehmen. Ohne konkrete Belege ist das mal wieder nur heisse Luft und Stimmungsmache.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2013)

@Otterauge
wir sind letzte Woche 19 uhr los gefahren. An der Wurzel war es dann so, dass es auch dunkel genug war. 

17 Uhr losfahren wäre letzte Woche zu früh gewesen. Da isses zu hell für ne Lampe aber zu dunkel um ohne zu fahren.


----------



## GAMEOV3R (24. September 2013)

Ok schade, naja sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr um 17 Uhr fahrt.


----------



## Otterauge (24. September 2013)

War gerade wieder sehr Geil im Licht unterwegs


----------



## FR-Oli (24. September 2013)

Wetter war auch mal richtig geil heute


----------



## ArthurBishop (24. September 2013)

war bei dem geilen wetter heut auch unterwegs schlangenbad runde


----------



## FR-Oli (25. September 2013)

Akku ist voll... 19 Uhr gehts los


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2013)

Ich muss heute nachmittag noch den Dreck vom letzten Mittwoch entfernen.


----------



## FR-Oli (25. September 2013)

Ach so schlimm wars doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurs (25. September 2013)

19Uhr? Nicht mehr 17 Uhr? Dann wird's bei mir leider nichts, hab später noch was vor...


----------



## FR-Oli (25. September 2013)

Ja Lars, wollten heute nochmal um 19 Uhr los. Das ist zumindest mein letzter Stand


----------



## FR-Oli (25. September 2013)

Einfach herrlich wars


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2013)

Perfekt.
Top Temperatur, trocken und gutes Licht. 
Wenn das kein Spaß macht.


----------



## Phantom25 (26. September 2013)

Jo war geil


----------



## herbi53 (30. September 2013)

Fahren wir diese Woche wieder um 19:00 Uhr? Wäre super muß nämlich bis 17:00 Uhr arbeiten!!!!


----------



## Otterauge (30. September 2013)

Meine lampe ist geladen, Do. frei dann könnte ich mich auch dazu breit schlagen lassen.


----------



## FR-Oli (30. September 2013)

Also mir ist 19 Uhr auch recht... dann habe ich nicht so einen Zeitdruck auf der Autobahn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2013)

Dann 19 Uhr Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (30. September 2013)

Sauber!


----------



## Phantom25 (30. September 2013)

19.00 Uhr müsste ich auch schaffen


----------



## FR-Oli (30. September 2013)

Das wird schee


----------



## Otterauge (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich geh um 16:30 mal ein ründchen drehen


----------



## Phantom25 (1. Oktober 2013)

warum nicht mit uns


----------



## Otterauge (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja das ist doch morgen, da bin ich doch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (1. Oktober 2013)

viel Spaß heute  Verdammt geiles Wetter, da hätte ich auch bock


----------



## Otterauge (1. Oktober 2013)

Schön war es.... und die neue Bremse beißt mal endlich wieder


----------



## FR-Oli (2. Oktober 2013)

19:00 Uhr Nightride


----------



## FR-Oli (2. Oktober 2013)

so ein geiles Wetter. Das wird fein heute Abend


----------



## FR-Oli (2. Oktober 2013)

Kack Stau... hatte so Bock zu fahren


----------



## Kassenwart (2. Oktober 2013)

Ooops


----------



## Otterauge (3. Oktober 2013)

Denke ich bin morgen so ab 11Uhr am Ort....


----------



## Kassenwart (3. Oktober 2013)

Oben oder unten?


----------



## Otterauge (3. Oktober 2013)

Schreibe ich morgen... wie ich aus der Kiste komme und wann ich los mache.. bin aber dann länger dort


----------



## Kassenwart (3. Oktober 2013)

Will mich ohnehin mit Oli morgen so ab 8 oder 9 treffen, dann begegnet man sich sicherlich.

Sieht nach ner tollen Zeit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Oktober 2013)

Werde mich einrichten.
Ihr seid ja ne weile da.


----------



## Kassenwart (3. Oktober 2013)

Klasse!


----------



## FR-Oli (3. Oktober 2013)

perfekt Männers... bin schon ganz gespannt auf morsche


----------



## Kassenwart (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie's Wetter wird 

???


----------



## Kassenwart (3. Oktober 2013)

Beinahe hätt' ich ja das wichtigste vergessen: 
OTTERAUGE,DANKE FÜR DIE LECKEREN BACKWAREN !!!


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Oktober 2013)

Jipp, vielen Dank für Die Stückchen Andi. Super gut 
Wetter wird gut denke ich... bei uns sieht es jetzt zumindest wieder super aus


----------



## Otterauge (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich guck mal, vielleicht bim ich ja so um 10:30 schon dort.. das bisschen Regen macht nichts


----------



## MantaHai (8. Oktober 2013)

Eiserne Hand ist komplett zu :-(


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Info... war ja letzte Woche schon halb zugelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2013)

Wann soll es morgen losgehen? 17:30? 17:00?


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn nicht 19 Uhr wäre mir 17:30 Uhr natürlich lieber


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Oktober 2013)

Morgen dann mal der zweite Versuch...
Ich lad schon mal das Lämpche


----------



## Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2013)

Wie wird das denn in den kommenden Wochen sein eher 17:30 oder 19:00, weil ich zugegebenermaßen die Mitwoch-Termine so verlegt hatte, dass wir 1900 fahren.

Also nur informell, ich will nich, dass Ihr die "traditionelle" Zeit ändern sollt.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Oktober 2013)

Da müssen wir morgen mal drüber reden. Mir persönlich ist später lieber. Mir wäre auch 18 Uhr recht... das ist dann ein zwischending


----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2013)

17:30 oder 18 uhr bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2013)

Na kommt dann lasst uns noch mal um *19Uhr los*, hoffe es regnet nicht.


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Oktober 2013)

ist mir recht


----------



## Otterauge (9. Oktober 2013)

Jo dann machen wir es so.. hoffe der Regen weiß das auch


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Oktober 2013)

pah... gibt kein Regen


----------



## Phantom25 (9. Oktober 2013)

19..00 bis Später


----------



## Juzo (9. Oktober 2013)

hat wer ne lampe über?


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Oktober 2013)

Nee, tut mir leid... ich hab leider nur eine 

jetzt gab es doch schon Regen...


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Oktober 2013)

Super wars und sind trocken geblieben 

...und was für nen Grip


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich sehe was heute Nacht runtergekommen ist, Glück gehabt.
Wie es aussieht ist ein goldener Oktober nicht in Sicht.


----------



## FR-Oli (10. Oktober 2013)

Jipp, da hatten wir gestern mal Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (10. Oktober 2013)

Trotzdem bin ich Nachtblind, werde da nicht warm mit der Uhrzeit.


----------



## Kassenwart (10. Oktober 2013)

Sorry Leute, dass ich gestern abgetaucht war, aber der Kalender meiner Unterhaltungselektronik hat mich zu 'ner Geburtstagsfeier geschickt. :-(

Zur Zeit: Wie gesagt, nicht meinetwegen ändern!  Und Ende des Monats wird ohnehin nochmal von amtswegen an der Uhr gedreht: Winterzeit


----------



## cubanito (13. Oktober 2013)

moin...wann fahrt ihr denn wieder würde mich gerne mal dran hängen...
lg cuba


----------



## Otterauge (13. Oktober 2013)

Jeden Mi, die fahrten zwischen drin sind eher Spontan und kommen werden im internen oder auf fazze besprochen. 

Ich denke es wird am Mi. wieder um 19Uhr los gehen


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute leider raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2013)

Dann mal bis die Tage. 
Hoffe es regnet nicht weiter.


----------



## Otterauge (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre heute Morgen so zwischen 10~11 los, viel Spass!


----------



## Juzo (16. Oktober 2013)

wäre heute abend dabei!?


----------



## Kassenwart (16. Oktober 2013)

Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (16. Oktober 2013)

ab 18uhr würd mir gut passen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2013)

19 Uhr abfahrt


----------



## Kassenwart (16. Oktober 2013)

Läuft


----------



## Kassenwart (16. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, bevor ich's vergesse:
Ich kann auch Sätze Schreiben.  ;-)

Bis denn


----------



## Phantom25 (16. Oktober 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Juzo (16. Oktober 2013)

gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (16. Oktober 2013)

ups, falsches Forum, sorry


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spaß Männers


----------



## Otterauge (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich geh mal wieder ein bisschen treten...


----------



## peppes01 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Piloten,

ich hab´ von nem Freund von Euch gehört und würd gerne mal bei einer Enduro-Runde mitrollen, um mal zu schaun, ob das vielleicht was für mich ist. Bislang fahre ich eher XC und Touren.. wie man das alles auch nennen mag halt.

Euer "Vize-chef" ;-) Roland hat mich über facebook auf den Thread hier verwiesen.. Gibt´s an einem der kommenden Wochenenden vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, in der Gegend um Wiesbaden mal dabei zu sein? Unter der Woche isses bei mir eher schlecht, wegen Arbeit.. 

VG peppes


----------



## Otterauge (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre öfters, unter der Woche wie auch am WE, wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am WE wie gewöhnlich unterwegs... schreibe hier wenn es mich packt.

Ansonsten 19Uhr Mi. ab Fasernerie wenn das Wetter zustimmt!


----------



## Otterauge (21. Oktober 2013)

Werde heute so ab 17Uhr los fahren ab Fasanerie


----------



## CYBO (21. Oktober 2013)

@_peppes01:_ gute Lampe ist von Vorteil ;-)


----------



## peppes01 (21. Oktober 2013)

Servus, also unter der Woche is das bei mir echt tricky.. ich wohne momentan nicht in Wiesbaden (aber bald wieder) und arbeite immer so bis 18:00 uhr oder noch länger.. dementsprechend würde eine Runde an nem Wochenende halt eher passen.. Vielleicht gibt´s für die kommenden Wochenenden ja doch schon Planungen?


----------



## sickrider (21. Oktober 2013)

Beim Nightride am Mittoch bin ich wahrscheinlich endlich mal wieder auch am Start!


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2013)

Denke auch das ich morgen dabei bin, es ist echt viel Laub runter gekommen, habe die trails nur noch gefühlt ...

Am WE plane ich jetzt noch nicht _peppes01,_ warte was das Wetter macht und wie ich laune habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich Falle dienächsten Wochen aus. 
Haut rein.


----------



## MantaHai (22. Oktober 2013)

Lampe ist bestellt, neues Tretlager sollte morgen da sein, also vielleicht wäre ich morgen dabei


----------



## herbi53 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wann starten wir morgen, 18:00Uhr? 

Damit unser Andi nicht vorher einschläft


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2013)

Im ernst, wenn das Wetter so Bombe wie heute ist werde ich es nicht so lange aushalten und ggf. schon früher feierabend machen... ich bin da flexibel...


----------



## herbi53 (22. Oktober 2013)

OK stehe ab 16:30 Uhr zur Verfügung! Früher kriege ich nicht hin


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2013)

Dann schnacken wir morgen!


----------



## Kassenwart (22. Oktober 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Dann schnacken wir morgen!



Ja, wollen wir uns um 16:30 oder 17:00 an der Fasanerie treffen, weil ich diese Woche ab 18:30 in der Stadt sein muss.


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich schreibe rechtzeitig, bei Sonne ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Kassenwart (22. Oktober 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich schreibe rechtzeitig, bei Sonne ganz bestimmt!



Läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kassenwart (22. Oktober 2013)

Die Tagesschau verkündet nicht gerade das schönste Wetter.
 :-/


----------



## herbi53 (22. Oktober 2013)

Egal, sind doch wasserfest !


----------



## Kassenwart (22. Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt!


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin schon wieder raus 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Otterauge (23. Oktober 2013)

Es hat gerade scheixxe geregnet, mal sehen..


----------



## Otterauge (23. Oktober 2013)

Jungs ich bin raus, darauf habe ich dann doch keine Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hä, wieso es regnet doch gar nicht????


----------



## Otterauge (23. Oktober 2013)

Dann bist du spät aufgestanden... hier hat es nur geschüttet und da ich mir die Tage aussuchen kann wann ich fahre tue ich das


----------



## herbi53 (23. Oktober 2013)

Das heißt heute nix oder wie?


----------



## Kassenwart (23. Oktober 2013)

Also nicht mit mir

:-/


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Oktober 2013)

sorry Marcel.... ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder am Sart (bei jedem Wetter natürlich)


----------



## Otterauge (23. Oktober 2013)

Nee du, regnet zwar nicht mehr aber dadurch wird es nicht besser...


----------



## herbi53 (23. Oktober 2013)

Na super, ein Traum von Wetter


----------



## himAgain (27. Oktober 2013)

Tach!
Macht es Sinn bei den Treffs mit einem Hardtail mitzukommen?
Bin auch im Verein drin (deswegen kommt ein besseres Bike noch)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Oktober 2013)

Macht immer Sinn! 

Mit nem gescheiten enduro steigt dann der Spaßfaktor. Wurde aber auch schon mit dem dirtbike mitgefahren.


----------



## himAgain (27. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geil. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. Oktober 2013)

Jop... Bike ist egal!


----------



## Otterauge (28. Oktober 2013)

Jungs wenn ich bis Mi. nicht die Strecke oder jemand anderes gefegt hat dann bin ich raus. Jetzt ist einiges an Laub und vor allem geäst runter gekommen was ich mir im Dunkeln nicht antun werde.

Wurzel ist wieder zugelegt, nur zur Info.


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Oktober 2013)

bis Mittwoch kann ich leider nichts machen...


----------



## MantaHai (29. Oktober 2013)

wir könnte ja Mittwoch zusammen fegen...


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Oktober 2013)

also ich schaffe es vor der Endurom Runde nicht mehr


----------



## herbi53 (29. Oktober 2013)

Egal, fahre trotzdem!


----------



## himAgain (29. Oktober 2013)

Gibts eine tour am Samstag?


----------



## himAgain (29. Oktober 2013)

Gibts eine tour am Samstag?


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Oktober 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (29. Oktober 2013)

also ich habe am Samstag keine Zeit, aber vielleicht findet sich ja wer


----------



## himAgain (29. Oktober 2013)

Fänd ich sehr gut, wenn jemand könnte, will ma die Leute im Verein kennenlernen.


----------



## Otterauge (29. Oktober 2013)

MantaHai schrieb:


> wir könnte ja Mittwoch zusammen fegen...



Gerade zum Nightrechen gewesen... unangenehm wenn die Kopflampe versagt und man erst American Werwolf geguckt hat


----------



## MantaHai (29. Oktober 2013)

himAgain schrieb:


> Fänd ich sehr gut, wenn jemand könnte, will ma die Leute im Verein kennenlernen.



Also wenn du dir zu traust 42km Singletrail am Stück zu fahren, kannste dich Sa mir und nem Kumpel anschließen. Wir fahren den Felsentrail Rodalben. Wollen um 9:00 Uhr in Mainz los, dass wir spätestens halb 11 aufm Trail sind. Wir wollen nich hetzen, aber max. 6 Stunden brauchen.

Die Einladung geht auch an alle anderen hier!


----------



## MantaHai (29. Oktober 2013)

Wann wollt ihr morgen los? Müsste das etwas timen, habe noch Uni :-D


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Oktober 2013)

Männers, wieder 19 Uhr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (30. Oktober 2013)

Enduro Time 
... und super Wetter


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter lockt mich, aber es lockt mich auch zeitig Heim wie ich denke und ob ich mich dann zurück halten kann weiß ich noch nicht!


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist denn heute Abend auf jeden Fall am Start?


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich erreiche weder Olli noch Marcel... und das Wetter ist Bombastisch. 

Wenn ich um 14 Uhr raus komme bin ich schon um 15Uhr dort... sorry dann bin ich raus... schreibe hier noch mal .


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Oktober 2013)

alles klar Andi, mach das


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2013)

Bin raus!


----------



## Juzo (30. Oktober 2013)

meine lampe ist heute nicht mit der post gekommen


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Oktober 2013)

Andi viel Spaß
Stefano, schade. Nächste Woche denne


----------



## Otterauge (30. Oktober 2013)

Stefano hatte schon sein kurzen Spass!


----------



## MantaHai (30. Oktober 2013)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Andi viel Spaß
> Stefano, schade. Nächste Woche denne



Olli würdest du noch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himAgain (30. Oktober 2013)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Also wenn du dir zu traust 42km Singletrail am Stück zu fahren, kannste dich Sa mir und nem Kumpel anschließen.



Ich sags mal so, ich traue mir das schon zu, nur weiß ich nicht genau, wie ich zu dem Trail kommen soll (nicht 18-> kein Auto).


----------



## himAgain (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich "brauche" jemanden, der an Wochenenden Endurotouren fährt und vielleicht auch jemanden, der bei Wettkämpfen mitfahren will.  Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## FR-Oli (31. Oktober 2013)

sorry war gestern erst zu spät zu Hause und hab dann auch leider nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut 



MantaHai schrieb:


> Olli würdest du noch fahren?


----------



## MantaHai (5. November 2013)

Ist morgen was geplant?


----------



## FR-Oli (5. November 2013)

also ich bin mal wieder optimistisch und zu 1000% motiviert für morgen 
Bock liegt schon im Auto und Lämpche ist geladen...
Wetter egal, Uhrzeit nicht


----------



## MantaHai (5. November 2013)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> also ich bin mal wieder optimistisch und zu 1000% motiviert für morgen
> Bock liegt schon im Auto und Lämpche ist geladen...
> Wetter egal, Uhrzeit nicht



Dann sag ne Uhrzeit an :-D, ich muss meinen Mathestützkurs an der Uni nämlich gegebenenfalls verkürzen ;-D


----------



## FR-Oli (5. November 2013)

ich würd ja 18:30 Uhr vorschlagen???


----------



## MantaHai (5. November 2013)

Jo müsste ich schaffen :-D, 19:00 Uhr ist dir zu spät oder ?


----------



## Juzo (5. November 2013)

wenn meine lampe morgen endlich kommt, wäre ich ab 19uhr am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (5. November 2013)

mir ist 19 Uhr auch recht... wir müssen halt mal warten was der Rest so sagt

Stefano, dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2013)

Ich habe gestern noch Wik genommen... leichte Erkältung und jetzt noch benebelt von dem Zeugs.. mal sehen ob ich kann und beobachte es hier!


----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2013)

dann mach mal das Du fit wirst


----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2013)

wie sieht es denn aus mit heute...
wer ist denn alles am Start?


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2013)

Habe gerade was zusammengeschraubt und kam ganz schön ins schwitzen... sieht noch nicht so gut für mich aus...


----------



## Juzo (6. November 2013)

lampe ist grade gekommen!
hab aber um 17.30 noch nen termin und bis ich dann in WI bin und zeug gepackt habe, die lampe ordentlich am helm befestigt habe...wird knapp...
evt. trefft ihr mich einfach am SK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2013)

Heute 19 Uhr Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## herbi53 (6. November 2013)

Laut Regenradar soll es bis ca. 22:00 Uhr regnen, denke das macht wenig Sinn heute


----------



## Otterauge (6. November 2013)

Ich bin raus... gerade schon einmal durchnässt gewesen.


----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2013)

mmmh... ist denn noch jemand definitiv am Start?


----------



## MantaHai (6. November 2013)

Olli du hast Bock oder?


----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2013)

Schade das es bei Dir nicht geklappt hat Michael...
war schon super schmierig heute aber leider geil


----------



## himAgain (7. November 2013)

Ist was fürs Wochenende geplant?


----------



## Otterauge (7. November 2013)

WE am SK ... eher Berg runner orientiert


----------



## sickrider (8. November 2013)

Werd morgen Abend gegen halb sechs wahrscheinlich wieder in Bad Münster am Stein fahren. Wenn jemand Lust auf nen nightride dort hat und sich im besten Fall auch dort auskennt (kein muss) bitte möglichst bald melden.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. November 2013)

so so, Bad Münster... 
dann hau rein und viel Spaß Jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (8. November 2013)

ich lieg mit eitrigen mandeln und ner dosis antibiotika im bett...
werd nachher mal schaun ob ich andy und co helfen kann!


----------



## FR-Oli (8. November 2013)

Ei was machst Du für Sachen 
Ich denke die haben alles im Griff... werd Du lieber schnell fit
Also Gute Besserung


----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2013)

Gute Besserung... mit so was lieber weg bleiben.. hilft keinen!


----------



## himAgain (9. November 2013)

Also, gibts was heute oder morgen?


----------



## sickrider (9. November 2013)

Ja wär für morgen fahren am Start. Wetter egal. Wer hat Lust? Und wo?


----------



## Rankin' (9. November 2013)

sickrider schrieb:


> Werd morgen Abend gegen halb sechs wahrscheinlich wieder in Bad Münster am Stein fahren. Wenn jemand Lust auf nen nightride dort hat und sich im besten Fall auch dort auskennt (kein muss) bitte möglichst bald melden.



Hab ich jetzt erst gesehen, aber ich wohm in Bad Kreuznach. Also wenn du mal wieder hier bist kannste dich ruhig melden. Ich sollt mich auskennen.

Grüsse.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. November 2013)

Weiß nicht ob heute überhaupt jemand fahren möchte...
Ich bin auf jeden Fall raus... bin diese Woche in Sibiu Rumänien

also viel Spaß allen die fahren


----------



## Otterauge (13. November 2013)

Ich war gestern erst vor Ort und anschließend noch auf der Arbeit.. bin Müde und raus


----------



## Patrick86 (14. November 2013)

Geht am Sonntag evtl irgendwas im Wiesbadener Wald ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (14. November 2013)

Wenn man Fr~ Sa. überlebt dann sicher.. Wetterabhängig und oft sehr Spontan bei mir!


----------



## Patrick86 (14. November 2013)

Was gibts Fr~Sa?


----------



## Otterauge (14. November 2013)

Ja fahren... fahren... fahren... hier und da... mehr Bergab orientiert...


----------



## Patrick86 (14. November 2013)

Ja was wann wo?


----------



## FieseLiese (15. November 2013)

Ich hätt' am End Lust auf ne Runde Platte morgen Mittag/Nachmittag - vllt sonst noch jemand??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2013)

Lisa, ich hab die Woche schon an Dich gedacht und wollt schon mal anfragen ob es Dich noch gibt. Was war los? Urlaub?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (15. November 2013)

Ich würd zur Platte rüber kommen. Allerdings kann ich nur so von 9-14 Uhr


----------



## FieseLiese (15. November 2013)

@ Mike: Ich wohn jetzt in Mainz und bin unter die Arbeitnehmer gewandert - daher ist das Zeizkontingent unter der Woche leicht begrenzt... Aber schön, dass ich nich direkt in Vergessenheit geraten bin! 

Herrjeeee - so früh?! Und was meinst du mit "rüberkommen"? Tatsächlich nich vllt bis 15 Uhr? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Patrick86 (15. November 2013)

Ich wohne in Diedenbergen,schmeißdas bike also in bulli und fahr immer an die fasanerie...
ja 15 uhr müsste ich fahrfertig wieder am bulli sein, das würde grad noch so passen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2013)

Lisa, schön zu hören das es mit dem Arbeitnehmerdasein geklappt hat.
Ich denke da wirst du ja ggf. Trotzdem ab und an dabei sein. Ihr habt dort ja nix 

Freu mich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2013)

@Patrick

Kann man um Hofheim auch was zum Biken finden?


----------



## FieseLiese (15. November 2013)

Vorerst mach ich leider bloß der Generation Praktikum alle Ehre... Hoffe, das ändert sich im nächsten Jahr! Klar, irgendwann werd ich sicherlich mal wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2013)

Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## Patrick86 (15. November 2013)

@Steppenwolf

Ja, definitiv. Der Taunus hat einiges zu bieten...
Für schöne Touren über die Berge mit ein paar Singletrails zwischendrin ziemlich geil eigentlich. 
Kenne mich allerdings selbst hier noch nicht so gut im Wald aus und bin mir sicher, dass da noch einiges zu entdecken gibt. Kann euch ja gerne auf dem laufenden halten..


----------



## FR-Oli (19. November 2013)

wie sieht es denn morgen mit der Enduro Runde aus?
Wer ist denn so am Start?


----------



## MantaHai (19. November 2013)

Ich schau mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (20. November 2013)

mmmh...
Sonst hat heute keiner Lust zu fahren? ist ja etwas dünn zur Zeit


----------



## Otterauge (20. November 2013)

Haqbe jetzt 3 Tage bad renoviert... werde länger Arbeiten und bin raus!


----------



## FR-Oli (20. November 2013)

oha ... alles klar. Dann bis Freitag


----------



## FR-Oli (20. November 2013)

schade das sich niemand mehr gemeldet hat...

wer doch noch Zeit oder Lust hat, Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## Juzo (20. November 2013)

ich werds nicht schaffen!
hab zwar endlich die lampe, aber auf der arbeit mega viel zu tun!...

dir viel spaß!!!


----------



## FR-Oli (20. November 2013)

schade... danke Dir.


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. November 2013)

Sorry, komme auch nicht. 
Ups. Zu spät. ;-)


----------



## FR-Oli (20. November 2013)

doof, aber ist ja auch viel zu schlammig 
waren zwar nur zu zweit aber hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Otterauge (24. November 2013)

Mach mich gleich mal auf eine Enduro Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (26. November 2013)

Mit Glück fahre ich heute um 16Uhr daheim los auf eine Runde... geht mir nur ums trampeln.

Ich denke morgen Abend wird keiner dort sein da wir ein Meeting haben


----------



## FR-Oli (26. November 2013)

viel Spaß bei dem hammer Wetter Andi


----------



## Patrick86 (26. November 2013)

Was ist denn morgen Abend für ein Meeting?
(Habe noch keinen Zugriff aufs interne Forum)
Greez


----------



## MantaHai (26. November 2013)

Neid wenn man an Mathe sitzt und das Wetter sieht.


----------



## Otterauge (26. November 2013)

War schön, muss mich nur wieder an die Eisklumpen gewöhnen


----------



## p.2-max (27. November 2013)

Wem noch nicht kalt genug ist, ich fahre ne tour mit nem Kumpel.  Starten werde ich um 10. Wenn jemand mitwill, anrufen und wir machen nen Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (27. November 2013)

Max, viel Spaß


----------



## p.2-max (27. November 2013)

Hatte ich. 3,5h tour mit allen trails war super.


----------



## Patrick86 (27. November 2013)

Steht am Wochenende was an? Enduro Tour?


----------



## MantaHai (27. November 2013)

Samstag an der Hallgartner Zange! Keine Enduro Tour, aber zusammen fahren.


----------



## MantaHai (3. Dezember 2013)

Sind die eiserne Hand und die Wurzel noch zu?


----------



## FR-Oli (3. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch Enduro Time 
Uhrzeit 18:30 ? 
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Juzo (3. Dezember 2013)

läuft!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. Dezember 2013)

Versuche heute auch mal vorbei zu kommen, wenn ich rechtzeitig raus komme. Ist der Treffpunkt noch am Ende vom Parkplatz bei der Fasanerie?


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2013)

Super 
Jipp, Ort wie immer


----------



## Juzo (4. Dezember 2013)

jap! gib gas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2013)

wenn Du aus FFM kommst brauchst Du sicher 1,5h 
geht mir auch so


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2013)

Danke.
Ja, ich weiß.... wir sind zu spät unterwegs


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2013)

Tja... gestern war SCHÖN


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2013)

oh ja... im Büro


----------



## Juzo (4. Dezember 2013)

1,5 std.? fährst du nochmal heim oli?
ich brauch von sulzbach (praktisch neben rödelheim) max. 45min im berufsverkehr ab 17 uhr...


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2013)

also knapp über ne Stunde musste ich die letzten Wochen immer einplanen... 
Aus Rödelheim raus ist auch immer mies 
man sollte ja auch ne viertel Stunde vorher da sein um sich noch umziehen etc. zu können


----------



## Juzo (4. Dezember 2013)

stimmt! rödelheim war auch immer zu...dann fahr halt gleich mit dem bike von conti los! brauchst dich auch nicht mehr umziehen


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2013)

ich weiß nicht so recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. Dezember 2013)

Bin jetzt los


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2013)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht heute... kleine aber feine Truppe


----------



## Juzo (4. Dezember 2013)

jap, top!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. Dezember 2013)

Hat Spaß und Lust auf mehr gemacht


----------



## herbi53 (10. Dezember 2013)

Wann hattet Ihr den geplant morgen los zu fahren?


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Dezember 2013)

was ein Nebel heute... echt krass gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (13. Dezember 2013)

Sollte es trocken sein morgen:

Jemand Lust auf Platte morgen um halb 1 - Start Nerobergbahn?!


----------



## Patrick86 (13. Dezember 2013)

Wäre nicht abgeneigt


----------



## FieseLiese (14. Dezember 2013)

Fieses Wetter Bin raus...


----------



## MantaHai (14. Dezember 2013)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Fieses Wetter Bin raus...



Du bist die Fiese Liese :-DDD


----------



## FieseLiese (14. Dezember 2013)

Das Wetter sagt mir trotzdem nich zu - auch, wenn ich selbst noch so fies sein mag


----------



## sickrider (17. Dezember 2013)

Morgen wieder Tour/nightride? So ab 6 ginge bei mir.


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Dezember 2013)

jipp


----------



## Nico98 (18. Dezember 2013)

also dann heut schon um 6?


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Dezember 2013)

heute 19:30 Fasanerie


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Dezember 2013)

Marcel & Olli,  wir haben uns irgendwie verpasst... wusste nicht das ihr auch kommen wollt sonst hätte ich euch nochmal bescheid gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (18. Dezember 2013)

ach übrigens... war sehr spaßig heute


----------



## Graf~4lotz (25. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Festtage euch allen!
Bin Freitag zurück und will ne mittelgroße Runde fahren....Feldberg, Roter Fels oder einfach im nächsten Wald. Wer plant das auch, hat Zeit und Lust dafür?


----------



## MantaHai (25. Dezember 2013)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Schöne Festtage euch allen!
> Bin Freitag zurück und will ne mittelgroße Runde fahren....Feldberg, Roter Fels oder einfach im nächsten Wald. Wer plant das auch, hat Zeit und Lust dafür?


Boah sau geil! Hast du Platz im Auto?


----------



## Patrick86 (25. Dezember 2013)

Wäre dabei. Brauch aber ca. 1h mit den öffentlichen bis ich iwo in Kö bin...


----------



## MantaHai (25. Dezember 2013)

Patrick86 schrieb:


> Wäre dabei. Brauch aber ca. 1h mit den öffentlichen bis ich iwo in Kö bin...


Also ne andere Option wäre sich am Freitag ein paar Leuten aus Wi anzuschließen, die um 12uhr an der Fasanerie starten wollen, dann Sk und über Eh zur Platte. Daniel den neuen Sk kennst du noch gar nicht.


----------



## Patrick86 (25. Dezember 2013)

Bis Fasanerie brauch ich ebenfalls 1h mit den Öffentlichen 
Bin für beides offen...


----------



## Graf~4lotz (26. Dezember 2013)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Boah sau geil! Hast du Platz im Auto?


Tachsche,
am Sk war ich lange nicht, aber am Feldberg noch nie wirklich. Kumpel aus FFM will mit, aber zu dritt gehts im Touran.


----------



## MantaHai (26. Dezember 2013)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Tachsche,
> am Sk war ich lange nicht, aber am Feldberg noch nie wirklich. Kumpel aus FFM will mit, aber zu dritt gehts im Touran.


I jo passt, wann fahren wir etwa bzw. wann soll ich bei dir sein?


----------



## Patrick86 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wann und wo soll die Reise denn losgehen? In Königstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf~4lotz (26. Dezember 2013)

Nur nach wetter.com soll es am Nachmittag regnen - nicht verkehrt an Morgen zu starten. 
Gegen 10Uhr ist zu früh?


----------



## MantaHai (26. Dezember 2013)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Nur nach wetter.com soll es am Nachmittag regnen - nicht verkehrt an Morgen zu starten.
> Gegen 10Uhr ist zu früh?


Passt also ich 10 bei dir?


----------



## Patrick86 (26. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich den Bus um 9:27 nehm bin ich um 10:30 in Königstein. Würde also passen...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab morgen frei, bei einer Tour am Feldberg wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (26. Dezember 2013)

Das klingt gut! So machen wir das! In ca 30min sollten wir von Mz auch in Königstein sein(reine Fahrtzeit!) Treffen am Bahnhof?


----------



## Patrick86 (26. Dezember 2013)

Klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Dezember 2013)

@Patrick: Kann dich auch mitnehmen, sollte zumindest schneller gehen als eine Stunde mit dem Bus.


----------



## Juzo (26. Dezember 2013)

schade, muss morgen arbeiten...
feldberg wär ich dabei - kenn mich da auch etwas aus !
würd aus WI auch 1. mitnehmen können!


----------



## MantaHai (26. Dezember 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> schade, muss morgen arbeiten...
> feldberg wär ich dabei - kenn mich da auch etwas aus !
> würd aus WI auch 1. mitnehmen können!


Stefano Sonntag Bock?


----------



## Graf~4lotz (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir sitzt nur Michael mit drin...einer könnt noch mit. Start ist Mz
Wer kennt sich dort aus? Haben wir nen kundigen dabei?


----------



## MantaHai (26. Dezember 2013)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt nur Michael mit drin...einer könnt noch mit. Start ist Mz
> Wer kennt sich dort aus? Haben wir nen kundigen dabei?


Das wäre nicht schlecht, weil ohne ist etwas doof.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Dezember 2013)

Kann mein GPS mitbringen, dann können wir eine Tour nachfahren.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2013)

hmmm, es kennt sich also niemand von uns aus am Fb. 
Damit fahren wir dann sicherlich nicht gut....doch lieber am Sk,Platte....? 
Dort startet ja auch noch eine Gruppe, allerd ist mir 12 zu spät. Wie passt 11?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. Dezember 2013)

.... oder auch nicht, Gerät hängt sich beim Hochfahren auf :-(


----------



## MantaHai (27. Dezember 2013)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> .... oder auch nicht, Gerät hängt sich beim Hochfahren auf :-(


Der Gerät? Oder was?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. Dezember 2013)

Das Navi hängt sich auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2013)

Das Rad will an Steigungen nicht mehr weiter

Um 11 am Schießstand für die Hausrunde?


----------



## Patrick86 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wo ist dieser Schießstand? Kenne nur die fasanerie...


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2013)

Da ist auch der Stand. An den Parkplätzen geht es an der Quelle vorbei zum SK....weißt wo?


----------



## Patrick86 (27. Dezember 2013)

Nicht wirklich^^
Aber ich kenne die Bushalte an der Fasanerie und da dann den Parkplatz hoch?! Werde evtl. von mtbikerFFM mitgenommen.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja, da bist richtig. Dort treffen wir uns ca 11:15


----------



## Sagi (27. Dezember 2013)

Wäre heute für Feldi zu haben, allen anderen auch viel Spaß


----------



## Juzo (27. Dezember 2013)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Stefano Sonntag Bock?



da wollen eh ein paar fahren, oder?
sonntag sollte passen!


----------



## Juzo (28. Dezember 2013)

fährt jetzt jemand am sonntag?
niggi! du bist doch morgen da, hab ich auf FB gelesen...


----------



## Juzo (28. Dezember 2013)

also morgen fährt der niklas (laut FB) bei der Wheels over Frankfurt tour mit!
start um 11uhr an der hohenmark in oberursel!
ich fahr da einfach auch mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (28. Dezember 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> also morgen fährt der niklas (laut FB) bei der Wheels over Frankfurt tour mit!
> start um 11uhr an der hohenmark in oberursel!
> ich fahr da einfach auch mit !


Ich auch. Fahr beim Niggi mit.


----------



## Juzo (28. Dezember 2013)

top!
ich kann jemanden mitnehmen, aber nicht zurück !
fahr danach direkt ins büro!...


----------



## MantaHai (28. Dezember 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> top!
> ich kann jemanden mitnehmen, aber nicht zurück !
> fahr danach direkt ins büro!...


Was ist das denn für nen Büro


----------



## Juzo (28. Dezember 2013)

für faule die vom 24.-26. nix gemacht haben


----------



## FieseLiese (29. Dezember 2013)

Hat morgen jemand Urlaub und gegen Mittag/Nachmittag Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

Joa könnte passen wo den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FieseLiese (30. Dezember 2013)

Grmpf... sind ein paar Sachen dazwischen gekommen heute... ging auch morgen bei irgendwem??


----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

ja könnte auch morgen


----------



## FieseLiese (30. Dezember 2013)

Spitze  dann lass ma lieber morgen machen! Platte vllt?


----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

ja wie viel Uhr?


----------



## FieseLiese (30. Dezember 2013)

Um 1 unten am Parkplatz der Nerobergbahn?!


----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

ok 
aber du kennst dich ja da aus oder?! und ich bin noch nicht so lang am fahren und hab noch ein Hartail...  und wie lang (Licht?)


----------



## FieseLiese (30. Dezember 2013)

Keen Problem, alles easy 
wir sind im Hellen mit Sicherheit wieder zurück und ich kenn mich dort auch ziemlich gut aus


----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut 
aber der Parkplatz ist doch etwas groß dan viell. am Eingang der Bahn?


----------



## FieseLiese (30. Dezember 2013)

Komm einfach zum hinteren Ende vom Parkplatz- da, wo's schon fast zum Wald hoch geht (da stehen meistens ein paar größere Container). Wir finden uns dann schon - zur Not hältst du Ausschau nach einem silbernen Subaru


----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

super;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

ok


----------



## Patrick86 (30. Dezember 2013)

Der is nich groß, da kann man sich eigentlich nicht verfehlen


----------



## Nico98 (30. Dezember 2013)

ok 
ich wahr glaubich noch nie dort ;-)


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Dezember 2013)

Lisa, Nico, viel Spaß euch beiden. 
@ Lisa, wir fahren dann bald auch nochmal wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin


----------



## Graf~4lotz (30. Dezember 2013)

War heute mit nem Freund bei Bad Münster a.St. - bei solchem Sauwetter wie in den letzten Tagen ists dort deutlich weniger matschig. Vllt. hats auch weniger geregnet, kann ich nich sagen. Ist schön steinig, daher wirds nicht so ne sauerei

Fahre wohl Do. oder Fr. nochmal hin, wenn jemand Lust hat! Bin auch für was anderes zu haben, macht Vorschläge


----------



## Juzo (30. Dezember 2013)

fahr morgen gegen 13uhr wieder enduro am feldberg!!!!!!


----------



## Sagi (31. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß, bin leider erkältet.


----------



## FieseLiese (31. Dezember 2013)

Oli - das will ich doch hoffen! ist immerhin schon länger offen diese tour


----------



## Juzo (4. Januar 2014)

morgen wieder enduro am feldberg!
11uhr ab hohemark, oberursel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (7. Januar 2014)

So was geht am WE


----------



## FR-Oli (7. Januar 2014)

Geil, der Lars lebt auch noch ;-)
ich weiß es leider noch nicht


----------



## Juzo (7. Januar 2014)

sonntag enduro am feldberg!
samstag mal schaunen ob ich arbeiten muss, ansonsten vielleicht darmstadt!


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Januar 2014)

Weiß nicht ob heute was geht aber ich bin raus... muss zu lange arbeiten


----------



## Nico98 (8. Januar 2014)

hat sonst jemand zeit für ne Endurorunde heute?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Januar 2014)

Feldberg hab ich auch mal wieder massiv Bock. Muss aber erstmal fit werden.

Wollte daher am Sonntag um 12:30 Uhr eine

Endurotour

in Johannisberg drehen. Noch jemand Bock auf paar trails im Rheingau?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (8. Januar 2014)

kommt trauf an wo?!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Januar 2014)

Johannisberg im Rheingau


----------



## Nico98 (8. Januar 2014)

zu weit weg aber ich würd viell. mal in Heilgarten fahrn wenn mich jemand fahren könte.
oder am SK in Wiesbaden da komm ich problemlos hin


----------



## CYBO (8. Januar 2014)

Ist am Sa.  jemand in Wi oder Umgebung unterwegs mit dem Enduro?


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Januar 2014)

Eventuell hab ich am Samstag Zeit. Melde mich dann aber nochmal Freitag


----------



## Nico98 (8. Januar 2014)

könte Feitag oder Sonntags


----------



## MantaHai (10. Januar 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Feldberg hab ich auch mal wieder massiv Bock. Muss aber erstmal fit werden.
> 
> Wollte daher am Sonntag um 12:30 Uhr eine
> 
> ...



Hätte ich ja auch Bock...

Lust heute jemand um halb drei zu eisernen Hand zu fahren?


----------



## Nico98 (10. Januar 2014)

heute kann ich nicht aber häte bock mal am Sonntag Eisener Hand oder auch SK?!


----------



## Juzo (10. Januar 2014)

bin morgen am feldi


----------



## mtbikerFFM (10. Januar 2014)

Wann willst du morgen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (11. Januar 2014)

war nicht...krank!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Januar 2014)

Oha, gute Besserung!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Januar 2014)

Ich muss morgen leider doch passen! Keine Tour im Rheingau. 

Nächste Woche dann!


----------



## Patrick86 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich lieg flach ;-(


----------



## FR-Oli (13. Januar 2014)

Eieiei... ihr seid ja ein kranker Haufen 

dann wünsche ich euch allen mal Gute Besserung


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Januar 2014)

Sorry Männers, bin heute nochmal raus ´
Allen Fahrenden viel Spaß
Meine Saison startet dann hoffentlich am Samstag


----------



## Nico98 (15. Januar 2014)

:-( kann sont wer?
Was ist Samstag?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2014)

@FR Oli
Kann Mittwoch nicht. Bin da bis 15 Uhr in Wuppertal. Köln macht die Heimreise sicher nicht einfacher.


----------



## FR-Oli (20. Januar 2014)

alles klar... dann bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (21. Januar 2014)

wer wäre dann morgen bei der Runde alles dabei?


----------



## Nico98 (21. Januar 2014)

ich wie immer :-D


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Januar 2014)

sorry Nico, aber wenn sich heute nicht noch ein paar Leute melden würde ich es ausfallen lassen


----------



## Nico98 (22. Januar 2014)

Ok


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Januar 2014)

bin dann raus


----------



## AlpinistTimm (26. Januar 2014)

Gude, ich bin fast jedes Wochenende am Feldberg und fahre Enduro touren. Bin oft alleine unterwegs und wollte fragen ob ich mal mitfahren kann?

Grüße Timm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Januar 2014)

Braindead FFM schrieb:


> Gude, ich bin fast jedes Wochenende am Feldberg und fahre Enduro touren. Bin oft alleine unterwegs und wollte fragen ob ich mal mitfahren kann?
> 
> Grüße Timm



Ja, wäre cool, wenn du mitfährst!! Im moment natürlich stark wetterabhängig... Einfach hier posten wenn du fährst bzw mit dran hängen, wenn wir es hier posten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2014)

@Braindead FFM 
Klar kannste mitfahren. Die Runde fällt aber nicht so groß aus wie am Feldberg und im Moment isses ehr mau.
Im Winter beschränkt sich der Spaß beim Nightride auf Wurzel und SK. Matsch und Schnee saugen an der Leistung


----------



## AlpinistTimm (26. Januar 2014)

Super, dass du antwortest. Ich war gestern auf Tour im Taunus.
War sehr matschig und hat Schnee gelegen, war aber sehr spaßig.
Bin höchstwahrscheinlich nächsten Samstag wieder unterwegs.
Fahre oft von Frankfurt mit dem Bike nach Falkenstein, von dort aus auf den Feldberg und anschließend zum Altkönig.

Grüße Timm


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2014)

Timm, bei dem pensum wirste Dich hier ehr langweilen. Dann mausste danach nochmal zum Feldi hoch


----------



## AlpinistTimm (26. Januar 2014)

Ach was, ich bin für alles offen und will mich auch im downhill verbessern.
Außerdem fahre vorher so oder so von FFM aus auf den Feldberg.


----------



## Juzo (27. Januar 2014)

sonntag um 11 ab hohemark ist auch immer enduro angesagt und eig immer ein paar pilots am start!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Januar 2014)

Juzo, wieviel hm macht ihr da so?


----------



## Juzo (27. Januar 2014)

so...geht schon 
ich frag mal, ob einer aufgezeichnet hat!
vom gefühl her würd ich sagen 700hm auf 25km...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Januar 2014)

Ich muss erstmal wieder langsam anfangen, bin länger nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen. 

Geht am Mittwoch in Wiesbaden wieder was?


----------



## Juzo (27. Januar 2014)

in der gruppe sind auch immer "anfänger" sepp!
try it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (27. Januar 2014)

ja Sepp, um Deine körperliche Fitness brauchst Du Dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Wir sind alle nicht fit...
und bei der Beteiligung zur Zeit fällt die Mittwochsrunde eigentlich immer aus


----------



## Juzo (27. Januar 2014)

ja genau so leute wie den oli meine ich


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Januar 2014)

warte nur ab bis Du in mein Alter kommst


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Januar 2014)




----------



## Juzo (27. Januar 2014)

3 jahre sind zwischen uns, oder? 
sepp lass dich von dem schwächling nicht voll labern 

ps: hab düsch lüb öli!!


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Januar 2014)

Jipp, aber das ist ein Haufen Holz  ... jetzt brauchst Du Dich auch nicht mehr einschleimen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2014)

Mittwoch steht Zahnarzt an  
Gestern wars verdammt rutschig


----------



## Nico98 (27. Januar 2014)

:-(


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2014)

Seit vorhin wackelt die Füllung. Hoffe das hält bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (27. Januar 2014)

ich klebs dir auch fest ;D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2014)

Hört sich verlockend an.


----------



## Nico98 (28. Januar 2014)

Sekundenklerber macht das schon


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Januar 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Seit vorhin wackelt die Füllung. Hoffe das hält bis Mittwoch.


ohje ... dann hoffen wir mal das Beste und Gute Besserung


----------



## AlpinistTimm (28. Januar 2014)

Seit ihr am Sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## Juzo (28. Januar 2014)

denke doch!
evt. wieder mit den jungs von "wheels over frankfurt" - wenn sie die tour wegen dem wetter nicht wieder verschieben!
anssonsten aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habe Urlaub und konnte mal wieder mitfahren.
Wird am Mittwoch gefahren?
Treffpunkt um 17h ?


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Februar 2014)

wenn sich ein paar Leute finden wäre ich auch dabei.
kann aber erst 18 Uhr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2014)

Dachte nicht das wir fahren. Werde morgen wohl tagsüber ne runde drehen. 
Bin also raus.


----------



## Nico98 (12. Februar 2014)

Jo ich wehr auch da bei aber auch nicht vor 18 Uhr (Oli wen sich was ändern sollte könntset du mir dan ne SMS schreiben? hab gleich bis heut abend keine gelegenheit ins internet zu schaun :-( )


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Februar 2014)

bin auch raus... hab mein Rad nicht dabei


----------



## Nduro (12. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann fällt es wohl eher flach. Vielleicht fahr ich morgens.


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Februar 2014)

Torsten, Mike: ja zur Zeit ist der Wurm drin... viel Spaß dann heute Mittag


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2014)

Ich sag nur Wurm. Nix biken.


----------



## Trailtastic (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo 

Ich bin Tom und habe seit kurzem ein Endürüm und wollte hier mal Fragen ob jemand oder mehrere lust haben mir ein Paar strecken rund um Wiesbaden zu zeigen.  

Würde mich sehr freuen. 

LG Tom


----------



## FR-Oli (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Tom, weiß nicht wann am WE mal wieder was hier in der Nähe geht aber komm doch mal bei der Mittwochs Endurorunde mit (wenn sie irgendwann nochmal stattfindet  )
Denke mal wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird geht wieder mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (18. Februar 2014)

Warum findet sie denn mittwochs nicht mehr statt?
Sollten wir mal wieder machen... regelmäßig! Früher war die mal dienstags  
Nightride mit Stefan etc. ist das noch parallel?


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Februar 2014)

Roland, diesen Winter ist irgendwie der Wurm drin ... viele der "Kern" Truppe melden sich hier leider überhaupt nicht mehr 
und seit ein paar Wochen habe ich dann auch die Lust verloren 
Wäre aber super wenn wir mal wieder ein paar Leute zusammen bekommen... da wäre ich direkt für zu haben


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. Februar 2014)

Wäre morgen mit dabei, allerdings nur wenn es etwas später losgeht, als 19 oder noch besser 19:30 Uhr


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2014)

Die Endurotour in Wiesbaden sollten wir auf jeden Fall wieder zur festen Institution machen! 
Winter ist immer etwas mau, das ist logisch... Nicht ins boxhorn jagen lassen 

Oli: Würdest du denn regelmäßig fahren? Welcher Wochentag wäre am besten?


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich fahre ich, bis auf die letzte Zeit, jede Woche...
Wir hatten uns alle auf Mittwoch geeinigt und dabei würde ich es von meiner Seite auch gerne belassen 
Wäre halt schön wenn sich auch mal wieder ein paar seltene Gesichter blicken lassen würden 

@ Frank: dann wären wir für morgen schonmal zu dritt. Wenn Du 19 Uhr schaffen würdest, wäre das super


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. Februar 2014)

Alles klar. Wenn es auf der Autobahn einigermaßen läuft sollte ich es auch bis 19 Uhr schaffen.


----------



## Nico98 (18. Februar 2014)

Alles klar morgen 19 sollte passen


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Februar 2014)

Morgen 19 Uhr Enduro Runde


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2014)

Wollt ihr mal eine Rundmail an alle Mitglieder machen, dass der Endurotreff wieder startet?

Schaut ja nicht jeder hier rein...

Paar Infos und Daten noch dazu, das motiviert sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (18. Februar 2014)

morgen kann ich leider nicht ... würde aber nächste Woche mit dabei sein!


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Februar 2014)

Sepp, ich versuche mal ne Rundmail zu schicken 
so ruft man die Enduro Runde wieder in Erinnerung


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2014)




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2014)

Gibt es einen Grund für die Panik??
Um diese Jahreszeit sind eh nur 5-6 Leute gefahren.
Aber schön das Ihr Euch Sorgen um uns macht 

Tag:
Der Dienstag wurde gegen Mittwoch getauscht, da hier alle konnten die immer fahren. Die 4 Leute die mal dazu gekommen sind oder kommen müssen sich halt einrichten.

Man muss halt auch sehen, dass sich im Winter halt nie jemand meldet um mitzukommen. Soweit ich weis, unter der Hand, gibt es welche die fahren. Die verabreden sich aber anderweitig da es hier eh keinen Sinn macht.

Die Endurorunde ist NICHT tod. Schlummert diesen Winter halt. 

Ach ja, die bescheidenen Trailverhältnisse laden auch nicht gerade ein.


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Februar 2014)

stimmt Mike, aber trotzdem ist es diesen Winter schon sehr Mau

Bist Du morgen am Start?
Mike, hat sich ja dann erledigt... hab grad gelesen das Du kein Bike zur Verfügung hast


----------



## CYBO (18. Februar 2014)

Panik?
Welcher Winter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2014)

Oli, wer hat denn letztens gemeint das er keinen Bock hat 

Sobald meine Gabel da ist, geht es wieder los. Also bei mir. Sehr gemütlich.


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Februar 2014)

Jipp, das war wohl ich  Mit der Kombi aus Strecken und Beteiligung fällt auch mal mir die Motivation schwer 
PS: gemütlich hört sich gut an


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2014)

@CYBO 
Jupp Panik.



> Warum findet sie denn mittwochs nicht mehr statt?
> Sollten wir mal wieder machen..*. regelmäßig!*





> Wollt ihr mal eine Rundmail an alle Mitglieder machen, dass der Endurotreff wieder startet?




@all
Es darf hier übrigens jeder eine Endurotour starten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> ....Mit der Kombi aus Strecken.....fällt...die Motivation schwer



Da muss man sich am WE schon zwingen. Im Moment isses einfach unrund. Sämtliche Trails am Sack oder zugelegt mit Ästen usw.
Da die Trailschmarotzer nichtmal Kleinigkeiten wegräumen, nervt dann auch noch der Aktuelle Zustand des befahrbaren.


----------



## herbi53 (19. Februar 2014)

Hier ist einer der "Trailschmarotzer", hat jemand Bock heute?


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Februar 2014)

das ist ja en seltener Besucher  
19 Uhr Treffpunkt Fasanerie


----------



## herbi53 (19. Februar 2014)

OK, geht auch etwas früher? 18:30?


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Februar 2014)

leider nicht... ich muss mein Rad noch holrn und Frank schafft es auch nicht vor sieben


----------



## herbi53 (19. Februar 2014)

OK, dann 19:00Uhr!


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Februar 2014)

Klasse Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (19. Februar 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @CYBO
> Jupp Panik.


Ja ok 

VIEL sPAß HEUTE!!


----------



## CYBO (23. Februar 2014)

@Juzo 
Wie war Feldberg heute?


----------



## Juzo (23. Februar 2014)

war ganz gut!
kleine truppe leider!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte ggf. in zwei Wochen auch nal wieder zum Feldberg!


----------



## Juzo (23. Februar 2014)

sag bescheid!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht aber auch mit dem downhillbike. Oder wär das schlimm?


----------



## CYBO (24. Februar 2014)

Am Mittwoch enduro tour?
Wenn ja wann wollt ihr starten?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (24. Februar 2014)

19:00 Uhr oder später wäre ich wieder mit dabei.


----------



## FR-Oli (25. Februar 2014)

Frank wenn Du es wieder einrichten kannst dann *19 Uhr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (25. Februar 2014)

Super! Dann bis Morgen


----------



## Nico98 (25. Februar 2014)

ich bin morgen nicht da bei (Bremse geht nicht  )


----------



## FR-Oli (25. Februar 2014)

Roland 
Nico schade


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Februar 2014)

Männers, ich muss leider absagen... hab noch ein Meeting reinbekommen... hoffe ihr fahrt trotzdem
Sorry das es so kurzfristig ist


----------



## CYBO (26. Februar 2014)

Ich bin da!


----------



## CYBO (26. Februar 2014)

Schade Olli 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (26. Februar 2014)

ja ist totaler Mist 
Viel Spaß euch  lasst es krachen


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Februar 2014)

Bin auch da.


----------



## CYBO (27. Februar 2014)

Gut wars! 
Erst SK dann rüber zur Platte über nerotal zurück zur Fasanerie 2:10 h. 
An der Platte wird übrigens auch oben Holz gemacht. Harvester war noch um halb neun da zu Gange.
Olli und Marcel waren schon unterwegs als wir dann los sind.


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## CYBO (27. Februar 2014)

Die nächsten zwei Mittwoche kann ich nicht, würde aber gerne Dienstags fahren. 
D.h. ich fahre nä. Di. 4. März 17:30 Uhr eine endurotour ab Parkplatz schützenhaus fasanerie.
Dauer je nach Lust, Truppe und Wetter aber min. 2 Stunden max. 3,5 stunden.


----------



## dario88 (27. Februar 2014)

geht auch etwas früher? vllt hat ja jemand urlaub und man könnte im hellen fahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Februar 2014)

Am Wochenende wird auch eine tour in Bad Kreuznach gefahren.


----------



## p.2-max (27. Februar 2014)

Hier ixh kann samstag früh.  Wer noch?


----------



## Rankin' (27. Februar 2014)

Jo, genau.
Ich bin Samstags und Sonntags def. in KH unterwegs. Karnevals-Kontrast-Radeln.
2-2,5h jeweils denk ich, länger macht mein Knie nicht mit.

Link Up!


----------



## Skydiver81 (1. März 2014)

würd mich gern morgen in KH anschließen um dem Karneval etwas aus dem weg gehen, wann und wo wäre den Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (1. März 2014)

Würde gerne morgen also jetzt am So in Kreuznach mitfahren... Wo und wann ist Treffpunkt ?

Gruß


----------



## Rankin' (1. März 2014)

11 Uhr, Parkplatz Salinental.


----------



## Skydiver81 (1. März 2014)

super , das ist auch mal eine vernünftige Uhrzeit


----------



## TheYetimax (2. März 2014)

War super in Bad Kreuznach. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde.


----------



## Rankin' (2. März 2014)

Jepp, Tour war spitze!


----------



## CYBO (3. März 2014)

Morgen noch wer am Start? Start 17 Uhr oder 17:30.



CYBO schrieb:


> Die nächsten zwei Mittwoche kann ich nicht, würde aber gerne Dienstags fahren.
> D.h. ich fahre nä. Di. 4. März 17:30 Uhr eine endurotour ab Parkplatz schützenhaus fasanerie.
> Dauer je nach Lust, Truppe und Wetter aber min. 2 Stunden max. 3,5 stunden.


----------



## Nico98 (3. März 2014)

Morgen geht nicht Mittwoch geht wieder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2014)

Mittwoch 14:30 kurze runde. Da ich nicht fit bin, gemütlich. Falls also wer Lust und Zeit hat.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2014)

Es will zwar eh keiner, aber ich muss absagen bzw. ich fahre früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. März 2014)

Wollen schon... leider war da irgendwas mit Arbeiten um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2014)

Kenn ich 
Ich kann das halt flexibel gestalten. Ich muss was tun. ich bin 4 Monate hinten dran. Mindestens.


----------



## TheYetimax (4. März 2014)

Ich fahr morgen mit zwei Kollegen in Bad Kreuznach - komm doch einfach mit. Wir starten um viertel vor zehn an dem Salinenparkplatz.


----------



## FR-Oli (4. März 2014)

Mike schade, Mittwoch 19 Uhr
wer ist dabei?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2014)

Wenn ihr das wieder macht oder Du mal wieder Zeit hast, bin ich dabei. Muss es dann nur etwas ehr wissen.
Ich brauch noch 2 Wochen um mal wieder rein zu kommen. Am WE war ich ziemlich am Ende. Was normal nicht so ist. Zumindest für das was ich gefahren bin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2014)

OLi denk an morgen Abend. Ich brauch Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (4. März 2014)

also morgen 19 Uhr bin ich da bei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (5. März 2014)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei.


----------



## FR-Oli (5. März 2014)

dann bleibts bei 19 Uhr


----------



## mtbikerFFM (5. März 2014)

yepp


----------



## Rankin' (5. März 2014)

Also, Samstag, den 08.03. gibts auch in KH wieder eine Runde!
Los gehts ab 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz im Salinental.
Natürlich sind auch alle Nicht-Gravity Pilots willkommen!


----------



## FR-Oli (6. März 2014)

war geil gestern mal wieder im fast trockenem Boden zu fahren


----------



## CYBO (6. März 2014)

Ist am Sonntag was geplant?


----------



## CYBO (9. März 2014)

Heute große Endurotour >4 STUNDEN Feldberg!! Immer wieder Hammergeil!
Danke an alle Mitstreiter, hat mega Laune gemacht.


----------



## FR-Oli (10. März 2014)

Mittwoch Enduro Time 
Wer ist dabei???


----------



## CYBO (10. März 2014)

17 Uhr wäre toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (10. März 2014)

Ich


----------



## FR-Oli (10. März 2014)

17 Uhr könnte sehr knapp werden... wie siehts mit 17:30 uhr aus?


----------



## CYBO (10. März 2014)

ok passt!


----------



## Nico98 (10. März 2014)

es ist sommer die runde statet wieder früher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. März 2014)

Ich hab Mittwoch eine Sitzung. Glaube nicht das ich das schaffe.


----------



## FR-Oli (10. März 2014)

Enduro Runde Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr


----------



## FR-Oli (11. März 2014)

Mike, so ein Mist... ob das nochmal was wird


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2014)

Ah jo.  Uhrzeiten sind im Moment eh ehr ungünstig. Ist alles so in der Übergangszeit zwischen hell und dunkel. Da fahr ich lieber mal am Tag. So wie nachher.


----------



## FR-Oli (11. März 2014)

mmmh... ist schon sehr geiles Wetter um im Hellen zu fahren  ... würde ich auch lieber machen
dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (12. März 2014)

Enduro Time


----------



## Nico98 (12. März 2014)

sorry mus absagen hab noch kein  Fahrrer :'( (meld mich wenn doch)


----------



## Nico98 (12. März 2014)

wie lang sol die heutige Runde dauern?


----------



## FR-Oli (12. März 2014)

mmmh keine Ahnung... da Roland heute dabei ist fahren wir vielleicht etwas weiter???
so 2 1/2 bis 3 h vielleicht


----------



## CYBO (12. März 2014)

Sorry bin leider raus 
Hab Magendarm.


----------



## FR-Oli (12. März 2014)

oh... alles klar.
Gute Besserung Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (12. März 2014)

Nico, dann mach Dir keinen Stress heute. Lassen wir es lieber ausfallen


----------



## Nico98 (12. März 2014)

ja passt mir auch besser heute so


----------



## FR-Oli (12. März 2014)

alles klar


----------



## dario88 (12. März 2014)

wie siehts mit sonntag aus? fährt da jemand?


----------



## FR-Oli (12. März 2014)

also ich nicht... frag doch mal im internen an


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. März 2014)

Glaube es soll ziemlich regnerisch werden am WE.


----------



## Skydiver81 (12. März 2014)

Hat jemand lust am WE in Kreuznach was zu machen?


----------



## dario88 (12. März 2014)

Wenn's nicht regnet am Sonntag gerne


----------



## Rankin' (13. März 2014)

Ich wollt wenns Wetter mitspielt diesen Samstag vielleicht an die HZ.
Sonntag is Programm mit der Frau.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. März 2014)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppes01 (13. März 2014)

Servus zusammen, ich hatte hier schon ein paar Mal gepostet bevor und währenddessen ich ins schöne feine Wiesbaden gezogen bin. Nun bin ich hier und muss die Gegend verstärkt be-radeln, alles besser kennen lernen etc pp.

Bislang hatt´s einfach leider noch nicht geklappt mit "mal bei gravity pilots und Konsorten mitfahren und so" - aaber.. jetzt wo die Sonne sooo schön scheint, Euer Vereinsfest naht und der Taunuswald so hammer einladend wirkt muss es einfach bald klappen.. 

Also ich bin wegen meinem Job neu in Wiesi und suche einfach Leute, die es lockerer angehn lassen.. nicht ganz so race-mäßig, sondern eher in Richtung "Genuss-Enduro" - wenn man das so sagen kann^^. Gibt es hier Leute, die quasi so auf diese Art fahren? Kann man sich mal anschließen?  Ich würd mich sehr über Antworten freuen - gerne auch per mail an philpetz(at)web.de  VG Phil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. März 2014)

Bergauf trifft das mit dem genuß-enduro zu würde ich sagen 

Dh wird auch gefahren, aber halt auch viel enduro-Touren. Schließ dich einfach an, wenn einer hier was postet.


----------



## FR-Oli (14. März 2014)

Jipp, die Mittwochs Enduro Runde bietet sich super dafür an 
Komm einfach mal mit....


----------



## chicco81 (15. März 2014)

Tach zusammen,
meine Name ist Torsten, bin 32 und komme aus Flörsheim.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es bei euch auch ein Grüppchen gibt die nicht so fit sind wir Ihr und der man sich vielleicht anschließen könnte ?
Bin selbst noch "Anfänger" und fahre meist alleine, aber auf dauer ist das doch enorm langweilig, daher suche ich jetzt ein paar Leute denen ich bischen auf den Geist gehen kann 

Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Ja logo! Fahr mit!!
Bergauf sind wir eh (meistens) gemütlicher unterwegs und machen auch öfters Pause zum quatschen. Ganz relaxed!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet fahre ich ne Endurotour im Rheingau. So gegen 12 Uhr.


----------



## dario88 (15. März 2014)

bin dabei.


----------



## peppes01 (15. März 2014)

@Sepprheingauner & FrOli: ok, cool, die Mittwochs-Enduro-Runde klingt super. Wann und wo (ab Fasanerie immer, oder?) geht es denn am kommenden Mittwoch los? 
*Sepprheingauner*
*Sepprheingauner*
*Sepprheingauner*


----------



## chicco81 (15. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen nicht regnet fahre ich ne Endurotour im Rheingau. So gegen 12 Uhr.




Wo würdet ihr denn starten, vielleicht würde ich mitfahren wenn´s recht ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

12:00 Johannisberg


----------



## chicco81 (15. März 2014)

Dann bin ich wenn nix dazwischen kommt dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Sauber!! Lass uns das Wetter im Auge behalten.

Straße: Im Flecken - Ecke Schulstraße


----------



## chicco81 (15. März 2014)

Alles klar.
Also bei Regen nein, bei bewölkt Ja ?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (15. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen nicht regnet fahre ich ne Endurotour im Rheingau. So gegen 12 Uhr.



 Dabei, wollten sowieso in Richtung Schlaraffenland und Co.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

^^ ja korrekt

^ geil, guter Plan. Redest du mit Lars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (15. März 2014)

Ok, dann bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe das ich morgen nicht allzu sehr zur Last falle


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Keine Angst 

Bring knirschützer und Helm mit. Welches bike fährst du?


----------



## chicco81 (15. März 2014)

Knieschützer und Helm ist ein Muss bei mir.
Ich fahr nen Rose Granit Chief


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Okay, passende Vorraussetzungen


----------



## dario88 (15. März 2014)

Normaler Helm oder full?
Bringe mal alles mit, Komme eh mit Auto..


----------



## chicco81 (15. März 2014)

<-----Anfänger,  hab nur nen normalen Helm


----------



## Skydiver81 (15. März 2014)

bin dabei, wenn es nicht regnet, wie lange soll die runde gehen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Halbschale reicht morgen aus. Fahren ja ne Tour!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. März 2014)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> bin dabei, wenn es nicht regnet, wie lange soll die runde gehen?


Ca. 2,5 Std


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. März 2014)

1200 Uhr schaffe ich nicht werde dann mit dem Burkhard um 1300 Uhr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddiee (16. März 2014)

Wuerde mich euch gerne anschliessen. Ich wuerde aus Mainz kommen, habe aber ehrlich keinen Plan wo ihr genau startet. Falls ihr mich mitnehmen wollt, wuerde ich mich über eine genauere Beschreibung des Startpunkts freuen. 

Merci!


----------



## Keepiru (16. März 2014)

Hier wären noch 2 die gern mitfahren würden..... Nachdem sich das Wetter um 180° gedreht hat.
Bikes und Helme ect vorhanden. Kann sich bitte mal jemand mit dem konkreten Treffpunkt melden? 
13:00 steht ja.


----------



## Keepiru (16. März 2014)

Laut Thread: 12:00, Johannisberg, Im Flecken..... Stimmt das? (Sorry... ist ein bischen unübersichtlich)


----------



## chicco81 (16. März 2014)

Also ich bin um 12:00 Uhr (wenn das Wetter so bleibt) an der Ecke im Flecken - Schulstraße.


----------



## chicco81 (16. März 2014)

Achso bevor ich es vergesse, wo parke ich denn am besten ?


----------



## dario88 (16. März 2014)

von mainz kommend über schiersteiner brücke richtung rüdesheim.
ansonsten google maps - johannisberg
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Im Flecken/@50.0040511,7.97906,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x47bde9478412da5d:0x97bba534d69e0c8b


----------



## Schneckenreiter (16. März 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> von mainz kommend über schiersteiner brücke richtung rüsselsheim.
> ansonsten google maps - johannisberg
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Im Flecken/@50.0040511,7.97906,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x47bde9478412da5d:0x97bba534d69e0c8b



STOP - Nicht Richtung Rüsselsheim, sondern Richtung RÜDESHEIM - das iss genau in die andere Richtung. Guggst du Routenplaner...


----------



## dario88 (16. März 2014)

uuups, meine ich doch ^^
ich ändere es schnell


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. März 2014)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Achso bevor ich es vergesse, wo parke ich denn am besten ?



Irgendwo in den Straßen, einfach suchen. Aber nicht beim Weingut Trenz auf dem Parkplatz, der ist privat

Bis gleich Leute, freu mich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (16. März 2014)

Allet klar, fahr dann mal jetzt los


----------



## paddiee (16. März 2014)

Bin leider doch raus. Schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Dennoch viel Spass!


----------



## Keepiru (16. März 2014)

Danke fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## Rankin' (16. März 2014)

Äh, what?


----------



## Keepiru (16. März 2014)

Zu kurz ich war, oder das Gap zu weit.....
Die Macht des Gaps hat mehr gemacht als die meine.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2014)

Uiuiui
Da war aber jemand deutlich zu kurz. Gute Besserung bringt da wohl nicht soooo viel. 

Hoffe fw. dir geht es besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (16. März 2014)

Mir ist nix passiert. Bei sowas tu ich mir gewöhnlich nicht weh.  Ich schaff das immer bei anderen Sachen.
Ich denke das Video dazu wird hier bald zu sehen sein.
Die dumme Aktion wurde gefilmt. 

Am meisten hat mir gestunken das ich nicht weiterfahren konnte und mangels Optionen abbrechen musste.


----------



## chicco81 (16. März 2014)

Keepiru da hattest wirklich Glück im Unglück und  der Knall war echt nicht von schlechten Eltern 

Auf jedenfall hat es ne Menge Spaß gemacht, danke an Sepp und den Rest der Jungs, hoffe das  warten war nicht sooo schlimm  .


----------



## Keepiru (16. März 2014)

Ersatzlaufrad ist schon drin. ^^
Ich glaube das Hinterrad wiegt mehr als der ganze Laufradsatz der da eigentlich reingehört. 
Felgen habe ich da, muss Speichen bestellen.... dann gibts neue Ringe. Vorn mach ich gleich mit neu bei der Gelegenheit.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (16. März 2014)

Sehr geehrte User, das Ende dieses Video Films wurde durch eine Erdbebenwarnungs App in Juttas i-Phone unterbrochen. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## dario88 (16. März 2014)

echt heftig..


----------



## chicco81 (16. März 2014)

Schneckenreiter, kannst du mir bitte das Foto/Fotos von heute bei Gelegenheit schicken, Danke.


----------



## chicco81 (16. März 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> echt heftig..


Definitiv und ich hab ja auch noch genau daneber gehockt ...


----------



## Keepiru (16. März 2014)

Ich hatte einfach nicht gerallt das ihr da in dem Flachstück reingetreten habt. 
Dachte: Lass laufen, das kommt dann gut hin. Naja.... hats nicht. Ich habe es beim Absprung schon gemerkt: "langt nit."


----------



## Tante.Ju (16. März 2014)

8 von 10


----------



## Kyron (16. März 2014)

Das war heute mein erster Sprung über nen Gap... war zwar knapp und bestimmt auch nicht sonderlich schön, aber egal!  . Danke fürs Einweisen und Erklären und allgemein Danke für die Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (16. März 2014)

11/10 
haha, das bild ist stark. nächstes mal bitte mit grillen und hoffentlich weniger "problemchen"


----------



## Skydiver81 (16. März 2014)

war eine schöne Tour, hat spaß gemacht und nächstes mal mit grillen ist ne ansage


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. März 2014)

Tour de Reparatour war das heute  

Steckachse abgerissen
Ventil raus, Luft raus
Kettenklemmer hinter dem obersten Ritzel
Pedalkante abgebrochen
Kette gerissen
Hinterrad zerstört

Respekt  

Hauptsache alle noch am Leben!
Ich fands cool, war ne super Truppe. 

Das mit dem Grillen beim nächsten mal steht 
Könnte in zwei Wochen wieder so weit sein, werde hier posten. Ähnliche Route.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. März 2014)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte User, das Ende dieses Video Films wurde durch eine Erdbebenwarnungs App in Juttas i-Phone unterbrochen. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.



Ich kam gerade den Hang hoch geschoben... Peng!! Dachte jetzt isses aus - wer schießt denn da? 
Krasser Knall.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. März 2014)

Das nächste mal werde da wohl auch mal am Start sein... bei eurer Verschleißtour  

Aber wer ist denn der junge Mann (4. von rechts im Bild)? Den hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs gesehen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2014)

Mach das!!

Bären halten Winterschlaf - das weiß man doch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2014)

Ich meine mich da übrigens an ein Gespräch gestern zu erinnern, welches mir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert hat:

"Trägst du eigentlich ein Protektorenjacket drunter?"
"Äh, nee..."


----------



## dario88 (17. März 2014)

@Sepprheingauner 
die frage war absicht, um ihm zu schmeicheln. ein geschultes auge sieht wenn jemand trainiert  haben uns ja danach ewig über training und ernährung unterhalten und den anschluss an euch verloren


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2014)

So so  gleich ne doppelte Ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (17. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich meine mich da übrigens an ein Gespräch gestern zu erinnern, welches mir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert hat:
> 
> "Trägst du eigentlich ein Protektorenjacket drunter?"
> "Äh, nee..."


sehr geil  ... so ist er unser Lars


----------



## Tante.Ju (17. März 2014)

... ich kann mich an dem Video gar nicht satt sehen ... und hören ... dieser Knall ... echt irre.
Zum Glück ist weiter nix passiert!


----------



## FR-Oli (17. März 2014)

das werde ich mir heute Abend auch mal anschauen...


----------



## chicco81 (17. März 2014)

Ich glaube ich kann mit euch nicht mehr mitfahren, heute morgen habe ich erstmal 1/2 Stunde gebraucht damit meine Beine nicht mehr aus Pudding sind und als ich dann mal gestanden hab, hatte ich das Gefühl als ob zwei Betonklötze an den Füßen und zwei Schraubzwingen an den Oberschenkeln sind


----------



## dario88 (17. März 2014)

da hilft nur noch mehr


----------



## raschaa (17. März 2014)

quäl dich du sau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2014)

Fahre morgen gemütlich zur HW und zum SK. 
So gegen 15 Uhr..

Falls wer zeit und Lust hat.


----------



## Larsen_TT (18. März 2014)

Hat mal richtig Spaß gemacht nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## FR-Oli (18. März 2014)

Mittwoch Enduro Runde bin ich leider raus... bin noch kaputt 

Hoffe das ihr trotzdem fahrt und genug seid


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (18. März 2014)

Kurze zwischenfrage ... wegen dem vereinstreffen ...am 23.  :

Bräuchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Richtung Offenbach ... wäre nett wenn sich jemand finden würde..


----------



## CYBO (18. März 2014)

Ich würde fahren! Wer noch?


----------



## MantaHai (18. März 2014)

Ich auch, bin heute etwas kränklich deswegen passt mir morgen besser. Aber Mike ich schreib hier nochmal ob ich heute vielleicht doch fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. März 2014)

Schaff es nicht. Arbeit


----------



## Nico98 (18. März 2014)

morgen dann jemand morgen am start?


----------



## CYBO (18. März 2014)

Logo! Wir fahren


----------



## Nico98 (19. März 2014)

Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (19. März 2014)

17:30h


----------



## Nico98 (19. März 2014)

super hoffendlich macht das Wetter auch mit


----------



## FR-Oli (19. März 2014)

Viel Spaß


----------



## CYBO (19. März 2014)

Wetter passt!


----------



## FR-Oli (19. März 2014)

Wetter ist leider geil... so ein Mist das ich nicht mit kann 

also lasst es krachen


----------



## CYBO (19. März 2014)

Stecke im Verkehr fest


----------



## Nico98 (19. März 2014)

wie lang dauert das den noch?  :'(


----------



## CYBO (19. März 2014)

War gut heute!


----------



## Rankin' (20. März 2014)

CYBO schrieb:


> Stecke im Verkehr fest


Ui, schmerzhaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (20. März 2014)

Oha


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. März 2014)




----------



## Larsen_TT (24. März 2014)

Wir wollen am Sonntag wieder mal in Johannisberg fahren Start 13.00 Uhr


----------



## FR-Oli (24. März 2014)

hört sich gut an... wenn es meinen Rippen bis dahin wieder besser, bin ich am Start


----------



## chicco81 (24. März 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag wieder mal in Johannisberg fahren Start 13.00 Uhr



Wieder so in etwa wie  Sonntag vor 1 Woche ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. März 2014)

Ich fürchte schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (24. März 2014)

War anstrengend aber spaßig, hätte nix dagegen das zu wiederholen .
Also wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin und vorallem mein Bike wieder da ist, würde ich wenn es recht ist wieder mit fahren.


----------



## Keepiru (24. März 2014)

sollte ich wieder erwarten am samstag bei meinem kunden fertig werden, bin ich auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## chicco81 (24. März 2014)

Keepiru schrieb:


> sollte ich wieder erwarten am samstag bei meinem kunden fertig werden, bin ich auch wieder mit dabei.



Dann komm ich auch ohne Fahhrad und mit Kamera


----------



## Keepiru (24. März 2014)

mich packts öfter mal hin, kaputt geht aber selten was. 
und heimtragen musste ich bislang erst 3x.


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. März 2014)

Das wird schon gut Oli, Jutta und Herr Wilhelm denke ich sind auch dabei


----------



## MantaHai (25. März 2014)

Ich bin auch Start.


----------



## Nico98 (25. März 2014)

Morgen an der Fananerie wieder  jemand da bei?


----------



## FR-Oli (26. März 2014)

ich kann leider noch nicht


----------



## Nico98 (26. März 2014)

Schad Oli dann noch mal gute besserung


----------



## FR-Oli (26. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2014)

Bin schon am Nachmittag unterwegs.


----------



## Rankin' (26. März 2014)

Steht morgen irgendwo was an?
Hab Urlaub und vielleicht Zeit.


----------



## Nico98 (26. März 2014)

morgen nicht heute ¿ so um 17:30


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2014)

Gruß von der Wurzel. Ich denke die Bäume liegen nur zufällig im Weg.


----------



## FR-Oli (26. März 2014)

Absicht war es bestimmt nicht


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. März 2014)

olli .. wird dir wohl zu weit sein aber ich fahre morgen ab ca. 15.30 / 16.00 ne runde im Binger wald 4 bis 5 trails ...  mit nem kumpel. und am fr ne KH runde ..


----------



## Keepiru (26. März 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt mal rüber an die Fasanerie, mal sehen ob ich euch finde.


----------



## FR-Oli (26. März 2014)

Andi, zu weit nicht aber hab im Moment die Rippen angeschlagen... wird leider nix mit dem biken 
		PS: hast Du Urlaub? oder warum kannst Du schon Mittags biken 

@ Keepiru, denke heute wird nichts gehen... hat sich keiner gemeldet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2014)

Bilder vom Handy sind immer quer. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. März 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Andi, zu weit nicht aber hab im Moment die Rippen angeschlagen... wird leider nix mit dem biken
> PS: hast Du Urlaub? oder warum kannst Du schon Mittags bike



So sieht's aus mein lieber


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. März 2014)

Noch mal offiziell mit kleiner Zeitänderung(!!!)

*Sonntag Endurotour im Rheingau ab Johannisberg

Startzeit 12:15 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Johannisberg*, Im Flecken Ecke Schulstraße


Wir fahren wieder eine gemütliche Endurotour über ca. 2.5 Stunden
Helm und Knieschützer sind Pflicht

Es geht wieder zu den berücksichtigen trails rund um Johannisberg 

Packt ausreichend Ersatzbikes, Ketten und Steckachsen ein 

Im Anschluss wird bei mir im Hof gegrillt!! Bitte bringt euch Essen/Trinken je nach Vorliebe mit. Wir können das vor der Tour in den Kühlschrank packen.

Gäste sind ebenfalls wieder willkommen, bitte hier anmelden.


----------



## FR-Oli (26. März 2014)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> So sieht's aus mein lieber


sehr geil. dann wünsche ich Dir eine schöne Zeit auf dem Bike


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. März 2014)

Danke ,Wetter ausnutzen !!! Morgen Bingentour, dann KH Tour dann Willingen mit dem Bigbike und wenn ich am So noch lebe ...mit dem Sepp und co in rheingau ...eiii das wird schee


----------



## Skydiver81 (27. März 2014)

bin wieder dabei, mach bisschen platz im Kühlschrank werd auch Tortellini Salat mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. März 2014)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> bin wieder dabei, mach bisschen platz im Kühlschrank werd auch Tortellini Salat mitbringen



Der Hammer


----------



## dario88 (27. März 2014)

bier+steaks+krautsalat bringe ich mit


----------



## chicco81 (28. März 2014)

Hi, Alex von AllMountains-Wiesbaden hat mich gefragt, ob er evtl. am Sonntag mitfahren kann. Wäre das in Ordnung für euch?


----------



## Nduro (28. März 2014)

Bin zwar nicht dabei, aber wieso sollte er nicht? 
Gäste sind doch immer gern gesehen. Und der Alex ist doch cool.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2014)

Klaro, gerne!


----------



## Juzo (28. März 2014)

ich werd wohl auch kommen!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2014)

Ich glaub das wird gut 

Edit:

Wetterprognose 22 C


----------



## chicco81 (28. März 2014)

Nduro schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht dabei, aber wieso sollte er nicht?
> Gäste sind doch immer gern gesehen. Und der Alex ist doch cool.



Ich bin ja nicht der Organisator und auch kein Mitglied ich kann das ja nicht einfach über euren Kopf hinweg bestimmen


----------



## chicco81 (28. März 2014)

Wäre das schlimm wenn es 2 Nudelsalate gibt ?


----------



## Nduro (28. März 2014)

Klar, hast ja recht. Fragen ist immer gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2014)

Gerüchten zufolge soll es am Sonntag auch was neues geben.  Was das wohl sein könnte


----------



## Larsen_TT (28. März 2014)

Kaltgeformtes Alu
Freu mich auf Sonntag


----------



## Rankin' (28. März 2014)

Scheint so als schaff ich das morgen mit HZ doch nicht. Würd mich dann doch Sonntag euch noch anschliessen.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (28. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge soll es am Sonntag auch was neues geben.  Was das wohl sein könnte


 
Was soll's denn schon Neues geben? Da müssten ja heute 2 Dumme ein Gedanken und 'ne Schaufel gehabt haben und im Schlaraffenland -piep- pämmpämm -piep- Steilkurve -piep- voll durch -piep- Steinfeld bis zum -piep. Aber sowas macht doch keiner!


----------



## MantaHai (29. März 2014)

Hat jemand Lust mich von Mainz oder Wiesbaden mit zum Sepp zu nehmen?


----------



## Juzo (29. März 2014)

kann morgen leider doch nicht!
viel spaß!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. März 2014)

Schade, gute Besserung!!



Denkt heute an die Zeitverschiebung


----------



## MantaHai (30. März 2014)

Ich muss zuviel lernen


----------



## Sagi (30. März 2014)

Ich komm auch mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (30. März 2014)

..krank im Bett...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. März 2014)

^schade Jungs. Demnächst mal wieder. 

13 Leute, 3 Stunden, 20°C, herrlich.... der Trailanteil war auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

Neid


----------



## Rankin' (31. März 2014)

Ja, schade das ich doch nicht mitkonnte. :-(

Btw hab ich grad meine erste Tour mit Klickpedalen gedreht. Scheiß die Wand an tun mir die Füße und Schienbeine weh. Ist das normal am Anfang?


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

Nein, dann sind deine Schuhe zu eng oder deine Kickis nicht richtig eingestellt ! Damit du dir nicht die Knie kaputt machst, würde ich mal diesen Experten anschreiben (http://www.fitexpert.de/) Für 30€ stellt er dir die richtig ein und zeigt dir wie du es in Zukunft selbst machen kannst. Sehr netter Typ, nur zu empfehlen! Ich habe seitdem ich bei dem war nie wieder Knieschmerzen gehabt, die 2 Jahre davor schon


----------



## chicco81 (31. März 2014)

War wieder sehr geil gestern, das Grillen am Ende war auch klasse.
Aber das beste gestern war HUGO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (31. März 2014)

für das Video, "Sau" geil 
Aber schon deprimierend wenn man dem Lars so in Ruhe zusehen kann


----------



## MantaHai (31. März 2014)

chicco81 schrieb:


> für das Video, "Sau" geil
> Aber schon deprimierend wenn man dem Lars so in Ruhe zusehen kann


Du bist noch nicht mit Max gefahren


----------



## CYBO (31. März 2014)

Abrollübungen über den Lenker haben wir auch trainiert


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. März 2014)

Stimmt! Hier der Beweis:


----------



## Schneckenreiter (31. März 2014)

Dummgebabbel auf höchstem Niveau - genial


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. April 2014)

-


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

am verlängerten Pfingstwochenende findet dieses Jahr wieder von Freitag bis Montag unser schon legendärer Endurotrip statt. Traumtrails erwarten uns 

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 15 begrenzt.
Näheres siehe internes Forum:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-elsass-pfingsten-2014.693531/

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Nico98 (1. April 2014)

Am Mittwoch bei der Enduro Runde jemand da bei?


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. April 2014)

Leider im Yoga!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2014)

Nee. Ist mir im Moment zu spät. Und zu fahren gibt es ja auch nix gescheites mehr. Wurzel im Eimer und altenstein war auch nich so geil. 

Enduro macht hier bald keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (1. April 2014)

Beim nächsten Ausritt bring ich mal den Antrag für die Mitgliedschaft mit, oder gibts da noch nen Ritual was ich durchlaufen muss


----------



## chicco81 (1. April 2014)

Ist zwar keine Endurotour...
Hat jemand Bock am Samstag nach Stromberg zufahren zur Eröffnungsfeier ?


----------



## Dave 007 (1. April 2014)

ist morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. April 2014)

Ich fahr Samstag nach Stromberg


----------



## Nico98 (1. April 2014)

Morgen währe ich da bei


----------



## FR-Oli (2. April 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nee. Ist mir im Moment zu spät. Und zu fahren gibt es ja auch nix gescheites mehr. Wurzel im Eimer und altenstein war auch nich so geil.
> 
> Enduro macht hier bald keinen Sinn mehr.


 
ja, da haste wohl leider Recht


----------



## FR-Oli (2. April 2014)

Nico, Dave, euch beiden viel Spaß falls ihr heute fahren solltet


----------



## Nico98 (2. April 2014)

Dave, heute dann um 17:30?


----------



## Dave 007 (2. April 2014)

Hallo Nico,
wenn möglich gerne schon um 17:00, sonst halt 17:30 (Lampe habe ich keine dabei)
@oli: Platte ist aber möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (2. April 2014)

Dave, ich war seit letztem Herbst selbst leider nicht mehr da, aber Roland sagte letztens das die Platte frei wäre


----------



## Nico98 (2. April 2014)

Dave. ok (bin dann hodfendlich pünktlich


----------



## Dave 007 (2. April 2014)

schöne Tour, Danke an Nico für die Geduld!


----------



## Dave 007 (2. April 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Dave, ich war seit letztem Herbst selbst leider nicht mehr da, aber Roland sagte letztens das die Platte frei wäre


noch aktuell


----------



## Nico98 (3. April 2014)

Dave, kein Proplen 
hat spass gemacht gestern


----------



## FR-Oli (3. April 2014)

Danke Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (5. April 2014)

hier auch nochmal, am sonntag bin ich mit nem kumpel in stromberg, wenn jemand lust hat


----------



## chicco81 (5. April 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> hier auch nochmal, am sonntag bin ich mit nem kumpel in stromberg, wenn jemand lust hat



Wann fahrt ihr denn ?


----------



## dario88 (5. April 2014)

erst so ab der mittagszeit wegen dem abendprogramm ..


----------



## Skydiver81 (5. April 2014)

Bin ab ca 10-11Uhr da..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. April 2014)

Geile Tour gestern:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lfyqburhouoorafk

Knackige 1250m Gesamtanstieg!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. April 2014)

Ich wollte kommenden Sonntag auch zum Feldberg und die entsprechende/ähnliche Runde fahren.

Haste noch mal Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. April 2014)

Wie war's denn?


Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Bin ab ca 10-11Uhr da..


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wie war's denn?


war gut, super Wetter, schnelle trockene strecke und viel los,um die mittags zeit waren oben am picknick tisch locker 30-40 Leute.
hat mal wieder spaß gemacht auf der Strecke


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich wollte kommenden Sonntag auch zum Feldberg und die entsprechende/ähnliche Runde fahren.
> 
> Haste noch mal Bock mitzukommen?


Jo, würde ich machen. Eventuell bauen wir noch ein Shuttle ein um mehr Höhenmeter herauszuholen. War nämlich nach der Runde echt platt, obwohl ich gerne noch mehr geballert wäre.


----------



## TheYetimax (8. April 2014)

Sonntag Feldberg find ich auch super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. April 2014)

Okay! Dann steht das mit Sonntag Feldberg fest.

Endurotour 
Uhrzeit ca 12:00 am Feldberg. Müssen wir noch genau ausmachen, wann und wo.


----------



## chicco81 (8. April 2014)

Also wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad wie die letzten Male ist wäre ich auch dabei ?
Alex wollte auch mitfahren soviel ich weis.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. April 2014)

Sauber, wär cool! 
Ist ne Ecke anspruchsvoller, aber du schaffst das schon


----------



## Micha-L (8. April 2014)

Bin diese Siason noch total unfit. Erst ca 200km geradelt und noch garnicht das Enduro benutzt. 

Wieviele HM muss man denn da etwa strampeln?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. April 2014)

Ich bin auch nicht fit. Wir fahren bergauf ganz entspannt.
Schätze es werden gute 800 hm werden.


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. April 2014)

Bin wohl auch dabei!


----------



## Nico98 (9. April 2014)

Heute bei der Endurorunde an der Fasanerie jemand da bei?


----------



## FR-Oli (9. April 2014)

ich noch nicht Nico 
werde erst am WE wieder probieren was noch geht


----------



## Nico98 (9. April 2014)

Schade Oli :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (9. April 2014)

Nico viel Spaß heute... hoffe das sich noch jemand findet der mitfährt


----------



## Nico98 (9. April 2014)

danke Oli
 ja mal schaun Wetter ist ja gut ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2014)

Nico, ich würde gern mitkommen. Hab sogar das Bike im Auto. Aber heute ist wieder der Runde Tisch... Ausgerechnet.
Hoffe ich kann demnächst mal am Start sein.


----------



## CYBO (9. April 2014)

Heute jemand unterwegs ? Fasanerie?


----------



## Nico98 (9. April 2014)

ok Sepp
ja ich


----------



## dario88 (9. April 2014)

Werde demnächst unter der Woche auch mal da sein. Ist ja jetzt länger hell und habe endlich n Dach träger. Nächste Woche dann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. April 2014)

Infos zur Endurotour am Feldberg, Sonntag 13.04. --- 12:00 Uhr!


Für die, die aus dem Rheingau kommen: Das Schiersteiner Kreuz ist am WE gesperrt! Etwas zeit einplanen.

Ansonsten für alle:

Wir fahren eine bergaborientierte Endurorunde 
Denkt an Helm, Brille und Knieschützer.

Es rumpelt dort auch mal ordentlich, ich bitte darum, dass jeder einen Ersatzschlauch dabei hat! Checkt bitte vorab eure Bikes durch, bei 20 Mitfahrern möchte ich keine unnötigen Ausfälle/Stops sehen.

Und packt euch Müsliriegel ein 
Und etwas Geld, dann können wir ggf am Fuchstanz mal ne gepflegte Pause einlegen.

Uns erwarten sicher etwas über 800hm. Wir gehen es bergauf gemütlich an, keine Rennen.

Bildet unbedingt Fahrgemeinschaften - sonst gibt's vor Ort sicher Parkplatzprobleme. Wichtig! Und kommt pünktlich.

12:00 Treffpunkt!!
http://goo.gl/maps/clCkU


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. April 2014)

De Babba hat gesprochen und wisst ihr was...?

Hadda recht!


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. April 2014)

20 Mitfahrer, Zähl ich da etwa für 2 oder was?
Ich nehme mir schön Worschtsupp mit, ein Müsliriegel reicht da nit. 

LD


----------



## dario88 (10. April 2014)

recht hast du lars  ich mach uns lieber paar protein pancakes


----------



## Schneckenreiter (10. April 2014)

Sonntach wird böse. Die Supp kannst vergesse. Beim Lars muss mer psychologisch vorgehe!
und ich weiss auch genau wie...


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. April 2014)

Schauen wir mal  alles.
Wer sein Rad bergab mehr schieben muss als fahren kann darf am Ende mit auf die Reitschule  geht auf de Verein.


----------



## chicco81 (13. April 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig meine Unterarme mitgenommen, die sind irgendwie nicht mehr vorhanden 

Sehr schöne Tour, mal was ganz anderes wie die letzten Male, hat dennoch  viel Spaß gemacht, Danke.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. April 2014)

Danke! Karfreitag gehts weiter


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. April 2014)

So ca. (  ) 22 Leute - großes Kino


----------



## CYBO (13. April 2014)

Oje ... hoffentlich gibts jetzt nicht noch mehr probs 

Danke Sepp bzw. Kevin! Super Tag heute! MEGA
Wann komm dein neuer downhiller Sepp? Nicolai ION gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. April 2014)

Vorraussichtlich KW 19...
Wenn ich auch bis dahin alle Teile da hab.

Aber dann geht's auch mal wieder in die Parks


----------



## MantaHai (14. April 2014)

Jo Leute mein Vorschlag für Karfreitag wäre der Felsenwanderweg Rodalben. Der 45km Singletrail in der Pfalz. Ich kann Guiden. Nach etwa 30km gibt es ne Hütte zum einkehren


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. April 2014)

^ den wie besprochen nicht, wenn so viel los ist. Müssen uns für Freitag was anderes einfallen lassen.

Hier das Wort zum Sonntag:


----------



## Larsen_TT (15. April 2014)

Sepp sehr Geil das Video bekommst du von mir den ersten Stern. 
Ich freu mich schon auf Freitag


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2014)

Endurorunde Mittwoch 17:30
wer ist dabei?


----------



## TheYetimax (15. April 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Endurorunde Mittwoch 17:30
> wer ist dabei?


Bin wahrscheinlich dabei. Braucht man für die Tour ein Licht, oder kommen wir noch im Hellen zurück? Und ist der Startpunkt beim Schützenhaus?


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2014)

also ich habe die Lichtsaison bereits abgeschrieben 
wir kommen in der Dämmerung zurück denke ich... müssen dann halt etwas schneller fahren, aber das kannst Du ja 
Jipp Startpunkt Schützenhaus


----------



## Dave 007 (15. April 2014)

wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2014)

super Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. April 2014)

Nächstes Mal zeige ich euch dann eine bessere Alternative zum Sandplacken DH. Steiler, geiler. Mit flowigen Anliegern, sattem Gefälle und hängenden Kurven, sowie ein paar Minikickern. Ist direkt neben der alten DH-Strecke, aber recht gut versteckt.


----------



## chicco81 (15. April 2014)

Ich würde Freitag auch mitfahren  wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt .
Bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. April 2014)

Freitag früh gehts nach Neustadt in der Pfalz!


----------



## TheYetimax (15. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Freitag früh gehts nach Neustadt in der Pfalz!


Ja cool! Ich versuche auch am Start zu sein. Würde gerne mal wieder vom Kalmit runter fahren...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. April 2014)

Sauber! Treffen uns vor ort okay?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (15. April 2014)

Das wird wieder gut. Ich kann es fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. April 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Endurorunde Mittwoch 17:30
> wer ist dabei?


Werde auch da sein. Es darf nur nicht regnen. Muss mein Bike mitnehmen und keine zeit zum Putze.


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. April 2014)

Dito Freitag steht mit Frühstück im Rucksack


----------



## FR-Oli (16. April 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Werde auch da sein. Es darf nur nicht regnen. Muss mein Bike mitnehmen und keine zeit zum Putze.


 sehr geil Mike 
dann also heute Enduro um 17:30


----------



## FR-Oli (16. April 2014)

wie sieht es denn bei den Fragezeichen Teilnehmern aus? Wer ist heute noch definitiv am Start?


----------



## TheYetimax (16. April 2014)

Bin am Start.


----------



## herbi53 (16. April 2014)

Yepp!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2014)

Wo wollen wir lang?
altenstein Hw und sk?
Dann sollte es auch schon recht dunkel werden im Wald. 

Denke inkl. Platte dauert zu lange.


----------



## herbi53 (16. April 2014)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## FR-Oli (16. April 2014)

hört sich gut an... danke für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## chicco81 (16. April 2014)

Wann soll das denn eim Freitag starten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GX-86 (16. April 2014)

Ich schaue gleich auch vorbei...

Gruss Flo


----------



## FieseLiese (16. April 2014)

Habt ihr denn meine Grußworte an der Fasanerie heute gesehen??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2014)

Lisa, leider nein. Wo gehste auf und warum kommste net?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2014)

Kleine runde heute aber schee. Mit bierchen danach im Schützenhaus.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. April 2014)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn meine Grußworte an der Fasanerie heute gesehen??


 Hab gesehen das hinter Olli's Bus was in den Boden gekratzt war  ... konnte es aber leider nit lesen 
wo hast Du Dich denn rumgetrieben? die Runde findet um 17:30 statt! gelle


----------



## FieseLiese (17. April 2014)

Da stand auch bloß "Hallo Piloten" 
Bin schon eine Stunde früher losgefahren - mir wärs sonst zu spät geworden und es passt auch nie mit meinem Feierabend zusammen...


----------



## FR-Oli (17. April 2014)

ach das ist ja doof... da warst Du ganz alleine unterwegs  ???


----------



## FieseLiese (17. April 2014)

War eh nicht allzulang unterwegs  Aber ich glaube, ich hab euch gesehen. Hatte noch kurz gewartet, aber anscheinend seid ihr anders gefahren, als ich dachte.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. April 2014)

oh das ist schade  
ja wir haben einen anderen Aufstieg gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (17. April 2014)

waas geht am fr?


----------



## chicco81 (17. April 2014)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß am Freitag, ich darf arbeiten gehn 
Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei ....


----------



## FieseLiese (18. April 2014)

Hat jemand Pläne für morgen?


----------



## Tante.Ju (18. April 2014)

Tolle Tour und geniale Truppe heute in Neustadt! Danke für All-inklusive-Service (Holzi-Sepp-Shuttle, Lars-Gourmet-Schnittchen und Unbelievable-Sepp-Guiding)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. April 2014)

Tante.Ju schrieb:


> Tolle Tour und geniale Truppe heute in Neustadt! Danke für All-inklusive-Service (Holzi-Sepp-Shuttle, Lars-Gourmet-Schnittchen und Unbelievable-Sepp-Guiding)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 286747



Danke  - geil wars!!


----------



## chicco81 (19. April 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand bzw. hat jemand Lust ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (20. April 2014)

Ich wünsche euch allen Frohe Ostern und viel Spaß beim Eier suchen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. April 2014)

Wünsche ich dir / euch auch!


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. April 2014)

Oli und ich treffen uns heute am oberen Parkplatz der Zange11 Uhr, Trails and more
 Kuckst du


----------



## Schneckenreiter (21. April 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Oli und ich treffen uns heute am oberen Parkplatz der Zange11 Uhr, Trails and more
> Kuckst du



Ganz erstaunlich, was man im Wald so alles findet - Überraschungsgäste im Märchenwald, fliegende Tobis über der Mietzekatze und bauende Vorsitzende im Schlaraffenland


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2014)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Ganz erstaunlich, was man im Wald so alles findet - Überraschungsgäste im Märchenwald, fliegende Tobis über der Mietzekatze und bauende Vorsitzende im Schlaraffenland



Klingt nach nem geilen Tag 

Cool, dass ihr da wart!!!
Sind doch wieder ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen. 

Wer mitmachen will ist jederzeit herzlich eingeladen!!


----------



## FR-Oli (21. April 2014)




----------



## chicco81 (21. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sind doch wieder ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen.
> 
> Wer mitmachen will ist jederzeit herzlich eingeladen!!



Bei was mitmachen  ??


----------



## Schneckenreiter (21. April 2014)

Spezial Antwort für öffentliches Forum: Bei der Gestaltung unserer Grundlage für fröhliche vertikale Fortbewegung.


----------



## chicco81 (21. April 2014)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Spezial Antwort für öffentliches Forum: Bei der Gestaltung unserer Grundlage für fröhliche vertikale Fortbewegung.



Ich hoffe ja, das ich bald Zugriff auf das Interne habe 

Aber wenn Hilfe benötigt wird, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2014)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, das ich bald Zugriff auf das Interne habe
> 
> Aber wenn Hilfe benötigt wird, bin ich gerne dabei.



Angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (21. April 2014)

Ne aufm Feldberg warst du ja so schnell weg, da konnte ich dir doe Anmeldung nicht geben .


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2014)

Einscannen und zumailen geht auch.


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. April 2014)

Ich denke dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, Grandios


----------



## FR-Oli (22. April 2014)

Míttwoch Enduro um 17:30 Uhr


----------



## chicco81 (22. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Einscannen und zumailen geht auch.



Erledischt


----------



## herbi53 (22. April 2014)

Bin im Urlaub


----------



## FR-Oli (22. April 2014)

herbi53 schrieb:


> Bin im Urlaub


 dann einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. April 2014)

Auch im Urlaub.


----------



## Larsen_TT (22. April 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dabei zusein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (22. April 2014)

Ich bin neu ;-) Würde aber morgen genre mal mitkommen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. April 2014)

Ich auch!


----------



## Dave 007 (22. April 2014)

fahre auch mit


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

batisan schrieb:


> Ich bin neu ;-) Würde aber morgen genre mal mitkommen.


Gerne, dann willkommen bei der heutigen Endurorunde . Heute 17:30 an der Fasanerie
 Lars, Sepp & Dave... sehr geil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. April 2014)

Rad ist an Bord


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Rad ist an Bord


 ei sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (23. April 2014)

Versuche auch zu kommen.  Bin aber nicht sicher wegen Job :/


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

gib alles Dario


----------



## CYBO (23. April 2014)

Letztens im Wald:




Muss mal schauen heute Abend.


----------



## GX-86 (23. April 2014)

Bin auch dabei. Bis später. 
Gruss Flo


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

sehr geil Flo


----------



## Nico98 (23. April 2014)

Bin warscheinlich auch da bei, Dave könntest du mich dann mitnemen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. April 2014)

Mist, bin gerade angekommen und muss schon wieder passen  amelie ist krank, ich darf antanzen.
Dave wartet auf euch an der Quelle!


----------



## dario88 (23. April 2014)

auch nicht geschafft.. bin später nochmal in den gowa gefahren als entschädigung


----------



## FR-Oli (23. April 2014)

war wieder sehr geil heute Männers


----------



## Schneckenreiter (27. April 2014)

So. Hier mal ein Ziel für 2014:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fyID38j2lIs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (27. April 2014)

hammer geil!!!


----------



## FR-Oli (28. April 2014)

da werde ich vorher noch ein bissl trainieren müssen


----------



## Deleted 248730 (28. April 2014)

Hi, wie fit muss man den sein um bei euch mithalten zu können ... bzw. kann man als bisschen besserer Anfänger bei euch mithalten?


----------



## FR-Oli (28. April 2014)

kann man


----------



## Schneckenreiter (28. April 2014)

Also wenn Du so fährst wie Du auf Deinem Profilbild aussiehst, dann passt es


----------



## FR-Oli (30. April 2014)

Denke mal Enduro fällt aus heute


----------



## Dave 007 (30. April 2014)

kann heute nicht, ansonsten könnte man aber doch auch eine längere Tour (Strecke wie im Sommer) fahren? evtl. auch mal eine andere Ecke in der Nähe wie z.B. Schlangenbad?

wie sieht es mit Feldberg / Hohemark aus? Werde da unter der Woche wohl jetzt öfter mal fahren. Wäre das zumindest für einige aus der Endurotruppe nach der Arbeit erreichbar? werden aber mind 3 Stunden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2014)

Oder Schlangenbad oder Rheingau!


----------



## Nico98 (30. April 2014)

Kann auch nicht. Bin noch kaput :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (30. April 2014)

Feldberg oder Rheingau hört sich gut an 
nächstes mal denne
Nico was ist los?


----------



## herbi53 (30. April 2014)

...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2014)

Dave, du kennst dich aus. Oder? 
Feldberg bin ich dabei unter der Woche. 
Sollten aber mal überlegen wie wir das lösen könnten ohne von ganz unten bis hoch treten zu müssen. Denke das raubt tierisch zeit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2014)

Ich bin für heute wohl raus. Bin beim Zahnarzt


----------



## FR-Oli (30. April 2014)

herbi53 schrieb:


> Wieso fällt Enduro heute aus???


 Marcel, Strecke ist nicht mehr einsatzbereit


----------



## Nico98 (30. April 2014)

Oli hab mich am SK am Freitag gelegt... Arm gestaucht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (30. April 2014)

oh kacke. Gute Besserung


----------



## Nico98 (30. April 2014)

Danke aber es ist schon wieder ganz gut geworden ;-)


----------



## FieseLiese (2. Mai 2014)

Morgen jemand Lust auf eine Tour im Raum Wiesbaden oder vllt. auch Stromberg? Bei Stromberg wär Zusammenfahren ab Wiesbaden oder Umgebung allerdings super - mein Auto is nur noch begrenzt fahrtauglich...


----------



## batisan (3. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte morgen gegen 13 oder 14h nach Stromberg fahren. 
Bin momentan noch alleine und freue mich über jeden der mitkomme mag ;-)


----------



## Rankin' (5. Mai 2014)

Im Harz-Urlaub noch besprochen, jetzt schon auf unserer Showbühne:

Die nächste *Enduro-Tour im schönen Bad Kreuznach* steht an.
Termin ist *Sonntag, der 18.05*.
Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel und richte mich gerne nach euch. Ca. 10:00?

Tourlänge hab ich keine Ahnung, schätze mal so 20-25km, 800hm. 3 Std. 

Treffpunkt am Parkplatz an der Saline Theodorshalle, der kostet nichts.

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## chicco81 (5. Mai 2014)

Ist die Tour auch was für Anfänger ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Mai 2014)

Adam Schlang - you have been featured! Movies for your Monday on PB: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Movies-For-Your-Monday-May5-2014.html


----------



## chicco81 (5. Mai 2014)

Hab verstanden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2014)

@Rankin' 

Dabei.
Darf es nur nicht vergessen. Komme Samstag aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## Rankin' (6. Mai 2014)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Ist die Tour auch was für Anfänger ?


Ja, klar. Alles auch für Anfänger machbar. Gar kein Problem. Wir warten auch auf jeden.



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Rankin'
> 
> Dabei.
> Darf es nur nicht vergessen. Komme Samstag aus dem Urlaub zurück.


Super, ich mach den Reminder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2014)

Mercy


----------



## Rankin' (7. Mai 2014)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Im Harz-Urlaub noch besprochen, jetzt schon auf unserer Showbühne:
> 
> Die nächste *Enduro-Tour im schönen Bad Kreuznach* steht an.
> Termin ist *Sonntag, der 18.05*.
> ...


@navarin, @Horns3n, @tmac111 , @Re4lJuNgLiSt, @Skydiver81


----------



## Samsara (7. Mai 2014)

Läuft heute was um 17:30 an der Fasanerie? Wetter sieht doch ganz gut aus...


----------



## navarin (7. Mai 2014)

@Rankin' : Bock ja, aber bin Sonntags wahrscheinlich nicht in der Nähe. Weiß das erst kurzfristig


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. Mai 2014)

dabei


----------



## st3f4n (8. Mai 2014)

@Rankin' ich werfe meinen Anfängerhut auch mal in den Ring. Kenne mich da allerdings nicht aus. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt? 10Uhr klingt nach 'nem Plan.


----------



## Rankin' (8. Mai 2014)

st3f4n schrieb:


> @Rankin' ich werfe meinen Anfängerhut auch mal in den Ring. Kenne mich da allerdings nicht aus. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt? 10Uhr klingt nach 'nem Plan.



Treffpunkt am Parkplatz an der Saline Theodorshalle, der kostet nichts.


----------



## st3f4n (9. Mai 2014)

Merzi @Rankin'. Fahrt ihr bei jedem Wetter?


----------



## Rankin' (9. Mai 2014)

Naja, ich denke wenns da durchgehend runtermacht wie aus Eimern kann mans auch verschieben, aber bei so'n bissl gepittere kann man ruhig fahren.
Die Trails in KH sind auch nicht so anfällig für Regen wie z.B. in Wiesbaden.

Werde am 18.05. aber definitiv morgens mal aus dem Fenster schauen und nochmal updaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st3f4n (9. Mai 2014)

Sorry bin für morgen leider raus. Mein Grill wurde leider heute nicht wie geplant geliefert, jetzt muss ich morgen auf den Hermes warten sonst muss ich mir Montag dafür frei nehmen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2014)

Das Ist doch nächste Woche.


----------



## st3f4n (12. Mai 2014)

Uups, im Kalender verrutscht. Gut dass mein Grill nicht geliefert wurde, sonst hätte ich alleine dort gestanden.


----------



## Rankin' (16. Mai 2014)

So, nochmal der Reminder!

--->


"Die nächste *Enduro-Tour im schönen Bad Kreuznach* steht an.
Termin ist *Sonntag, der 18.05*.
Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel und richte mich gerne nach euch. Ca. 10:00?

Tourlänge hab ich keine Ahnung, schätze mal so 20-25km, 800hm. 3 Std. 

Treffpunkt am Parkplatz an der Saline Theodorshalle, der kostet nichts.

Wer hat Lust?"


----------



## st3f4n (16. Mai 2014)

Diese Woche leider raus. Hatte das falsch im Kalender.


----------



## Larsen_TT (18. Mai 2014)

Fahr heute mit Sepp und Burkhard mal nach Schlangenbad, Sepp du müsstest mal genauere Informationen rein schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2014)

Wir treffen uns um 11:15 an der Aral Tanksrelle in Martinsthal. 
Von da aus erst mal mit dem Auto nach Bärstadt zum Sportplatz, dem eigentlichen Startpunkt.

Wir fahren dann ca. 3 Stunden Endurotour in Schlangenbad, Eltville und Kiedrich. Trails trails trails


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2014)

Kreuznach war sehr geil und der Biergarten hat auch gefallen.
Tip Top


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2014)

@ Kreuznachtour heute
Kurzer Nachtrag zum Biergartenthema: Gang

Hier die beste Gang die ich je im Fernseh gesehen hatte. Man beachte die Begrüßung und die Anwärtergeschichte.
Könnt mich bepissen. Aber die sind halt insgesamt er Hammer.

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/taff/video/mofa-gang-die-kobras-clip


----------



## Rankin' (19. Mai 2014)

Wart ab, wenn ich die Flamingos gründ, dann können die einpacken.


Tour hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2014)

Kauf aber genügend Aufnäher. Nicht das Du einen Aufnahmestop machen musst


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Mai 2014)

KH Tour bei dem Wetter gestern war bestimmt der Hammer... schade das ich keine Zeit hatte
Mike, so hart wars nicht oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2014)

Ich war begeistert. Der letzte Anstieg auf der Straße war hart, aber mit besserer kondi eig. OK

Der erste Aufstieg war top.


----------



## FR-Oli (20. Mai 2014)

sag ich doch


----------



## FR-Oli (20. Mai 2014)

morgen Enduro bin ich leider nochmal raus... und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## Nico98 (20. Mai 2014)

schade Oli 
jemand anderes morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (27. Mai 2014)

Morgen jemand lust auf eine Endurotour?


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Mai 2014)

bin raus... keine Zeit und Bike ist zerlegt... 
dieses Jahr ist der Wurm drin


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Mai 2014)

hoffe das es ab nächster Woche besser wird


----------



## Nico98 (28. Mai 2014)

schade Oli dann bau mal dein Bike wieder zu sammen (kaputt?)


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Mai 2014)

innenlager knackt unschön


----------



## Dave 007 (28. Mai 2014)

heute nicht, Freitag - je nach Wetter - aber Feldberg so gegen Mittag


----------



## Nico98 (28. Mai 2014)

Würde gerne, ist aber zu weit weg für mich. Am Freitag mittag würde ich auch Fahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Mai 2014)

Es ist wieder soweit!!!
*Sonntag Fette Freeride tour im Rheingau ab Johannisberg - die legendäre Runde 

Startzeit 12:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Johannisberg, Im Flecken Ecke Schulstraße*


Wir fahren wieder eine gemütliche Tour mit allerlei technischen und anspruchsvollen Einlagen, fetter Airtime, mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden
Helm und Knieschützer sind Pflicht.

Wetter soll auch der Knaller werden! Also meldet euch fleissig an - diesmal nur für Mitglieder!!


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Mai 2014)

da versuche ich dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2014)

Kann mich jemand von Erbach aus mitnehmen zur Tour von Sepp???
Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei Ich bin dabei


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2014)

von Stromberg letzte Woche
Frei nach dem Motto kammer mo mache


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand Bock morgen Mittag nach Stromberg zu fahren?
Schön gepflegt rasen bei gutem Wetter, was will Mann mehr?
Alles Training für den Elsass! Ich bin bereit auch wenn es hässlich wird!


----------



## chicco81 (30. Mai 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock morgen Mittag nach Stromberg zu fahren?



An wieviel Uhr hast du gedacht ?


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Mai 2014)

Ich denke so ab 11 oder 12 Uhr


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Mai 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 296237
> von Stromberg letzte Woche
> Frei nach dem Motto kammer mo mache


 PämmPämm... der König der Lüfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (30. Mai 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Ich denke so ab 11 oder 12 Uhr



Das ist zu früh, schade.
Wegen Sonntag hab ich dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. Juni 2014)

War eine schöne Runde in Johannisberg hat wie immer viel Laune gemacht


----------



## FR-Oli (1. Juni 2014)

jipp, sehr geil


----------



## MantaHai (1. Juni 2014)

Ultra Steile Geile!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Juni 2014)

Machen wir demnächst nochemo  
Video kommt bald...!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juni 2014)

Da isses:


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. Juni 2014)

Sepp einfach super, das war ein schöne Runde und ein geiles Vid.!


----------



## FR-Oli (3. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch Enduro???
wer wäre alles dabei?


----------



## Nico98 (3. Juni 2014)

ja gerne


----------



## Larsen_TT (3. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch könnte klappen wie immer 17.00 Uhr in Wi wie immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (3. Juni 2014)

jo passt mir gut


----------



## chicco81 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube ich würde mich mal anschließen bei eurer Endurotour, wo ist denn der Treffpunkt ?


----------



## FR-Oli (3. Juni 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Mittwoch könnte klappen wie immer 17.00 Uhr in Wi wie immer?


  nee nee Lars... mache mer lieber *17:30* Uhr wie immer. Sonst wird es bei mir zu eng
Torsten, Parkplatz vor dem Schützenhaus and der Fasanerie


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kann nicht. Opfere den Tag für Donnerstag


----------



## Larsen_TT (3. Juni 2014)

Das klingt doch gut


----------



## Nico98 (4. Juni 2014)

Wie lang soll dann die Tour heute  gehen?


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Juni 2014)

kommt drauf an wo wir hin wollen... für die große Runde werden wir knapp 3h brauchen
Mike, schade  sehen uns dann wahrscheinlich morsche


----------



## Nico98 (4. Juni 2014)

ich werd gegen halb 8-8 mit genommen


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Juni 2014)

mmmh... mache mer schon irgendwie oder Du kürzt dann halt ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (4. Juni 2014)

jo dann bis später


----------



## Nico98 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub das wird heute nichts (Arm streikt ein wenig  und Wetter schlägt um)


----------



## Larsen_TT (4. Juni 2014)

Das Wetter ist schlecht vielleicht wird ja noch was


----------



## Nico98 (4. Juni 2014)

Hoffentlich


----------



## chicco81 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht, meiner einer ist zu doof ne Gabel einzubauen


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Juni 2014)

Lars, Torsten, hab euch ne PN geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (4. Juni 2014)

alles klar Torsten , habs zu spät gesehen


----------



## Nico98 (4. Juni 2014)

na ja das Regenradar sieht nicht sehr vertrauensvoll aus.


----------



## Larsen_TT (4. Juni 2014)

War sehr geil heute trotz regen


----------



## Nico98 (4. Juni 2014)

Ja hat bis auf das Wetter euch Spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Juni 2014)

knaller


----------



## FieseLiese (5. Juni 2014)

Viele Grüße aus dem Hochschwarzwald, Jungens!


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Juni 2014)

ja mach uns ruhig neidisch 


nee Spaß, sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Juni 2014)

Lisa, da kommen wir dich mal besuchen!!

Morgen gehts aber erst mal 4 Tage ins Enduro Elsass


----------



## FR-Oli (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## Nico98 (10. Juni 2014)

Morgen wieder eine Endurorunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kassenwart (11. Juni 2014)

Also ich wär' heut' auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit dabei.
Wann würden wa uns denn treffen?


----------



## Nico98 (11. Juni 2014)

sorry muss heut doch absagen.:-(


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Juni 2014)

Ric, dann musste wohl alleine los


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2014)

Ric, ich fahr kurzfristig um 17 Uhr los. EH und HW. Danach Sk. Kawa is dann auch noch dort.


----------



## Micha-L (14. Juni 2014)

Hoffe das hat keinen von uns hier im Forum betroffen?

Gerüchten zufolge gab es einen schweren Fahrradunfall auf einem Waldweg dort...


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch Endurorunde 17:30 Uhr 
wer ist am Start?


----------



## batisan (17. Juni 2014)

Dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2014)

Verdammt. Ich hab nen Termin. 
Bin wohl raus. 

Oli, der Wurm kommt nicht raus.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Juni 2014)

kenne ich irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juni 2014)

sorry... bin leider auch raus heute... hab noch nen Meeting reinbekommen


----------



## Nico98 (18. Juni 2014)

Weiß noch nicht ob ich kann :-\und wo dann?


----------



## batisan (18. Juni 2014)

Da es eh so aussieht als ob keiner kann, mach ich auf der Arbeit auch noch ein bischen länger. Ich werde aber trotzdem ne Runde ab Fasanerie drehen. Dann aber erst gegen 18:30 - 19h. Falls dann jemand interesse haben sollte, kann sich gerne angeschlossen werden.


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juni 2014)

leider werde ich auch dann nicht schaffen... wünsche Dir aber viel Spaß bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## Nico98 (18. Juni 2014)

Sorry, bei hats heut auch nicht geklappt


----------



## Nico98 (18. Juni 2014)

Sorry, bei hats heut auch nicht geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (24. Juni 2014)

*Enduro Runde Mittwoch*
gibt es Interessenten???
wollte nur mal allgemein fragen... kann sein das ich morgen wieder nicht kann


----------



## Nico98 (24. Juni 2014)

Ja denk schon


----------



## batisan (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte auch interesse ;-)
Bei mir gerne auch später, wenn es sich bei dir dann entzerrt...


----------



## Nico98 (24. Juni 2014)

Um wieviel Uhr denkt ihr da so?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei. Später als 17:30 macht aber wenig Sinn.


----------



## batisan (24. Juni 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Später als 17:30 macht aber wenig Sinn.



Dann bleiben wir bei 17:30 ;-)


----------



## FR-Oli (25. Juni 2014)

werde es auch schaffen


----------



## Nico98 (25. Juni 2014)

bin auch dabei :-D


----------



## FR-Oli (25. Juni 2014)

heute große Runde mit Platte?


----------



## Nico98 (25. Juni 2014)

ja gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (25. Juni 2014)

ei dann schauen wir mal wie weit wir kommen


----------



## batisan (25. Juni 2014)

Stehe im stau. Wird wahrscheinlich 10min später...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juni 2014)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Juni 2014)

jipp


----------



## Mottfried (26. Juni 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> jipp


Wart ihr gestern die 4 Mann, die von der Platte Richtung Eiserne Hand/Schläferskopf unterwegs waren - so um 1830-1900 Uhr?


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Juni 2014)

nochmal jipp


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch 17:30 Abfahrt.
Ich würde die platte weglassen und die Zeit für was anderes nutzen. 
Bissle Airtime. 
Nächstes mal wieder platte.


----------



## FR-Oli (1. Juli 2014)

bin raus. Die Frau hat morsche Geburtstag
Wetter soll aber sehr geil werden


----------



## batisan (1. Juli 2014)

Ich bin morgen leider auch raus, muss wahrscheinlich länger arbeiten. Nächste Woche bin ich aber definitiv wieder am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mit fahren kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juli 2014)

Männer, dann bis nächste Woche. Bin dann morgen einfach früher unterwegs. Wie es sich ergibt halt.


----------



## Nico98 (1. Juli 2014)

ok so werde ich es vielleicht auch machen. :-D


----------



## FR-Oli (7. Juli 2014)

wie sieht es aus mit Enduro am Mittwoch???
wer ist dabei???

... wollte nur schonmal rechtzeitig anfragen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2014)

Muss den kleinen hüten. Wenn würde ich nachkommen. 
Leider gabs keinen anderen Termin und Nu kann ich nicht so früh los.


----------



## FR-Oli (7. Juli 2014)

wann kannste dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2014)

Das kann ich nicht genau sagen. Denke vor 18 geht nix.


----------



## GX-86 (7. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei.....


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Juli 2014)

ei mir ist egal wann wir fahren. Wetter wird eh nicht der kracher werden
Geil, der Flo ist auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2014)

Fahrt mal los und ich meld mich dann. Ich kann halt so nix sagen.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Juli 2014)

alles klar. Mache mer


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Juli 2014)

Flo sorry. Habs gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft mein Rad fertig zu machen 
bin also raus heute.
nächste Woche gehts dann wieder mal rund


----------



## GX-86 (9. Juli 2014)

Okidoki! Das Wetter ist auch nicht grad berauschend. Ich werde den Bock im Keller hängen lassen und mich in der Mukkibude austoben. Bis nächste Woche. Gruß Flo


----------



## Nico98 (9. Juli 2014)

Bin bei dem Wetter auch raus.


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Juli 2014)

GX-86 schrieb:


> Okidoki! Das Wetter ist auch nicht grad berauschend. Ich werde den Bock im Keller hängen lassen und mich in der Mukkibude austoben. Bis nächste Woche. Gruß Flo


 
alles klar. dann hau rein und bis nächste Woche in alter Frische


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Juli 2014)

Nico98 schrieb:


> Bin bei dem Wetter auch raus.


 haste auch irgendwie Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (9. Juli 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> haste auch irgendwie Recht



wieso, ist doch super Wetter ;-)  
Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Juli 2014)

batisan schrieb:


> wieso, ist doch super Wetter ;-)
> Bis nächste Woche!


 
wusste gar nicht das Du im Urlaub bist


----------



## smiley1302 (14. Juli 2014)

gude männers, geht was am mittwoch? wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## MantaHai (14. Juli 2014)

smiley1302 schrieb:


> gude männers, geht was am mittwoch? wetter soll ja gut werden.


Was geht denn jetzt ab , sag bloß du fährst jetzt auch Shitduro?


----------



## smiley1302 (14. Juli 2014)

wollt mal was anderes ausprobieren 
und wenn genügend ruppige coole trails bergab in so ner tour sind macht es auch spaß


----------



## MantaHai (14. Juli 2014)

smiley1302 schrieb:


> wollt mal was anderes ausprobieren
> und wenn genügend ruppige coole trails bergab in so ner tour sind macht es auch spaß


Der Verein kann sich bald Enduro Pilots nennen


----------



## smiley1302 (14. Juli 2014)

nene der dh bock steht ja auch noch hier


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2014)

Jupp, Mittwoch passt. Sollte bis zur runde zurück sein von der Tagung.


----------



## Nico98 (14. Juli 2014)

Sorry, hab diese woche keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (14. Juli 2014)

Muss mal schauen ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Mittwoch ist bei mir der letzte Tag vorm Urlaub. Ich schmeiß das Rad mal in den Kofferraum, kann aber für nichts garantieren...
Gebe euch dann spontan Bescheid


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Juli 2014)

sehr geil, de Smiley


----------



## Larsen_TT (15. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch wie immer 17.30 Uhr an der Fasanerie??


----------



## smiley1302 (15. Juli 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Juli 2014)

Jipp 17:30 Uhr wie immer Fasanerie
wie geil, de Smiley und de Lars am Start


----------



## Keepiru (15. Juli 2014)

Wie es gerade aussieht bin ich morgen auch mal mit bei... (wenn mich die Arbeit nicht wieder fies anspringt....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (15. Juli 2014)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Wie es gerade aussieht bin ich morgen auch mal mit bei... (wenn mich die Arbeit nicht wieder fies anspringt....)


 gerne


----------



## Schneckenreiter (15. Juli 2014)

Och ja, da würd' ich auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Lurs (15. Juli 2014)

Morgen müsste ich es sogar auch schaffen! 

In welche Richtung startet ihr? Zu erst eiserne Hand oder zu erst Wurzel? Würde euch dann entgegen kommen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Juli 2014)

Ich bin heute auch dabei! Freu mich schon


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Juli 2014)

ei das ist ja kaum zum aushalten 
Lars, ich denke wir fahren erst Richtung Eiserne Hand


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2014)

So, zurück von der 
So fühlt sich mein Körper leider auch noch an. 
Ich steige ab Eiserner Hand dann auch aus. Fahre dort ein wenig und an der HW. Also ohne Platte.
Können uns ja dann wieder an der HW oder am SK treffen. 

Bis 17:30Uhr.


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Juli 2014)

Mike mach keine Sachen ... obwohl es mir nach dem WE ähnlich geht


----------



## Keepiru (16. Juli 2014)

wird ne große gruppe, wie es aussieht.


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Juli 2014)

hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Keepiru (16. Juli 2014)

Schlechtes Karma, irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Juli 2014)

Es geht nur vollgefedert 

Hardtails verzeihen das wohl nicht...

Nächstes mal!


----------



## Keepiru (16. Juli 2014)

ich hatte den halben wald IM mantel..... keine ahnung was da passiert ist.


----------



## Tante.Ju (16. Juli 2014)

9 GP's, 5 Namen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2014)

Ein Lars scheint zu schlafen 

Geil wars gestern!! Hat fett Bock gemacht!


----------



## Keepiru (17. Juli 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Es geht nur vollgefedert
> 
> Hardtails verzeihen das wohl nicht...
> 
> Nächstes mal!


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Juli 2014)

war echt mal wieder der Knaller gestern. hat richtig Laune gemacht


----------



## Larsen_TT (17. Juli 2014)

Ja sehr geil hat Spaß gemacht mit euch Jungens und Mädels!
Ich dachte ich stell mit Tod, die alten Männer sitzen
Und der Sepp mit seiner Shuttle App


----------



## Larsen_TT (17. Juli 2014)

Keepiru: Das ist wie wenn du zu einer Schießerei mit dem Messer kommst, die Chance zu überleben dürfte die gleichen sein.
P.S. Wir treten da nicht umsonst mit schwerem Gerät an


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2014)

Freeride Tour in Johannisberg am kommenden Sonntag!

Treffpunkt: Im Flecken Ecke Schulstraße

Uhrzeit: 11:00

Für: Enduro, Allmountain und Freeridebikes. Technische, Sprunglastige Tour. Dauer ca. 3 Std. Mit Helm und Knieschützern.

Bei Interesse bitte hier anmelden.

Wird geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (18. Juli 2014)

Uff alle Fälle, kammer des mo mache Wenn ich am Samstag das Lindenfest überlebe
Es gibt auch einen neuen Trail am Anfang flowig dann teilweise bissel knifflig
Mit Allmountain meinst du wenn wir die Straße überqueren?


----------



## TheYetimax (18. Juli 2014)

Verdammt. Sonntag kann ich nicht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juli 2014)

Hier noch ein Heißmacher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juli 2014)

Mist, ich bin wieder nicht da.
Evtl. kann man ja mal unter der Woche ne Runde drehen. Viel Spass Euch


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Juli 2014)

mist... auf der Arbeit kann ich das Video nicht schauen


----------



## Larsen_TT (18. Juli 2014)

Unter der Woche, warte mal ich muss a mo lache, total unmöglich da ne Runde zu drehen es gibt nur den Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juli 2014)

Dann machen wir das demnächst mal.


----------



## dario88 (19. Juli 2014)

der thread ist ja richtig aktiv 

versuche am mittwoch dabei zu sein!


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Juli 2014)

Enduro Time 
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr Fasanerie

Dario, wäre schon geil wenn Du es schaffst


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2014)

Ich komme auch. Hab allerdings nicht viel Zeit und fahre daher nur schnell 2x auf den Hausberg


----------



## Nico98 (22. Juli 2014)

Bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Juli 2014)

super Nico


----------



## dario88 (23. Juli 2014)

Hab's bike im Auto. Arbeit entscheidet dann ob ich es schaffe


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Juli 2014)

wär schon geil Dario. Wenn Du es nicht schaffts oder es bei Dir später wird, ruf kurz bei mir durch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juli 2014)

Bin auch da. Runde dann wie letzte Woche?


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Juli 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin auch da. Runde dann wie letzte Woche?


hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (23. Juli 2014)

17:30Uhr wie immer???


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Juli 2014)

jipp


----------



## Schneckenreiter (23. Juli 2014)

Die Johannisberg Connection iss auch wieder dabei


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Juli 2014)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Die Johannisberg Connection iss auch wieder dabei


 
Knaller


----------



## Schneckenreiter (23. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder schön geballert. Und diesmal nur 1 Platten, Lars mal nicht mitgerechnet


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Juli 2014)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Mal wieder schön geballert. Und diesmal nur 1 Platten, Lars mal nicht mitgerechnet


Hatte Lars schon wieder einen Platten???


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Juli 2014)

und dann noch ein schönes


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem Bierchen müssen wir bei dem Wetter beibehalten. Im Winter dann Glühwein 

Ansonsten hat es wieder Spaß gemacht. Hoffe der FR Oli konnte schlafen


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Juli 2014)

da haste mal wieder Recht. Das ist immer ein schöner Abschluss
PS: die Nacht war solala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (24. Juli 2014)

Moment a mo,der Reifen war nicht ganz Platt nur unten.
Die Strecke war schee zornig gestern an mir hat es nicht gelegen, so 

P.S:: Ach hör mer doch uff mit den Platten, ich bau mal um auf Tubeless das ich mal wieder richtig ballern kann.
Bierche plane ich da nächste mal mit ein, stabil


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Juli 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Moment a mo,der Reifen war nicht ganz Platt nur unten.
> Die Strecke war schee zornig gestern an mir hat es nicht gelegen, so
> 
> P.S:: Ach hör mer doch uff mit den Platten, ich bau mal um auf Tubeless das ich mal wieder richtig ballern kann.
> Bierche plane ich da nächste mal mit ein, stabil


 
"schee zornig"   zu geil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, mach ma tubeless!! 

Geil, was machen wir mit der gewonnen Zeit, wenn der Lars in Zukunft keinen Platten mehr hat? Das wird ja richtig anstrengend dann


----------



## dario88 (24. Juli 2014)

das frage ich mich auch... immer diese wartezeit 

war echt geil! das nächste mal plane ich auch ein bier mit ein


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. Juli 2014)

logen


----------



## Phantom25 (28. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch 17.30 wäre ich dabei . 30.7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (28. Juli 2014)

Phantom25 schrieb:


> Mittwoch 17.30 wäre ich dabei . 30.7


 hört sch gut an Olli


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Juli 2014)

also dann Mittwoch 17:30 wie immer Enduro Time


----------



## dario88 (29. Juli 2014)

Nehmt euch regenkrams mit, wird slippy


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Juli 2014)

nee, bei Regen fahr ich nit


----------



## Phantom25 (29. Juli 2014)

Wer kommt denn morgen mit Sicherheit


----------



## Larsen_TT (29. Juli 2014)

Also Wetter muß schon bissel bei 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## dario88 (29. Juli 2014)

hm.. donnerstag soll die sonne wieder scheinen..


----------



## Phantom25 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich seh schon es kommt keiner , ab heute Mittag soll es trocken sein.


----------



## dario88 (30. Juli 2014)

Doch ich komme. Hab alles im Auto.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2014)

Es regnet hier seit gestern 20 Uhr ununterbrochen. 
Ich weis nicht ob ich fahre. Wenn, wohl nur Altenstein HW SK.
Gestern war es hier 19 Uhr düster. Ggf fahr ich auch ohne Altenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (30. Juli 2014)

also ich hab auch alles im Auto und werde da sein ausser es schüttet ununterbrochen bis 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Juli 2014)

ich hoffe auf der Autobahn geht es heute besser als gestern
Wetter  Autobahn


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn es trocken ist bin ich da!


----------



## Phantom25 (30. Juli 2014)

Top am Start.


----------



## dario88 (30. Juli 2014)

Trocknungsphase ist eingeleitet 
Bis später Männer!


----------



## Lurs (30. Juli 2014)

Bei mir wird's heute leider nichts, viel Spaß!


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Juli 2014)

Schade Lars. Bis nächste Woche


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Juli 2014)

Nächste Woche geht klar


----------



## batisan (30. Juli 2014)

...kann leider auch nicht. nächste woche wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (30. Juli 2014)

Also aus dem Rheingau kommen dann heute Lars, Jutta, ich und...?
Aufgrund der Bodenverhältnisse sind Mudguard und Doppelkorn ratsam!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Juli 2014)

... Und ich bin noch in Schweden. Nächste Woche peil ich dann wieder an! Haut rein!


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Juli 2014)

die Rheingauer sind dabei... sehr geil
Sepp, viel Spaß in Schweden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2014)

Da.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2014)

Spaß hat es gemacht. Wenn ihr wieder bock habt, dann wieder mit Bierchen. War geil 

Auch geil, dass der Rheingau so regelmäßig kommt.


----------



## dario88 (30. Juli 2014)

Wir sind einfach n guter Haufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante.Ju (30. Juli 2014)

Schöne Runde, inkl. "Grave Digger" und zum Abschluss noch ein


----------



## Rankin' (31. Juli 2014)

Ihr seid doch garnicht gefahren so sauber wie ihr ausschaut!


----------



## FR-Oli (31. Juli 2014)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch garnicht gefahren so sauber wie ihr ausschaut!


das war ja auch vor der ersten Abfahrt... das hat sich dann schnell geändert

PS: wir sind nicht nur ein guter Haufen, wir sehen auch noch verdammt gut aus


----------



## Larsen_TT (31. Juli 2014)

War sehr schön Gestern, schreit nach Wiederholung  Hatte extra Gestern 3 Wetter Taft im Haar, das gute und trotzdem stehen die auf halb acht 
Ich werde heute noch schnell Mud Reifen montieren, Fahrwerk auf Schlamm umstellen (Gabel + 5 PSI), Schutzbleche anbringen.
Oder auch einfach sein lasse und so fahren, überredet


----------



## dario88 (31. Juli 2014)

Hol dir strandmAtte Lars!!! Das macht dich 10 Jahre Jünger und du bleibst die ganze Halbzeit lang cool! 


Sonntag nochmal ne runde Wiesbaden oder Rheingau?


----------



## Larsen_TT (31. Juli 2014)

Logen schön vokuhila kammer mo mache inkl. Rotzbremse, kämm bestimt gut 
Sonntag mal schauen


----------



## CYBO (4. August 2014)

Wenn nichts dazischen kommt bin ich am Mi. am Start! 
Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns?


----------



## FR-Oli (4. August 2014)

17:30 Fasanerie Roland


----------



## MantaHai (4. August 2014)

Ich schaffs endlich auch mal ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## batisan (4. August 2014)

bin diesmal auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (5. August 2014)

hoffentlich hält das Wetter


----------



## FR-Oli (5. August 2014)

Enduro Time 
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## Phantom25 (5. August 2014)

Gravedigger


----------



## smiley1302 (5. August 2014)

Oh neeeeeee ohne mich


----------



## Phantom25 (5. August 2014)

@Smiley der Weg vom Nerotal bis Fasanerie ist garantiert einfacher wie von der Platte auf die HW


----------



## smiley1302 (5. August 2014)

Schau mer mal wie fit ich morgen bin


----------



## hallotv (5. August 2014)

Moin, auch wenn das Foto auf der letzten Seite abschreckt, würde ich morgen gerne mal mitkommen. Was ist denn so geplant, wo, wie lange und so?


----------



## dario88 (5. August 2014)

bin auch am start!!!
lars vergess das haarspray net


----------



## FR-Oli (5. August 2014)

hallotv schrieb:


> Moin, auch wenn das Foto auf der letzten Seite abschreckt, würde ich morgen gerne mal mitkommen. Was ist denn so geplant, wo, wie lange und so?


																							 ich denke wir fahren maximal drei Stunden. Wo wir lang fahren wird spontan je nach Teilnehmer und deren Wünsche entschieden. Details auch keine hier im Öffentlichen. Bist natürlich herzlich willkommen wenn Du mitfahren möchtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (5. August 2014)

cu tomorrow, 17:30.


----------



## FR-Oli (6. August 2014)

De Olli wills aber wissen heute


----------



## FR-Oli (6. August 2014)

heute schon wieder 8 Teilnehmer 
wie siehts mit der Rheingau Truppe aus?


----------



## Nico98 (6. August 2014)

Ich muss kurzfristig  entscheiden, ob ich mit kommen kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. August 2014)

Hoffentlich stellt ihr keine km und hm Rekorde auf. 

Kann heute wie gesagt nicht und nächste wo Urlaub. Danach quäl ich mich wieder.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (6. August 2014)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> heute schon wieder 8 Teilnehmer
> wie siehts mit der Rheingau Truppe aus?



Wenn's heute Abend nicht anfängt zu regnen sind wir pünktlich am Start. Bin ab jetzt in der mentalen Vorbereitungsphase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante.Ju (6. August 2014)

... und danach wieder Handkäs' auf Italienisch ...


----------



## FR-Oli (6. August 2014)

immer diese  ... ach ist trotzdem 
PS: nee nee Mike... heute dann Gravedigger und dann noch den Rest der eigentlichen Tour... nix wildes halt


----------



## smiley1302 (6. August 2014)

Komme auch. Bin unterwegs. Wartet bitte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. August 2014)

Was ein Wetter und ich kann nicht


----------



## CYBO (6. August 2014)

Sehr geil heute!! Super Gruppe.
Danke an alle hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## dario88 (6. August 2014)

ja man!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. August 2014)

Fotos, Videos, Nacktbilder?

Her damit


----------



## dario88 (6. August 2014)

ja scheisse, voll vergessen.


----------



## hallotv (6. August 2014)

Das Nacktbild von mir willst Du nicht sehen...
Ja, prima Tour, nette Leute, nächsten Mittwoch quäle ich mich gerne wieder hin.


----------



## MantaHai (6. August 2014)

Ich bin betragsmäßig so gefickt, wie die Tour geil war. Und ich bin ziemlich gefickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (6. August 2014)

Coole Truppe , viel Geballer und am Schluß der geniale Grave Digger...  
(Das Thema "Platten" lassen wir hier einfach weg)


----------



## dario88 (6. August 2014)

da war ja was..


----------



## hallotv (7. August 2014)

Drecks Platten, passiert mir zum Glück ja nie...


----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2014)

sau gut wars 
bis auf die bissige Pfütze


----------



## dario88 (7. August 2014)

Haha hab ich gelacht


----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2014)

übrigens... wo war denn der Smiley abgeblieben???


----------



## CYBO (7. August 2014)

Der hat noch ne SMS geschrieben das er weg muss.


----------



## FR-Oli (7. August 2014)

aha


----------



## Larsen_TT (9. August 2014)

Geht was am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (9. August 2014)

Ich hätte Bock, bin vielleicht in Neustadt aufm Rennen, schreib später nochmal hier rein.


----------



## MantaHai (9. August 2014)

Ok, bin für ne Schandtat bereit


----------



## FR-Oli (12. August 2014)

Enduro Time  
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr


----------



## CYBO (12. August 2014)

Jo! Wenn das schaltwerk bis dahin wieder fit ist.
Optional mit'm hardtail


----------



## dario88 (12. August 2014)

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht


----------



## FR-Oli (12. August 2014)

oh ha. es gibt Leute die haben mit dem Hardtail schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (12. August 2014)

Genau, Hardtails sind bööse! Deswegen fahre ich suspendet, auch morgen.


----------



## batisan (12. August 2014)

...bin diese Woche leider raus. Hab mich am Freitag gelegt, seitdem ist der Kopf matsche. Bin aber wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung. Mal schauen ob's dann nächste Woche dann wieder geht...

Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## FR-Oli (12. August 2014)

ohje... das hört sich ja nicht gut an 
dann wünsche ich Dir noch eine Gute Besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. August 2014)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Larsen_TT (12. August 2014)

Gute Besserung, Mittwoch bin ich dabei


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)




----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2014)




----------



## Larsen_TT (13. August 2014)

Keine Spielereien heute wird es ernst, "My strategy for to day is to drive always full gas", Rene Wildhaber
P.S. Manchmal hab die lustige Dinger und machmal nit  Ich kann so nit arbeite


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)

Würde sagen heute nur die kleine runde bei dem Wetter oder?
Dafür Vollgas !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Für mich: Was heißt kleine Runde? Lohnt sich die Anfahrt für 10 Min Regen und Schlamm?


----------



## Larsen_TT (13. August 2014)

Wetter passt schon keine Angst alles wird gut


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Irgendwo habe ich mal einen Lippenstifthalter (!) aus Titan am MTB Lenker gesehen, vielleicht gibt`s das ja auch für Regenschirme...


----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2014)

vielleicht gibts heute ja auch mehr airtime


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)

Ja Olli airtime im Sinne von über Pfützen springen


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Meinst Du, er hat es gelernt?


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)

Wir werden es sehen


----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2014)

hallotv schrieb:


> Meinst Du, er hat es gelernt?


 hat er nicht 
ich werde es wieder tun


----------



## mbonsai (13. August 2014)

TV Du bist doch wasserscheu!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (13. August 2014)

BIn raus 
Wetter nervt und ich bin schon erkältet.


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

CYBO schrieb:


> BIn raus
> Wetter nervt und ich bin schon erkältet.


Also ich wäre egal wie das Wetter ist am Start.


----------



## Larsen_TT (13. August 2014)

Ich entscheide kurz vorher, ob ich fahre, je nach Wetter


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)

Das ist ne ansage ^^ aber in Nierstein schüttet es seit 3 stunden


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> Das ist ne ansage ^^ aber in Nierstein schüttet es seit 3 stunden


Ja, ich hab aber Bock zu fahren und trocken schnell kann jeder


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

Ok laut Regenradar wird es nicht aufhören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2014)

so wie sieht es aus???
Ich muss jetzt wissen wer definitiv kommt, da ich dann gleich von der Arbeit los muss


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

Ich komm, wenn du kommst?!


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)

Ich würde kommen


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

Ich treff euch an der Quelle.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2014)

ja ich hab halt kein Bock mich in einer zweimann Rund den Berg hochzuquälen


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

Ich mach langsam


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

In Bad Schwalbach ist es nicht schön. Noch habe ich Arbeit, um mich `rauszureden. Nicht auf mich warten, bin eher wasserscheu (Ohne irgendwem recht zu geben)


----------



## Larsen_TT (13. August 2014)

Was machen wir?


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)

Über Mainz ist alles dicht und starker regen, glaube das bringt heute nix


----------



## Larsen_TT (13. August 2014)

Ich geh auf die Roll - Party  
Gut dann nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (13. August 2014)

Alles klar. Viel Spaß Lars  ;-)


----------



## dario88 (13. August 2014)

Glaube Lars meint eher die roll braten Party zu Hause in der Küche


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2014)

Ihr Pussy's , ging super aber ich war nach 25min komplett nass


----------



## FR-Oli (14. August 2014)

Du bist ja auch ein harter Endurist  wir Downhillpussy's fahren nur bei schönem Wetter


----------



## Larsen_TT (16. August 2014)

Verpimpelte Muttersöhncher


----------



## FR-Oli (19. August 2014)

Enduro Runde 
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr


----------



## MantaHai (19. August 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Larsen_TT (19. August 2014)

Dabei


----------



## dario88 (19. August 2014)

Kann leider nicht. Frau hat diesmal Vorrang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (19. August 2014)

Interesse!


----------



## MantaHai (19. August 2014)

hallotv schrieb:


> Interesse!


Nice mein Schlauch


----------



## hallotv (19. August 2014)

Ausschließlich deswegen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. August 2014)

Hab morgen Nachmittag noch einen Termin. Weis nicht ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.
Ansonsten sehen wir uns ggf. unterwegs.


----------



## batisan (19. August 2014)

Ich schone mich noch mal ne Woche, der Kopf brummt noch ein bisschen...
Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Nico98 (19. August 2014)

Bin noch im Urlaub, viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Kawa (20. August 2014)

Ich muss "leider" ins Kino, sonst wär ich auch dabei. Euch viel Spass!


----------



## FR-Oli (20. August 2014)

batisan schrieb:


> Ich schone mich noch mal ne Woche, der Kopf brummt noch ein bisschen...
> Euch aber viel Spaß!


 
dann wünsche ich Dir noch ne gute Genesung, auf das Du nächste Woche wieder am Start bist 

also sind wir dann zu viert???


----------



## Larsen_TT (20. August 2014)

Feines  Wetter haben wir heute, habe mich schon auf Steve Peat Style eingestellt, Travis kommt noch


----------



## FR-Oli (20. August 2014)

geil


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. August 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Feines  Wetter haben wir heute, habe mich schon auf Steve Peat Style eingestellt, Travis kommt noch



Auweia! Da wär ich ja gern dabei! Haut rein Leute, viel Spaß


----------



## _Kawa (20. August 2014)

So Kino ist abgesagt, dann komm ich heut auch mit. Wird zwar etwas anstrengend nach dem Krafttraining aber was tut man nicht alles um mal aufs Rad zu kommen.


----------



## MantaHai (20. August 2014)

Ich hab meinen Zug verpasst und schaffs nicht mehr. Viel Spaß!


----------



## FR-Oli (20. August 2014)

Schade.  Was ein mist


----------



## MantaHai (20. August 2014)

Wie wars, hat der Jan euch gefunden?


----------



## _Kawa (20. August 2014)

War geil, bis auf den völlig unnötigen Sturz vom Oli. Aufjedenfall gute Besserung, ich hoffe es ist nichts "schlimmeres" passiert! Wenns länger dauert komm ich dich mal im Kh besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (20. August 2014)

Kacke, wo isser gestürzt?


----------



## _Kawa (20. August 2014)

Im Wald


----------



## MantaHai (20. August 2014)

_Kawa schrieb:


> Im Wald


Krass, dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig . Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## hallotv (20. August 2014)

Letzte Meldung aus den HSK: Sieht aus wie Schulter ausgekugelt.
Also aua, aber nicht wirklich böse.


----------



## hallotv (20. August 2014)

Letzte Meldung aus den HSK: Sieht aus wie Schulter ausgekugelt.
Also aua, aber nicht wirklich böse.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. August 2014)

Ei Olli!! Gute Besserung!! Bist hoffentlich bald wieder auf'm Damm


----------



## _Kawa (20. August 2014)

Schulter war ausgekugelt, ihm gehts soweit ganz ok.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2014)

@hallotv 

Danke nochmal für deinen Autoeinsatz 


Oli, gute Besserung. Wir haben ein Schmerzbier für dich getrunken.


----------



## hallotv (20. August 2014)

So muß es sein....Bis auf das Bier ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (21. August 2014)

Oh je! Gute Besserung Oli!


----------



## Tante.Ju (21. August 2014)

Menno Olli, gute Besserung!!


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. August 2014)

Von mir auch, hoffentlich nix gebrochen 
Ich fahr heute Abend mal auf die Zange


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2014)

aslo Schulter ist wieder drin. Heute nachmittag nochmal MRT und dann weiß ich mehr.																		   Vielen Dank euch allen für eure Hilfe  Habt euch wirklich ausgezeichnet um mich gekümmert															 Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder weiter 																																		  PS: is nix gebrochen


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. August 2014)

Schmerzhafte Sache mit der Schulter 
Was für ein Glück ist nix gebrochen, das kommt durch das Muskeltraining, Wolverine  ganz Körper Anzug hält alles zusammen. Sag ich doch immer.


----------



## FR-Oli (21. August 2014)

Da haste mal recht.  Der Anzug kann was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (21. August 2014)

Auweh, hoffentlich gehts schnell wieder.


----------



## _Kawa (21. August 2014)

Dann trainier nochmal nen bisschen den Anzug und dann passiert sowas hoffentlich nicht wieder. Aber zum Glück ist nix gebrochen, ist an der Schulter immer etwas problematisch.


----------



## Nico98 (23. August 2014)

Ei Oli hab's grade gelesen.., dann auch gute Besserung von mir. Gruß


----------



## Otterauge (24. August 2014)

Gute Besserung Olli


----------



## FR-Oli (25. August 2014)

der Andi ist mal wieder im IBC unterwegs 
danke Dir  und bald dann wieder ein


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Was geht jetzt am Mittwoch? Enduro?


----------



## batisan (25. August 2014)

Ich wäre diesmal wieder dabei!


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Ich "muß" auf die Eurobike...


----------



## MantaHai (25. August 2014)

batisan schrieb:


> Ich wäre diesmal wieder dabei!


Top, ich auch, würdest du mich rückzugs wieder mitnehmen?


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Viel Spaß auf der Eurobike
Na dann mir zwei gude am End


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (25. August 2014)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Top, ich auch, würdest du mich rückzugs wieder mitnehmen?



klar


----------



## MantaHai (25. August 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Viel Spaß auf der Eurobike
> Na dann mir zwei gude am End


Drei


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Ach ja, steht eigentlich woanders:
Ich hatte gestern richtig Spaß im Bikepark Beerfelden. Man hat mir schon mal vorgeworfen, nach dem Lustprinzip zu leben, konsequenter Weise fahre ich also nochmal hin. Voraussichtlich am 4. oder 5. September, ich könnte zwei Interessierte und deren Räder mitnehmen. Dafür ist ein stabiles Rad anzuraten, Protektoren sind Pflicht dort und können geliehen werden. Man kann dort ganz solide an der Sprungtechnik oder der allgemeinen Downhill-Performance arbeiten...www.bikepark-beerfelden.de


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Jetzt mach aber mo Dinger so richtig Spaß gehabt in Beerfelden  des geht doch garnicht, Stromberg ist besser


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Aber da ist alles flach, man muß treten.. Nee, gerade für Gaps und so war das richtig gut für mich. Mit wenig Können hat man fast überall Spaß.


----------



## MantaHai (25. August 2014)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ach ja, steht eigentlich woanders:
> Ich hatte gestern richtig Spaß im Bikepark Beerfelden. Man hat mir schon mal vorgeworfen, nach dem Lustprinzip zu leben, konsequenter Weise fahre ich also nochmal hin. Voraussichtlich am 4. oder 5. September, ich könnte zwei Interessierte und deren Räder mitnehmen. Dafür ist ein stabiles Rad anzuraten, Protektoren sind Pflicht dort und können geliehen werden. Man kann dort ganz solide an der Sprungtechnik oder der allgemeinen Downhill-Performance arbeiten...www.bikepark-beerfelden.de


Shotgun ein Platz!


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

ok, denk an den Ersatzschlauch ))))))


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Flach, treten die Wörter sind garnicht in meinem Wortschatz.
Nur ein Witz alles gut


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Deswegen bin ich jung UND schön und Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Habe gerade Leckerli für die Katze geholt bin wieder da
Alt und hässlich
P.S.: Der MantaHai hat kein Stabiles Fahrrad und Protektoren glaube ich auch nicht


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Doppel Post Klassiker


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Aber einen Manta? Strange...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2014)

Bin auch dabei. Sollte es pünktlich schaffen. 
Da es mir schon langsam zu dunkel wird fahre ich nur HW und Sk. 
Letzte Woche war es am Ende schon dunkel und wir waren nichtmal an der Hw. Auch der Oli Faktor hat da nicht so sehr reingespielt. 
Da lieber ggf. 2x sk oder 2x bis zur Schiene.

Wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen oder ich setz mich einfach nach dem Aufstieg ab


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Nein einen Manta hat er nicht, nur ein Rad mit Lebra oder so da fällt alles ab
P.S. Mike hast recht wird schnell Dunkel Für den Plan gibt es einen.17.30 bleibt aber?


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Hoffentlich ist`s trockene Lepra, die steckt nicht an...Ich bin da seeehr an- äh, abfällig. Gelegentlich mal Kette ölen, mehr ist bestimmt böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2014)

Lars, so isses. 17:30 Uhr


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Freu mich


----------



## MantaHai (25. August 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Habe gerade Leckerli für die Katze geholt bin wieder da
> Alt und hässlich
> P.S.: Der MantaHai hat kein Stabiles Fahrrad und Protektoren glaube ich auch nicht


Das Fahrrad des Mantas ist leider noch so stabil, dass der Rahmen bestimmt bis nächstes Jahr halten wird  und im Moment ist es mal Lebrafrei


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. August 2014)

Schön zu hören dann bis Mittwoch hoffentlich ist bissel Wetter


----------



## FR-Oli (26. August 2014)

Jawoll Lars 
nimm das mal in die hand.
vielleicht schaffe ich es auch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2014)

Wetter werden wir haben. Seit gestern Abend auch sehr konstant. 
Taucherbrillen nicht vergessen


----------



## Nico98 (26. August 2014)

Wenn alles klappt bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2014)

Ich hoffe ich pack' es auch!


----------



## dario88 (26. August 2014)

ihr werdet mich für verrückt halten aber ich glaube ich könnte es auch schaffen  hab das gefühl fahren ist leichter als laufen


----------



## Larsen_TT (26. August 2014)

Jetzt kommt doch Schwung in die Sache nur das Wetter macht mir Sorgen
Denkt mir an LE da geht es richtig hoch.
Ich will euch leiden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2014)

LE??????


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2014)

Hier pisst es vom feinsten


----------



## dario88 (26. August 2014)

In Ingelheim auch. Vllt sollte man die Reifen gegen Skier ersetzen


----------



## Larsen_TT (26. August 2014)

Late Elsass 1700-1800 Höhenmeter jeden Tag und fast genau so viel de Berch runer. Und dann Und dann  Vieleicht   Oder so.

Wetter ist


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2014)

Ah ja. 1800 hm hört sich verlockend an 

Musste gestern feststellen, bzw jetzt, dass ich keine 3 Hefe mehr vertrage. Das Alter


----------



## dario88 (27. August 2014)

Wetter sieht gut aus gerade


----------



## Larsen_TT (27. August 2014)

Habe auch ne Whats App nach oben geschickt :"Alter mach Wetter in Wiesbaden, wir müssen Donnern" sonst;  Bitch Fight


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2014)

Blauer Himmel welcher zu 70% durch graue Wolken befleckt wird.
Da Wasser in meinem Keller ist wird es heute recht feucht von unten.


----------



## Larsen_TT (27. August 2014)

Wetter soll besser werden, dann gibt es keine Ausreden mehr.
P.S. Der Oli Kreutz hat mir noch einen WC-Enduroreifen geschenkt, ich glaube Prototype Chuck Norris  Der kann von XC - DH alles warm anziehen ihr Bube hab das Teil mal montiert. Hoffentlich bleiben wir heute noch alle Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2014)

Mist, ich packs heute nicht mehr. Haut rein!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2014)

Schee wars. Trotz des Regens war die stecke ganz passabel.

Kann man euren uphill Speed irgendwo Downloaden ?


----------



## dario88 (27. August 2014)

haha der war echt gut heute. de michi hat uns nach oben gezogen... deswegen ging ihm wohl später auch die luft aus!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2014)




----------



## Larsen_TT (28. August 2014)

Logen 
Hat wieder mal spaß gemacht!
Heute ist das Wetter auch nicht schlecht  Ich hör als Stimmen in meinem Kopf komm hoch komm hoch mir ist so als wenn es von Richtung Zange kämm, Sache gibt´s


----------



## smiley1302 (28. August 2014)

sowas so stimmen höre ich auch 
15:30 16:00 bin ich oben richtung neuem trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (28. August 2014)

Klingt gut ich komm bissel später nach


----------



## smiley1302 (28. August 2014)

lars hast du ein auspresswerkzeug?
hab die neuen buchsen bekommen aber bekomms mit meinem provisorischen zeug nicht gescheit rein.
wenn ja kannst du es mitbringen?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (28. August 2014)

Wenn Du Lars nach 'nem Auspresswerkzeug fragst, bringt er aus der Küche so'n Ding für Zitronen mit...


----------



## Larsen_TT (28. August 2014)

Ich dachte für Knoblauch  Oder nicht ?


----------



## smiley1302 (29. August 2014)




----------



## Larsen_TT (30. August 2014)

Ich mache heute mal Grundlagen Training von Oestrich bis zum Denkmal in Rüd. 
Ich schätze Konkret 1300 Uhr Abfahrt.
P.S. Vielleicht läuft mir noch der ein oder andere Trail über den Weg


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. September 2014)

Wie schaut es am Mittwoch?, FR Oli wie ist die Lage?.
Ich hätte wieder mal Bock auf den Grave Digger


----------



## dario88 (1. September 2014)

Mittwoch wird's krachen


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. September 2014)

Das ist mal ne Einstellung


----------



## FR-Oli (1. September 2014)

Oha Lars.  Ich bin für dieses jahr raus.
am Montag komm ich erstmal unters Messer und dann mal schauen.
aber rockt ihr mal schön die trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (1. September 2014)

Der Schlepplift möchte am Mittwoch wieder Dienst tun , vielleicht habe ich bis dahin mein Selfmade Procore fertig dann geht mir auch nicht die Luft aus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2014)

Ich muss wohl passen. Will vor Lac am We noch was testen und kann das wohl nur am Mittwoch. Werde also nicht pedalieren. Falls ihr doch am sk vorbei kommt, treffen wir uns ggf. Ich werde ein wenig testen.


----------



## batisan (2. September 2014)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## dario88 (2. September 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Satz avid Trail Bremsbeläge, die er mitbringen und mir verkaufen kann?


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. September 2014)

Mike du als Profi brauchst doch nix mehr testen, schwing dich uff dein Hersch und komm mit!
P.S. Sonst hast du ja nix zu lachen so ganz alleine am SK


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2014)

Doch. Muss mal meine boxxer anfahren bzw mal gucken wie die neue Dämpfung sich verhält 

Soweit ich weis, bin ich nicht allein. Hab da noch einen Mitstreiter. Und ich weis noch mehr. 

Diese Woche is bissle eng.


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. September 2014)

Komm Ihr kuschelt? oder was?


----------



## Otterauge (2. September 2014)

Mike da würde ich auch gerne mal wieder gucken kommen aber auch ich bin am rasen


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. September 2014)

Gude Andi du alter raser, komm doch mal Mittwoch nach der Endurorunde auf ein Bierche vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (2. September 2014)

Fahre schon morgens ab 9:30 bis ca. 17Uhr, bis ihr zurück kommt bin ich schon am Pennen


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. September 2014)

Dann grüß mal den Wolfgang


----------



## Otterauge (2. September 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Dann grüß mal den Wolfgang


 Mach ich heute abend beim Clubabend


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2014)

@Lars 
Der Dario schließt sich mir an. Kuscheln is nich wirklich. Wollen ja ein paar Abfahrten schaffen. Jetzt muss ich aber in den Keller. Muss die boxxer nochmal zerlegen da RS nicht gezeigt hat wo die Dichtung hin muss die ich übrig hatte  
Deshalb isses ja auch eng. Sonst hätte ich das schon heute getestet. 

Ui, nen neuen Reifen muss ich auch noch drauf mache. Mir bleibt auch nix erspart


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2014)

@Otterauge 
 Die Tage wieder, gell.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2014)

So geil tubless ist, einen Baron auf die Felge zu bekommen ist  
Hab's in 1h nicht geschafft. Jetzt essen und dann weiter. Falls wer nen guten tip hat, her damit. Kompressor hab ich. Der macht aber nicht was ich mir denke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (2. September 2014)

Schraub mal das Ventil raus dann geht schneller Luft rein kein Witz und den Reifen mit Seifenlauge einstreichen.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (2. September 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So geil tubless ist, einen Baron auf die Felge zu bekommen ist
> Hab's in 1h nicht geschafft. Jetzt essen und dann weiter. Falls wer nen guten tip hat, her damit. Kompressor hab ich. Der macht aber nicht was ich mir denke.


 
Wenn Kompressor + Ventil raus + dichte Verbindung dazwischen (!) nicht ausreicht, dann normalen Schlauch rein, aufpumpen bis beide Seiten auf die Felge geploppt sind, dann gaaanz voorsichtig eine Seite des Reifens wieder von der Felge abziehen, Schlauch rausfuddeln, UST Ventilkörper reinfuddeln und nochmal bei Punkt 1 anfangen. Bei diesem System aber auf keinen Fall Seifenlauge nehmen, sonst rutscht Dir die andere Seite vom Reifen auch sofort wieder runter! Das Wichtigste iss aber viel Luftmenge in kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2014)

Genau so hab ich es gemacht.
Der kompressor macht 8 Bar bei 6liter. Raus kommt aber nicht der gewünschte bämmm an Luft. So faltreifen gehen ganz gut. Der mud King ging auch. Der drahtwulst müsste breiter stehen und schon was anliegen. Das wär gut. Das Gegenteil ist halt der Fall. Immer das gleiche. Zum Glück halten die Dinger am VR ewig. Hätte den alten mal besser drauf lassen sollen.


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. September 2014)

Warte mal ich muss Mol lache  6 Liter da hab ich ja mehr Luft in de Lunge


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2014)

Ei ich weis jetzt wo es päääämmmm Luft gibt. 4sek hat's gedauert oder evtl auch nur 2


----------



## Nico98 (3. September 2014)

Steht die Runde heute Abend noch?


----------



## MantaHai (3. September 2014)

Also ich und noch nen Kumpel sind da. Lars dachte ich auch.


----------



## Nico98 (3. September 2014)

Ich hab vor zu kommen.


----------



## MantaHai (3. September 2014)

Gut Enduro Runde findet statt!


----------



## Nico98 (3. September 2014)

Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (3. September 2014)

ich auch!


----------



## Nico98 (3. September 2014)

komme 10.min später!


----------



## Larsen_TT (3. September 2014)

Hat Spaß gemacht gerne wieder
P.S. 2 neue waren am Start


----------



## MantaHai (3. September 2014)

3 Platten , schaffen wir demnächst mehr ?


----------



## Rankin' (4. September 2014)

Gestern endlich nach gefühlt ewiger Zeit meinen Freilauf repariert. Hoffentlich schaff ichs nächste Woche mal mitzukommen. Weiß überhaupt nicht mehr wie das geht mit dem rad fahren.


----------



## Larsen_TT (9. September 2014)

Mittwoch Enduro WI?
Männers es nutzt ja alles nix!


----------



## MantaHai (9. September 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Mittwoch Enduro WI?
> Männers es nutzt ja alles nix!


Richtig , bin dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2014)

Jupp


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2014)

Kann nicht. Wohnungsbesichtigung. Ist wichtiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (9. September 2014)

Bin auch dabei, wenn ich bis dahin meine Reifen dicht bekommen habe.
Erst sah es super aus, hat alles dicht gehalten und heute morgen hat ich dann die Sauerei. Ventil ist undicht und hat mich heute morgen nach dem Pumpen erst mal mit ner Milchfontäne begrüßt


----------



## chicco81 (9. September 2014)

Um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr los, 17:30 Uhr ?


----------



## Larsen_TT (9. September 2014)

17.30 Uhr WI, das wird schon   zeig der Milch mal wo es lang geht !


----------



## Rankin' (9. September 2014)

Hab das Rad jetzt im Auto, komm dann auch mit.
17:30 ist aber spät. Brauch ich ne Lampe, oder ist die Runde (hoffentlich!) nicht so lang?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. September 2014)

Evtl schaffe ich es auch! Bike ist schon mal verladen 

Nur dir Knieschützer Hab ich vergessen  kann mir ggf jemand welche leihen?


----------



## Rankin' (10. September 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Evtl schaffe ich es auch! Bike ist schon mal verladen
> 
> Nur dir Knieschützer Hab ich vergessen  kann mir ggf jemand welche leihen?


Hab noch Ellbogenschoner im Auto, vielleicht passen die ja über deine filigranen Knie?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (10. September 2014)

Ich bin raus, die Milch hat gewonnen   Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. September 2014)

Schlauch rin und fertig


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. September 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Evtl schaffe ich es auch! Bike ist schon mal verladen
> 
> Nur dir Knieschützer Hab ich vergessen  kann mir ggf jemand welche leihen?



Ich könnte allte Socken mitbringen die wir vorne aufschneiden und einen 5.0 Fattire aufkleben mit a bissel Schaumstoff dazwichen.
Das wäre mal Endzeit Pämm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. September 2014)

Ich glaube wir machen die Tage mal einen Gravity Pilots "tubeless workshop" bei mir in der Werkstatt!!!


----------



## batisan (10. September 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Schlauch rin und fertig


die Schlauchlösung hab ich zeitlich nicht mehr hinbekommen, außerdem war ich auch zu faul. Mach es jetzt lieber richtig! 



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir machen die Tage mal einen Gravity Pilots "tubeless workshop" bei mir in der Werkstatt!!!


...sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Idee, bei den ganzen Problemen, die man hier so liest


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2014)

Das einzige Problem ist den Reifen drauf zu bekommen. Ansonsten geht das doch. Wenn dein Ventil nicht geht, liegt das ggf an der Form. Ich hatte mal blockventil für eine rundliche. Da brauchste nen notubes Ventil. Die sind konisch.


----------



## Nico98 (10. September 2014)

Bin auch heute Aben dabei


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. September 2014)

Heute wird es hart kein Kindergeburtstag, ganz nach dem Motto" Fullgas in every Section"


----------



## MantaHai (10. September 2014)

Jungs, ich schaffs nicht mehr.


----------



## hallotv (10. September 2014)

Ich muß leider auch wieder schwimmen, ganz ohne Lust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (10. September 2014)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem ist den Reifen drauf zu bekommen. Ansonsten geht das doch. Wenn dein Ventil nicht geht, liegt das ggf an der Form. Ich hatte mal blockventil für eine rundliche. Da brauchste nen notubes Ventil. Die sind konisch.



Ja, das ist genau mein Problem 
Die Reifen drauf zu bekommen war gar kein Problem bei mir. Hat mich selbst überracht. Ging sogar mit der Standpumpe...


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. September 2014)

Ohha habe ich die ersten abgeschreckt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. September 2014)

Ich überleg auch gerade


----------



## Nico98 (10. September 2014)

komme doch nicht :-(


----------



## dario88 (15. September 2014)

Mittwoch 17:20 stehe ich am Parkplatz


----------



## Larsen_TT (15. September 2014)

Mittwoch


----------



## MantaHai (15. September 2014)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2014)

rast nicht so und nehmt ggf. ein paar Lampen mit. Viel Spaß


----------



## dario88 (15. September 2014)

Noch sollte es gehen. Ist sogar Sonne gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2014)

^ich glaub' das haben die nur auf den "Tag" bezogen  Haut rein, viel Spaß!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2014)

Mein kleiner ist krank. Kann nicht sagen ob es klappt.


----------



## Nico98 (16. September 2014)

Mittwoch's bin ich dabei


----------



## batisan (16. September 2014)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## dario88 (16. September 2014)

Korrekt, tubeless?


----------



## batisan (16. September 2014)

JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (17. September 2014)

Ich bin leider nicht so fit wie ich gerne wäre, also viel Spaß, ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Nico98 (17. September 2014)

bin auch raus (Paten)


----------



## Larsen_TT (18. September 2014)

So schee war´s schnelle Enduro Runde, Peng 
Danach waren wir alle fick´s und fertig


----------



## Larsen_TT (23. September 2014)

Nicht schlecht da ist noch viel Luft nach oben Männers 

http://enduro-mtb.com/video-jeromey-clementz-is-coming-back-to-racing/


----------



## dario88 (23. September 2014)

Ist wie bei mir.... 
Mittwoch?


----------



## batisan (23. September 2014)

Mittwoch!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2014)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß. Ich bin noch krank. Und danach muss ich renovieren und umziehen. Keine Ahnung was ich jemals wieder Fahrrad fahren werde.


----------



## Larsen_TT (23. September 2014)

Och Mike du armes Hassel, Mitleid wirst du hier nicht bekommen.
 Logen Mittwoch


----------



## dario88 (23. September 2014)

Es kann sein das ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffe.. Fahre notfalls direkt zur eisernen Hand oder so


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Och Mike du armes Hassel, Mitleid wirst du hier nicht bekommen.
> Logen Mittwoch


Na da bin ich aber froh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (24. September 2014)

Ich komme auch nicht, bin nicht Zuhause.


----------



## Keepiru (24. September 2014)

wann fahrt ihr los? wie lange? (lampe?) 17:30 parkplatz fasanerie?
wenn mich die arbeit loslässt, komme ich rüber.


----------



## dario88 (24. September 2014)

war geil heut männers


----------



## BudNoob (27. September 2014)

Hallo, 
habe heute einen von euch im Wald getroffen 
Nehmt ihr auch Anfänger mit?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. September 2014)

Logn!!! Immer mitfahren, Gaudi steht im Vordergrund


----------



## dario88 (30. September 2014)

Morgen ?


----------



## 1981 (30. September 2014)

Howdy aus Mainz. Bevor ich 180Seiten durchlesen, wo trefft ihr euch immer und wo wird gefahren?

Grüße


----------



## dario88 (30. September 2014)

Mittwoch 17:30 an der fasanerie oben am Parkplatz schützenverein.
Wenn's geht Licht mit bringen..


----------



## 1981 (30. September 2014)

hab gerade die Website entdeckt. Ich stöber mal bissel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (30. September 2014)

Ich wär am Start


----------



## dario88 (30. September 2014)

Ja auf Lars!!
Licht mitnehmen und ab geht's


----------



## batisan (30. September 2014)

Bin auch dabei. Hoffe nur das mich die Arbeit rechtzeitig loslässt.


----------



## dario88 (30. September 2014)

Ich auch... Aber notfalls starten wir einfach paar min später.


----------



## Nico98 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin heut auch wieder mal dabei


----------



## FieseLiese (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute! Bin am Wochenende in der Heimat! Jemand am Freitag oder Samstag Lust auf eine Runde um Wiesbaden rum? Würde mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (2. Oktober 2014)

FieseLiese schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Bin am Wochenende in der Heimat! Jemand am Freitag oder Samstag Lust auf eine Runde um Wiesbaden rum? Würde mich freuen


 
schön zu hören Lisa 
ich würde ja gerne mit Dir ne Runde drehen, aber das muss leider noch etwas warten 
Drücke Dir die Daumen das Du jemand findest und wünsche Dir schonmal viel Spaß


----------



## Larsen_TT (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte vielleicht mal am Samstag mit den Flowbikern nach Frankfurt an den Feldi 2 x Bus hoch hat noch jemand Interesse?
BUS fährt 13.18 ab Hohe Mark


----------



## chicco81 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub da wär ich dabei Lars, wenn ich nicht zulange arbeiten muss. 
Wer sind denn die Flowbiker ?


----------



## dario88 (7. Oktober 2014)

schaffs nicht morgen..


----------



## f.topp (7. Oktober 2014)

Wer kommt am Sonntag mit zum Chauseehaus? Hab da mal einen Thread eröffnet...


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Oktober 2014)

was ein wetter


----------



## Nico98 (8. Oktober 2014)

fahr heute auch nicht...


----------



## batisan (8. Oktober 2014)

ich och nicht


----------



## Larsen_TT (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## f.topp (11. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Tour zum Förster! Wetter wird auch sehr schön sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (28. Oktober 2014)

Nächste Woche können wir auch in Wiesbaden wieder loslegen Lampen aufladen es wird ernst.
Wir wollten am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr ab Kloster Eberbach einen Nude Ride ähh Night Ride machen, aber mal so richtig. Hola the forest fairy Oli diesmal bitte das Enduro  Oh jetzt habe ich den halben Verein angesprochen 
P.S. Oder hat doch jemand morgen Bock für ne Runde WI?


----------



## batisan (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab Bock. Bin Donnerstag dabei!


----------



## Larsen_TT (28. Oktober 2014)

Ok 18:00 Uhr linker Parkplatz (von unten aus gesehen) geile Trails


----------



## MantaHai (28. Oktober 2014)

batisan schrieb:


> Ich hab Bock. Bin Donnerstag dabei!


Wielange? Und Seb könntest du mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Larsen_TT (29. Oktober 2014)

2 - 2,5 Stunden wenn es Geil ist kann es auch mal länger dauern 
P.S.:Ich habe mir noch ein Bike bestellt  Britney würde sagen "oops! I did it again" Muuhhaaa


----------



## MantaHai (29. Oktober 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> 2 - 2,5 Stunden wenn es Geil ist kann es auch mal länger dauern
> P.S.:Ich habe mir noch ein Bike bestellt  Britney würde sagen "oops I did it again" Muuhhaaa


WTF , Rennrad?


----------



## Larsen_TT (29. Oktober 2014)

Auf der Straße rumschwuchteln das ist mir zu Gayfährlich uhh in ganz schwarzem  Lykra  Nö
Viel besser!!!


----------



## MantaHai (29. Oktober 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Viel besser!!!


ION 20 650B


----------



## Larsen_TT (29. Oktober 2014)

So gut nun auch wieder nicht Träume braucht man auch im Leben (bis zum Frühjahr)
Nein schönes Dirt Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batisan (29. Oktober 2014)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Ok 18:00 Uhr linker Parkplatz (von unten aus gesehen) geile Trails



Alles klar. Linker Parkplatz ist der am Kreisel oder?




MantaHai schrieb:


> Wielange? Und Seb könntest du mich mitnehmen?



...und ja, kann dich mitnehmen. Ist nur gerade etwas eng mit der Arbeit. Du müsstest also hoch auf den Lerchenberg kommen...


----------



## Larsen_TT (29. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt 2 Parkplätze beim Kloster Eberbach, der Parkplatz wo du zu den Lamas hoch fahren würdest ha  Die Klosterschenke ist auch da


----------



## batisan (29. Oktober 2014)

TOP! Die Klosterschänke kenn ich!   Dann weiss ich wo ich hin muss...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (30. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Tour, hat sich gelohnt noch zu kommen. Gibt's eigentlich Nebelscheinwerfer für's Fahrrad?


----------



## Larsen_TT (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja da hätte man glatt The Fog neu abdrehen können, schön spooky 
Oben hatten wir fast Pippi  in den Augen genau wie früher als die Mutter sagte:  "Hopp anziehen und ab zum Ballettunterricht"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2014)

Ist morgen jemand in Beerfelden?
Wollte mal mit dem enduro hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (1. November 2014)

Heute mal die Kreuzbachklamm gefahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2014)

Es ist wie immer. Wenn alles passiert ist, schreibt jeder was er gemacht hat. 

Wo ist denn das? Geht das auch mit unterdurchschnittlicher Kondition?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2014)

Hab grad mal geschaut. 40km und 1100hm. Dieses Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. November 2014)

Mike umsetzten und zwar nicht die Familie am Frühstückstisch, sondern das Rad, ich denke nix was dir Spaß macht. Wo: Bingen
Morgen in Stromberg Season Ending komm doch Wird bestimmt Lustig
und wie immer auch schön geballert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2014)

Umsetzen 

Heute Family Tag. Gestern hatte ich Zeit. Demnächst wieder ab und an in der Wohnung was machen. Zieht sich, der Umzug.

Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## Larsen_TT (2. November 2014)

Wir wollen nächste Woche mal starten mit einem  Night Ride in WI.


----------



## Larsen_TT (5. November 2014)

Heute wollte ich mal, wenn das Wetter hält, eine runde drehen ab 18 Uhr linker Parkplatz Kloster Eberbach bei Interesse melden!


----------



## Nico98 (5. November 2014)

Sorry, wird nix..


----------



## dario88 (5. November 2014)

wann ist die nächste ? sa - so - mittwoch? 12.11?  bin endlich wieder fit


----------



## Rankin' (6. November 2014)

Samstag wäre ich dabei Dario, Sonntag kann ich nicht.
Samstags auch nicht zu früh, muß in der Nacht von Fr auf Sa zum Flughafen und komm wahrscheinlich erst sehr spät bzw. früh ins Bett.

Denke so ab 12 Uhr wäre gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (6. November 2014)

Ich wollte am Sonntag eine Tour fahren in WI.
Abfahrt 10.00 Uhr.
Grave Digger, Platte, SK und und und ?


----------



## dario88 (6. November 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Rankin' (6. November 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Samstag, Sonntag oder beides?


----------



## dario88 (6. November 2014)

Sonntag.
Samstag ist bei mir noch nicht sicher, weil sich jemand mein bike anguckt


----------



## ko5tik (6. November 2014)

Was oder wo ist Grave Digger?


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. November 2014)

Wie schaut es denn am Mittwoch aus? 18:00 Uhr wo? Egal Rheingau oder WI
P.S. Ja, es ist 18:00 Uhr Europäischer Zeit, es ist dunkel Mann braucht Licht!

PLAY BEYOND LIMITS


----------



## batisan (10. November 2014)

Hi Lars,
Ich bin dabei 
18h finde ich auch super!
Den Ort lass ich auch noch mal offen, da mir beides passt.


----------



## Icebreaker81 (15. November 2014)

Hey ich komme aus Mainz. Kann man sich euch anschließen? Falls ja wo wollt ihr morgen fahren? Grüße


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. November 2014)

Jemand morgen Abend Lust auf eine Tour? Ab 18:30 Uhr oder später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (19. November 2014)

auf Lars.... Nightride


----------



## Larsen_TT (19. November 2014)

Gut 18:30 am Kloster


----------



## FR-Oli (19. November 2014)

Lars denk aber dran das ich nicht dabei bin 
Ich wollte Dich nur motivieren  
Der Frank wollte ja


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. November 2014)

@Lars: Fahren wir?


----------



## Larsen_TT (19. November 2014)

Ja
Das habe ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## FR-Oli (19. November 2014)

sorry 
euch viel Spaß heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. November 2014)

Danke, werden wir haben


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. November 2014)

Ich wollte heute mal ne Runde drehen HZ oder Johannisberg


----------



## Larsen_TT (25. November 2014)

Ich wollte heute mal ne Runde drehen HZ oder Johannisberg


----------



## Larsen_TT (1. Dezember 2014)

Morgen Night Ride 18 Uhr wie immer ab dem Kloster wer ist dabei?


----------



## chicco81 (1. Dezember 2014)

Nächste Woche Dienstag (wenn ihr fahrt) wäre ich am Start, morgen kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Larsen_TT (3. Dezember 2014)

Gestern der erste Snowride


----------



## FR-Oli (4. Dezember 2014)

geil Lars


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. Januar 2015)

Heute Endurorunde Wiesbaden an der Nerobergbahn 14.00 Uhr, wahrscheinlich mit Wellnesscharakter (Schlammpackung)


----------



## Bembel_Benji (16. Januar 2015)

Gude!
Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob es wieder regelmäßige Touren unter der Woche geben wird und wenn ja wann diese statt finden werden (Tag + Uhrzeit)?
Danke!


----------



## dario88 (16. Januar 2015)

Denke bald könnten wieder night Rides stattfinden ab 18 Uhr.
Ab Februar bin ich wieder dort.
Wenn's wieder länger hell ist regelmäßig mittwochs ab 17.30 fasanerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (17. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Infos.
Von den Uhrzeiten dürfte ich das hin bekommen und Mittwoch ist für mich auch der beste Tag unter der Woche.
Freue mich.


----------



## Larsen_TT (9. Februar 2015)

Zange liegt noch Schnee


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Februar 2015)

Von Samstag... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73530









Macht immer wieder Laune die Ecke...


----------



## Samsara (10. Februar 2015)

Wann macht Ihr die nächste Wochenentour?


----------



## MantaHai (10. Februar 2015)

Samsara schrieb:


> Wann macht Ihr die nächste Wochenentour?


Wie wir wollen


----------



## Samsara (10. Februar 2015)




----------



## MantaHai (10. Februar 2015)

Samsara schrieb:


> Ja, hätte mich gerne angeschlossen, nix für ungut...


Schon klar, bist auch herzlich willkommen, aber im Moment wird eher spontan gefahren. Wir verabreden uns meistesns im internen Forum unseres Vereins, aber ich kann hier oder dir ja mal schreiben, wenn wieder was ansteht  oder du schlägst einfach hier was vor. Kannst mir ja grade mal ne PN schreiben; wer, wo wohnen und fahren und wie gut technisch und konditionell.


----------



## Larsen_TT (10. Februar 2015)

Von heute


----------



## Larsen_TT (14. Februar 2015)

Geschafft WE 

Was geht morgen? Bin heiß will fahren wo?

WI  [] ja.   [] nein.  [] vielleicht 
FB  [] ja.   [] nein.  [] vielleicht 
Bad Kreuznach [] ja.   [] nein.  [] vielleicht 
Rinne  [] ja.   [] nein.  [] vielleicht 

Noch ein:
ION unser, das du bist im Radkeller,
Geheiligt werde dein Name.
Dein Federweg komme.
Deine Schnelligkeit geschehe,
wie am SK also auch auf der HZ.
Unser täglich Speed gib uns heute.
Und vergib uns unsere Stürze,
wie auch wir vergeben unseren Doubles.
Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung,
sondern erlöse uns von den Lycras.
Denn dein ist der Downhill und der Antritt und die Kette rechts in Ewigkeit.
Amen.

von Morti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samsara (14. Februar 2015)

Bin für dieses WE raus! Sturz und fettes Hämatom am Oberschenkel Sonst gerne!


----------



## dario88 (21. Februar 2015)

Mittwoch??


----------



## batisan (21. Februar 2015)

Unter der Woche passt bei mir nächste Woche leider nicht...

Bei mir wird es unter der Woche wegen der Schiersteiner zeitlich eh schwierig.

Jetzt muss pro Rheinseite ne Enduro-Tour angeboten werden


----------



## dario88 (21. Februar 2015)

Ach stimmt die habe ich voll vergessen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Februar 2015)

Morgen Boppard! SHuttel mit der Hunsrückbahn, dann anspruchsvolle bis flowige Singletrails


----------



## Larsen_TT (21. Februar 2015)

Hättest du das früher angekündigt wäre ich dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Februar 2015)

Max, bitte in 3 Wochen nochmal. 
Muss vorher mal paar km sammeln


----------



## MantaHai (21. Februar 2015)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Februar 2015)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Hättest du das früher angekündigt wäre ich dabei gewesen


Oh, tut mir leid, war tatsächlich recht spontan entschieden. Wie früh ist denn bei Dir früh genug? Wir verabreden uns eh meist nur über unsere Whatsapp Gruppe und dann meist nur einen Tag vorher, je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune. Kann Dich gerne hinzufügen, falls Du das nutzt. Schick mir einfach Deine aktuelle Handynummer per PN.

Gilt natürlich auf für die anderen hier. 

Der Sessel auf der Ripp steht übrigens gerade und die DH-Strecke ist gesperrt. Beste Bedingungen also, um mal in Ruhe wieder die Ripp zu heizen.... sind aber heute echt bemerkenswert oft dumm von Wanderern angemacht worden. "Das sind keine 1,5 Meter hier", "radfahren ist hier verboten", mimimimimi.... und da waren wir nicht auf der Ripp, sondern auf dem Fleckerts. Kakkspiesser.


----------



## MantaHai (7. März 2015)

Morgen 11Uhr in Bad Kreuznach. Fette Gravity Enduro Tour. Wird eventuell zwei Bergauftempogruppen geben. 

Saline Karlshalle 11, 55543 Bad Kreuznach


----------



## Rankin' (9. März 2015)

War ne Spitzentour! Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Samsara (9. März 2015)

Und wo war der Manta-Hai?


----------



## MantaHai (9. März 2015)

Samsara schrieb:


> Und wo war der Manta-Hai?


Der hat fleißig Mathe1 und Technische Thermodynamik 1 für Maschinenbau gelernt und war ne Stunde aufm Rennrad, damit er nicht stirbt vor Frust, weil er nicht mitkonnte. Ab dem 17.3 werde ich euch Feuer machen


----------



## MantaHai (21. März 2015)

Was geht morgen Leute? Hab heute ne Enduro Tour in DA gesichtet, hätte morgen mal Bock auf den Feldi! Fährt morgen jemand von Mainz oder Wiesbaden?


----------



## Jeff-Banks (23. März 2015)

Hallo,
auch ich wollte hier mal nachfragen ob es in naher Zukunft mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde am SK und/oder Platte gibt an der man teilnehmen könnte? Hätte großes Interesse mal was anderes als Feldberg/Altkönig oder Odenwald zu sehen und zu fahren.
Danke!


----------



## MantaHai (23. März 2015)

Heute 15Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeff-Banks (23. März 2015)

Zu spontan, sorry 15Uhr bin ich noch arbeiten! Wie siehts denn am Mittwoch aus?


----------



## CYBO (24. März 2015)

Ab wann geht's wieder los mit Dienstags oder Mittwoch enduro Tour ab Fasanerie ?


----------



## CYBO (30. März 2015)

Servus @ all! 
Aufwachen! Der Winterschlaf ist vorüber. 
Wer ist Mittwoch 17 Uhr ab Fasanerie dabei?


----------



## Rankin' (30. März 2015)

Hätte total Bock, nur leider n Außenbandanriss, noch mind. 3 Wochen außer Gefecht.


----------



## FR-Oli (30. März 2015)

Roland, sorry bin noch erst in zwei Wochen wieder einsetzbar... Vielleicht findet sich jemand anderes
Kevin, wo hast Du Dir das denn geholt zum Saisonstart  ... Gute Besserung


----------



## dario88 (30. März 2015)

Ohne brigg nix Enduro Runde


----------



## MantaHai (30. März 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Ohne brigg nix Enduro Runde


Komm nach Mainz und wir fahren mit der Bahn.


----------



## dario88 (30. März 2015)

komme frühestens aus dem Büro um halb 5 in Ingelheim..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2015)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Hätte total Bock, nur leider n Außenbandanriss, noch mind. 3 Wochen außer Gefecht.


Gute Besserung. Wenn du fit bist komm ich mal rum. Drohung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (30. März 2015)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Roland, sorry bin noch erst in zwei Wochen wieder einsetzbar... Vielleicht findet sich jemand anderes
> Kevin, wo hast Du Dir das denn geholt zum Saisonstart  ... Gute Besserung


Beim Bouldern.
Danke.


Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Gute Besserung. Wenn du fit bist komm ich mal rum. Drohung


Danke.
Deal!


----------



## dario88 (30. März 2015)

Wann müssen wir in der Bahn sein in mainz ?


----------



## dario88 (30. März 2015)

@Steppenwolf-RM dann kommen wir beide rum 
willst du etwa bergauf pedalieren?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2015)

Geht manchmal nicht anders.


----------



## CYBO (31. März 2015)

Morgen ist Sturm vorhergesagt 
Bin dann raus.


----------



## MantaHai (1. April 2015)

Also nix heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (1. April 2015)

Leider nein aber hoffentlich wird das Wetter mal endlich besser ... nächste Woche sollten wir den nächsten Anlauf wagen. ;-)


----------



## MantaHai (7. April 2015)

Wäre morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## FR-Oli (8. April 2015)

leider nein... aber nächste Woche muss es bei mir dann auch mal wieder klappen


----------



## dario88 (8. April 2015)

Fahre morgen im Rheingau ne Tour. Halb 6/6 in oestrich


----------



## MantaHai (8. April 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Fahre morgen im Rheingau ne Tour. Halb 6/6 in oestrich


Ok wie lange? Geile Trails bzw. geiler als am SK.


----------



## dario88 (8. April 2015)

Ist offen. Komm mit, kannst mit dem Zug nach Ingelheim und zurück


----------



## Jeff-Banks (8. April 2015)

Oh das klingt interessant, da würd ich mich eigentlich gern mal anhängen. Aber 17.30 wird mir heute leider etwas zu spät. Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mich in den nächsten Wochen mal anhänge.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. April 2015)

*Enduro Time *
Mittwoch 17 Uhr Fasanerie wie immer!
Auf Männers @MantaHai , @Larsen_TT , @Lurs , @batisan , @Phantom25 , @herbi53 , @Steppenwolf-RM, @Kassenwart und alle anderen die ich vergessen haben sollte


----------



## dario88 (13. April 2015)

Stark 
Zur not geht auch 17:30 wie im August/September 2014


----------



## FR-Oli (13. April 2015)

ei der @dario88 fehlt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico98 (13. April 2015)

Ich versuch auch mal zu kommen.


----------



## MantaHai (13. April 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## HC-65 (13. April 2015)

Mahlzeit. Welche "Hardware" und "Softskillz" muss man denn für Eure Touren mitbringen? VG, HC-65


----------



## MantaHai (13. April 2015)

Kondition für max. 30km, Fahrtechnik um den Flowtrail Stromberg zügig runter zufahren und Dummbabbeln zu können sind essentiell


----------



## FR-Oli (13. April 2015)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Welche "Hardware" und "Softskillz" muss man denn für Eure Touren mitbringen? VG, HC-65


kannst aber auch gerne ohne all diese essentiellen skills mitkommen


----------



## FR-Oli (13. April 2015)

@MantaHai, ich kann auch nur dumm babbeln


----------



## HC-65 (13. April 2015)

Im Moment bin ich leider ein wenig eingeschränkt, da meine Gabel noch in Rodalben ist.
Wenn alles wieder zusammen geschraubt ist, was hoffentlich Ende dieser Woche passiert, komme ich gerne mal mit.


----------



## FR-Oli (13. April 2015)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich leider ein wenig eingeschränkt, da meine Gabel noch in Rodalben ist.
> Wenn alles wieder zusammen geschraubt ist, was hoffentlich Ende dieser Woche passiert, komme ich gerne mal mit.


Gerne. Die Tour wird jetzt wieder regelmäßig stattfinden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2015)

Aber Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (13. April 2015)

Jawoll


----------



## Mottfried (14. April 2015)

Morsche,

ich wollte mich bei Euch auch mal anschließen.

Wann fahrt Ihr denn und von wo?
Ist es Mittwoch 1700?


----------



## dario88 (14. April 2015)

Denke ja. Dann schaffen wir die große Runde


----------



## FR-Oli (14. April 2015)

Mottfried schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> ich wollte mich bei Euch auch mal anschließen.
> 
> ...


jipp, Mittwoch 17:00 Fasanerie auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Schützenhaus.


----------



## CYBO (14. April 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## juchhae (14. April 2015)

Wo geht die grosse tour lang? Werds nicht zum startpunkt schaffen. Aber zum sk kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (14. April 2015)

Würde morgen auch gern wiedermal mit. Diesmal sollten das Material aber mal halten...


----------



## CYBO (14. April 2015)

juchhae schrieb:


> Wo geht die grosse tour lang? Werds nicht zum startpunkt schaffen. Aber zum sk kurbeln


Sag mal Yann wann du in etwa oben am SK bist. 17:30 oder 17:45?


----------



## juchhae (14. April 2015)

1745 könnte klappen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt ;-)


----------



## CYBO (14. April 2015)

juchhae schrieb:


> 1745 könnte klappen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt ;-)


Ok fein! Mein Handy nehme ich mit. Und wir fahren 2x den SK wenn du noch nicht da bist


----------



## dario88 (14. April 2015)

Grosse Runde ist denke ich zumindest alten stein, Wurzel, sk..


----------



## CYBO (14. April 2015)

Wurzel lohnt nicht wirklich oder? 
Allerdings können wir auch gerne etwas frei räumen wenn wir da lang wollen


----------



## Keepiru (15. April 2015)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> jipp, Mittwoch 17:00 Fasanerie auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Schützenhaus.



hier, oder?
https://www.google.de/maps/place/50...8807,444m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2015)

Keepiru schrieb:


> hier, oder?
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/50°06'15.1"N 8°11'19.7"E/@50.104191,8.188807,444m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


jap


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2015)

Platte, Wurzel und SK sollte gehen heute


----------



## dario88 (15. April 2015)

Wenn sich Wurzel nicht lohnt dann Platte Stein und sk, Wetter ist doch Bombe Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (15. April 2015)

Leute an mir solls nicht hängen... wir können auch kellerskopf noch einbauen. 
Wollte damit nur sagen das Wurzel komplett dicht ist wegen harvester hölzernte.


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2015)

das obere Stück sollte wieder frei sein meinem Kenntnisstand nach.
Aber wissen tue ich es natürlich auch nicht


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2015)

wir können ja heute Abend auch noch spontan entscheiden wo es lang geht...
aber egal wohin das Wetter wird der Hammer


----------



## CYBO (15. April 2015)




----------



## Lurs (15. April 2015)

Wurzel ist fahrbar! (danke an Andi!)

Ich müsste es heute auch schaffen, bis später!


----------



## Tante.Ju (15. April 2015)

Cool, na das wird ja was


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2015)

@Tante.Ju  euch habe ich vergessen  tut mir leid  aber super gut das Du / Ihr heute dabei seid 
Wird aber ne gute Truppe heute. Ich freue mich


----------



## FR-Oli (15. April 2015)

War super gut heute. Hat richtig Laune gemacht


----------



## CYBO (15. April 2015)

Yes!
Hier das Gruppenfoto https://www.facebook.com/GravityPilots?ref=bookmarks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf~4lotz (17. April 2015)

Wann soll es die nächste Woche werden mit der Abendrunde? Schon der Dienstag oder erstmal noch Mittwoch?


----------



## dario88 (20. April 2015)

Dienstag 17.30

17.00 schaffe ich selbst nicht. Zur not komme ich nach und hole euch ein


----------



## dario88 (20. April 2015)

Roland will Mittwoch auch fahren glaube ich, da könnte man auch mit


----------



## Mottfried (20. April 2015)

Dienstag 1730 klingt prima - würde mich wieder anschliessen, wenn es passt!


----------



## batisan (20. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## FR-Oli (20. April 2015)

jawoll 
so gefällt mir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2015)

Männer. Viel Spaß. Liege flach. Ich hoffe nächste so fit zu sein um mitkommen zu können. So Magen Darm  raubt ziemlich Kraft. Haut rein. Ihr glücklichen


----------



## dario88 (20. April 2015)

Gute Besserung


----------



## FR-Oli (20. April 2015)

Gute Besserung Mike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2015)

Danke.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (20. April 2015)

Ich befürchte bis morgen nicht wieder für zu sein und gesund will ich ja auch noch werden...mal abwarten


----------



## FR-Oli (21. April 2015)

Enduro Time 
Daniel, wenn nicht dann nächste Woche


----------



## Nico98 (21. April 2015)

Ich packe es nicht, aber euch viel spaß.


----------



## FR-Oli (21. April 2015)

ok. Schade Nico


----------



## Lurs (21. April 2015)

Ich kann heute auch nicht, evtl. morgen


----------



## Trailminator (21. April 2015)

Kann man sich heute für 'ne Tour anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (21. April 2015)

Morgen will ich auch fahren.
Start 17 Uhr?


----------



## FR-Oli (21. April 2015)

Trailminator schrieb:


> Kann man sich heute für 'ne Tour anschließen?


Na klar. bist herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren 
17:30 Fasanerie Parkplatz vor dem Schützenhaus


----------



## Mottfried (21. April 2015)

Ich muss absagen, bin eben von der Freundin gebucht worden.
Die muss noch die Erkältung verarbeiten und fühlt sich nicht so fit um bei Euch mitzufahren.

Aber nächste Woche bin ich gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## dario88 (21. April 2015)




----------



## Juzo (22. April 2015)

wie siehts aus heute?
wie fahrt ihr? würde dazu stoßen, am besten am SK, so um 17:30?...


----------



## CYBO (22. April 2015)

Rad habe ich dabei 
17:30 wird knapp aber wir kommen da vorbei


----------



## Juzo (22. April 2015)

ich muss eh schauen wie ich durch den verkehr komm heute...
wie ist die tour geplant?
würd dich dann einfach mal anrufen...


----------



## MantaHai (22. April 2015)

Ich komm auch, warte am Brunnen.


----------



## Tante.Ju (22. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurs (22. April 2015)

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder dabei. Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Tante.Ju (22. April 2015)

Also, die Uphill-Wertung ging heute ja wohl klar an Roland 
War klasse, danke für die schöne Tour!!


----------



## MantaHai (22. April 2015)

Ich hab mich noch WI Rambach verfranst


----------



## CYBO (23. April 2015)

Tante.Ju schrieb:


> Also, die Uphill-Wertung ging heute ja wohl klar an Roland
> War klasse, danke für die schöne Tour!!


Solange ich das 29er Enduro noch habe


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. April 2015)

Morgen Bad Kreuznach


----------



## Rankin' (26. April 2015)

Enorm spaßige und anstrengende Endurorunde auf den staubtrockenen Trails rund um Bad Münster und Bad Kreuznach heute. Mal wieder alles richtig gemacht! Danke fürs guiden an Sebastian Beilmann und Flo Goral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. April 2015)

Sau stark 

Wird zeit, dass ich mein bike zusammenbaue. Teile sind jetzt endlich da.


----------



## dario88 (26. April 2015)

Was kommt dran?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. April 2015)

Gabel, Laufräder, Lenker und so...


----------



## dario88 (26. April 2015)

Verstehe, keine Details. Dann warte ich bis wir uns demnächst sehen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2015)

War saugeil heute. Fette Runde!


----------



## CYBO (27. April 2015)

War super! 

Wann fahren wir die Woche ab fasanerie?


----------



## dario88 (27. April 2015)

Machen wir es Wetter abhängig oder ? Mittwoch Vllt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2015)

Wenn das Wetter passt Die. 17 Uhr.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (27. April 2015)

Diese Woche sollte es auch mit mir klappen....


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. April 2015)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Enorm spaßige und anstrengende Endurorunde auf den staubtrockenen Trails rund um Bad Münster und Bad Kreuznach heute. Mal wieder alles richtig gemacht! Danke fürs guiden an Sebastian Beilmann und Flo Goral.


 
Da wär ich auch gern mitgefahren. Kenne mich da nicht aus und wollte schon immer mal dort rumkurven. Staubtrocken war es in der Tat überall. Mein Rad sieht aus wie im Hochsommer in Südfrankreich/Spanien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante.Ju (27. April 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Machen wir es Wetter abhängig oder ? Mittwoch Vllt


Genau, mal das Wetter abwarten... die Rheingau-Fraktion tendiert von daher auch eher zu Mittwoch


----------



## Trailminator (28. April 2015)

Würde mich heute gerne wieder anschließen.


----------



## dario88 (28. April 2015)

Bin raus heute. Eher morgen bei mir


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2015)

Trailminator schrieb:


> Würde mich heute gerne wieder anschließen.



Mach das. Wir fahren gemütlich.
17 Uhr.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (28. April 2015)

Na da ists nun erstmal Dienstags und auch Mittwochs oder ist der Wunsch nach Dienstag nicht so verbreitet?
.... heut schauts gut aus.


----------



## dario88 (28. April 2015)

Ich kann heute nicht, normalerweise kann ich an beiden tagen. Wetter sollte heute und morgen passen.


----------



## Trailminator (28. April 2015)

Dann bis später!


----------



## Samsara (28. April 2015)

Hm, heißt das, es wird nun an beiden Tagen gefahren?
Bin verwirrt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
die üblichen verdächtigen, also die welche im Normalfall regelmäßig die Tour fahren, haben sich vor ein paar Wochen auf den Wochentag Dienstag geeinigt. Das hatte verschiedene Gründe.

Ob sich morgen noch eine Gruppe bildet, kann ich nicht sagen.
Letzte Woche wurde glaube auch an zwei Tagen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (28. April 2015)

Genau so ist es. Die eigentliche Tour wird in Zukunft immer Dienstags stattfinden.
Aber diese Woche und auch letzte haben sich auch ein paar Biker Mittwochs getroffen.

Gabi, du kannst es Dir also aussuchen oder auch an beiden Tagen mitfahren


----------



## Schneckenreiter (28. April 2015)

... und wenn zur Abwechslung mal Interesse an unbekannten Rheingau Trails besteht, könnte man z.B. mal ab Johannisberg zum Freefall, Schneckentrail, Moospfad, Dennistrail, Schlaraffenland, Mädchentrail, Neugisprünge oder einfach mal ein paar fast völlig unfahrbare Umsetztrails etc. ausprobieren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2015)

Immer gerne. Gibt's beim umsetzzeugs auch nen chickenway für mich?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2015)

Ach ja. Schöne Runde. Wetter top und der Boden perfekt. 

@Trailminator 
Wo warste? Wir waren 5 Leute.


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. April 2015)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> ... und wenn zur Abwechslung mal Interesse an unbekannten Rheingau Trails besteht, könnte man z.B. mal ab Johannisberg zum Freefall, Schneckentrail, Moospfad, Dennistrail, Schlaraffenland, Mädchentrail, Neugisprünge oder einfach mal ein paar fast völlig unfahrbare Umsetztrails etc. ausprobieren



Wäre morgen wohl dabei...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (28. April 2015)

Also gut, dann würde ich folgendes vorschlagen: Allgemeiner Treffpunkt am Mittwoch in Johannisberg an der Strasse zum Schloss (da sind rechts und links Parkplätze) Zeit 17.00? 17.30? Und keine Angst - das diesmal geplante Umsetzzeugs hat Umfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (28. April 2015)

17:00 passt mir gut, früher geht auch.
Hast du eine Adresse fürs Navi?
Du meinst wahrscheinlich Schloss Vollrads?
Das finde ich dann doch...


----------



## Schneckenreiter (29. April 2015)

Es ist am Schloss *Johannisberg* - ist ausgeschildert, kann man nicht verfehlen. Passt für alle 17.00 Uhr?

@ Schnubbi: komm doch vorher einfach direkt zu mir...


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. April 2015)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Es ist am Schloss *Johannisberg* - ist ausgeschildert, kann man nicht verfehlen. Passt für alle 17.00 Uhr?
> 
> @ Schnubbi: komm doch vorher einfach direkt zu mir...



 Gerne, ruf dich morgen nochmal an, der alte Mann hat bis 15:00 Physio.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2015)

@Schneckenreiter 
 Eventuell können wir deine Tour ja auch mal an einem Donnerstag machen. Meine Ausgangskarte beinhaltet die Tage Dienstag und Donnerstag.  

Viel Spaß heute. Ich bin heute auf dem Spielplatz.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (29. April 2015)

Rheingau! Kenne ich nur vom Namen, alles weitere ist für mich noch....komme gern mit, aber erst ab der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Tante.Ju (29. April 2015)

Perfekt. Treffpunkt ist jetzt nur auf 17:30 (statt 17 Uhr) am Schloss Johannisberg verschoben worden ... für die arbeitende Bevölkerung 
Bis später


----------



## FR-Oli (29. April 2015)

ich wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## dario88 (29. April 2015)

Jutta ich versuche auch zu kommen. Wenns geht wartet auf mich


----------



## Tante.Ju (29. April 2015)

ja klasse 
Kannst Dich ja melden, wenn es später wird 0170-2164596


----------



## batisan (29. April 2015)

Ich komme auch zum Schloss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailminator (29. April 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ach ja. Schöne Runde. Wetter top und der Boden perfekt.
> 
> @Trailminator
> Wo warste? Wir waren 5 Leute.


... war doch da.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2015)

Ah. jetzt isses klar.


----------



## MantaHai (30. April 2015)

Morgen 11:30 in Bad Kreuznach am Salinenparkplatz! Außer bei Regen!


----------



## CYBO (30. April 2015)

Ok


----------



## dario88 (3. Mai 2015)

Dienstag 25 Grad gemeldet,

Enduro Tour am Sk wie gewohnt 17.30


----------



## Samsara (4. Mai 2015)

Ich bin zu 100% dabei! 
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Graf~4lotz (4. Mai 2015)

Ich komme auch...dachte der Treff ist 17:00 am Ende des Parkplatzes, wie auch Mittwochs?!


----------



## dario88 (4. Mai 2015)

wenn Mike um 17.00 Uhr fährt und ihr es eilig habt könnt ihr ruhig los. Ich kenn den Weg 

Wenn ich dabei bin geht für mich halt nur 17.30 wegen dem Verkehr.


----------



## Samsara (4. Mai 2015)

Also 17:30 vor dem Schützenheim auf dem Parkplatz, ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (5. Mai 2015)

Ja 17:30 Uhr bis später


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß heute meine Damen und Herren


----------



## CYBO (6. Mai 2015)

War super heute!!!


----------



## Samsara (6. Mai 2015)

Mir hat es auch gefallen, bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## AchimSteininger (7. Mai 2015)

Und alles ohne Defekt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2015)

Ich spür meine Beine wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Mai 2015)

Sonntag fahre ich Endurotouren am Feldberg. Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich Parkplatz Hohemark. Konkrete Details gebe ich noch bekannt. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, kann sich hier melden.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Mai 2015)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Sonntag fahre ich Endurotouren am Feldberg. Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich Parkplatz Hohemark. Konkrete Details gebe ich noch bekannt. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, kann sich hier melden.


Morgen um 12 Uhr am Bürgelstollen: http://goo.gl/maps/KZNZD NICHT Hohemark!


----------



## CYBO (11. Mai 2015)

Morgen 17 Uhr ??


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Mai 2015)

Denke ja. Ich kann aber leider noch nicht 
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Samsara (12. Mai 2015)

Ich bin leider noch zu platt vom Wochenende, nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Rankin' (12. Mai 2015)

Boah, schaffs schon wieder nicht


----------



## dario88 (12. Mai 2015)

Prüfungsstress


----------



## AchimSteininger (12. Mai 2015)

Roland und ich sind auf dem Weg!


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Mai 2015)

haut rein Männers 
hoffentlich hält das Wetter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2015)

Zu lange gearbeitet. Jetzt muss ich in den Biergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchimSteininger (12. Mai 2015)

Wetter war TOP! 
Die Runde auch


----------



## dario88 (14. Mai 2015)

jemand lust auf ne runde heute abend?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Mai 2015)

Sooo... zurück aus Südtirol von den Trail Days. Es war fabelhaft! Endlos viele Höhenmeter vernichtet, die neuesten Specialized Bikes getestet (ja, das neue Demo Sworks und das neue Enduro in allen Reifengrössen und das Stumpi, so wie diverse andere Exoten). Die nagelneuen Trails (Propain und Holy Hansen) kann ich sehr empfehlen, aber auch die etablierten wie Roatbrunn oder Tschilli oder Sunny Benny - können sich alle sehr sehen lassen. Steil, wurzelig, verblockt, flowig, Anlieger-Feuerwerk - von allem war etwas dabei. 1500 Höhenmeter an einem Stück - kein Problem, da gibt es mehrere Trails, die das bieten. Wer mehr wissen will - PN!


----------



## CYBO (18. Mai 2015)

Hört sich sehr geil an Max! Wo habt ihr übernachtet? Mit wem warst du weg?

@all: Di 17 Uhr enduro fasanerie?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2015)

CYBO schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr geil an Max! Wo habt ihr übernachtet? Mit wem warst du weg?


Wir waren in einer günstigen Pension direkt in Vezzan, oberhalb von Goldrain. Aber da gibt es viele Alternativen. Ich war mit dem Daniel May unterwegs. Beide nur mit Enduro. Wobei ich am Matschtag ganz happy war, dass ich das Demo unterm Hintern hatte. 

ICh schreib demnächst mal einen Bericht mit allen Touren etc.

Grüße


----------



## FR-Oli (18. Mai 2015)

Dienstag 17:00 Uhr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auf das Wetter gespannt. Jeder Bericht sagt was anderes.


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Mai 2015)

Auf geht's zur heutigen Enduro Tour 17:00 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Mai 2015)

Servus zsamma,

ich habe mal die wesentlichen Strecken im Vinschgau von letztem Wochenende als GPX-Tracks hier hochgeladen:

http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do?id=43764

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern - wer Fragen zu den Strecken hat, gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (26. Mai 2015)

Mittwoch Enduro 17:00 Uhr 

(heute schaffe ich es leider arbeitstechnisch nicht)


----------



## dario88 (26. Mai 2015)

Am Wochenende jemand bock auf Feldberg?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Mai 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende jemand bock auf Feldberg?


TEndenziell ja. WEiß aber noch nicht ob Sa oder So und so... Ich poste hier nochmal dann.


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Mai 2015)

wie sieht es aus mit heute? Keiner Lust?


----------



## Nico98 (27. Mai 2015)

Jo wir kommen zu zweit!


----------



## Nico98 (27. Mai 2015)

Ja wir kommen zu zweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern.


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Mai 2015)

ich bin dann auch raus für heute.
Falls doch noch jemand fahren sollte viel Spaß


----------



## AchimSteininger (27. Mai 2015)

Bin um 17:00 Uhr da.


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Mai 2015)

Achim wenn du niemanden mitbringst, bist du heute leider alleine


----------



## AchimSteininger (27. Mai 2015)

Was ist mit Nico98?


----------



## MantaHai (27. Mai 2015)

dario88 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende jemand bock auf Feldberg?


Jo


----------



## AchimSteininger (31. Mai 2015)

Wie schaut es am Dienstag 2.Juni bei Euch aus? 
Endurotour in Wiesbaden? 
17:00 Uhr?


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (31. Mai 2015)

Hi. Ich war noch nie bei Euch dabei. Wo trefft Ihr Euch ?


----------



## dario88 (31. Mai 2015)

Passt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2015)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Hi. Ich war noch nie bei Euch dabei. Wo trefft Ihr Euch ?


 
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Neuen Schützenhaus. Adresse fürs Navi siehe Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (1. Juni 2015)

17.30 aber..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2015)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Hi. Ich war noch nie bei Euch dabei. Wo trefft Ihr Euch ?


17:30 Abfahrt.  Zeit hat sich geändert. Habe ich gehört


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2015)

Eben erst gesehen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juni 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/event-glucksgefuhle-auf-den-trail-days-in-latsch/ GEIL WAR ES! Und nochmal meine herzlichen Glückwünsche an unsere Trail Trophy Fahrer 2 Wochen später, ganz besonders Max Mittelbach! Top Leistung Junge!


----------



## FR-Oli (2. Juni 2015)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Hi. Ich war noch nie bei Euch dabei. Wo trefft Ihr Euch ?


Heute um *17:30 Uhr *Fasanerie Wiesbaden auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Schützenhaus
Bist herzlich eingeladen zu kommen


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (2. Juni 2015)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Heute um *17:30 Uhr *Fasanerie Wiesbaden auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Schützenhaus
> Bist herzlich eingeladen zu kommen



Hallo, danke für die prompte Antwort und Einladung . Schaffe es aber von der Zeit her heute nicht.
Bin aber definitiv mal interessiert demnächst bei euch das Gebiet um Wiesbaden unsicher zu machen, kann Euch dafür gerne mal meine Homespots in Hofheim oder am Feldberg zeigen. Grüße Marc


----------



## CYBO (8. Juni 2015)

Wie schauts morgen aus? Ich muss schauen ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube morgen geht nichts. Ist keiner da und ich packe es auch nicht...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2015)

Kann auch nicht. Der Biergarten ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mottfried (9. Juni 2015)

Also fällt heute aus? Sonst würde ich mich auch mal wieder anschließen!


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Juni 2015)

Mottfried schrieb:


> Also fällt heute aus? Sonst würde ich mich auch mal wieder anschließen!


ja sieht leider so aus
nächste Woche wieder


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Juni 2015)

Morgen Enduro
ist jemand dabei?


----------



## AchimSteininger (15. Juni 2015)

Bei mir wird es Mittwoch. 
Morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juni 2015)

Bin noch auf leergang


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Juni 2015)

bin auch raus... hab noch nen meeting reinbekommen
ansonsten hat sich ja auch niemand gemeldet der fahren möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchimSteininger (16. Juni 2015)

Wie geschrieben: 
Werde morgen um 17:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt starten. 
Falls jmd mitkommen mag, einfach melden


----------



## Mottfried (16. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre gerne mit... Sitze aber noch beim Knie-Mechaniker und warte auf meine Audienz
Vielleicht schaffe ich es bis 1730.


----------



## AchimSteininger (16. Juni 2015)

@Mottfried:
Meinst Du heute, oder morgen?

Heute fährt wohl keiner.
Ich wollte morgen so um 17:00 Uhr los, wenn es bei Dir 17:30 Uhr wird, dann warte ich.


----------



## Mottfried (22. Juni 2015)

AchimSteininger schrieb:


> @Mottfried:
> Meinst Du heute, oder morgen?
> 
> Heute fährt wohl keiner.
> Ich wollte morgen so um 17:00 Uhr los, wenn es bei Dir 17:30 Uhr wird, dann warte ich.



Sorry ich hab es letzte Woche falsch verstanden und es dann leider nicht mehr geschafft einzuloggen 
Ab dieser Woche wieder - sofern es nicht zu nass ist


----------



## Samsara (22. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir mal den Mittwoch reserviert, vielleicht fährt da ja jemand


----------



## AchimSteininger (22. Juni 2015)

Ich plane auch für Mittwoch! 
Abfahrt 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## dodderer (23. Juni 2015)

Darf man da mitfahren?


----------



## AchimSteininger (23. Juni 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Darf man da mitfahren?



Aber natürlich.
Treffpunkt ist ja oben beschrieben.
Anfahrt 17:30 Uhr


----------



## dodderer (23. Juni 2015)

Supi, bin nämlich um die Zeit in Taunusstein, dann kann man den Arbeitstag noch schön abschließen


----------



## Mottfried (23. Juni 2015)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchimSteininger (29. Juni 2015)

Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr an der Fasanerie 
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mottfried (29. Juni 2015)

Hier!


----------



## AchimSteininger (29. Juni 2015)




----------



## dario88 (30. Juni 2015)

Bin wohl nächste Woche mal wieder dabei


----------



## AchimSteininger (30. Juni 2015)

Das will ich doch hoffen!


----------



## AchimSteininger (6. Juli 2015)

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus? 
Jmd am Mittwoch (Start 17:30 Uhr) dabei?


----------



## FR-Oli (7. Juli 2015)

bin raus


----------



## dario88 (7. Juli 2015)

Wäre morgen dabei @AchimSteininger


----------



## AchimSteininger (7. Juli 2015)

Top 
Dann bis Moschee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchimSteininger (7. Juli 2015)

Sorry! 
Kann morgen doch nicht!!


----------



## crxtuner (26. Juli 2015)

Hey, ich wollte mal fragen ob mittwochs noch die Enduro-Tour stattfindet? Wäre gerne mal mitgekommen, fahre bis jetzt immer nur den Schläferskopftrail und würde gerne noch mal den ein oder anderen schönen trail in Wiesbaden kennenlernen.
Vielen Dank
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## FR-Oli (27. Juli 2015)

crxtuner schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte mal fragen ob mittwochs noch die Enduro-Tour stattfindet? Wäre gerne mal mitgekommen, fahre bis jetzt immer nur den Schläferskopftrail und würde gerne noch mal den ein oder anderen schönen trail in Wiesbaden kennenlernen.
> Vielen Dank
> Gruß
> Thorsten


Hallo Thorsten,
zur Teit ist es etwas "komplizierter" 
Die "offizielle" Tour findet eigentlich Dienstags statt. Da aber einige nur oder auch Mittwoch Zeit haben, gibt es dann ggf. auch mal zwei Touren die Woche.
Wenn eine Enduro Tour angeboten wird, gibt es hier eine Info.
Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen mit zu fahren


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Juli 2015)

Enduro Time  (endlich mal wieder)
heute 18:00 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## seki80 (28. Juli 2015)

Wie fit sollte man konditionell sein?

Bin uphill nicht gerade der fitteste! 
Raucherlunge :hust: 

Bock hätte ich aber schon, da ich schon länger mit dem gedanken spiele eurem verein beizutreten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Juli 2015)

seki80 schrieb:


> Wie fit sollte man konditionell sein?
> 
> Bin uphill nicht gerade der fitteste!
> Raucherlunge :hust:
> ...


da brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Wir nehmen immer Rücksicht 
Und auch ich habe schon länger nicht mehr berauf getreten... also kein Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsen_TT (28. Juli 2015)

Ich denke ich bin auch dabei


----------



## seki80 (28. Juli 2015)

schaffs heute wahrscheinlich doch nicht, da der neue Mitarbeiter doch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit erfordert


----------



## Larsen_TT (30. Juli 2015)

Heute Rock and Roll an der Zange 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## FR-Oli (30. Juli 2015)

Larsen_TT schrieb:


> Heute Rock and Roll an der Zange 18:00 Uhr?


wie gesagt, ich bin leider raus 
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2015)

Kurz entschlossen am Feldi.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. August 2015)

Geht die Woche was mit einer Enduro Tour?


----------



## Nico98 (3. August 2015)

Wäre bei einer späten Runde dabei.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2015)

grad gefunden: http://gravity-magazine.de/de/article/pm-gravity-pilots-bei-der-1-vulkan-enduro-challenge


----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. August 2015)

Heute um 18.00 Uhr in Johannisberg: Enduro von zart bis hart im Schlaraffenland, Neugi, Mädchentrail usw. 
Treffpunkt bei mir oder beim Sepp.


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. August 2015)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Heute um 18.00 Uhr in Johannisberg: Enduro von zart bis hart im Schlaraffenland, Neugi, Mädchentrail usw.
> Treffpunkt bei mir oder beim Sepp.


Habe leider die Nacht durch gearbeitet, packe ich nicht. 
Samstag evtl Beerfelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. August 2015)

_Samstag evtl Beerfelden?_

Samstag sind wir in Latsch / Vinschgau und müssen da einiges umsetzen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2015)

Mittwochs keine Zeit 
Schade


----------



## seki80 (13. August 2015)

Ist jemand von Euch am Sonntag im Taunus unterwegs?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. September 2015)

Gibt es morgen wieder ne gravity Pilots Endurorunde?

Wenn ja wann/wo/Wielange?


----------



## FR-Oli (2. September 2015)

zur Zeit ist das etwas komisch alles. Eigentlich hatten wir uns auf die "offizielle" Runde Dienstags geeinigt... gibt aber eigentlich nur 3 Leute die immer fahren .... und dann gibt es noch nen paar die manchmal auch Mittwochs fahren


----------



## Mottfried (2. September 2015)

Dienstag hat es sich hier so gelesen als ob keiner fahren würde!


----------



## FR-Oli (2. September 2015)

Mottfried schrieb:


> Dienstag hat es sich hier so gelesen als ob keiner fahren würde!


nein fahren schon. Aber jetzt halt schon länger nicht mehr da eh keiner kommt


----------



## Mottfried (2. September 2015)

Ich wäre gekommen! Dachte aber, wenn keiner was schreibt...
Stand dann meistens Mittwochs mit dem Achim alleine da


----------



## bangert0s (2. September 2015)

Servus ,
bin neu hier.
Wenn ihr nächsten Dienstag startet, würde ich mich anschließen, wenn das klar geht 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robo88 (7. September 2015)

Moin,
bin auch neu hier. Mich hat es vor kurzem beruflich in den Taunus verschlagen. Jetzt wird es so langsam Zeit, dass ich mal die Trails hier kennen lerne.  Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal auf eine Tour mitnehmt.


----------



## FR-Oli (8. September 2015)

Heute Enduro Tour Fasanerie Start um 17 Uhr 
Ihr seit alle herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen


----------



## seki80 (8. September 2015)

Na dann komme ich doch such mal mit... bis gleich.

Gruss,
Conrad

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. September 2015)

Bin heute auch mal dabei


----------



## FR-Oli (8. September 2015)

Sauber


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. September 2015)

Brauche noch 5 Min. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bangert0s (8. September 2015)

Parkplatz direkt gegenüber Fasanerie oder?

Bin jetzt los.


----------



## Bobbypilot (9. September 2015)

Mosche, findet heute eine Tour statt? Würde gerne mal ein paar Vereinskollegen kennenlernen


----------



## FR-Oli (9. September 2015)

Die Tour war gestern. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja heute auch noch jemand.
ansonsten wieder nächsten Dienstag


----------



## Bobbypilot (9. September 2015)

Ok, dann ein anderes Mal...


----------



## Robo88 (9. September 2015)

Diesen Dienstag kam mir leider die Arbeit dazwischen. Ich hoffe es klappt nächsten Dienstag...


----------



## FR-Oli (10. September 2015)




----------



## Robo88 (12. September 2015)

Ist Morgen zufällig jemand unterwegs?


----------



## properzel (13. September 2015)

Hey, eben so neu hier.
Waere Diesntag dabei wenn irgendwas steigt.

Bin allerdings so neu, dass man mir erklaeren muss wie einem Kind, wo Ihr euch trefft. 
Cheers


----------



## FR-Oli (14. September 2015)

Enduro Runde Dienstag 17:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Neues Schützenhaus Fasanerie


----------



## seki80 (14. September 2015)

also ich waere zwar wieder fit aber leider "not in town";( 

naechste woche wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mottfried (14. September 2015)

Wenn Ihr um 1730 startet komme ich auch gerne mit, aber 1700 Uhr ist leider unschaffbar. Der Frondienst entlässt mich nicht so früh


----------



## Robo88 (14. September 2015)

Ich befürchte das ich Morgen schon wieder nicht früh aus der Firma komme.  Mal sehen, vielleicht geschehen ja noch Wunder...


----------



## FR-Oli (15. September 2015)

Also dann heute 17:30 Uhr fasanerie.  Passt mir auch ganz gut.


----------



## Mottfried (15. September 2015)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> Also dann heute 17:30 Uhr fasanerie.  Passt mir auch ganz gut.



Top!


----------



## bangert0s (15. September 2015)

Bei mir wirds leider nix :-(


----------



## FR-Oli (22. September 2015)

heute kann ich leider nicht.
Wäre aber natürlich schön wenn sich trotzdem ein paar finden zum Fahren


----------



## Mottfried (22. September 2015)

Ich bin auch raus - weil es regnen soll 

Aber morgen würde ich fahren!


----------



## FR-Oli (28. September 2015)

Dienstag Enduro Tour (*Night Ride*) 
Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr Nerotal Parkplatz Nerobergbahn!


----------



## Robo88 (28. September 2015)

So, jetzt klappts aber hoffentlich endlich mal... Morgen 19 Uhr bekomme ich hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigggel (28. September 2015)

Hi, 
bin jetzt auch neu dabei und hätte morgen Zeit.
Welche Route würden wir fahren? Meine Schulter ist nämlich noch leicht geprellt...


----------



## FR-Oli (29. September 2015)

Nigggel schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin jetzt auch neu dabei und hätte morgen Zeit.
> Welche Route würden wir fahren? Meine Schulter ist nämlich noch leicht geprellt...


ich denke mal ganz grob Platte, Alten Stein und Hohe Wurzel. Weiß es aber noch nicht genau


----------



## Mottfried (29. September 2015)

Ich schwanke noch ... Früher gehen und Sonne oder Abends zum Nightride!


----------



## FR-Oli (29. September 2015)

wir schaffen früher leider nicht. Und ab 18 Uhr ist es auch schon zu spät
Also auf gehts.. Lampe ans Rad und los


----------



## FR-Oli (29. September 2015)

kleine Planänderung...
heute für den Nightride nur Platte. Das wird zeitlich reichen


----------



## FR-Oli (30. September 2015)

1. Night Ride 2015 war super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2015)

So isses.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Oktober 2015)

3 Tage Zermatt, viel Schlepperei, viel Uphill. Dafür lohnenswerte Trails mit atemberaubenden Panoramen. Biken auf dem Dach Europas. Genial war's. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77571


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Oktober 2015)

Geiles Foto!!


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Oktober 2015)

Geil Max 
mit Matterhorn im Abendlicht


----------



## seki80 (5. Oktober 2015)

geht morgen was?


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Oktober 2015)

ich bin leider raus


----------



## seki80 (5. Oktober 2015)

Schade... 

hätte wer bock morgen abend im taunus rumm zu gurken? würde auch guiden, wenn interesse besteht ab 17:00-17:30 ab hohemark.


----------



## Robo88 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ein Kumpel von mir ist Morgen beruflich in der Gegend und möchte etwas den Taunus kennen lernen. Wir starten um 16:00 wieder vom Nerotal Parkplatz. Wer will kann sich gerne anschließen. Hat noch jemand eine gute Trail Empfehlung?


----------



## properzel (7. Oktober 2015)

Robo88 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir ist Morgen beruflich in der Gegend und möchte etwas den Taunus kennen lernen. Wir starten um 16:00 wieder vom Nerotal Parkplatz. Wer will kann sich gerne anschließen. Hat noch jemand eine gute Trail Empfehlung?


Yup, keen!
Wo genau issn' der Parkplatz, sorry muss mich wieder wie ein amateur anstellen?:-/


----------



## Robo88 (8. Oktober 2015)

Da: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ne...2!3m1!1s0x47bdbe78d988d95f:0x1489141d61e70d16

Meine Ortskenntnisse sind allerdings mehr als begrenzt. Nur als Vorwarung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## properzel (8. Oktober 2015)

Robo88 schrieb:


> Da: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ne...2!3m1!1s0x47bdbe78d988d95f:0x1489141d61e70d16
> 
> Meine Ortskenntnisse sind allerdings mehr als begrenzt. Nur als Vorwarung


Fair enough.  Nur nun ist zu spaet, mit Oeffendlichen dauerts nun zu lange bis Ich da bin


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Oktober 2015)

Wollte heute um 14 Uhr ne lockere Endurorunde in Schlangenbad drehen. Wenn jemand spontan Bock hat einfach melden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Oktober 2015)

Falls wer Urlaub und Lust auf Feldberg am Dienstag Mittag hat, kann sich mir anschließen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Oktober 2015)

Vermute mal es hatte keiner Lust heute spontan mit mir in Laax zu fahren?  Scherz.  Wer den Neverend Trail (oder gar Runca auch) noch nicht gemacht hat, dem kann ich das nur wärmstens empfehlen. Flow ohne Ende, steil, gelegentlich ruppig mit Wurzeln und Felsen eingestreut, aber nie zu viel. Ist noch 2 -3 Wochen offen.


----------



## Nigggel (12. Oktober 2015)

wird morgen wieder gefahren?


----------



## Mottfried (21. Oktober 2015)

Fährt Donnerstags 22.10. Abends jemand?


----------



## FR-Oli (21. Oktober 2015)

ich bin leider die nächsten Wochen raus.... melde mich wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin


----------



## Mottfried (21. Oktober 2015)

Oh man! Mutti hat mir verboten alleine in den Wald zu fahren


----------



## seki80 (21. Oktober 2015)

In welchen denn?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mottfried (21. Oktober 2015)

In den Dunklen...


----------



## Nigggel (21. Oktober 2015)

Wann willst du fahren? 
Wäre evtl. dabei wenns nicht zu spät wird


----------



## Mottfried (22. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn es trocken bleibt würde ich gerne so ab 1800 Uhr fahren.


----------



## Mottfried (22. Oktober 2015)

seki80 schrieb:


> In welchen denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Ich nehme an Du meinst die Örtlichkeit, wäre der Wald in Wiesbaden - Dunkle gibt es ja viele


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2015)

Ist morgen jemand in Beerfelden oder Winterberg?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (23. Oktober 2015)

Hi bin frischgebackener pilot und blicke noch nicht durch mit diesen ganzen forumgeschichten.... die frage ist vielleicht etwas deplaziert hier, aber vielleicht weiss einer von euch trotzdem ne antwort: die zeiten bei der vereinsmeisterschaft in stromberg (siegerzeit 3:05) - wie wurden die ermittelt? Beste zeit aus 2 läufen? mittelwert? beide läufe addiert????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (23. Oktober 2015)

achja sorry, ich bin der andreas...


----------



## chicco81 (23. Oktober 2015)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> Hi bin frischgebackener pilot und blicke noch nicht durch mit diesen ganzen forumgeschichten.... die frage ist vielleicht etwas deplaziert hier, aber vielleicht weiss einer von euch trotzdem ne antwort: die zeiten bei der vereinsmeisterschaft in stromberg (siegerzeit 3:05) - wie wurden die ermittelt? Beste zeit aus 2 läufen? mittelwert? beide läufe addiert????



Servus und willkommen,
beide Läufe wurden addiert.


----------



## pekgermann (29. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand Bock auf eine* Endurotour
*
Samstag 31.10. oder Sonntag 1.11. ?

Bin neu in der Gegend und wäre sofort für eine Tour zu haben! Bin in Geisenheim, aber kann ohne Probleme auch nach Wiesbaden kommen!

Bester Gruss,
Pek


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2015)

Plant heute Abend jemand zu fahren?


----------



## MantaHai (31. Oktober 2015)

Morgen jemand Bock auf Stromberg End of Season?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (31. Oktober 2015)

ich fahre hin, kann sein, dass ich noch ein platz frei habe, ist aber noch nicht sicher. muss um 16:00 auch wieder zurück sein. daher abfahrt 10:00 in niedernhausen

Andreas


----------



## MantaHai (31. Oktober 2015)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> ich fahre hin, kann sein, dass ich noch ein platz frei habe, ist aber noch nicht sicher. muss um 16:00 auch wieder zurück sein. daher abfahrt 10:00 in niedernhausen
> 
> Andreas


Ok wohne in Mainz, wenn du mich an der Schiersteiner aufgabeln kannst wäre nice, aber ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## Samsara (31. Oktober 2015)

Wann willst Du denn dort sein?
Ich wohne in Wiesbaden und könnte Dich auch auflesen an der Schiersteiner Brücke oder wo auch sonst auf dem Weg...
Gabi


----------



## Waldtaenzer (31. Oktober 2015)

also, mein kumpel fährt separat, hätte also noch einen platz frei - am liebsten 9:30 abfahrt niedernhausen, könnte auch in der näheren umgebung natürlich abholen (idstein, wiesbaden etc.)


----------



## Waldtaenzer (31. Oktober 2015)

vielleicht so gegen 10:00 im bereich schiersteiner brücke? schicke einfach PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldtaenzer (1. November 2015)

weiss jetzt zwar nicht, wer noch richtung stromberg ne mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, aber wer noch bedarf hat, bitte PN, hb noch einen platz frei...


----------



## Robo88 (10. November 2015)

Hat am Samstag wer Lust ne Runde zu biken?


----------



## chicco81 (11. November 2015)

Robo88 schrieb:


> Hat am Samstag wer Lust ne Runde zu biken?



Am Samstag wird an der neuen Strecke am SK weiter gebaut.
Da werden hoffentlich die meisten Piloten beim bauen helfen und nicht biken gehen.
Bist herzlich eingeladen mit im Dreck zu spielen


----------



## Robo88 (12. November 2015)

Klingt verlockend  Wann und wo genau soll denn der Spass starten?


----------



## chicco81 (12. November 2015)

Guggst du hier : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbike-downhill-strecke-in-wiesbaden.470460/

Hilfe wird immer benötigt


----------



## CYBO (27. Dezember 2015)

Am Dienstag Enduro in WI!!
Wir starten im hellen (15:00 Uhr Nerotal an der Nerobergbahn unten) aber fahren bis in die Dunkelheit hinein  nightriden.
2x Platte einmal im hellen einmal im dunklen.
Wer noch?


----------



## AchimSteininger (27. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## CYBO (30. Dezember 2015)

Überschaubare Teilnehmerzahl ... aber coole Sache!


----------



## MantaHai (31. Dezember 2015)

Falls jemand mit will:

14:45 Enduro Runde in Darmstadt, aber nur wenns nicht regnet. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Restaurant Bölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Februar 2016)

Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 21.02.2016 gibt's wieder eine Gravity Pilots Enduro tour.

Diesmal geht's besonders gemütlich bergauf, wir lassen uns viiiel Zeit und drehen auch erstmal nur ne moderate Runde.
Ziel ist erstmal wieder fit werden!

Gerne sind auch Neueinsteiger und "Reinschnupperer" willkommen!!

Los geht's uns um 13:00 Uhr in Schlangenbad, Treffpunkt: Großer Parkplatz an der Straße "Hessenallee" in Schlangenbad; hinter dem Kurhaus!
Dauer: ca. 2 Std.

Knieschützer und Helm sind Pflicht!
Bei schlechtem Wetter erfolgt bis Sonntag 11 Uhr eine Absage hier im Forum.

Bei Teilnahme bitte vorher hier anmelden!


----------



## himAgain (16. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gerne dabei!
Gruß, Sam


----------



## AchimSteininger (16. Februar 2016)

Versuche da zu sein


----------



## himAgain (21. Februar 2016)

Kann leider doch nicht. Sorry.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Februar 2016)

Schade. Wetter ist okay. Bin gleich da


----------



## Toby_1987 (6. März 2016)

Hej, 
hat jemand Lust heute eine Runde zu drehen ca. 30 km 2h.?
Möchte eher breitere Forstwege fahren und den Matsch etwas meiden!


Allgemein bin ich neu in Wiesbaden und suche noch ein paar Leute mit denen man regelmäßig eine Runde drehen kann. Wollte auch ein paar Rennen bei der Enduro One Series mitfahren, deshalb wäre ein Trainingspartner nicht schlecht.

Meine Vorliebe:
- es bergauf entspannt gehen lassen und berab richtig ballern =)


Meldet euch falls ihr mal Lust habt zusammen zu fahren !!!!

Werde heute gegen 14 Uhr starten.

LG Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. März 2016)

justforfunrider schrieb:


> Hej,
> hat jemand Lust heute eine Runde zu drehen ca. 30 km 2h.?
> Möchte eher breitere Forstwege fahren und den Matsch etwas meiden!
> 
> ...


Hi Tobi,
Heute wars schwer mit einer Tour, wir hatten ein Vereinsfest auf unserem Gelände dirtvillle in Eltville, mit kleinem Pumptrackrace, grillen und allerlei rumgespringe

Aber deine Vorliebe passt sehr gut zu uns, das würden denke ich alle von uns so unterschreiben 

Ggf Tour nächsten Sonntag???


----------



## Bembel_Benji (6. März 2016)

Das Wetter scheint über die Woche hinweg auch etwas besser (trockener) zu werden. Vielleicht würde ich ich es dann auch endlich mal schaffen mit euch mit zu fahren. Freue mich schon den ganzen Winter drauf.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (10. März 2016)

Hellö!

Findet eine Tour am kommenden Sonntag statt? Wetter sieht ja durchaus akzeptabel aus.
Ich wenig Vorlaufzeit wäre für mich vorteilhaft, da ich bei der Chefin Freizeit beantragen muss.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. März 2016)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei!!

Rheingau oder Wiesbaden?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (10. März 2016)

Wäre mir persönlich Wurscht.
Wiesbaden wäre für mich etwas näher.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2016)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Wäre mir persönlich Wurscht.
> Wiesbaden wäre für mich etwas näher.



Mmh. Lass uns doch mal zur Hallgarter Zange fahren. 

Würde vorschlagen um 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Rebhang, Hallgarten. 
Wenn man von Hallgarten aus hoch zum Rebhang fährt links abbiegen und der Betonstraße Richtung "Hallgarter Zange" folgen. Nach ca. 500 m kann man auf der linken Straßenseite parken, das ist ein guter Treffpunkt. 

Von dort aus würden wir dann ca. 2 mal die Zange gemütlich hochfahren und auf ein paar netten, wurzeligen trails wieder runter. 

Passt das?!


----------



## himAgain (11. März 2016)

Hallo! 
Das klingt ganz gut für mich! Falls ich darf, würde ich auch ganz gerne mitkommen


----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. März 2016)

Alles klar!  Bin dabei.

Nur zum Verständnis, der Parkplatz war ungefähr hier:
https://goo.gl/maps/T22USGPupUT2
Richtig?

Komme mit nem silbernen Golf Plus mit schwarzem Canyon auf dem Dach. Wenn ihr den seht, bitte einmal kräfig winken.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2016)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Alles klar!  Bin dabei.
> 
> Nur zum Verständnis, der Parkplatz war ungefähr hier:
> https://goo.gl/maps/T22USGPupUT2
> ...



Ja, passt in etwa! Ca. 50 m vorher, sieht man aber gut. 



himAgain schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Das klingt ganz gut für mich! Falls ich darf, würde ich auch ganz gerne mitkommen



Top, gerne!

Ich komme mit Enduro, Helm und Knieschützern - sehr empfehlenswert!
Bergauf lassen wir uns Zeit, gell 
Bergab können wir auch gerne spezielle Abschnitte intensiver testen, anhalten, hochschieben, noch mal probieren...
Sehen wir dann vor Ort.

Freu mich


----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. März 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Enduro, Helm und Knieschützern - sehr empfehlenswert!



Entsprechend werde ich auch erscheinen.



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Bergauf lassen wir uns Zeit, gell


Ich bitte darum.  

Ick freu mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himAgain (13. März 2016)

Bin mit einem BMW da, falls ihr so einen sehen solltet!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. März 2016)

Geil wars heute!!! Hat mega Laune gemacht


----------



## Toby_1987 (18. März 2016)

Morgen jemand bei ein entspannten Tour mit dabei?

Wunsch: ca. 3 h, entspannt bergauf, hauptsächlich flowige und technische Trails.

Da ich mich in Wiesbaden und Umgebung noch nicht so gut auskenne, sind Leute die mich etwas rumführen wollen herzlich willkommen.

Kann man im Moment den Flowtrail in Stromberg fahren?


Cheers

Tobi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2016)

Morgen fährt keiner, da wird gebaut.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (19. März 2016)

justforfunrider schrieb:


> Kann man im Moment den Flowtrail in Stromberg fahren?


Der ist noch geschlossen und gebaut wird dort auch noch. Ab 01. April gehts dort wieder los.


----------



## Toby_1987 (2. April 2016)

Ist an diesem Wochenende jemand in Stromberg unterwegs?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (2. April 2016)

Ich hab geplant, gegen Mittag hin zu fahren.


----------



## himAgain (2. April 2016)

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich in Stromberg sein.


----------



## CYBO (11. April 2016)

*GP Endurotreff:* Morgen Di. 12.4. Start 17:30 Uhr Parkplatz Fasanerie, Dauer ca. 2,5 Stunden
Gemütlich hoch und flott runter 
Wetter passt soweit. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. April 2016)

Ah, Mist. Ausgerechnet morgen hab ich Termin nach der Arbeit.


----------



## Nigggel (11. April 2016)

wäre dabei


----------



## CYBO (13. April 2016)

War doch super gestern und hat Spaß gemacht!  
Nächsten Dienstag wieder.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2016)

Kann man an der platte wieder fahren oder liegen die Bäume da noch im Weg?

Danke


----------



## lokalhorst (13. April 2016)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Kann man an der platte wieder fahren oder liegen die Bäume da noch im Weg?
> 
> Danke


Sind weg. Weiter oben lag noch was im Weg, da gibt es jetzt auch eine Unfahrung
Dafür liegen jetzt Bäume auf dem Trail am Achteck und zwar leider da, wo es spannend wird.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort. Achteck sagt mir nix. Aber ich denke mal das man nicht ganz durch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (14. April 2016)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Achteck sagt mir nix. Aber ich denke mal das man nicht ganz durch kommt.


Man kann den Trail bis ins Goldsteintal fahren, wenn da keine Bäume quer liegen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2016)

Dann ist das weiterhin keine Option.


----------



## himAgain (16. April 2016)

Fährt morgen jemand irgendwo?


----------



## Nigggel (18. April 2016)

Geht am Mittwoch irgendwas? Wetter soll ja super werden


----------



## CYBO (19. April 2016)

Heute wie letzte Woche: GP Endurotreff 17:30 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## Nigggel (19. April 2016)

War heute wieder sehr geil  
Bis nächsten Dienstag


----------



## CYBO (19. April 2016)

Ja sehr witzig heute 
Bis nächsten Di.


----------



## Toby_1987 (24. April 2016)

Hej,

ist gleich noch jemand spontan bei einer kleinen Tour dabei. Wollte gegen 15 Uhr am Schäferskopf starten.

LG Tobi


----------



## CYBO (26. April 2016)

Wie schaut's heute aus? Hat es an der Platte o. SK die Nacht geschneit?
Wenn nicht dann könnte man mal ne Runde drehen 
Wer ist dabei um 17:30 Uhr?


----------



## CYBO (26. April 2016)

Oje sieht nach Regen und Schnee ab 15 Uhr aus... ich glaube das wird heute nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigggel (26. April 2016)

Also meine wetterapp sagt nur etwas bewölkt


----------



## CYBO (26. April 2016)

Also bin raus für heute. Nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2016)

Wetter war Klasse.


----------



## MantaHai (30. April 2016)

Morgen 15Uhr Enduro Runde in Darmstadt. Schwierigkeit richtet sich nach den Teilnehmern.

Start ist am Restaurant Bölle


----------



## CYBO (3. Mai 2016)

heute wieder 17:30 Uhr


----------



## CYBO (4. Mai 2016)

Wer morgen noch nichts vor hat: *Vatertags Endurotour in WI*
*Start 11:30 Uhr am Parkplatz P1* (Anfahrt >> http://www.gravitypilots.de/gravity-trail-schlaeferskopf-anfahrt-und-parkplaetze/).
SK, ggf. Wurzel, Platte, hohe Kanzel, etc.
Anschließend einkehren im Schützenhaus oder Fasanerie.


----------



## ssbixx (5. Mai 2016)

Wir starten ein paar Minuten später


----------



## CYBO (9. Mai 2016)

Morgen (Dienstag) wieder GP-Endurotreff ab Fasanerie, Start 17:30 Uhr 
https://goo.gl/maps/Pn5WW4x515o


----------



## CYBO (10. Mai 2016)

Bin heute nicht dabei. Aber ihr könnt auch ohne mich die Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (11. Mai 2016)

Es war ganz schön öde gestern, so allein .


----------



## CYBO (13. Mai 2016)

oje 
Trotzdem Spaß?


----------



## hallotv (17. Mai 2016)

Es gibt ja noch mehr MTB Clubs, die Dienstags fahren...
Muss ich heute wieder alleine?


----------



## MantaHai (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin um 17Uhr am SK. Fahr aber nur da.


----------



## hallotv (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn sonst nix ist, lande ich dann auch dort, das neue Specialized mit dem laaangen Vorbau ausprobieren.


----------



## MantaHai (17. Mai 2016)

hallotv schrieb:


> Wenn sonst nix ist, lande ich dann auch dort, das neue Specialized mit dem laaangen Vorbau ausprobieren.


Kannst sein, dass ich noch nen Schlauch gut hab in 26Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (17. Mai 2016)

Meine Teile für den Umbau kamen leider nicht rechtzeitig an, sonst wäre ich heute mitgekommen.


----------



## hallotv (17. Mai 2016)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Kannst sein, dass ich noch nen Schlauch gut hab in 26Zoll?


 Ja, wenn ich`s heute dorthin schaffe, bringe ich einen mit.


----------



## Toby_1987 (4. Juni 2016)

Ist morgen noch jemand unterwegs? Würde gerne ne Runde an der neuen DH Strecke drehen.

LG Tobi


----------



## Bembel_Benji (4. Juni 2016)

justforfunrider schrieb:


> Ist morgen noch jemand unterwegs?



Ich wollte eigentlich heute eine Runde drehen, aber habe es nicht geschafft, von daher wäre morgen fein. 
Wann, wie, wo?


----------



## Nigggel (7. Juni 2016)

Wie schaut's bei euch heute aus? Wetter könnte nicht besser sein!


----------



## lokalhorst (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir waren am Donnerstag zu dritt unterwegs. Wollten mal wieder den Trail von der Platte(Aussichtspunkt) fahren. Da kamen uns 2 Typen entgegen, in Arbeistklamotten und mit Werkzeug. Ein Hund war auch dabei. Ich gebe mal in Kurzform wieder, was die beiden uns mitgeteilt haben: 1. wir sind illegal unterwegs, da der komplette Trail von Mountainbikern angelegt wurde. 
2. es wird demnächst teuer
Ich war in der Situation so perplex (ich ärger mich immer noch über mich selbst), dass ich nicht mal gefragt hab, wer die beiden sind. 
Ich lasse es bewusst mal unkommentriert und stelle es hier als Info ein. Wer mag, kann es gern kommentieren. 
Wir sind dann weiter gefahren und der ganze Trail bis zum Idsteinerweg war unbefahrbar. Danach ging es wieder. Im Wegfahren haben wir dann noch gesehen, dass ein grüner Amarok dazu kam, sodass es durchaus der Forst gewesen sein könnte. 
Gruß


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2016)

Zu 1. Habt ihr gebaut? Nein also woher sollt ihr das wissen.... stehen Schilder drann das er illegal ist? Nein sie oben... 
Gibt es andere Gründe das der Trail als gesperrt an zu sehen ist?


----------



## lokalhorst (28. Juni 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zu 1. Habt ihr gebaut? Nein also woher sollt ihr das wissen.... stehen Schilder drann das er illegal ist? Nein sie oben...
> Gibt es andere Gründe das der Trail als gesperrt an zu sehen ist?


Nein wir haben nicht gebaut und es gab auch keine Absperrung


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2016)

Wir haben hier im Moment auch stess das Wege die nicht mehr im wegeplan sind zurückgebaut werden... d.h sie waren legal bis ein paar sesselpupser gesagt haben nö denn pfad braucht keiner sollen se außenrum über die forstautobahnen laufen/fahren... 
Vielleicht hast bei euch ne ähnliche Ursache?


----------



## Toby_1987 (23. Juli 2016)

Hej,
fährt heute noch wer?

Gibt es eine Whatts App Gruppe? Das wäre dann irgendwie einfacher zu organisieren. Für mich ist es z.B. so, dass ich nie genau weiß wann ich aus dem Büro komme und mich dann eher spontan verabreden würde. Hier wäre es einfacher mal kurz in ein Whatts App Grupper zu schreiben anstatt jedes Mal her ins Forum zugehen. Zumal man das Forum nicht zu häufig checkt wie sein Smartphone.

Was haltet ihr davon?


LG Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigggel (23. Juli 2016)

Die Idee find ich gut


----------



## Sepp_Heister (8. August 2016)

Tach zusammen,

bin neu hier (zumindest aktiv) und bei den GravityPilots.

ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen bei einer Endurotour. Insbesondere in WI, da die HZ auf Dauer bisschen eintönig wird.

LG Sepp


----------



## hallotv (8. August 2016)

Moin,
da passt doch direkt die Frage, ob morgen jemand fahren möchte?


----------



## Sepp_Heister (8. August 2016)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. August 2016)

Wie wäre es denn diese Woche Donnerstag bei euch?

Würde eine entspannte Enduro Runde anbieten.

Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am P1, Parkplatz Stollenweg. Helm und Knieschützer sind obligatorisch. Fahren entspanntes Tempo, Dauer ca 1,5 - 2 std.

Anmeldung bitte hier, damit ich planen kann.


----------



## Sepp_Heister (9. August 2016)

Das hört sich gut an  Dann packen wir es ja endlich mal zusammen zu fahren. Ich bin dabei!

P1 ist der Parkplatz unten an den Kleingärten, richtig?

LG


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. August 2016)

Sepp_Heister schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an  Dann packen wir es ja endlich mal zusammen zu fahren. Ich bin dabei!
> 
> P1 ist der Parkplatz unten an den Kleingärten, richtig?
> 
> LG


Korrekt! Freu mich


----------



## hallotv (9. August 2016)

Dabei.


----------



## hallotv (11. August 2016)

So ein Mist, leider doch nicht :-(.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2016)

War Mega!! Super Truppe! Hat echt Laune gemacht!
Hat es eigentlich genieselt? Egal!





Oli, du kannst doch gut zählen. Wieviele waren wir jetzt noch mal??? 

Anhang anzeigen 519287
(^Foto von Oli)


----------



## Sepp_Heister (16. August 2016)

Heute findet wieder eine Endurotour statt. Wer Lust und Laune hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

Treffpunkt ist um 17.30 Uhr am P1 am Stollenweg in WI. Helm und Knieschoner sind sind Pflichtprogramm.

Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden. Entspannt hoch, schnell runter...


----------



## Sepp_Heister (16. August 2016)

Sepp_Heister schrieb:


> Heute findet wieder eine Endurotour statt. Wer Lust und Laune hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Treffpunkt ist um 17.30 Uhr am P1 am Stollenweg in WI. Helm und Knieschoner sind sind Pflichtprogramm.
> 
> Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden. Entspannt hoch, schnell runter...



Achtung: Treffpunkt heute um 17.30 Uhr am *Kloster Eberbach*. Es haben ja letzte Woche auch einige den Wunsch geäußert mal auf der HZ ne Runde zu drehen...

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## x-hoernchen (16. August 2016)

Hallo. Bin dabei& neu. Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Sepp_Heister (16. August 2016)

Sauber  Cool, dass du da warst! War ne gute Truppe....

Bis die Tage.

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## Deleted 400980 (18. August 2016)

Hallo da ich nicht so genau wusste wo ich das am besten poste schreibe ich das einfach mal hier in den Thread.
Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Nicolai Helius AM (in M oder L).
Zwar scheint es in RheinMain derzeit kein Verkaufsangebot zu geben und dafür ist das hier auch sicher nicht der richtige Platz ....
Es würde mir aber ausreichen jemanden im Umkreis RheinMain zu finden der ein Helius AM in (Gr. M oder L und am besten 26") besitzt
und mich dieses mal "probefahren" oder zumindest "probesitzen" lassen würde. Es geht mir darum die Größe und das Handling mal zu testen bevor ich eventuell ein weiter entferntes Verkaufsangebot finde.
Mir wurde jetzt geraten mal hier bei den GravityPilots nach zu fragen weil ihr ja auch von Nicolai unterstützt werdet.
Und weil ich nicht das Kontaktformular zum Vorstand verwenden wollte versuche ich es mal hier.
Hat jemand ein AM und würde es mich mal testen lassen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. August 2016)

Ich hatte ein Helius in M, ist aber mittlerweile verkauft. Mir fällt aktuell niemand ein... Ion-16 könnte man anbieten!


----------



## Deleted 400980 (19. August 2016)

Ein AM wäre mir zwar lieber weil ich vor habe mir eines anzuschaffen (auf euren Gruppenbildern ist auch eines zu sehen oder nicht)
Es wäre aber auch interessant einfach mal irgendein (besser sogar mehrere) Allmountain\Enduro Räder Probe zu fahren.
Mit Probefahren meine ich nicht unbedingt mich damit den GravityTrail hinunter zu stürzen aber vielleicht mal im Taunus treffen
um mal ein paar Meter bergauf zu Pedalieren (das wäre mir auch am wichtigsten denn das die Räder gut bergab gehen ist wohl klar)
Ausserdem würde es mich auch freuen ein paar Leute kennen zu lernen.
Ich habe eine etwas längere Anreise (mit dem Rad ) in den Taunus und bisher war es leider so das ich aufgrund einer seltsam verabredete
Art von Hetzjagt einiger Leute auf mich ich immer ziemlich gestresst im Taunus angekommen bin und dann keine rechte Lust mehr hatte auf Leute zu zu gehen.
Vielleicht wäre das anders wenn man sich hier mal verabreden könnte.
Bei euren Endurotouren werde ich aber wohl nicht mithalten können weil ich nur ein Starrbike habe und zur Zeit fehlt mir auch ein Rad am MTB.

Mal kurz noch was anderes zum Verständnis. Weil hier von Endurotouren die Rede ist ... bezeichnet Enduro nicht das selbe wie eine anspruchsvolle (all)mountain Tour nur als sportliche Disziplin?
Geht es bei euren Touren tatsächlich auf Zeit?


----------



## Nigggel (19. August 2016)

Bei unseren Touren geht gar nichts auf Zeit. Der langsamste bestimmt bergauf eigentlich immer das Tempo und dann geht es meistens gemütlich bis leicht stramm hoch. Runter fährt jeder so wie er kann, wobei dann bei den Abschnitten immer gewartet wird. Komplett stressfrei hier . Und ne anspruchsvollere Allmountaintour beschreibt das auch ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 400980 (19. August 2016)

mit dem Rennrad kann ich trotzdem nicht mithalten. Am MTB fehlt gerade ein Rad . Wenn trotzdem jemand mal lust auf ein Treffen hätte
und mich bergauf mal Probe fahren liese wäre nett.


----------



## x-hoernchen (27. August 2016)

Hey Bikers, ich hab morgen früh vor ne Runde Nähe WI zu biken. Werde aG der Hitz so ca um spätestens 8 los Radeln.
Jmd Lust mit zu kommen?
Ich könnte au iwo hin und Rheingau kommen.
Grüße, Stephan


----------



## x-hoernchen (29. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen.
Geht jmd von Euch am Do, 01.09. abends (=ab frühestens 18:00) biken - Nähe WI, bzw. max mit Auto Entfernung 30min.
Ich würde/werde am Do ne Runde drehen. Wer kommt mit?
GRüße, Stephan


----------



## Sepp_Heister (30. August 2016)

x-hoernchen schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Geht jmd von Euch am Do, 01.09. abends (=ab frühestens 18:00) biken - Nähe WI, bzw. max mit Auto Entfernung 30min.
> Ich würde/werde am Do ne Runde drehen. Wer kommt mit?
> GRüße, Stephan



Hi Stephan,

wegen Do. kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ob ich fahre. Wenn du magst, kannst du dich heute anschließen. Fahren wieder zur HZ... Geht um 17.30 Uhr am Kloster Eberbach los.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## Toby_1987 (10. September 2016)

Hej,

hat jemand Lust am Sonntag eine Runde am SK oder am Feldberg zu drehen?

LG Tobi


----------



## Sepp_Heister (21. September 2016)

Servus in die Runde....am Sonntag findet bei Zeiten (9.00 Uhr) eine Endurotour im Rheingau statt. Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich gerne anschließen....wir fahren in Hattenheim los und dann geht's über Johannisberg und Marienthal nach Stephanshausen und über die 7 Wegweiser auf die HZ und von da wieder runter. Sind knapp 33-35 Km und bergab geile Trails dabei


----------



## x-hoernchen (22. September 2016)

Hallo zurück in besagte Runde
Das klingt gut und ich überlege es mir ernsthaft.
Ich gebe Sa-Abend Bescheid oder werde einfach so dort sein.
Wie komme ich an die Info wo der exakte Treffpunkt ist?
Danke vorab+ Grüße, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-hoernchen (27. September 2016)

HEy Sportsfreunde, besagte Pfalz-Ausfahrt (Neustadt a.d.W.) wäre meinerseits auch schon kommendes WoE möglich - also an einem Tag. Wenns nch mir geht am liebsten der Sonntag. Mo würde auch gehen. Sa nicht.
Ich mache dann gerne den Trailuide 
Grüße, Stephan


----------



## Sepp_Heister (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi Stephan, hab deinen Post eben erst gesehen. War weg übers WE. Bei mir wäre eine Tour in der Pfalz am WE 21.-23.10. möglich....

Ich schick dir mal meine Handynummer, dann kannst du ja mal ne Whatsapp schicken. Ist einfacher und wir können für die Tour ne Gruppe dort aufmachen.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Oktober 2016)

Wer sich für Enduro und die Alpen interessiert, dem sei dieser Artikel empfohlen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/10...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Habe ich zu unserer letzten Hochgebirgstour im Wallis verfasst.


----------



## Toby_1987 (27. November 2016)

Hat heute noch jeand Lust eine Runde am Schäferskopf zu drehen?


----------



## Juzo (1. Februar 2017)

Servus zusammen!

Wir werden nun jeden Donnerstag eine Endurotour fahren 

Gestartet wir bei* tri-cycles* in der Nerostraße 41 in 65183 WI.
Abfahrt ist um *19:15* Uhr!

Mitfahren kann jeder der ein funktionsfähiges MTB besitzt.
*Helm ist Pflicht!
*
Zukünftige werden wir parallel auch die Dienstagstour ab Fasanerie anbieten!

Wir freuen uns auf euch


----------



## Mojo-Martin (1. Februar 2017)

Bin bemüht, morgen und am Wo.Ende dabei zu sein...

Ich setze die Donnerstagtouren bei Stefan mal in die Whats-App-Gruppe ein.


----------



## -ernie- (1. Februar 2017)

Hört sich gut an! Ich werde morgen mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## x-hoernchen (1. Februar 2017)

Coole Sache, klingt gut. Dann werde ich mal flott mein Bike fit machen müssen. Grüße, Stephan


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Februar 2017)

Gravity Pilots Endurotour

Wann:Kommender Sonntag, 14:00 Uhr.
Wo: Johannisberg, Treffpunkt Im Flecken, Ecke Schulstrasse

Was: Endurotour in gemütlichem Tempo. Ca. 2 Std lang geht's die Taunusausläufer mal hoch, mal runter. Ihr braucht einen Helm und ein funktionstüchtiges MTB (enduro/Allmountain). 

Wer Interesse hat bitte hier anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar98 (3. Februar 2017)

Hab Bock, bin aber im Lernstress im Moment ...
Nächstes mal bin ich definitiv dabei!


----------



## -ernie- (3. Februar 2017)

Schade - am Sonntag kann ich nicht. Fahrt Ihr denn ab jetzt auch dienstags wieder? Da ich erst vor kurzem nach Wiesbaden gezogen bin, kenne ich mir hier noch kaum aus und würde mich sehr über Anschluss freuen. Sollte irgendwer zufällig morgen Vormittag ab Wiesbaden eine kleine Runde fahren wollen, würde ich mich gerne anschließen...
Liebe Grüße, Jeanette


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Februar 2017)

-ernie- schrieb:


> Schade - am Sonntag kann ich nicht. Fahrt Ihr denn ab jetzt auch dienstags wieder? Da ich erst vor kurzem nach Wiesbaden gezogen bin, kenne ich mir hier noch kaum aus und würde mich sehr über Anschluss freuen. Sollte irgendwer zufällig morgen Vormittag ab Wiesbaden eine kleine Runde fahren wollen, würde ich mich gerne anschließen...
> Liebe Grüße, Jeanette



Donnerstags gibt's auch ne Runde, ab Wiesbaden. Passt das besser?

Ist Sonntags generell schlecht, oder bezog sich das nur auf dieses WE? Nächsten Sonntag fahren wir wieder.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Februar 2017)

Hat mega Bock gemacht, war ne super Runde!!


















Nächsten Sonntag schon mal vormerken!


----------



## Juzo (6. Februar 2017)

Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## -ernie- (6. Februar 2017)

Sieht nach ner spaßigen Runde aus!  Ich versuch's am Donnerstag einfach nochmal. Leider ist die Tour letzte Woche ja dann kurzfristig ausgefallen... Ansonsten komme ich gerne demnächst mal sonntags mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -ernie- (9. Februar 2017)

Schaffe es heute leider doch nicht! Wünsche allen die fahren viel Spaß!!


----------



## Toby_1987 (4. März 2017)

Wann startet die nächste Tour? =)


----------



## -ernie- (11. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
findet morgen eine Tour statt? Falls ja, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## robbo1905 (9. Juni 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte nachfragen wie die Touren hier grundsätzlich ablaufen hinsichtlich:

- Regelmäßig?
- Länge (KM)
- Art der Strecke (Wald? HM?)
- Wo finden die moisten Touren statt?
- Wo ist Treffpunkt?
- Kann man eínfach vorbei kommen bzw. wie wird sich verabredet?

... da ich recht neu in Wiesbaden mit dem MTB unterwegs bin und somit den/die einen oder andere MTB-Begeisterten suche .

Ich danke euch schon mal im Vorfeld und freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften.

Beste Grüße
Robin


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Piloten, 

alle Enduristen und Trail-Fans unter euch interessieren sich vielleicht für diesen Post:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gra...-ed-dj-4x-part-4.613668/page-32#post-14617554

Viele Grüsse

Max


----------



## 40a (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
finden die Touren noch statt?


----------



## flitzblitz (20. Juli 2017)

Genau das hab ich mich auch grade gefragt


----------



## Toby_1987 (3. Oktober 2017)

Hej,

wann startet die nächste Endurotour. Suche seit über einem Jahr Leute mit denen man fahren kann. Leider dauert es hier immer Tage bis sich jemand meldet. Gibt es eine WhattsApp Gruppe oder sowas?

Schickt mir diesbezüglich gerne eine PN.

Würde mich freuen von wem zu hören. Gemeinsam macht es ja doch immer mehr Spaß.

LG Tobi


----------



## Juzo (5. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Tobi,

zZ gibt es leider keine Offiziellen Touren.
Am Wochenende triffst du aber sicher immer jemanden am Schläferskopf!
Die WhatsApp Gruppe ist den Mitgliedern vorbehalten - also los gehts 

Gruß 
Stefano


----------



## mnassrnstein (6. Januar 2018)

Juzo schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> zZ gibt es leider keine Offiziellen Touren.
> Am Wochenende triffst du aber sicher immer jemanden am Schläferskopf!
> ...


Hallo Stefano, ich wusste gar nicht das wir eine WhatsApp Gruppe haben... Wie komme ich denn da rein?

LG Manuek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (6. Januar 2018)

mnassrnstein schrieb:


> Hallo Stefano, ich wusste gar nicht das wir eine WhatsApp Gruppe haben... Wie komme ich denn da rein?
> 
> LG Manuek



Wende dich mal an @FR-Oli oder @Mojo-Martin hier im Forum per PN, die sind Admin in der Gruppe.

Kette rechts!


----------



## mnassrnstein (6. Januar 2018)

Juzo schrieb:


> Wende dich mal an @FR-Oli oder @Mojo-Martin hier im Forum per PN, die sind Admin in der Gruppe.
> 
> Kette rechts!



Schon  geschehen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

LG Manuel


----------

